# Kays Journal :)



## dipdabs

Hey so I thought this whole journal thing would be good to record my progress somewhere, get tips etc etc rather than posting all different things all over the forum.

Been training around 4 months, was out with an injury for a while then been back at it for 2 months now and with my head properly in it for around a month.

Diet was always trying to eat chicken and veg, eggs, complex carbs etc and had 1 protein shake a day, although I wasn't following even that strictly. Quite a few times I have found myself staring at a plate of chocolate fudge cake and eating the lot.

The last 2 days since getting some very helpful advice from people off here i've been stricter, eating more and getting protein in at every meal time. I'm so full up but realise this will get easier given time.

There is no point me posting my programme up at this minute as I am getting a new one next Monday, I don't know all the details of my current one so there would be bits missed etc. All I know is I do a lot of different little bits but probably not quite enough after again speaking to some helpful people on here. Next week I am having an older woman who has worked in the gym for years who is into weights herself doing my programme which I am very excited about, specially as she approached me asking if she could help.

When I don't have a chance to get to the gym when I'm meant to, I aim for 3 or 4 times a week, due to having my little one or having to many work meetings *sigh* I do always try to do my abs at home 5 days a week and as sad as it sounds my Davina Body Buff DVD...I actually am not a great fan of hers but some of the workouts on there kill me. Infact I'm sitting in bed right now after copying all sorts of squats off there aching like mad!

I don't really do cardio. I twisted all the muscles in my legs a few years back (labour) and since I haven't been able to run, use a cross trainer or really go for some on the bike as I just get pains in my ankles and knees. However I'm finding the muscle I'm building is burning my body fat anyway, plus walking my beast of a dog and running after a very active 3 year old helps! (Who copies me doing my exercises, as he says  ).

I wish to really build on my muscle, be strong and be lean. It has crossed my mind that I would like to compete maybe one day specially with the support on this forum, but that we will see about. In the meantime would love the physique of a fitness model. I have spent years listening to people calling me skinny as I am just very petite in size, people telling me to eat - which I always have, I'm fed up of it - that and struggling to carry shopping bags!

I do have a major confidence issue about training around men so I have been hiding away in the womens room where I don't have access to all the equipment I need to use. So after speaking to people on here I decided today the best thing I could do is take myself into a brand new gym and start a fresh, no hiding. That way I can go back to my normal gym and think actually that was easy why shouldn't it be the same here. So I have booked a creche in one for Monday to go and grab the bull by the horns!

I would like my journal kept nice and journal like please as otherwise it will become difficult to properly track prgress.

Anyway here is where I'm at:

Training 3 or 4 times a week - will post programme next monday.

Todays meals:

Breakfast - Porridge with skimmed milk, 250ml protein shake with skimmed milk.

Snack - brown rice with tinned mackeral, cherry tomatoes, cucumber & baby spinach.

Lunch - A very clean bit of spag bol and 2 boiled eggs. 350ml protein shake half water, half skimmed milk.

Snack - Griddled chicken breast & broccoli.

Dinner - Griddled chicken breast again with broccoli. A slice of wholegrain seeded toast with a little olive oil based butter. Plus some grapes.

Plus drank so much water its unreal, and had 1000mg vitamin C tablet which Queenie (thank you) suggest I do to help with my water retention.

I had 6 meals yesterday but had run out of protein shakes, I can't manage 6 with the shakes - maybe this will grow in time.

I will start to work out is it macro? When I have researched it more and understand it properly.

Exercise - Davina dvd - legs, core and abs, 45minutes. Walked the dog for 30minutes.

My age - 22

Height - 5ft 2

Weight - 7st 2

Body fat - 16.7

Water - 60.8

I will post some pictures up now of myself today after my workout and some of me the week I started training 4 months ago. I don't mind compliments (of course lol) but please leave the rude or nasty comments at the door if you think of any!

I hope this is OK for the start of my journal lol.


----------



## fitrut

sounds like a very good start :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs




----------



## 25434

Good luck to you in all your goals.


----------



## QUEST

good luck lady .. :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

Last weeks pictures I took on purpose wearing the same as beginning pictures and same pose. Gives better understanding of progress so far plus was in the gym a bit more last week. and maybe help people realise I am serious about this.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

good luck kay x


----------



## Greenspin

Good luck with this. I'm sure you'll fit in in the weights area of your new gym. There're quite a few ladies that train in the weights area of my gym, but their're there to train just like the guy's so every just gets on with their own stuff.


----------



## Leeds89

Good luck mate, I may have missed it in your opening post, what's your goals? Muscle, fitness or fat loss. You have low BF from the pics so fat loss should be very doable for you pretty quickly.

Also, try high incline powerwalking on treadmill, I was told about it, thought it must be easy wouldn't burn any cals at all, NEVER sweated so much in my entire life, ridiculously good workout.


----------



## Leeds89

Greenspin said:


> Good luck with this. I'm sure you'll fit in in the weights area of your new gym. There're quite a few ladies that train in the weights area of my gym,* but their're there to train just like the guy's so every just gets on with their on stuff*.


This. The vast majority of lads at the gym will show you full respect, no need to be nervous, good luck


----------



## dipdabs

Greenspin said:


> Good luck with this. I'm sure you'll fit in in the weights area of your new gym. There're quite a few ladies that train in the weights area of my gym, but their're there to train just like the guy's so every just gets on with their own stuff.


Thanks Greenspin


----------



## dipdabs

Leeds89 said:


> Good luck mate, I may have missed it in your opening post, what's your goals? Muscle, fitness or fat loss. You have low BF from the pics so fat loss should be very doable for you pretty quickly.
> 
> Also, try high incline powerwalking on treadmill, I was told about it, thought it must be easy wouldn't burn any cals at all, NEVER sweated so much in my entire life, ridiculously good workout.


Aim is muscle, hence trying to eat so much protein. Like the look of fitness models, and crossed my mind to perhaps aim towards competing one day.

I will try the power walking as a warm up in the week


----------



## Thunderstruck

All the best with this, will follow closely. Great to see your getting into the spirit of the forum so quickly. :thumb:


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> Aim is muscle, hence trying to eat so much protein. Like the look of fitness models, and crossed my mind to perhaps aim towards competing one day.
> 
> I will try the power walking as a warm up in the week


Good luck with your goals then. It can hurt the calves and shins a little with the pumps at first, after my first sessions it wasn't so bad and alternated some light jogging into my 20 minute session aswell (Still high incline)


----------



## dipdabs

Thunderstruck said:


> All the best with this, will follow closely. Great to see your getting into the spirit of the forum so quickly. :thumb:


Some time off work lol  thanks


----------



## dipdabs

Leeds89 said:


> Good luck with your goals then. It can hurt the calves and shins a little with the pumps at first, after my first sessions it wasn't so bad and alternated some light jogging into my 20 minute session aswell (Still high incline)


Ah there will be no jogging or 20 min sessions knees and ankles don't like it too much!


----------



## Queenie

Good luck with your goals x


----------



## PaulB

Good luck Kay.


----------



## Keeks

Good luck with everything hun!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Morning Kay , ill have a read later when on pc .

All the best with your goals .


----------



## onthebuild

best of luck, progress so far has been good by the look of it, although i would say try take the pictures with the same lighting if possible, the first set (side and front shot) is with the room light and look alot clearer/easier to see definition etc. The second lot with the light through the curtains behind you kind of silhouettes you, not a great deal but its hard to compare, i think the second set would be alot more impressive with the same lighting as pic 1&2.

Also not to sound too crude but when im at the gym if i see a decent looking lass i have a quick glance but then go straight back to my workout, its why we are all there. If i was asked advice etc id obviously help, but im not there to oggle women so try keep myself to myself. I think those who are serious about the gym will be the same so i dont think you have any worries to be honest.


----------



## Craigyboy

Good stuff on starting a journal, it has helped me doing one and am sure you will get benefit from it, a lot of knowledgable people on here to help you.

Don't worry about training in front of the men we are all just w4nkers!! get lifting those weights you will fit right in as you seem to have the right mind set for this game

Your confidence will soon be sky high as your body changes your mood and general well being improves too.

Am gonna sub this, not that I will be much help but you never know!

All the best and get lifting


----------



## dipdabs

Ah thanks for the support and advice guys


----------



## BestBefore1989

Good luck, I will follow with interest:thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

Right so today after spending what felt like hours because i was so desperate trying to find someone to watch my son for an hour to go to the gym my lovely friend said she would. I got to the gym and was told it was shutting Sunday opening times had changed was so gutted! So I walked the dog for an hour instead. Then this evening done the arms and abs workout on my DVD. I haven't got any gym stuff at home really and needed dumbells for the arms workout. So I raided my recycling and pulled out 2 2 litre milk bottles and filled them with water lol. This wasn't as heavy as I'm use to but the arm workout was actually very good!

Still eaten clean all day. I've done 5 meals and now feeling hungry! So all those who said I would get use to the eating, I'm use to it lol. Although I feel disappointed with my 2nd meal, well it wasn't really a meal, I was rushing round at the time but is it normal to feel terrible about this!?

Today I have had:

Breakfast - porridge skimmed milk and protein shake with water

Snack - 2 boiled eggs and an apple

Lunch - 2 slices wholemeal toast with a tin of tuna and a little salad cream. 10 cherry tomatoes.

Snack - chicken breast, green beans and brown rice.

Dinner - again chicken breast green beans and brown rice.

I've had 2 protein shakes although I'm considering another right now how hungry I am! Are they ok before bed? Or I might even treat myself to these whole grain crisps I buy called sunbites. Whole grain and 30% less fat than a normal packet and I mean AMAZING!

Tomorrow morning is my induction at a new gym to go and do the weights without hiding! I reckon soon as I do it somewhere different I should be ok going in my normal gym to do it, and plan on going with a friend the first time and we have both agreed on Wednesday we aren't going to hide. The place tomorrow has a crèche which is great, although costs a bit just to go to the gym so once to get my act together is my only option. Might take the little man swimming too  got to prepare my meals first thing make sure I don't make the mistake I did this morning! feeling a little nervous and excited about it, mad really how you get your kicks in this game lol.

Overall even though I haven't trained properly for a few days in the gym I'm feeling leaner already. And here is a better picture with better lighting of me today


----------



## Gorgeous_George

oioi Kay, kewl to c u got a journal up already wish i made mine sooner, good luck with the muscle gain, ur abs are looking sweet as!


----------



## dipdabs

Cheers gorgeous g lol


----------



## Uriel

great platform to build from - all the best - I just wish i could stop seeing your username as Kay Woodworm lol

I have a mate called vernon woodman and he got valled Vermin Woodlouse lol


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> great platform to build from - all the best - I just wish i could stop seeing your username as Kay Woodworm lol
> 
> I have a mate called vernon woodman and he got valled Vermin Woodlouse lol


Hahaha I have just woke up and uriel you have put a smile on my face already lol


----------



## Queenie

I think abs on women look awesome. As Uriel said, good base to build on! I'm excited for ya  enjoy your day x


----------



## dipdabs

RXQueenie said:


> I think abs on women look awesome. As Uriel said, good base to build on! I'm excited for ya  enjoy your day x


I agree queenie. So many say ah I wouldn't want to look like that etc but I think half the time it's because they don't want to put the effort in. Do you think I'm getting enough protein now? Hope you have a great day too


----------



## onthebuild

with the lighting change the progress so far look much better! good going!


----------



## JANIKvonD

hollaaa, jelous of ur abs :tongue: well done pal. im in


----------



## Rykard

keep it consistent and keep making small increases in the weight/reps/intensity - don't expect miracles overnight and you won't get down hearted. most of the guys/gals on here are pretty helpful - but you have to try things and find out what works for you.

you have made great progress so far though.. keep it up

Rich


----------



## Queenie

Kaywoodham said:


> I agree queenie. So many say ah I wouldn't want to look like that etc but I think half the time it's because they don't want to put the effort in. Do you think I'm getting enough protein now? Hope you have a great day too


Yup definitely. Diet looks much better mate. You take advice well  the guys and girls on here are really knowledgable so take advantage of that. We all want to see each other succeed  x


----------



## Leeds89

JANIKvonD said:


> hollaaa, jelous of ur abs :tongue: well done pal. im in


Same haha, just call me NOABS


----------



## dipdabs

Leeds89 said:


> Same haha, just call me NOABS


What does NOABS mean? Lol


----------



## dipdabs

Ahhhh no abs lol I get it oops blonde moment ha


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> Ahhhh no abs lol I get it oops blonde moment ha


Yep haha, reference to my pathetic set of abs :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Leeds89 said:


> Yep haha, reference to my pathetic set of abs :lol:


They didn't look that bad on all your naked shots on Pof  haha


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> They didn't look that bad on all your naked shots on Pof  haha


Haha! Yea it took some balls to put those up, but so far they've had good reception  Were you the "Smilegirl" or something like that?


----------



## phoenix1980

Good luck, you've got a great base from which to work on so thats half the battle out the way by that I mean its not as if you were 50 stone and first have to loose it all before toning up. If Jodie Marsh can do it you can too


----------



## Leeds89

phoenix1980 said:


> Good luck, you've got a great base from which to work on so thats half the battle out the way by that I mean its not as if you were 50 stone and first have to loose it all before toning up. If Jodie Marsh can do it you can too


On this note check out Fat's journal, he's totally transformed his body in 6 months, amazing changes he's made


----------



## Craigyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> They didn't look that bad on all your naked shots on Pof  haha


He said ABS, not COCK AND BALLS

Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Leeds89

Craigyboy said:


> He said ABS, not COCK AND BALLS
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist


No that's on my fabswingers


----------



## dipdabs

Leeds89 said:
 

> Haha! Yea it took some balls to put those up, but so far they've had good reception  Were you the "Smilegirl" or something like that?


Nooo shine1089


----------



## dipdabs

phoenix1980 said:


> Good luck, you've got a great base from which to work on so thats half the battle out the way by that I mean its not as if you were 50 stone and first have to loose it all before toning up. If Jodie Marsh can do it you can too


Thanks Phoenix


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> Nooo shine1089


"Fit, Nice but not too nice man wanted" Good luck on PoF


----------



## dipdabs

Leeds89 said:


> "Fit, Nice but not too nice man wanted" Good luck on PoF


I don't hold my hopes high for Pof anyway, it is what it is, may aswell try to get the best off there lol x


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't hold my hopes high for Pof anyway, it is what it is, may aswell try to get the best off there lol x


Yea I'm slowly losing hope on that site, should be called plentyoftimewasters


----------



## dipdabs

Leeds89 said:


> Yea I'm slowly losing hope on that site, should be called plentyoftimewasters


I've had I don't know how many dates off there. Nothing clicks with anyone. I don't think forcing fate is the way forward lol


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> I've had I don't know how many dates off there. Nothing clicks with anyone. I don't think forcing fate is the way forward lol


I haven't end had a bloody date yet! Had one agree to a date then fall off the face of the Earth, grr :angry:


----------



## dipdabs

Leeds89 said:


> I haven't end had a bloody date yet! Had one agree to a date then fall off the face of the Earth, grr :angry:


Is this the girl who you're meant to be going out with at the weekend? Oh dear


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> Is this the girl who you're meant to be going out with at the weekend? Oh dear


Yep! Oh well, what can you do


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

how did the induction of your new gym go Kay ? x


----------



## dipdabs

Leeds89 said:


> Yep! Oh well, what can you do


Plenty of fish in the sea.... Hahahaha


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> Plenty of fish in the sea.... Hahahaha


Haha that's what I'm told!


----------



## dipdabs

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> how did the induction of your new gym go Kay ? x


It went great scooby! Will update my journal later. Currently suffering from serious stress and road rage after getting my first car since passing my test a few weeks ago and eating loads of broccoli and chicken lol


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> It went great scooby! Will update my journal later. Currently suffering from serious stress and *road* rage after getting my first car since passing my test a few weeks ago and eating loads of broccoli and chicken lol


Was just about to ask what the hell you'd been taking but I misread :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Leeds89 said:


> Was just about to ask what the hell you'd been taking but I misread :lol:


Haha def not at the roid stage to training! Lol


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Kaywoodham said:


> It went great scooby! Will update my journal later. Currently suffering from serious stress and road rage after getting my first car since passing my test a few weeks ago and eating loads of broccoli and chicken lol


good stuff keep it up your doing great  .. well since ur a new driver drive safe then kay n well donree for passing ur test a few weeks ago x


----------



## dipdabs

Thanks scooby 

Well today I can finally announce I have done weights around men in the mirrors and didn't hide, I also picked up my first bar and was taught to do a deadlift and squat with the bar resting behind my head on the top of my shoulders! To be honest I could of actually stomped up and down right at that moment smiling my head off like an excited child in the gym, but I'm sure the guy who worked there that was showing would have thought what the **** lol. Although I learnt these I didn't incorporate them in my session today but I will be telling the woman who's doing my new programme next week that I wish to. It was only a 1kg bar but to my surprise was quite heavy!

Speaking of heavy I upped my weight today too! I know I haven't been clear with what I do at the moment but my Bicep curls and tricep kickbacks and a few others I'm now on 6kg. Side raises (latteral) I was on 4kg and now on 5  it was great being able to see and check my form. Plus whilst lifting when it starts to hurt a bit in the mirror you can find other things to concentrate on even if it's watching the muscle work. The guy doing my induction said he was very impressed with my form and was shocked which actually made me very chuffed to hear.

My legs I only had time for the leg press but I done 63kg 3 sets of 12. Someone somewhere had told me to put it up and they were sure I could do more so I tried and I did  I had been doing 70kg in my normal gym but i had exhausted my legs today in my 5 minute warm up on the exercise bike with level 7 resistance at a good speed. I done my normal abs workout. I really can't wait to get a new programme for this specially as I think I've really exhausted all I know there and I feel it at the time but I never get a little ache after. Although when I said to the guy I leg press 70kg he didn't believe me! Kept asking if I was sure as if I had got it wrong, he first thought I said 17 and said that was more believable. I didn't really like that comment but I don't think he meant it horribly. I guess I am tiny and it's wierd for people to get their head around.

After that I had a splash in the pool with the wee man... No swimming involved mind, I can't swim lol.

Food today has been hard as I've been hectic but I think I've done ok even if the time spans between meals haven't been quite right.

Breakfast - porridge with protein shake.

Snack - brown rice, chicken breast with tomatoes and cucumber with a little fat free vinnegerate. (I don't know how to spell it).

Lunch - steak wrap with cucumber, peppers and tomatoes. Which I was very happy to see my friend making lol.

Snack - chicken breast with Brown rice and broccoli.

Dinner - half a tin of tinned salmon on 2 slices of wholemeal seeded toast and a little salad cream.

I have had 2 protein shakes. One with 350ml of water other with 350ml of milk. Both with 2 scoops.

I'm feeling a bit Peckish again I might have a few grapes in a minute and head to bed.

So Wednesday when I hit my normal gym I think I am ready to not hide, it's not bad at all I don't know what I was worried about. I did feel a bit paranoid and nervous at the time but looking back on it now even that seems rediculous of me lol.

Feeling really quite proud!

And without the support from all you guys I don't even know over the last few days I would never ever of taken the step I did today, so thanks again!!! :-D

P.s if anyone's interested I also got my very first car today and would just like to say its the most nerve wracking thing in my life and some people are idiots in their cars and horrible to me! So please if you see a car struggling with a big green p on, give them a break. Someone made me cry today and other drivers being horrible makes us worse lol.


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> Thanks scooby
> 
> Well today I can finally announce I have done weights around men in the mirrors and didn't hide, I also picked up my first bar and was taught to do a deadlift and squat with the bar resting behind my head on the top of my shoulders! To be honest I could of actually stomped up and down right at that moment smiling my head off like an excited child in the gym, but I'm sure the guy who worked there that was showing would have thought what the **** lol. Although I learnt these I didn't incorporate them in my session today but I will be telling the woman who's doing my new programme next week that I wish to. It was only a 1kg bar but to my surprise was quite heavy!
> 
> Speaking of heavy I upped my weight today too! I know I haven't been clear with what I do at the moment but my Bicep curls and tricep kickbacks and a few others I'm now on 6kg. Side raises (latteral) I was on 4kg and now on 5  it was great being able to see and check my form. Plus whilst lifting when it starts to hurt a bit in the mirror you can find other things to concentrate on even if it's watching the muscle work. The guy doing my induction said he was very impressed with my form and was shocked which actually made me very chuffed to hear.
> 
> My legs I only had time for the leg press but I done 63kg 3 sets of 12. Someone somewhere had told me to put it up and they were sure I could do more so I tried and I did  I had been doing 70kg in my normal gym but i had exhausted my legs today in my 5 minute warm up on the exercise bike with level 7 resistance at a good speed. I done my normal abs workout. I really can't wait to get a new programme for this specially as I think I've really exhausted all I know there and I feel it at the time but I never get a little ache after. Although when I said to the guy I leg press 70kg he didn't believe me! Kept asking if I was sure as if I had got it wrong, he first thought I said 17 and said that was more believable. I didn't really like that comment but I don't think he meant it horribly. I guess I am tiny and it's wierd for people to get their head around.
> 
> After that I had a splash in the pool with the wee man... No swimming involved mind, I can't swim lol.
> 
> Food today has been hard as I've been hectic but I think I've done ok even if the time spans between meals haven't been quite right.
> 
> Breakfast - porridge with protein shake.
> 
> Snack - brown rice, chicken breast with tomatoes and cucumber with a little fat free vinnegerate. (I don't know how to spell it).
> 
> Lunch - steak wrap with cucumber, peppers and tomatoes. Which I was very happy to see my friend making lol.
> 
> Snack - chicken breast with Brown rice and broccoli.
> 
> Dinner - half a tin of tinned salmon on 2 slices of wholemeal seeded toast and a little salad cream.
> 
> I have had 2 protein shakes. One with 350ml of water other with 350ml of milk. Both with 2 scoops.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit Peckish again I might have a few grapes in a minute and head to bed.
> 
> So Wednesday when I hit my normal gym I think I am ready to not hide, it's not bad at all I don't know what I was worried about. I did feel a bit paranoid and nervous at the time but looking back on it now even that seems rediculous of me lol.
> 
> Feeling really quite proud!
> 
> And without the support from all you guys I don't even know over the last few days I would never ever of taken the step I did today, so thanks again!!! :-D
> 
> P.s if anyone's interested I also got my very first car today and would just like to say its the most nerve wracking thing in my life and some people are idiots in their cars and horrible to me! So please if you see a car struggling with a big green p on, give them a break. Someone made me cry today and other drivers being horrible makes us worse lol.


Well done mate! Told you the guys don't bite haha! Bet you're feeling pretty damn good now 

It's good that someone showed you the form on deads and squats, I find that doing them wrong causes bad injuries, and they will be great for you to do - they should be a part of everyone's routine imo.

PS Do share your ab workout, I'm having trouble hitting the lower abs atm, all I have is a bloody pouch there that needs to go!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Rep given for ur effort and glad u got into the Proper gym and overcome ur phobia of being in-front of others in the gym , best thing i have ever done is join the gym  ... how they make you cry who are they ? Drive safely though what new car you got then ? x:thumb:


----------



## Gorgeous_George

You can read up all the stuff you want and se vids but theres nothing like beng phyically shown how to do exercises and form.

sounds like ur making good progress, going the weight rack is always a good sign

good to see ur coming out ur shell now ayy lol i kept myself to myself when i first started but its much better when u know everyone and can talk to everyone and meet sums pals ect. another example how working out changes u mentally aswell as physically

& gj getting ur car, wat is it? robbin reliant? lol


----------



## Leeds89

Gorgeous_George said:


> You can read up all the stuff you want and se vids but theres nothing like beng phyically shown how to do exercises and form.
> 
> sounds like ur making good progress, going the weight rack is always a good sign
> 
> good to see ur coming out ur shell now ayy lol i kept myself to myself when i first started but its *much better when u know everyone* and can talk to everyone and meet sums pals ect. another example how working out changes u mentally aswell as physically
> 
> & gj getting ur car, wat is it? robbin reliant? lol


Agree 100% on this, chat with loads of people in the gym now, had a bit of a chat with a group of lads training near the squat rack I was using about how we hate doing legs today :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Thanks guys I am feeling pretty chuffed  I weighed myself again today and lost 2lbs which I didn't really want to do but I have lost over 1% body fat so may not be muscle I've lost which is one good thing.

Ah I still have a lot of fat on my belly well not sure if it's fat it might be water, which has strangely gone up by 1% even with all the water ive been drinking, but it has only been a few days with the dieting. I hate sitting down and seeing it, like a spare tyre a very wrinkly one lol. Apparently its running and weighted sit ups with a weight plate gets rid of that. But at the gym I do 3 sets of crunches that I've now started to bring my knees up, 3 sets of sit ups with medicine ball between my feet, 3 sets of 15 medicine ball twist thingys, I started doing this thing where u move sideways to touch the back of your foot knees bent 3 sets of 15 each side, 3 sets of 10 leg raises I think that's what they're called. Where u lay flat keep your legs together raise them slowly and back down. Plus I know everyone must be sick of hearing about my davina DVD lol but if it's on YouTube the buff abs workout from the body buff DVD as gay as it is try it! My abs kill me after and there are some good moves to learn from there plus it makes a change to what I do in the gym.

Oh and a robin reliant!!!?? Lol no I got a corsa. It's a good car just I've only ever learnt in one car a brand new ford fiesta and since passing I haven't been at the wheel for 3 weeks. It's quite difficult aswell not having someone remind me what I do!


----------



## dipdabs

Oh and on abs in the gym aswell you know the pull up bar equipment that has handles on and elbow pads, I just smash 30 of them out raising my knees up towards my chest keeping my back straight and arms still.


----------



## Gorgeous_George

sweet wheels, and yeah when ur not used to driving diffrent cars is weird hard to gt used to

lol a robin reliant? never seen only fools and horses XD?


----------



## Leeds89

Looks like I'll be trying the Davina DVD if this belly won't go, although I've only been doing abs 2 weeks - training almost 2 years only just started doing abs, kill me now!


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Leeds89 said:


> Looks like I'll be trying the Davina DVD if this belly won't go, although I've only been doing abs 2 weeks - training almost 2 years only just started doing abs, kill me now!


LMWAO!

why not try that workout Chris Kamara did, now he looks great!

not.


----------



## dipdabs

Haha she's well flipping annoying on it but u get use to it. Not actually a davina fan myself. Ah get on it Leeds 5 days a week, you look like you don't have an ounce of body fat on you so a few weeks and you'll be getting there!


----------



## dipdabs

Gorgeous_George said:


> sweet wheels, and yeah when ur not used to driving diffrent cars is weird hard to gt used to
> 
> lol a robin reliant? never seen only fools and horses XD?


Yes course I have that's why I laughed lol. Infact I should of just got one of them, as far as I've been told you don't need a license to drive a 3 wheeler and after all the money I'm down from learning I wish I would of considered it! Lol


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> Haha she's well flipping annoying on it but u get use to it. Not actually a davina fan myself. Ah get on it Leeds 5 days a week, you look like you don't have an ounce of body fat on you so a few weeks and you'll be getting there!


Ha it's my blessing and my curse. Don't hold bodyfat due to being extremely picky with what I eat (Cheers Mum!), keeps me lean and only gains I make are muscle really, but makes bulking a nightmare, will never be able to do a dirty bulk 

Going to Austria for a month in 12 days, so if I dont join a gym out there I'll be doing all bodyweight stuff, will throw 5 days/week abs into that see how it goes :thumbup1:

EDIT: Oh yea I forgot, need to add this to my journal too: I found hanging leg raises today to hit SO much better when "pulled up" if you get me. Like, do a pull up, stop at the top, hold it there and do your sets. I've never done them like that before, but my god never felt like that!


----------



## dipdabs

Leeds89 said:


> Ha it's my blessing and my curse. Don't hold bodyfat due to being extremely picky with what I eat (Cheers Mum!), keeps me lean and only gains I make are muscle really, but makes bulking a nightmare, will never be able to do a dirty bulk
> 
> Going to Austria for a month in 12 days, so if I dont join a gym out there I'll be doing all bodyweight stuff, will throw 5 days/week abs into that see how it goes :thumbup1:
> 
> EDIT: Oh yea I forgot, need to add this to my journal too: I found hanging leg raises today to hit SO much better when "pulled up" if you get me. Like, do a pull up, stop at the top, hold it there and do your sets. I've never done them like that before, but my god never felt like that!


Ah I get you.

Why you going to Austria?

Omg I can't even really do a pull up yet it's welllllll hard lol I might get a bar to put on the door frame to practice


----------



## dipdabs

Just found this picture from before I ever started training. I look rediculously skinny definately motivation to stay ontop of training never do I want to look like this again. (excuse the pose wasn't quite ready lol)


----------



## onthebuild

You really should learn to swim if you have a pool availiable to you, its cracking for weight loss swimming!

High five on the weights all going up, definately progressing then!


----------



## dipdabs

onthebuild said:


> You really should learn to swim if you have a pool availiable to you, its cracking for weight loss swimming!
> 
> High five on the weights all going up, definately progressing then!


That's my plan when the weather is better again - my dad has an outdoor swimming pool so I can do it half kind of private. I use to be able to swim just lost my confidence with it and now panic soon as my feet are off the floor!

High 5 back at ya  thanks


----------



## Rykard

looking good, congrats on the gym visit - most muscleheads just want to get on and will help if asked - don't be intimidated...


----------



## Beats

Good luck Kay

I will be following this you seem real keen so should be an interesting wee journal


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah I get you.
> 
> Why you going to Austria?
> 
> Omg I can't even really do a pull up yet it's welllllll hard lol I might get a bar to put on the door frame to practice


Yea you might need a little practice, although it's close grip so not as hard as wide grip.

Going to Austria for an internship, was one of the top 2 on my course at uni so got chosen to do a fully paid month long internship  Gonna look amazing on CV so quite excited to get it done


----------



## onthebuild

Kaywoodham said:


> That's my plan when the weather is better again - my dad has an outdoor swimming pool so I can do it half kind of private. I use to be able to swim just lost my confidence with it and now panic soon as my feet are off the floor!
> 
> High 5 back at ya  thanks


an outdoor swimming pool in cardiff sounds chilly! at least when the little ones old enough you can learn to swim together then!


----------



## dipdabs

Leeds89 said:


> Yea you might need a little practice, although it's close grip so not as hard as wide grip.
> 
> Going to Austria for an internship, was one of the top 2 on my course at uni so got chosen to do a fully paid month long internship  Gonna look amazing on CV so quite excited to get it done


Check u out, geek  nah sounds brilliant. An internship doing what though? Lol


----------



## dipdabs

onthebuild said:


> an outdoor swimming pool in cardiff sounds chilly! at least when the little ones old enough you can learn to swim together then!


It's heated, very heated lucky enough lol


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> Check u out, geek  nah sounds brilliant. An internship doing what though? Lol


I'm working on a virtual reality project, integrating 3D characters into real life scenes to interact with real life actors. Yes I am a major geek :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Leeds89 said:


> I'm working on a virtual reality project, integrating 3D characters into real life scenes to interact with real life actors. Yes I am a major geek :lol:


Didn't understand a word of that... Il stick to marketing lol


----------



## Beats

To much flirting and not enough training going on in here lol


----------



## Leeds89

Dizzee! said:


> To much flirting and not enough training going on in here lol


Check out my journal, the sexual tension between me and Gordie is ridiculous :lol:


----------



## Ste7n

Looking good, all the best with your goals...


----------



## Craigyboy

Leeds89 said:


> Check out my journal, the sexual tension between me and Gordie is ridiculous :lol:


Tbh Leeds you are a sexy wee cvnt


----------



## Leeds89

Craigyboy said:


> Tbh Leeds you are a sexy wee cvnt


Even though I look like I need a good meal!!


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Leeds89 said:


> Even though I look like I need a good meal!!


no insult intended here lol but in you avi atm u look just like Edward Norton lol


----------



## dipdabs

Dizzee! said:


> To much flirting and not enough training going on in here lol


Leeds is lovely but too young for me lollll


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kaywoodham said:


> Leeds is lovely but too young for me lollll


ouch! ... so you were thinking about it ayyy ayyyyyyyy :lol:


----------



## Marshan

When your legs get stronger you can drop the weight and increase the sets to 18 reps occasionally,maybe every 3rd or 4th leg day, on those days move your feet to different positions on the plate so your hitting diffferent parts to your quads...I do sets of 18 occasionally and break the sets into 6 reps with feet low on the plate,move feet, 6x wide stance and 6x higher on the plate but with feet together. Youll feel these hitting different parts of your quads and it can help to give you growth throughout the whole of the quads. Likewise or similar with leg extensions..sometimes break down the sets into subsets where you might do half a set of 12 feet together, half shoulder width apart....and sometimes toes pointed in, sometimes toes pointed out. Theres a visible difference already in your quads Kay...keep up the good work. :thumbup1:


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> Leeds is lovely but too young for me lollll


I noticed I wasn't old enough to message you on PoF :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Hey thanks again to everyone's support on here today. It's been great having my phone bleep at me throughout the day because my eating has been awful! Didn't prepare again properly and been rushing around. Not long finished my 5th meal and now feeling very full, hate going to bed feeling bloated.

I have eaten today -

Breakfast - porridge with protein shake mixed with water

Snack - half a can of salmon and a slice of seeded bread with a little soft cheese. Grapes.

Lunch - half a panini, ham and cheese. My friend didn't eat it and where I'd forgotten my meal it was my only option and felt so bad after eating white bread lol.

Snack - prawn sandwich with wholemeal bread and some salad.

Dinner - 2 chicken breasts with the skin on and a banana. I was craving sugar and fat so bad so I thought by leaving the skin on for fat and banana for sugar would work and it did! protein shake with milk.

Snack - 2 boiled eggs, a baked sweet potato and blueberries.

I'm guessing everyone has days that Re all over the place I don't think the cravings are helping today. I would love 2 litres of freezing cold dr pepper right now! Lol.

Training nothing to report back today as I had a complete rest, davina didn't even get on my tv screen lol.

Feeling a little deflated. I'm sure I looked better and muscles more defined a few days back. I did train yesterday but last night and today my arms don't look as gd legs etc. is this normal?


----------



## Leeds89

Gorgeous_George said:


> no insult intended here lol but in you avi atm u look just like Edward Norton lol


Just googled him.... he's quite attractive I'll let you off 

*NO *****


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> Hey thanks again to everyone's support on here today. It's been great having my phone bleep at me throughout the day because my eating has been awful! Didn't prepare again properly and been rushing around. Not long finished my 5th meal and now feeling very full, hate going to bed feeling bloated.
> 
> I have eaten today -
> 
> Breakfast - porridge with protein shake mixed with water
> 
> Snack - half a can of salmon and a slice of seeded bread with a little soft cheese. Grapes.
> 
> Lunch - half a panini, ham and cheese. My friend didn't eat it and where I'd forgotten my meal it was my only option and felt so bad after eating white bread lol.
> 
> Snack - prawn sandwich with wholemeal bread and some salad.
> 
> Dinner - 2 chicken breasts with the skin on and a banana. I was craving sugar and fat so bad so I thought by leaving the skin on for fat and banana for sugar would work and it did! protein shake with milk.
> 
> Snack - 2 boiled eggs, a baked sweet potato and blueberries.
> 
> I'm guessing everyone has days that Re all over the place I don't think the cravings are helping today. I would love 2 litres of freezing cold dr pepper right now! Lol.
> 
> Training nothing to report back today as I had a complete rest, davina didn't even get on my tv screen lol.
> 
> Feeling a little deflated. I'm sure I looked better and muscles more defined a few days back. I did train yesterday but last night and today my arms don't look as gd legs etc. is this normal?


I use a blender and add a couple scoops of whey and one mass gainer scoop, plus oats if it's breakfast, get over 100g protein from 1 and takes 2 minutes to make. You might want to cut out the mass gain scoop if you aren't aiming to get any more carbs in

EDIT: With whole fat milk. If you're fats aren't high enough add EVOO in there too, I struggle to find time to have enough solid meals so liquid sometimes has to do


----------



## dipdabs

mixerD1 said:


> When your legs get stronger you can drop the weight and increase the sets to 18 reps occasionally,maybe every 3rd or 4th leg day, on those days move your feet to different positions on the plate so your hitting diffferent parts to your quads...I do sets of 18 occasionally and break the sets into 6 reps with feet low on the plate,move feet, 6x wide stance and 6x higher on the plate but with feet together. Youll feel these hitting different parts of your quads and it can help to give you growth throughout the whole of the quads. Likewise or similar with leg extensions..sometimes break down the sets into subsets where you might do half a set of 12 feet together, half shoulder width apart....and sometimes toes pointed in, sometimes toes pointed out. Theres a visible difference already in your quads Kay...keep up the good work. :thumbup1:


Thanks mixer advice much appreciated. I'm a bit useless reading these things my head gets a bit mixed up but what il do when this woman does my programme is try to remember to show her and she can show me what u mean  I'm happy my legs are getting more shape. Whenever I've been out and seen them in a shop window with a few drinks in me I don't shut up about asking if my chicken legs look skinny lol


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Leeds89 said:


> Just googled him.... he's quite attractive I'll let you off
> 
> *STRONG *****


----------



## dipdabs

Leeds89 said:


> I noticed I wasn't old enough to message you on PoF :lol:


No George lol.

Don't my Pof say 23 and you're 23? Lol. I generally like them around the 30 mark. I spend more than a few hours with someone my age and I feel like making them swallow a dictionary along with some common sense!


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kaywoodham said:


> Thanks mixer advice much appreciated. I'm a bit useless reading these things my head gets a bit mixed up but what il do when this woman does my programme is try to remember to show her and she can show me what u mean  I'm happy my legs are getting more shape. Whenever I've been out and seen them in a shop window with a few drinks in me I don't shut up about asking if my chicken legs look skinny lol


we all feel smaller and w/e sometimes just think of it like this, you couldnt have lost aload of size in 24hrs so it just ur mind playing tricks


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> No George lol.
> 
> Don't my Pof say 23 and you're 23? Lol. I generally like them around the 30 mark. I spend more than a few hours with someone my age and I feel like making them swallow a dictionary along with some common sense!


Haha! I'm 22 mate 

Although i see where you come from, 90% of guys my age think with their dicks, and aren't very good at that!

I share your frustration, most of the girls my age must have fell out of the stupid tree, hit every branch on the way down, climbed back up and fell again!


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kaywoodham said:


> I spend more than a few hours with someone my age and I feel like making them swallow a dictionary along with some common sense!


oh lardy dar, think very highly of urself dont you XD


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Leeds89 said:


> Haha! I'm 22 mate
> 
> Although i see where you come from, 90% of guys my age think with their dicks, and aren't very good at that!
> 
> I share your frustration, most of the girls my age must have fell out of the stupid tree, hit every branch on the way down, climbed back up and fell again!


wtf is wrong with u weirdos, why does it matter how intelligent they r lol do you give pottential partners a questionair b4 asking em out lol


----------



## dipdabs

Gorgeous_George said:


> we all feel smaller and w/e sometimes just think of it like this, you couldnt have lost aload of size in 24hrs so it just ur mind playing tricks


Yeah I guess your right. Feeling better about it now  I'm really glad aswell because today I saw a guy from the gym. The same guy that slows right down everytime I'm trying to get past him and he knows it. He always looks massive in the gym holding his arms right out and staring at everyone but I see him in morrisons he looked rubbish not pumped up, just looks a funny shape and he looks like a right scruff bag in normal clothes ha


----------



## Natty.Solider

Kaywoodham said:


> Feeling a little deflated. I'm sure I looked better and muscles more defined a few days back. I did train yesterday but last night and today my arms don't look as gd legs etc. is this normal?


Perfectly normal - It called a mental battle... many on here will have experienced it. Also depending on the temprature of your body, skin tightens, loosens. Most likely your body has not changed atall, though I know If I eat salty foods, I can have a more round and watery apperance as I start to retain water. Muscles dont disappear anywhere near as quick as we would imagine, nor does bodyfat increase, everything happens at a snails pace. The day after you train a muscle, the muscle will continue to be repaired, having a slightly larger apperance than the day before you trained it for example. This effect will stay for around 48h from experience.


----------



## dipdabs

Gorgeous_George said:


> wtf is wrong with u weirdos, why does it matter how intelligent they r lol do you give pottential partners a questionair b4 asking em out lol


George is cuz dey chat like dis n da n go cruizin in der saxos wid da drum n bass banging like proper gd choons n ask if u want a bit a fun n always gta say just how big der cocks r along wid a pic innit den dey dnt.. Omg can't do it lol when uve lived on ur own for years and have Lot of responsibilities compared to others your age who could never pay a bill and only interested in what the new gossip is with their friends it be ones apparent there would be no click, I have a child I don't want another lol


----------



## Leeds89

Gorgeous_George said:


> wtf is wrong with u weirdos, why does it matter how intelligent they r lol do you give pottential partners a questionair b4 asking em out lol


Couldn't go out with a girl who couldn't hold an interesting conversation mate, there's more to attraction than looks (Although I'm a picky cvnt and they have to have both :lol: )


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah I guess your right. Feeling better about it now  I'm really glad aswell because today I saw a guy from the gym. The same guy that slows right down everytime I'm trying to get past him and he knows it. He always looks massive in the gym holding his arms right out and staring at everyone but I see him in morrisons he looked rubbish not pumped up, just looks a funny shape and he looks like a right scruff bag in normal clothes ha


thats when progress pics come in handy, only compare yourself to yourself, dw about not being as good as othjers.


----------



## dipdabs

Natty.Solider said:


> Perfectly normal - It called a mental battle... many on here will have experienced it. Also depending on the temprature of your body, skin tightens, loosens. Most likely your body has not changed atall, though I know If I eat salty foods, I can have a more round and watery apperance as I start to retain water. Muscles dont disappear anywhere near as quick as we would imagine, nor does bodyfat increase, everything happens at a snails pace. The day after you train a muscle, the muscle will continue to be repaired, having a slightly larger apperance than the day before you trained it for example. This effect will stay for around 48h from experience.


See that's what I thought, I thought that I would appear a little larger today and certainly not feeling smaller seeing as I went up a weight in the gym yesterday and done a full body workout. I must be being paranoid, think I need to learn to take a step back from trying to watch myself grow as with the diet and training the only way can be is up!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Kaywoodham said:


> Just found this picture from before I ever started training. I look rediculously skinny definately motivation to stay ontop of training never do I want to look like this again. (excuse the pose wasn't quite ready lol)
> View attachment 86294


everything will take time though kay it wont just happen over night , a couple months or too then ur see noticeable changes in your body =] , another important thing with training is ur sleep have atleast eight hours sleep if you can (as you grow in your sleep)

(Scoobs ) Ollie


----------



## Gorgeous_George

yeah but thats personality, but i get wat yas mean


----------



## Leeds89

Anyway, enough filling the journal with sh1t for now lads, take it to mine if you wanna


----------



## Gorgeous_George

the best thing i did was stop obsessing over getting bigger, i used to look at myself literally every 10 seconds and be like oh shyt im still small ectect, so i started covering up more and not looking at myself AS MUCH lol and i saw the diffrences when i waited 3 or 4 weeks, basically if ur looking for changes everyday ur not guna see em, but there their


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Leeds89 said:


> Anyway, enough filling the journal with sh1t for now lads, take it to mine if you wanna


ye true soz Kay, and Leeds you **** was that a sexual advance towards me


----------



## dipdabs

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> everything will take time though kay it wont just happen over night , a couple months or too then ur see noticeable changes in your body =] , another important thing with training is ur sleep have atleast eight hours sleep if you can (as you grow in your sleep)
> 
> (Scoobs ) Ollie


I get around 6/7 a night I'm not one to go to bed early and my boys always up half 6 or 7 on the dot. So il just have to deal with that one lol


----------



## dipdabs

Gorgeous_George said:


> ye true soz Kay, and Leeds you **** was that a sexual advance towards me


George you love it really  night everyone


----------



## dipdabs

Oh and if queenie sees this I bought some quark today will give it a try with blueberries tomorrow!


----------



## chickenlegs

Gn, sw and good luck.


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kaywoodham said:


> George you love it really  night everyone


oh i wasnt complaining just reconfirming lol, good nytttt betttr hit the sack mysellf actually


----------



## Beats

Whats on the agenda today then Kay?


----------



## dipdabs

Dizzee! said:


> Whats on the agenda today then Kay?


Well dizzee I have just finished preparing my food for the day so I don't get stuck hungry like the last 2 days! Then a full body workout at some point, well I hope right now I'm not feeling too optimistic with finding someone to watch my son! What about you?


----------



## dipdabs

Better prepared today  

Oh and everyone should have some of this I mix it with salad, rice, pasta anything it's sweet and just lovely! (like me hahaha jk)





By the way Leeds I mixed my protein powder with my porridge and find it so sickly struggling to eat it so bad. Think il stick to separate shakes lol


----------



## Marshan

I'll tell you this much Kay...the person who successfully integrates a gym and a creche will be a millionaire....


----------



## dipdabs

mixerD1 said:


> I'll tell you this much Kay...the person who successfully integrates a gym and a creche will be a millionaire....


The gym I went to Monday has a crèche but just to go to the gym and put him in the crèche it cost me £12.50 plus I pay for my normal gyms membership. Plus you have to ring and book, pay over the phone etc just a chore! I need to be a millionaire just to do it! Roll on September when he starts school lol


----------



## Fat

Just found this journal and it seems you have made fantastic progress already! Well done..

Ps: I'm jealous about your abs :crying:


----------



## dipdabs

Fat said:


> Just found this journal and it seems you have made fantastic progress already! Well done..
> 
> Ps: I'm jealous about your abs :crying:


I'm starting to really crave sugar and fat I think if I can go til Friday I'm going to have a day of burgers and dr pepper lol


----------



## Fat

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm starting to really crave sugar and fat I think if I can go til Friday I'm going to have a day of burgers and dr pepper lol


Haha don't worry about it.. its not just you who craves me :lol:

Btw good luck with your journey


----------



## Beats

Kaywoodham said:


> Well dizzee I have just finished preparing my food for the day so I don't get stuck hungry like the last 2 days! Then a full body workout at some point, well I hope right now I'm not feeling too optimistic with finding someone to watch my son! What about you?


Just take your wee man along with you get him bench pressing n that haha

Sounds like your well organised with the food for the day wish i was as organised as you lol

wed is my night off but im going along for my first personal training session with the owner of mygym who happens to be ex military lol this is not going to be fun like!! Pure cardio workout no weights lol


----------



## dipdabs

Dizzee! said:


> Just take your wee man along with you get him bench pressing n that haha
> 
> Sounds like your well organised with the food for the day wish i was as organised as you lol
> 
> wed is my night off but im going along for my first personal training session with the owner of mygym who happens to be ex military lol this is not going to be fun like!! Pure cardio workout no weights lol


The wee man is already subject to having to eat what I do and joins in with everything I do at home, and constantly asking for some of my 'exercise drink' lol.

Yeah good luck with ex military... My boys dad was a PT in the army, he's the reason I lost my confidence swimming and in the gym because he was trying to force me into it so much lol thank god that's over ha


----------



## Beats

Kaywoodham said:


> The wee man is already subject to having to eat what I do and joins in with everything I do at home, and constantly asking for some of my 'exercise drink' lol.
> 
> Yeah good luck with ex military... My boys dad was a PT in the army, he's the reason I lost my confidence swimming and in the gym because he was trying to force me into it so much lol thank god that's over ha


Haha sounds like a wee character how old is he?

Aw thats not so good! glad to see your gaining it back again now though!


----------



## dipdabs

He was 3 a couple weeks ago, when he says he's doing his exercises he means business, gets my exercise mat out and starts trying to do push ups ha.

Yep never again would I let go of my new found confidence


----------



## Beats

Haha can see him being into training when hes older then. bulging biceps by the time hes 4 lol

So are you just going with full body workouts? or is this a one off?


----------



## dipdabs

Dizzee! said:


> Haha can see him being into training when hes older then. bulging biceps by the time hes 4 lol
> 
> So are you just going with full body workouts? or is this a one off?


Haha he was giving it a go yesterday with my milk bottles filled with water lol.

Full body at the mo because I can be very limited as to when I can get to the gym. Il see what this woman says though who's doing my new programme on Monday


----------



## Beats

Kaywoodham said:


> Haha he was giving it a go yesterday with my milk bottles filled with water lol.
> 
> Full body at the mo because I can be very limited as to when I can get to the gym. Il see what this woman says though who's doing my new programme on Monday


Should get yourself some weights at home so if you cant hit the gym you can get a bit done in the house?

Then when you do get to the gym you can just make sure you smash it.

And LOL at the milk bottles haha go on wee man!


----------



## dipdabs

Dizzee! said:


> Should get yourself some weights at home so if you cant hit the gym you can get a bit done in the house?
> 
> Then when you do get to the gym you can just make sure you smash it.
> 
> And LOL at the milk bottles haha go on wee man!


I have been thinking about getting some weights but at the minute with new car etc I'm trying not to buy anything lol. When I have a bit more money I will.

It's a shame cos my dad has a room with weights in and stuff at his house but it's more for my bro who turns up their with his chavvy mates all in their jeans and baseball caps and just **** around with the bars together all the time. I hear some of the stuff they go on about sometimes they don't have a clue and don't really know I'm proper into it lol. I'm just the skinny girl who everyone tells To eat more hahaha.


----------



## Beats

Kaywoodham said:


> I have been thinking about getting some weights but at the minute with new car etc I'm trying not to buy anything lol. When I have a bit more money I will.
> 
> It's a shame cos my dad has a room with weights in and stuff at his house but it's more for my bro who turns up their with his chavvy mates all in their jeans and baseball caps and just **** around with the bars together all the time. I hear some of the stuff they go on about sometimes they don't have a clue and don't really know I'm proper into it lol. I'm just the skinny girl who everyone tells To eat more hahaha.


Should tell your dad to get them to stay away at certain times so you can get in and get a shot.

Makes it even worse when they dont have a clue and just muck about when your into it and would make better use of it lol


----------



## Craigyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Leeds is lovely but too young for me lollll


Why? Are you an old bird? Bet your only 24 or summat?

And you must have been considering it ya mucky wee bugger ;-)


----------



## Craigyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> I have been thinking about getting some weights but at the minute with new car etc I'm trying not to buy anything lol. When I have a bit more money I will.
> 
> It's a shame cos my dad has a room with weights in and stuff at his house but it's more for my bro who turns up their with his chavvy mates all in their jeans and baseball caps and just **** around with the bars together all the time. I hear some of the stuff they go on about sometimes they don't have a clue and don't really know I'm proper into it lol. I'm just the skinny girl who everyone tells To eat more hahaha.


You will get a set of weights from Argos for about £20 (dumbells)


----------



## Fat

Just to put it out there Leeds has aesthetics now


----------



## Leeds89

Craigyboy said:


> Why? Are you an old bird? Bet your only 24 or summat?
> 
> And you must have been considering it ya mucky wee bugger ;-)


22 I believe mate



Fat said:


> Just to put it out there Leeds has aesthetics now


Haha not quite yet mate, I'm a LONG way off being anywhere near comfortable with my body


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> I have been thinking about getting some weights but at the minute with new car etc I'm trying not to buy anything lol. When I have a bit more money I will.
> 
> It's a shame cos my dad has a room with weights in and stuff at his house but it's more for my bro who turns up their with his chavvy mates all in their jeans and baseball caps and just **** around with the bars together all the time. I hear some of the stuff they go on about sometimes they don't have a clue and don't really know I'm proper into it lol. I'm just the skinny girl who everyone tells To eat more hahaha.


Definitely talk to your dad about using the weights room without your brother and his mates being there, I'm sure he'd understand and not want his mates perving on you/being idiots


----------



## dipdabs

Craigyboy said:


> Why? Are you an old bird? Bet your only 24 or summat?
> 
> And you must have been considering it ya mucky wee bugger ;-)


I'm 22 but generally like them a bit older 27-30 mark lol.


----------



## dipdabs

Leeds89 said:


> Definitely talk to your dad about using the weights room without your brother and his mates being there, I'm sure he'd understand and not want his mates perving on you/being idiots


To be honest I can't be ****d, none of them take me seriously. I went there the other day with a prepared meal peeled my boiled eggs and they just couldn't get why I was eating them or how I can stand brown rice and pasta, they just opened the windows because of the smell of the eggs was bad apparently lol. It's alright when the day comes I'm mega ripped then they will understand lol.


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> To be honest I can't be ****d, none of them take me seriously. I went there the other day with a prepared meal peeled my boiled eggs and they just couldn't get why I was eating them or how I can stand brown rice and pasta, they just opened the windows because of the smell of the eggs was bad apparently lol. It's alright when the day comes I'm mega ripped then they will understand lol.


This is EXACTLY what I went through when I started training, all my housemates laughed at me every time I went to the gym, all my mates thought it was dead funny I was even trying.... get nothing but compliments now, never a single bad word said about it, think they've eaten their humble pie :thumbup1:

It'll come eventually mate, best feeling ever proving the haters wrong


----------



## Fat

Hopes this helps Kaywoodham:


----------



## Leeds89

Fat said:


> Hopes this helps Kaywoodham:


That really is one of the most motivational videos EVER


----------



## Fat

Leeds89 said:


> That really is one of the most motivational videos EVER


I know right mate but people are up their own ****s and wont admit it


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm 22 but generally like them a bit older 27-30 mark lol.


the big tall dark muscular ones that flip tyres are the best not those weedy budgie smuggler skinny cnut bodybuilders ...

looks like you got the bug for training keep at it and fcuk the haters they will look like sh1t when their older and you`ll look immense .


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> the big tall dark muscular ones that flip tyres are the best not those weedy budgie smuggler skinny cnut bodybuilders ...
> 
> looks like you got the bug for training keep at it and fcuk the haters they will look like sh1t when their older and you`ll look immense .


Anyone in mind? HahA

Ah I don't care I feel better in myself which is the main thing and why I don't let it bother me.

Before I started all I done was work and be a mum, no real social life and no hobbies. Now I have this I feel ten times better and I get great enjoyment out of it. I was always active when I was an older teen use to go climbing and stuff but now I don't have that chance. The gym is my perfect outlet to it all. Who needs the cinema! Lol


----------



## Leeds89

Fat said:


> I know right mate but people are up their own ****s and wont admit it


Any more of those vids mate? Was gonna fvck gym off today, just watched that again, setting off in 10 mins haha


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Anyone in mind? HahA
> 
> Ah I don't care I feel better in myself which is the main thing and why I don't let it bother me.
> 
> Before I started all I done was work and be a mum, no real social life and no hobbies. Now I have this I feel ten times better and I get great enjoyment out of it. I was always active when I was an older teen use to go climbing and stuff but now I don't have that chance. The gym is my perfect outlet to it all. Who needs the cinema! Lol


haha :whistling:

ive just changed my routine to 3x week and man im bored but it gives me more rest for training so helps .

must be tough finding time being a mum to do anything than be a mum (if that makes sense) , you got a good frame to start with very lean and slim so get some muscle packed on and you`ll look the bollocks .

ive not read what your training split is (couldnt be assed reading leeds89 flirting :lol: ) would you mind popping it up ?

im always interested in how women train as most that dont know think they will get massive and muscular and thats a load of toss .


----------



## Leeds89

ewen said:


> haha :whistling:
> 
> ive just changed my routine to 3x week and man im bored but it gives me more rest for training so helps .
> 
> must be tough finding time being a mum to do anything than be a mum (if that makes sense) , you got a good frame to start with very lean and slim so get some muscle packed on and you`ll look the bollocks .
> 
> ive not read what your training split is (couldnt be assed reading leeds89 flirting :lol: ) would you mind popping it up ?
> 
> im always interested in how women train as most that dont know think they will get massive and muscular that thats a load of toss .


Some of us have seen your "Muscle on women" thread in the MA, she doesn't want to get like THAT dear god!!!


----------



## dipdabs

Fat said:


> Hopes this helps Kaywoodham:


Amazing video fats! Cheers for posting that!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Leeds89 said:


> Some of us have seen your "Muscle on women" thread in the MA, she doesn't want to get like THAT dear god!!!


real men like real women with muscles the problem is skinny dudes feel intimidated 

im fine with muscular women , lets face it a good set of quads and a squatters bum on a bird is just heavenly :wub:


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> haha :whistling:
> 
> ive just changed my routine to 3x week and man im bored but it gives me more rest for training so helps .
> 
> must be tough finding time being a mum to do anything than be a mum (if that makes sense) , you got a good frame to start with very lean and slim so get some muscle packed on and you`ll look the bollocks .
> 
> ive not read what your training split is (couldnt be assed reading leeds89 flirting :lol: ) would you mind popping it up ?
> 
> im always interested in how women train as most that dont know think they will get massive and muscular and thats a load of toss .


Haha. To be honest I don't know the names of a lot of stuff I do so I've been very vague with it anyway. I get a new programme on Monday which I will post up.


----------



## dipdabs

Leeds89 said:


> Some of us have seen your "Muscle on women" thread in the MA, she doesn't want to get like THAT dear god!!!


What's like THAT? Lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Haha. To be honest I don't know the names of a lot of stuff I do so I've been very vague with it anyway. I get a new programme on Monday which I will post up.


cool ill have a look .



Kaywoodham said:


> What's like THAT? Lol


like this ....

View attachment 86433


nothing wrong with that .


----------



## Leeds89

ewen said:


> cool ill have a look .
> 
> like this ....
> 
> View attachment 86433
> 
> 
> nothing wrong with that .


FVCK OFF hahah wait i'll post one of the actual pics up


----------



## Leeds89

THIS is what I meant haha, taken from Ewens MA thread :lol:



Just to add, the first pic you put up I agree with you I don't mind that at all


----------



## MRSTRONG

Leeds89 said:


> THIS is what I meant haha, taken from Ewens MA thread :lol:
> 
> View attachment 86434
> 
> 
> Just to add, the first pic you put up I agree with you I don't mind that at all


i dont mind that pic either


----------



## dipdabs

Lmao. I don't think I'd want to be as big as the first one and def not the 2nd! She looks closer to a guy than a woman!







These women are hot lol


----------



## Fat

Kaywoodham said:


> Lmao. I don't think I'd want to be as big as the first one and def not the 2nd! She looks closer to a guy than a woman!
> 
> View attachment 86435
> 
> 
> View attachment 86436
> 
> 
> View attachment 86437
> 
> 
> These women are hot lol


I like this thread


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Lmao. I don't think I'd want to be as big as the first one and def not the 2nd! She looks closer to a guy than a woman!
> 
> View attachment 86435
> 
> 
> View attachment 86436
> 
> 
> View attachment 86437
> 
> 
> These women are hot lol


1 and 3 look great imo , hard work really shows , i think the thing i like most about muscular women is the fact they are determined committed and work hard to achieve these bodies .

kay it would be great to see you turn out as good as one of those .


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> 1 and 3 look great imo , hard work really shows , i think the thing i like most about muscular women is the fact they are determined committed and work hard to achieve these bodies .
> 
> kay it would be great to see you turn out as good as one of those .


Lol maybe one day, I have managed to get a free personal trainer mind which can only be a good thing lol


----------



## dipdabs

I did ollie! Will do a write up in a bit. I was craving a dr pepper still so turned to a can of monster which I'm just thoroughly enjoying whilst watching Jodie marsh. Well not enjoying so much with the smell coming from my dog while she is snoring... Omgggg lol


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Kaywoodham said:


> I did ollie! Will do a write up in a bit. I was craving a dr pepper still so turned to a can of monster which I'm just thoroughly enjoying whilst watching Jodie marsh. Well not enjoying so much with the smell coming from my dog while she is snoring... Omgggg lol


Haha that made me laugh that did no need to blame it on the dog though kay ha , only messing ... and thats fair enough if u cant do early night and lil one is awake early so aslong as u get 6-7 hours thats good enough  ... il have a read when u post later . U should try monster energy mixed with lil bit of ribenna its the tits u should try it  X


----------



## Craigyboy

ewen said:


> cool ill have a look .
> 
> like this ....
> 
> View attachment 86433
> 
> 
> nothing wrong with that .


LIES LIES LIES!

Think incredible hulk but without thw willy (or with in some cases) :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Right so today has been pretty good 

I got up this morning, prepared all my meals and felt pretty chuffed with myself.

Breakfast - porridge with 2 scoops of protein. Which is disgusting! Thanks Leeds for telling me to try it! Stick with the separate protein shake I think lol.

Snack - tin of Tuna mixed with brown rice tomatoes and cucumber.

Lunch - small sandwich seeded bread with a little light Philadelphia. Blueberries. 2 boiled eggs.

Snack - I was meant to have something else but I took my son for an ice cream so instead of joining him I had a big pot of seafood mix. Probably loads of salt but I really enjoyed it!

Dinner - brown rice, chicken breast, peas and carrots.

I had also had 2 protein shakes before and after the gym.

Training today felt so good. My friend came with me and wouldn't stop talking on my third set doing my abs so I finished this set at home.

Done my arms as usual, with my 6kgs which I'm still pleased about ha. Smashed my legs today. I can't remember who without going back pages but someone said they were sure I could push myself to 3 sets on my legs and instead of 8 do 10 or 12. I cared less today about struggling, pulling a stupid face or breathing too heavy. So 70kg 3sets of 10 on the leg press. I stuck to 25kg on leg curl and extension but instead of just doing 2 sets of 8 I managed 3 sets of ten. Struggled a bit on the last set on the leg curl had to stop a few times so next time I might put the weight down for the 3rd set til I find it a little easier.

Whilst I was doing my arms which I did hide to do  but the gym was bloody packed today if I would of stood by the mirrors there would of been no room whatsoever. But anyway while I was doing them I saw the woman who's going to be doing my programme. Turns out she is desperate to train me because she is nearing the end of her course that qualifies her. Her plan is to charge people once qualified and basically wants me to say when I look amazing that she trained me. She wants to be my personal trainer for free because she has seen how dedicated I am. CHUFFED! What a result. Just goes to show how putting hard work in in the first place pays off. She was watching me whilst I was doing my arms and she said I have great form even at the end of the set when my body is hurting. Whilst watching me do some wrist curls she said I was coming along fast. She was impressed with my dieting too! An overall extremely encouraging session!

I went down to the steam room after then for a sunbed. Got to love the steam room after when I have time! And when I put my bikini on I was pretty impressed with the chick in the mirror haha


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

nice one looks like u cracked it and smashed the gym hard today , ur legs acheing after doing the extra setsof 70kg ?? i have never tryed a portein shake mixed in with porridge but il take ur advice n give it a miss ha , i heard mixing oats with it makes it better though but still haven't tryed that yet i just been drinking it straight with either milk (blue top ) or plain water  .. got a question for u what is quark as i seen queenie told u to buy some what is it ?? and glad u had a good work out day even if u did hide when doing ur arms but u still smashed it though well done proud of you kay =] .. and after ur hard wrk out u go in have a sunbed session and steam room trust you x


----------



## AK-26

nice diet you got going Kay, keep up the hard training and you'll hit your targets fast.

i'll be back every now and again to have a read :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

do you mix your porridge with water or milk?

i mix porridge/water/tsp peanut butter/scoop protein powder/blue berries/sultanas and stir a banana in when cold. it isn't too sweet and is quite nice.


----------



## dipdabs

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> nice one looks like u cracked it and smashed the gym hard today , ur legs acheing after doing the extra setsof 70kg ?? i have never tryed a portein shake mixed in with porridge but il take ur advice n give it a miss ha , i heard mixing oats with it makes it better though but still haven't tryed that yet i just been drinking it straight with either milk (blue top ) or plain water  .. got a question for u what is quark as i seen queenie told u to buy some what is it ?? and glad u had a good work out day even if u did hide when doing ur arms but u still smashed it though well done proud of you kay =] .. and after ur hard wrk out u go in have a sunbed session and steam room trust you x


They feel alright actually! I don't get many aches and pains after unless I've done something wrong, must be all the protein working hard! Quark is a soft cheese usually found by the cottage cheese. Queenie eats it with blueberries sometimes for a snack or breakfast, I think I will try it tomorrow !


----------



## dipdabs

AK-26 said:


> nice diet you got going Kay, keep up the hard training and you'll hit your targets fast.
> 
> i'll be back every now and again to have a read :thumb:


Thanks AK


----------



## dipdabs

Rykard said:


> do you mix your porridge with water or milk?
> 
> i mix porridge/water/tsp peanut butter/scoop protein powder/blue berries/sultanas and stir a banana in when cold. it isn't too sweet and is quite nice.


I have it with skimmed milk sometimes with a banana and sometimes sultanas but I'm not a huge fan of the texture when I mix it with stuff I don't know why. I think it's cos my mate always goes on about it making her sick. I have my shake with water though so at least I'm getting a load of water in at the same time as drinking it, the plus side to having it seperate!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Cool im surprised with that but there prob ache in the morning after u have woken up .. but thats a good point though which protein are you using then ? oh im not a fan of cottage cheese but i love Stilton or brie nom nom . but yeah like u said its worth a try if u dont like it u can always throw it away . You planning on hitting the gym again tomorrow then shawt1 x


----------



## dipdabs

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Cool im surprised with that but there prob ache in the morning after u have woken up .. but thats a good point though which protein are you using then ? oh im not a fan of cottage cheese but i love Stilton or brie nom nom . but yeah like u said its worth a try if u dont like it u can always throw it away . You planning on hitting the gym again tomorrow then shawt1 x


Just whey protein off myprotein.com. Umm I think so not sure though yet, not too bothered as I usually go every other day or try to anyway. Just hope when I do go again the few dingbats that were in there today aren't there lol. 2 teenage girls in the women's room didn't do anything but laugh at other people and mess around with the stereo wearing cotton leggings. Then 2 girls came in that were looking to lose weight and ask right in the middle of a set to use the 6kgs. I was like I'm still using them but be finished in a minute you can use the 5's though. They thought they were smart by getting the 7's that they couldn't even lift. 1 girl had googled a load of crap trying to train the other who had never lifted a weight in her life so shouldn't of even been starting with 7's, I started with 2kg! Everytime I stopped for a break between sets 'you finished yet you finished yet' then when I had they couldn't do the 6's either so then asked to use the 5's that were originally offered. Lollllaaaaage. I didn't know anything when I stepped in the gym but I don't understand why people don't do the sensible thing and just get a bloody programme! Injury alert!


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> Right so today has been pretty good
> 
> I got up this morning, prepared all my meals and felt pretty chuffed with myself.
> 
> Breakfast - *porridge with 2 scoops of protein*. Which is disgusting! Thanks Leeds for telling me to try it! Stick with the separate protein shake I think lol.
> 
> Snack - tin of Tuna mixed with brown rice tomatoes and cucumber.
> 
> Lunch - small sandwich seeded bread with a little light Philadelphia. Blueberries. 2 boiled eggs.
> 
> Snack - I was meant to have something else but I took my son for an ice cream so instead of joining him I had a big pot of seafood mix. Probably loads of salt but I really enjoyed it!
> 
> Dinner - brown rice, chicken breast, peas and carrots.
> 
> I had also had 2 protein shakes before and after the gym.
> 
> Training today felt so good. My friend came with me and wouldn't stop talking on my third set doing my abs so I finished this set at home.
> 
> Done my arms as usual, with my 6kgs which I'm still pleased about ha. Smashed my legs today. I can't remember who without going back pages but someone said they were sure I could push myself to 3 sets on my legs and instead of 8 do 10 or 12. I cared less today about struggling, pulling a stupid face or breathing too heavy. So 70kg 3sets of 10 on the leg press. I stuck to 25kg on leg curl and extension but instead of just doing 2 sets of 8 I managed 3 sets of ten. Struggled a bit on the last set on the leg curl had to stop a few times so next time I might put the weight down for the 3rd set til I find it a little easier.
> 
> Whilst I was doing my arms which I did hide to do  but the gym was bloody packed today if I would of stood by the mirrors there would of been no room whatsoever. But anyway while I was doing them I saw the woman who's going to be doing my programme. Turns out she is desperate to train me because she is nearing the end of her course that qualifies her. Her plan is to charge people once qualified and basically wants me to say when I look amazing that she trained me. She wants to be my personal trainer for free because she has seen how dedicated I am. CHUFFED! What a result. Just goes to show how putting hard work in in the first place pays off. She was watching me whilst I was doing my arms and she said I have great form even at the end of the set when my body is hurting. Whilst watching me do some wrist curls she said I was coming along fast. She was impressed with my dieting too! An overall extremely encouraging session!
> 
> I went down to the steam room after then for a sunbed. Got to love the steam room after when I have time! And when I put my bikini on I was pretty impressed with the chick in the mirror haha


Ahhh mate you didn't put it in your porridge, like in a bowl did you! I stick is all together in a blender and drink it in a shaker. Tastes VILE but it's a great way to get it all in without bloating too much.

Good luck with your personal trainer, keep dedicated you can have as much aesthetics as you want :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

Leeds89 said:


> Ahhh mate you didn't put it in your porridge, like in a bowl did you! I stick is all together in a blender and drink it in a shaker. Tastes VILE but it's a great way to get it all in without bloating too much.
> 
> Good luck with your personal trainer, keep dedicated you can have as much aesthetics as you want :thumbup1:


Well I'm sure you didn't tell me the blender bit lol I still managed 3/4s just very slowly lol


----------



## antbig1234

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 86144
> View attachment 86145
> 
> 
> View attachment 86146
> 
> 
> View attachment 86147
> View attachment 86148
> View attachment 86149


what gives you the idea your 16% bf ,,???? look about 13 to me ???


----------



## dipdabs

antbig1234 said:


> what gives you the idea your 16% bf ,,???? look about 13 to me ???


That's what the scales say anyway! That would also mean though I've only lost 1% - 2% or so since starting training. I myself am not too sure... Same with water according to my scales I never lose any really!


----------



## antbig1234

Kaywoodham said:


> That's what the scales say anyway! That would also mean though I've only lost 1% - 2% or so since starting training. I myself am not too sure... Same with water according to my scales I never lose any really!


have you got the scales from argos with electronic pulse plates on them by any chance ,lol,,,if so i have and they chat poo poo ,your not 16% trust me


----------



## dipdabs

antbig1234 said:


> have you got the scales from argos with electronic pulse plates on them by any chance ,lol,,,if so i have and they chat poo poo ,your not 16% trust me


I did buy them from Argos yes weigh****chers ones lol I don't know if they are pulse plates all I know is I stand on the metal bits lol


----------



## antbig1234

Kaywoodham said:


> I did buy them from Argos yes weigh****chers ones lol I don't know if they are pulse plates all I know is I stand on the metal bits lol


yeye thats the ones ,the ""metal bits "".lol..send electronic pulses through the body and some how calculate the bodys fat content ,and not very well might i add lol xx


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> I did buy them from Argos yes weigh****chers ones lol I don't know if they are pulse plates all I know is I stand on the metal bits lol


Never use scales for BF - they will ALWAYS be wrong lol


----------



## antbig1234

Leeds89 said:


> Never use scales for BF - they will ALWAYS be wrong lol


as leeds89 said ,,,just go doctors or your gym ,,and they will work it out using calipers


----------



## dipdabs

Ahhhh what that's the only reason I bought them aswell lol


----------



## onthebuild

i have whey in my porridge, just make the porridge a bit more runny than normal and then mix the whey in once its warm. Sorted.


----------



## dipdabs

onthebuild said:
 

> i have whey in my porridge, just make the porridge a bit more runny than normal and then mix the whey in once its warm. Sorted.


That's what I did, I thought the taste would be nice vanilla but I can say this you're braver than me lol


----------



## Fatstuff

I don't mean to be funny lads but what makes u think she's not 16%

U can't gauge her on male figures, women generally have higher body fat levels, they can be stage ready on 10% pretty much


----------



## Fatstuff

That is no offence to u btw Kay whatsoever 16 is low for a woman and u look great, just being realistic


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> That is no offence to u btw Kay whatsoever 16 is low for a woman and u look great, just being realistic


Lol I know no offence taken


----------



## dipdabs

Having a real bad day today feel like filling up on a big mac and drinking a good 10 bottles of vodka!!!! Fgkfafjjhjkkfdacgjkiyfbhfsafgn


----------



## onthebuild

yeah agree with you fatstuff, saw this picture quite some time ago, and if its accurate its pretty shocking! I wish i looked like that at 18%, just shows how women hold more fat in areas we dont, such as breasts and ass, so can have quite a high fat percentage and still be very toned.



I'd tend to agree with the machine kay, as you do look somewhere between picture 2 and 3?


----------



## dipdabs

onthebuild said:


> yeah agree with you fatstuff, saw this picture quite some time ago, and if its accurate its pretty shocking! I wish i looked like that at 18%, just shows how women hold more fat in areas we dont, such as breasts and ass, so can have quite a high fat percentage and still be very toned.
> 
> View attachment 86510
> 
> 
> I'd tend to agree with the machine kay, as you do look somewhere between picture 2 and 3?


Yeah I agree with you aswell looking at that!


----------



## onthebuild

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah I agree with you aswell looking at that!


what are you aiming for, as low as 10/11%? or somewhere in between?

i have the worst memory ever, was it you who said you like the fitness model type look?


----------



## dipdabs

onthebuild said:


> what are you aiming for, as low as 10/11%? or somewhere in between?
> 
> i have the worst memory ever, was it you who said you like the fitness model type look?


Somewhere inbetween for now, when I get there though I expect I will be saying I want it lower lol. Yeah like the fitness model look but also maybe one day it has considered my mind to compete


----------



## onthebuild

Kaywoodham said:


> Somewhere inbetween for now, when I get there though I expect I will be saying I want it lower lol. Yeah like the fitness model look but also maybe one day it has considered my mind to compete


yeah thats the nature of this game, said it myself to someone earlier in my journal who said they would be happy with my starting pictures. Once you get to your goal, you just want more, self improvement is the only addiction anyone should consider!

Good luck with your goals though, you look like your way!


----------



## Fatstuff

if u need any help or info, ruta (she has journal on here) is very clued up, also very determined. She competes, its always worth picking someone like her brains tbh - there is a few on here who are very clued up women as well, but i think ruta may be on here more than some of the others so possibly more available.


----------



## Leeds89

onthebuild said:


> yeah agree with you fatstuff, saw this picture quite some time ago, and if its accurate its pretty shocking! I wish i looked like that at 18%, just shows how women hold more fat in areas we dont, such as breasts and ass, so can have quite a high fat percentage and still be very toned.
> 
> View attachment 86510
> 
> 
> I'd tend to agree with the machine kay, as you do look somewhere between picture 2 and 3?


Sh1t!!! That's taken me by surprise, I actually think the 18% one looks best but each to their own. Wow!


----------



## onthebuild

Leeds89 said:


> Sh1t!!! That's taken me by surprise, I actually think the 18% one looks best but each to their own. Wow!


i reckon 15% but not with that face haha!


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Leeds89 said:


> Sh1t!!! That's taken me by surprise, I actually think the 18% one looks best but each to their own. Wow!


thats what i was thinking lol


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> if u need any help or info, ruta (she has journal on here) is very clued up, also very determined. She competes, its always worth picking someone like her brains tbh - there is a few on here who are very clued up women as well, but i think ruta may be on here more than some of the others so possibly more available.


Yeah I'm sure I've spoken to Ruta before and I'm subscribed to her journal.


----------



## dipdabs

Guys youre not meant to say 18% is best on someones journal that has lower than that haha.

Mmmmm dinnneeeerrrrr


----------



## AK-26

Kaywoodham said:


> Guys youre not meant to say 18% is best on someones journal that has lower than that haha.
> 
> Mmmmm dinnneeeerrrrr
> 
> View attachment 86544


that looks well nice, you shouldnt have an issue with healthy eating if you keep meals interesting


----------



## dipdabs

AK-26 said:


> that looks well nice, you shouldnt have an issue with healthy eating if you keep meals interesting


It was amazing, I can't move now lol. I don't mind eating healthy I've always eaten pretty healthy anyway plus I've never been one for snacking, if I'm going to eat I will always have a meal so this diet is great for me lol. I am going to go to McDonald's tomorrow though and have a bit of a cheat day, make myself feel ill and realise why I don't eat it again lol


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Thats made about what u said abou when u was in the gym about the girls that was asking to use the 6's but then couldn't even lift them.. did u laugh at them n say can i have them back so u can finish your workout ??

Your not the only one that had a bad day i have aswell , need a beer but not gonna have any just going to try to have a early night . Tell you what you do make some nice looking meals maybe one day your have to cook me some  X


----------



## MRSTRONG

looking good in here kay , i see the guys are keeping you company 

i would say around 15-17% bf btw .


----------



## dipdabs

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Thats made about what u said abou when u was in the gym about the girls that was asking to use the 6's but then couldn't even lift them.. did u laugh at them n say can i have them back so u can finish your workout ??
> 
> Your not the only one that had a bad day i have aswell , need a beer but not gonna have any just going to try to have a early night . Tell you what you do make some nice looking meals maybe one day your have to cook me some  X


Nice try scooby but not happening, I'm not sharing my valuable protein and vitamins lol


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> looking good in here kay , i see the guys are keeping you company
> 
> i would say around 15-17% bf btw .


Maybe my scales are right lol. Il ask the woman at the gym about the calipers on Monday to put everyone's mind at rest lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Maybe my scales are right lol. Il ask the woman at the gym about the calipers on Monday to put everyone's mind at rest lol.


pop round ill use my calipers :whistling:

have a look on ebay they pretty cheap .


----------



## dipdabs

I'l check them out!


----------



## Fatstuff

Since when do strongmen need calipers??? Haha I swear u will be greased up and in a thong before the end of the year!!!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Kaywoodham said:


> Nice try scooby but not happening, I'm not sharing my valuable protein and vitamins lol


i would pay for the ingredients and you cook it all job done , and a candle lit dinner for both of us haha ...was deffo worth a try though even if i did fail  lol you hitting the gym 2mo or having day of to relax and do ur davina dvd ??


----------



## Phenix

Kaywoodham said:


> I'l check them out!


You look very young in your av Is it a old pic lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Don't u think she has a welcoming smile  lol


----------



## Fat

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> i would pay for the ingredients and you cook it all job done , and a candle lit dinner for both of us haha ...was deffo worth a try though even if i did fail  lol you hitting the gym 2mo or having day of to relax and do ur davina dvd ??


Gymgym is that you?? :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Fat said:


> Gymgym is that you?? :lol:


That's scooby - he's like gymgym but less lethal!


----------



## Phenix

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> i would pay for the ingredients and you cook it all job done , and a candle lit dinner for both of us haha ...was deffo worth a try though even if i did fail  lol you hitting the gym 2mo or having day of to relax and do ur davina dvd ??


you could all way help her with her home work lol


----------



## dipdabs

Phenix said:


> you could all way help her with her home work lol


Phenix I'm 22 not 15 lol


----------



## dipdabs

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> i would pay for the ingredients and you cook it all job done , and a candle lit dinner for both of us haha ...was deffo worth a try though even if i did fail  lol you hitting the gym 2mo or having day of to relax and do ur davina dvd ??


Still not happening scooby lol. Tomorrow think il just do my abs at home and go for a sauna.


----------



## Phenix

Kaywoodham said:


> Phenix I'm 22 not 15 lol


I got milk older then that in my fridge pmsl


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> Don't u think she has a welcoming smile  lol


Who's she the cats mother lolll


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol I do apologise Kay bird!!


----------



## Kimball

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> i would pay for the ingredients and you cook it all job done , and a candle lit dinner for both of us haha ...was deffo worth a try though even if i did fail  lol you hitting the gym 2mo or having day of to relax and do ur davina dvd ??


Well the forum creep is back, built up to it but to anyone over 15 it's been coming, but then you are only 11 aren't you scoobs

#noscooby


----------



## Leeds89

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> What u on about i haven't even flirted with Kay so shhh you lol , anyway doubt she would go for me anyway shes tooo beautiful , and queenie is my number one


He's baaaaaaaaaaack :bounce:


----------



## dipdabs

So today diet wise still been good.

Breakfast - porridge and a shake

Snack - brown rice mixed with mackerel cherry tomatoes and a boiled egg.

Lunch - sandwich with seeded bread 2 boiled eggs and a little salad cream. Blueberries.

Snack - chicken breast mixed with brown rice, peas and carrots.

Dinner - turkey steak, steak, a jacket potato with a little olive oil based butter, grilled peppers and tomatoes.

2 protein shakes and a shed load of water again.

I can't wait for my cheat day tomorrow! McDonald's here I come!

I did go to the gym but I've had such a **** day my head just wasn't in it at all. (found out a week too late I am no longer to receive child maintence which has really ****ed everything up) but anyway seeing as I went yesterday I wasn't too bothered. Specially as when I started doing stuff I could feel I wasn't healed from yesterday's session so it wasn't going well anyway. So I done my legs, one set of each exercise on my arms and I came home. Probably best as it did feel like I would probably cause myself an injury.

Going to have a day off tomorrow apart from doing my abs, eat my chocolate and chill 

I was tieing my hair up this morning and my mate said 'woah look at your arms' I could of cried with happiness lol.


----------



## Kimball

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> What u on about i haven't even flirted with Kay so shhh you lol , anyway doubt she would go for me anyway shes tooo beautiful , and queenie is my number one


I wish this wasn't Kay's journal, but it is, and a damn good one.

Please don't ruin it with your teenage flirting, it's embarrassing to say the least.


----------



## Leeds89

Kimball said:


> I wish this wasn't Kay's journal, but it is, and a damn good one.
> 
> Please don't ruin it with your teenage flirting, it's *cringe-worthy* to say the least.


Fixed


----------



## dipdabs

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> What u on about i haven't even flirted with Kay so shhh you lol , anyway doubt she would go for me anyway shes tooo beautiful , and queenie is my number one


C'mon scooby not the place haven't you learnt anything! Lol


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> C'mon scooby not the place haven't you learnt anything! Lol





LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> ha u make me laugh you do kay , yeah i have learnt that why im changing the subject , got much planned for the weekend then ? and surely u can get some help towards helping pay for lil one cors ur a single mum after all ??


----------



## Natty.Solider

Scooby your such a creep. Candle lit dinners... what the fk are you talking about. This is a gym journal to discuss training, diet etc... Id have quite liked to follow this journal as she seems like shes getting somewhere, but instead ive got your bollocks written all over my screen #noscooby


----------



## Kimball

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> ha u make me laugh you do kay , yeah i have learnt that why im changing the subject , got much planned for the weekend then ? and surely u can get some help towards helping pay for lil one cors ur a single mum after all ??


An advert for self moderation if ever I saw one

You are without a doubt the creepiest person I've ever seen on a forum. Which jap car forum did you get kicked out of for creeping?

Kay, do you get much stick from your friends for actually training rather than 'toning'? Trying to persuade my friend and my daughter it's not all about the cardio


----------



## OrganicSteel




----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Im only a member of one jap forum and ur answer to that kim is no i haven't been banned , stop writing aload of crap on kay's journal !


----------



## Leeds89

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Im only a member of one jap forum and ur answer to that kim is no i haven't been banned , stop writing aload of crap on kay's journal !


----------



## Breda

Scooby up to his old tricks again I see

Don't be alarmed Kay this is "normal" behavior for young Scooby... He doesn't get laid you see and that manifests itself into his writings

Might I just add as this is my 1st post in your journal... Good luck with your goals and have an almighty rep for your troubles


----------



## dipdabs

Right let's leave this scooby stuff now I'm sure it was a little hiccup and he WILL NOT try asking me out again, please lol.

And scooby being a single mum who actually works clicking your fingers and money dropping on your lap doesn't actually happen unless you don't work, have ten kids and sell drugs to make money.

But anyway back to the normal stuff please now


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> Right let's leave this scooby stuff now I'm sure it was a little hiccup and he WILL NOT try asking me out again, please lol.
> 
> And scooby being a single mum who actually works clicking your fingers and money dropping on your lap doesn't actually happen unless you don't work, have ten kids and sell drugs to make money.
> 
> But anyway back to the normal stuff please now


Pop into his general chat thread for a laugh 

He'll be gone soon enough


----------



## dipdabs

Breda said:


> Scooby up to his old tricks again I see
> 
> Don't be alarmed Kay this is "normal" behavior for young Scooby... He doesn't get laid you see and that manifests itself into his writings
> 
> Might I just add as this is my 1st post in your journal... Good luck with your goals and have an almighty rep for your troubles


It don't bother me, he doesn't have my address lol.

Thanks for the support breda


----------



## dipdabs

Kimball said:


> An advert for self moderation if ever I saw one
> 
> You are without a doubt the creepiest person I've ever seen on a forum. Which jap car forum did you get kicked out of for creeping?
> 
> Kay, do you get much stick from your friends for actually training rather than 'toning'? Trying to persuade my friend and my daughter it's not all about the cardio


Hey Kim ummm I do a bit generally because people don't take me seriously. Ontop of that it's because I'm so little people find it laughable. BUT my family I don't really bother sharing much info and I don't have many mates to worry about as I don't really know many where I live. I have one friend I joined the gym with that properly knows so it doesn't bother her. The others see the odd pic I might chuck on Facebook and generally people are like wow how do you get like that, what programme do you follow, what celebs diet do you follow. Then I get the odd comment 'it's good you do it for yourself but I wouldn't want to look like that it's kinda alien'. Although good out weighs the bad definately. Especially because you feel so much better in yourself, know how hard you've worked and nobody can take that away!


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> Hey Kim ummm I do a bit generally because people don't take me seriously. Ontop of that it's because I'm so little people find it laughable. BUT my family I don't really bother sharing much info and I don't have many mates to worry about as I don't really know many where I live. I have one friend I joined the gym with that properly knows so it doesn't bother her. The others see the odd pic I might chuck on Facebook and generally people are like wow how do you get like that, what programme do you follow, what celebs diet do you follow. Then I get the odd comment 'it's good you do it for yourself but I wouldn't want to look like that it's kinda alien'. Although good out weighs the bad definately. Especially because you feel so much better in yourself, know how hard you've worked and nobody can take that away!


Great attitude and really good luck. I'll keep reading and pop back in if I can add anything useful. You seem to know where you're going


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> Hey Kim ummm I do a bit generally because people don't take me seriously. Ontop of that it's because I'm so little people find it laughable. BUT my family I don't really bother sharing much info and I don't have many mates to worry about as I don't really know many where I live. I have one friend I joined the gym with that properly knows so it doesn't bother her. The others see the odd pic I might chuck on Facebook and generally people are like wow how do you get like that, what programme do you follow, what celebs diet do you follow. Then I get the odd comment 'it's good you do it for yourself but I *wouldn't want to look like that it's kinda alien*'. Although good out weighs the bad definately. Especially because you feel so much better in yourself, know how hard you've worked and nobody can take that away!


100% guarantee these people are jealous. I get it sometimes, always from the completely mis-shapen, fat, lazy, idol idiots who's idea of a workout is lifting a pint to their mouths. Take in the good, zone out the bad mate, you're doing it for you, not their unworthy approval.


----------



## Breda

Kaywoodham:3224285 said:


> It don't bother me, he doesn't have my address lol.
> 
> Thanks for the support breda


Typical stalk victim mistake... If you've voted he will find it and be outside you house with a banjo and harmonica singin love songs by sun up with a pocket full of loose change for ingredients and a little something for lil man cos he knows that's how to get u... Being a single mother n all

I looked back a few pages and noticed your pics... Now I don't have a clue what your bf will be but its quite low... You look lean but don't get too caught up in the numbers keep your eye on the mirror... You look good!

With that bein said if you ever need anything... And I mean anything... You got my pof


----------



## Kimball

Breda said:


> Typical stalk victim mistake... If you've voted he will find it and be outside you house with a banjo and harmonica singin love songs by sun up with a pocket full of loose change for ingredients and a little something for lil man cos he knows that's how to get u... Being a single mother n all
> 
> I looked back a few pages and noticed your pics... Now I don't have a clue what your bf will be but its quite low... You look lean but don't get too caught up in the numbers keep your eye on the mirror... You look good!
> 
> With that bein said if you ever need anything... And I mean anything... You got my pof


That's game


----------



## dipdabs

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Well said they always try and make me rage ! but it takes alot to winde me up but not gonna tell them how to make me annoyed ha!
> 
> yeah thats true that i have always had a job so i dont have to worry about the money situation  ... anyway have a good ab workout and sauna day tomorrow


 I have always worked too and I'm on a good wage... Wait til you have kids and are paying a **** load of bills then you will understand. Especially if you're paying for the kid on your own. Lol.


----------



## dipdabs

Leeds89 said:


> 100% guarantee these people are jealous. I get it sometimes, always from the completely mis-shapen, fat, lazy, idol idiots who's idea of a workout is lifting a pint to their mouths. Take in the good, zone out the bad mate, you're doing it for you, not their unworthy approval.


Completely agree with you. If you asked them 'would you like to be slim and toned' what would the answer be! And if they got that far guaranteed they would want to build on it!


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> I have always worked too and I'm on a good wage... Wait til you have kids and are paying a **** load of bills then you will understand. Especially if you're paying for the kid on your own. Lol.


How old is your kid? Must be tough, seen lots of friends on their own and always a struggle, I did it with 2 incomes and it wasn't easy. Until you've got your own children it is impossible to explain to people, and I'm starting again soon!


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> Completely agree with you. If you asked them 'would you like to be slim and toned' what would the answer be! And if they got that far guaranteed they would want to build on it!


This is the one that gets me.

Wish I could lose weight and get fit as easily as you have.

Why aren't you having chips?


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> Completely agree with you. If you asked them 'would you like to be slim and toned' what would the answer be! And if they got that far guaranteed they would want to build on it!


It's the simple thought of hard work that puts them off. Fvck them



Kimball said:


> How old is your kid? Must be tough, seen lots of friends on their own and always a struggle, I did it with 2 incomes and it wasn't easy. Until you've got your own children it is impossible to explain to people, and I'm starting again soon!


Trying for another kid mate? Good luck and an early congratulations :thumb:


----------



## Breda

Kimball:3224313 said:


> That's game


Just trying to show the grasshopper how to get it done in a non creepy/stalker like manner


----------



## Breda

I must say Kay you have the right attitude and I can see you far surpassing what you want to achieve


----------



## dipdabs

Breda said:


> Typical stalk victim mistake... If you've voted he will find it and be outside you house with a banjo and harmonica singin love songs by sun up with a pocket full of loose change for ingredients and a little something for lil man cos he knows that's how to get u... Being a single mother n all
> 
> I looked back a few pages and noticed your pics... Now I don't have a clue what your bf will be but its quite low... You look lean but don't get too caught up in the numbers keep your eye on the mirror... You look good!
> 
> With that bein said if you ever need anything... And I mean anything... You got my pof


Lol that's nothing compared to some of the freaks that sit on my wall!

Ah trying not to think about the body fat. Different views have flown all over the place about it. My scales say 16%ish and when I first started I was 17%ish. The rest my weight etc is the same. Ontop of that tonight my mate was messing around with them and tried them on the laminate floor then took another reading when scales were on carpet. On carpet I weighed 8lb less was 12.7% bf and put on 7% water. I know it's low so I'm not too worried as I don't think it will harm training.


----------



## Kimball

Leeds89 said:


> It's the simple thought of hard work that puts them off. Fvck them
> 
> Trying for another kid mate? Good luck and an early congratulations :thumb:


2 & 1/2 years time. Not that it's planned or anything but thanks. More nervous this time than first time.


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> Lol that's nothing compared to some of the freaks that sit on my wall!
> 
> Ah trying not to think about the body fat. Different views have flown all over the place about it. My scales say 16%ish and when I first started I was 17%ish. The rest my weight etc is the same. Ontop of that tonight my mate was messing around with them and tried them on the laminate floor then took another reading when scales were on carpet. On carpet I weighed 8lb less was 12.7% bf and put on 7% water. I know it's low so I'm not too worried as I don't think it will harm training.


I made the same mistake. Please ignore your scales body fat reading it's nonsense. All it does is measure resistance in your legs. Mine cost loads and are just as rubbish. Also always weigh on a hard surface in the same position and time of day.

But actually just don't worry about it, you can see in the mirror what you like and what you don't. Go from that.


----------



## Breda

Kaywoodham:3224329 said:


> Lol that's nothing compared to some of the freaks that sit on my wall!
> 
> Ah trying not to think about the body fat. Different views have flown all over the place about it. My scales say 16%ish and when I first started I was 17%ish. The rest my weight etc is the same. Ontop of that tonight my mate was messing around with them and tried them on the laminate floor then took another reading when scales were on carpet. On carpet I weighed 8lb less was 12.7% bf and put on 7% water. I know it's low so I'm not too worried as I don't think it will harm training.


Double check those freaks before you go sleep... Make sure there's no camera hidden in and amongst them with a live feed to Scoobys tv lol

I personally wouldnt worry about all those % its more of a head fcuk than is needed... I'd get the dashed in the bin but that's me... The mirror and camera are your best friend but no I can't see it harmin your training so long as you stay healthy


----------



## Gorgeous_George

whats been going on in this thread since i left then........gud lawd!

ps, Kay ur one cheeky khunt u no that, uv been here not 2 minutes and uv had a candle light dinner offer already, iv been here for way longer and have had no such offer, yet you have the audacity to turn that offer down?!


----------



## Uriel

ah - just looking in for a catch up on the program.....its all gone a bit predictable lol...best of luck with the training

jeezus - i've see you are 22....i'd give a bollock to be that age again..

I have a son att 22, 6 foot 2 and covered in tatts - if i could get him into training he'd be a fuking goliath


----------



## Rykard

Hey

great attitude - do it for yourself and you little one. Don't worry what others thinks. Most on here are supportive and give great advice. I would say 99% of 'normal' people are too lazy to do anything about their health - you're in that 1% . keep up the good work.

Rich


----------



## eezy1

its you again! goodluck


----------



## dipdabs

Gorgeous_George said:


> whats been going on in this thread since i left then........gud lawd!
> 
> ps, Kay ur one cheeky khunt u no that, uv been here not 2 minutes and uv had a candle light dinner offer already, iv been here for way longer and have had no such offer, yet you have the audacity to turn that offer down?!


It was off scooby though c'mon be fair George and he wasn't offering me dinner he was telling me to cook it. Is someone jelous? Awww George candlelit dinner with me? Hahaha there you go feel better? Lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> It was off scooby though c'mon be fair George and he wasn't offering me dinner he was telling me to cook it. Is someone jelous? Awww George candlelit dinner with me? Hahaha there you go feel better? Lol


Im jealous now!!

I want a candlelit dinner with George


----------



## dipdabs

Breda said:


> Just trying to show the grasshopper how to get it done in a non creepy/stalker like manner


I will bare the offer in mind lol


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> ah - just looking in for a catch up on the program.....its all gone a bit predictable lol...best of luck with the training
> 
> jeezus - i've see you are 22....i'd give a bollock to be that age again..
> 
> I have a son att 22, 6 foot 2 and covered in tatts - if i could get him into training he'd be a fuking goliath


Get him bulked up and in the gym send him my way hahaha

Think I will ditch the scales for now, see what they say in a month and if there is no change again they're going in the bin!


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> Im jealous now!!
> 
> U want a candlelit dinner with George


Fvck it why don't you all come for a candlelit dinner! We could really push the boat out and order everything off the dominoes menu, really spoil ourselves!


----------



## Fatstuff

Make it kfc and u got urself a deal lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Morning Kay .

Had to POP on here just to see what the skinny bodybuilders are upto :lol:

Seems this thread is the most viewed I really can't understand why  

So you've had two dinner invites have you had any via pm (other than mine) :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> Make it kfc and u got urself a deal lol


Aslong as its a bucket, you're paying and I get all the drumsticks lol


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> Morning Kay .
> 
> Had to POP on here just to see what the skinny bodybuilders are upto :lol:
> 
> Seems this thread is the most viewed I really can't understand why
> 
> So you've had two dinner invites have you had any via pm (other than mine) :lol:


Haha ewen I haven't even checked my pm's lol


----------



## Uriel

ewen said:


> So you've had two dinner invites have you had any via pm (other than mine) :lol:


the P in pm - means PRIVATE lol....

signed -a skinny bodybuilder.....

so this dominos fest - there any decent beer?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Haha ewen I haven't even checked my pm's lol


Hope your not easily shocked


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> Aslong as its a bucket, you're paying and I get all the drumsticks lol


Perfect I get thighs and breasts - u can have the drumstick :rolleye:


----------



## Kimball

You can say that again


----------



## Uriel

ewen said:


> Hope your not easily shocked


so getting back to training..........

you know - training, what you guys tell me you do when not being sex pests?


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> the P in pm - means PRIVATE lol....
> 
> signed -a skinny bodybuilder.....
> 
> so this dominos fest - there any decent beer?


If you're bringing it why not lol


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> Hope your not easily shocked


Ewen I haven't got any messages lol


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> so getting back to training..........
> 
> you know - training, what you guys tell me you do when not being sex pests?


Yeah actually let's stop with all the **** now, including me! I can't keep up lol


----------



## Uriel

there was a recent mod post on banter in jounals (especially female ones) spoling them kay - if it gets annoying pm milky with your issues..

your journal is yours - we have general chat for banter - guys - cool it


----------



## Fatstuff

Deleted


----------



## Fatstuff

Anyway lol - training today Kay ?


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> Lol we know your game uri - slag the lads off and call them sex pests then tune in by pm till u eventually scare them off the forum! I got your number old man  u got form


mate drop it


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> mate drop it


Fair do's just playin!


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> Fair do's just playin!


thank u - i like your banter but we are in someones journal - i'm sure kay enjoys banter too but it gets out of hand....and for the record - i'm 23 years older than kay - what?? do you thinks she want to pop round and share my wherthers originals?? lol ok - training then....


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> Anyway lol - training today Kay ?


Nope no training today going to eat what I want when I want! Go and sit in the sauna maybe this afternoon and do my abs but that's it! I went yesterday and because I trained the day before I could really feel my body wasn't ready, I've realised how important that rest day must be to me between every session. I don't really ever ache after a session or the day after so sometimes I feel like maybe I should be doing more. But again trying yesterday has made me realise I'm doing fine


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> thank u - i like your banter but we are in someones journal - i'm sure kay enjoys banter too but it gets out of hand....and for the record - i'm 23 years older than kay - what?? do you thinks she want to pop round and share my wherthers originals?? lol ok - training then....


No but I'll take u up on that offer if it stands

Kay - your journals all yours again... (every journal ends up like this from time to time, I just get abused in mine)


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:
 

> Nope no training today going to eat what I want when I want! Go and sit in the sauna maybe this afternoon and do my abs but that's it! I went yesterday and because I trained the day before I could really feel my body wasn't ready, I've realised how important that rest day must be to me between every session. I don't really ever ache after a session or the day after so sometimes I feel like maybe I should be doing more. But again trying yesterday has made me realise I'm doing fine


Tbf, if u are doing the same movements consistently and you are getting decent nutrition, u don't ache. It's not a bad thing as long as u r progressing. I am aching loads at the minute because I'm dieting quite fiercely lol


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> Tbf, if u are doing the same movements consistently and you are getting decent nutrition, u don't ache. It's not a bad thing as long as u r progressing. I am aching loads at the minute because I'm dieting quite fiercely lol


I think it goes to show all the protein in my diet must be helping too, I was definately aching more before all the protein. Are you bulking or losing? If you're losing il think of you when I'm tucking into a big mac


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> I think it goes to show all the protein in my diet must be helping too, I was definately aching more before all the protein. Are you bulking or losing? If you're losing il think of you when I'm tucking into a big mac


Lost 16lbs in 4 weeks and still eating junk most days, I aim for around 2200 - 2300 cals a day, if some fried chicken takes up half of that then so be it, I have to be careful with my other meals lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

another female journal, another string of guys with their tongues out lol...

wading through the letches and stuff, how's it all going Kay?

I havent come across you before and saw your post in my journo so thought i'd reciprocate.


----------



## dipdabs

Incredible Bulk said:


> another female journal, another string of guys with their tongues out lol...
> 
> wading through the letches and stuff, how's it all going Kay?
> 
> I havent come across you before and saw your post in my journo so thought i'd reciprocate.


Lol.

Going really well thanks. Had a week of 5 meals a day and looking forward to cheat day today, saying that I'm thinking about what to eat and I'm actually finding it difficult to bring myself to eat any rubbish as much as I want it.

It's all pretty new to me so I haven't been able to explain my programme properly without knowing the names of stuff etc but I get a new programme Monday from a woman who has offered to be my trainer for free so I will post that up. Really want the confidence to be able to do squats and dead lifts.

It's difficult for me to comment much on anyones journal that's been doing this years as obviously they're the ones advising me! But love seeing the hard work and knowledge, very motivating!


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> Lost 16lbs in 4 weeks and still eating junk most days, I aim for around 2200 - 2300 cals a day, if some fried chicken takes up half of that then so be it, I have to be careful with my other meals lol


Lol that's good still. I really should sort out my calories I don't have a clue how much I eat everyday but I want to up what I'm eating tomorrow and do it from there now I know I can handle the constant eating lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Incredible Bulk said:


> another female journal, another string of guys with their tongues out lol...
> 
> wading through the letches and stuff, how's it all going Kay?
> 
> I havent come across you before and saw your post in my journo so thought i'd reciprocate.


I've posted in ur journal

:rolleye:

Just saying

Letch


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Kaywoodham said:


> Lol.
> 
> Going really well thanks. Had a week of 5 meals a day and looking forward to cheat day today, saying that I'm thinking about what to eat and I'm actually finding it difficult to bring myself to eat any rubbish as much as I want it.
> 
> It's all pretty new to me so I haven't been able to explain my programme properly without knowing the names of stuff etc but I get a new programme Monday from a woman who has offered to be my trainer for free so I will post that up. Really want the confidence to be able to do squats and dead lifts.
> 
> It's difficult for me to comment much on anyones journal that's been doing this years as obviously they're the ones advising me! But love seeing the hard work and knowledge, very motivating!


If i have been dieting for a long while i can find shopping for a cheat meal being like a kid in a sweet factory or the worst thing ever...

it all depends on your thought process on food? When i stayed with Paul George for a weekend i was talking about eating sh1t on a refeed meal and he said straight away, its not junk or sh1t...its what your body needs.

Negative connotations regarding to how you associate food and its 'label' shows how you head is at during a diet...make sense?

Guilt is something i struggle with...eating it is ok but dealing with the guilt after!!!

well done on getting help with the diet and training, this will help to no end.

hopefully you will work well together as i find the relationship has to work if the advice is to be used

no worries about comments in the journo, there is no exam to see if you are paying attention lol...just hope you enjoy the show!


----------



## Greenspin

Kaywoodham said:


> Lol.
> 
> It's all pretty new to me so I haven't been able to explain my programme properly without knowing the names of stuff etc but I get a new programme Monday from a woman who has offered to be my trainer for free so I will post that up. *Really want the confidence to be able to do squats* and dead lifts.


You thought about just grabbing a kettle bell and squating whilst holding it with both hands between your legs? That way you won't draw to much attention to yourself like if you have a 7 foot barbell on your back and you get to build up some confidence/strength in the movement before moving onto doing them with the bar.


----------



## dipdabs

Incredible Bulk said:


> If i have been dieting for a long while i can find shopping for a cheat meal being like a kid in a sweet factory or the worst thing ever...
> 
> it all depends on your thought process on food? When i stayed with Paul George for a weekend i was talking about eating sh1t on a refeed meal and he said straight away, its not junk or sh1t...its what your body needs.
> 
> Negative connotations regarding to how you associate food and its 'label' shows how you head is at during a diet...make sense?
> 
> Guilt is something i struggle with...eating it is ok but dealing with the guilt after!!!
> 
> well done on getting help with the diet and training, this will help to no end.
> 
> hopefully you will work well together as i find the relationship has to work if the advice is to be used
> 
> no worries about comments in the journo, there is no exam to see if you are paying attention lol...just hope you enjoy the show!


I'm one of them people that has always bought everything low fat anyway and have felt terrible having 2 takeaways in one week before. I haven't eaten anything yet because I just feel like I don't know where to start lol. I might just have my porridge and see how I feel. But that's a great tip - its not **** it's what your body needs. I'm just also worrying about how I will feel after, bloated etc. I feel mad about even making such a big deal out of it lol.

I think we will get on pretty well. She's in her 50's and decided it was something she wanted to do so she's been studying and finishes her exams in September. Therefore she wants to train someone who is determined for free and basically show everyone the before and after pictures so she can charge people and has proof she's good. Because she is working towards something aswell I think it should create a good relationship. She's been watching me a while and is impressed with how far I've come already, so things should start to get interesting! Once I start to post up info aswell if it's all rubbish I'm sure everyone will tell me on here if its rubbish so I can sack it off!


----------



## dipdabs

Greenspin said:


> You thought about just grabbing a kettle bell and squating whilst holding it with both hands between your legs? That way you won't draw to much attention to yourself like if you have a 7 foot barbell on your back and you get to build up some confidence/strength in the movement before moving onto doing them with the bar.


I've been doing squats with a medicine ball standing on one of them bubble things. Problem is doing it with the medicine ball I find it really boring and although i do feel it working, I'm so use to it I don't have to put much effort into my form or anything. Soon as that happens I start to get bored and not wanting to bother with it


----------



## Leeds89

I see a lot of people squatting with just the bar to practice form if they're new, I did it myself to start with, I'm sure some of these other guys would be much better at explaining form if you need it


----------



## onthebuild

Jesus last time i posted on here it had like 12 pages or something! i got bored half way through all the banter but i see scooby is back on form!

cheat day today eh, i walk past 3 mcdonalds on the way to the gym, the temptation is ridiculous! enjoy your pigging out day, and you'll be raring to get back in the gym tomorrow!


----------



## dipdabs

Leeds89 said:


> I see a lot of people squatting with just the bar to practice form if they're new, I did it myself to start with, I'm sure some of these other guys would be much better at explaining form if you need it


I think I'm just going to wait until Monday to speak to this woman before trying anything new or on my own. Well I did learn how to do them the other day my form was pretty good so with a little more direction should all be good in da hooood


----------



## dipdabs

Progress pics before I go to McDonald's and hit the sauna. Got to say as big headed as it sounds I am in love with myself and feeling very proud. Looking even better using the old jabbatan! :-D


----------



## Fatstuff

Looking good, now go and smash that big mac down ya  have an apple pie as well lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

mcdonalds and sauna are just too exciting in the same sentance!!!  cant wait till tonight! look fantastic mate keep it up


----------



## Breda

Lookin good chick... Ever considered competing or modeling?


----------



## Fat

Go enjoy your cheat meal today!!  and regarding your squat form hope this helps it will give you something to learn before you go through it with your personal trainer.


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> mcdonalds and sauna are just too exciting in the same sentance!!!  cant wait till tonight! look fantastic mate keep it up


I just got out McDonald's and cant say I enjoyed it that much unfortunately  now for the chocolate!!


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> I just got out McDonald's and cant say I enjoyed it that much unfortunately  now for the chocolate!!


KFC!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> I just got out McDonald's and cant say I enjoyed it that much unfortunately  now for the chocolate!!


what did ya get? Lbig mac meal, 5 chicken selects & a double cheeseburger usually sorts my life out.


----------



## Phenix

Breda said:


> Lookin good chick... Ever considered competing or modeling?


Am i looking at the same pics as you bud. She is just a pretty young girl at the monent. A lot of hard work still to be done, But well done girl


----------



## dipdabs

Leeds89 said:


> KFC!


Maybe il head to KFC later lol



JANIKvonD said:


> what did ya get? Lbig mac meal, 5 chicken selects & a double cheeseburger usually sorts my life out.


Double cheeseburger, chips and a coke then half an apple pie. It was great at the time lol


----------



## dipdabs

Phenix said:


> Am i looking at the same pics as you bud. She is just a pretty young girl at the monent. A lot of hard work still to be done, But well done girl


I am working hard


----------



## Fatstuff

Half an apple pie? Lol


----------



## AK-26

pics look good kay, well done.

today is a well earned cheat day so enjoy :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> Half an apple pie? Lol


The grease was just oozing out the pastry I couldn't handle it lol


----------



## dipdabs

AK-26 said:


> pics look good kay, well done.
> 
> today is a well earned cheat day so enjoy :thumb:


Thanks AK :-D


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> The grease was just oozing out the pastry I couldn't handle it lol


think thats apple sauce kay :lol:


----------



## DiamondDixie

When I walk in the spot, this is what I see

Everybody stops and they staring at me,

I got passion in my pants,

And I ain't afraid to show it

I'm sexy and I know it

gwaith gwych, da iawn


----------



## dipdabs

DiamondDixie said:


> When I walk in the spot, this is what I see
> 
> Everybody stops and they staring at me,
> 
> I got passion in my pants,
> 
> And I ain't afraid to show it
> 
> I'm sexy and I know it
> 
> gwaith gwych, da iawn


That's the one Dixie haha although I don't have the foggiest what you have written in welsh, I'm English! Lol


----------



## DiamondDixie

Kaywoodham said:


> That's the one Dixie haha although I don't have the foggiest what you have written in welsh, I'm English! Lol


Nor me I just have that friday feeling, Hi btw.

I think it was well done with the hardwork :confused1:


----------



## dipdabs

DiamondDixie said:


> Nor me I just have that friday feeling, Hi btw.
> 
> I think it was well done with the hardwork :confused1:


Lol I live in Wales but not actually a sheep shagger lolllll hi


----------



## DiamondDixie

Kaywoodham said:


> Lol I live in Wales but not actually a sheep shagger lolllll hi


So the rumours are true then lol. I live in England and probably shagged a few sheeps in my time thinking about it, or where they classed as dogs haha


----------



## Fatstuff

How's training with mac going Dixie,bet it's overwhelming training with epic greatness, u coping alright!!??


----------



## DiamondDixie

Fatstuff said:


> How's training with mac going Dixie,bet it's overwhelming training with epic greatness, u coping alright!!??


Only managed the one session, His tricep kickbacks had me on the floor. Think i'll stick to Zumba


----------



## Breda

Phenix:3225577 said:


> Am i looking at the same pics as you bud. She is just a pretty young girl at the monent. A lot of hard work still to be done, But well done girl


No doubt but I think she has a good base to start from I wasn't pulling a Scooby


----------



## dipdabs

Breda said:


> No doubt but I think she has a good base to start from I wasn't pulling a Scooby


A good base that I have also worked bloody hard on and will keep working, 'still just a pretty young girl' makes it sound like I've done nothing...

And Breda I took it as a very nice compliment and it is something I will consider in the future


----------



## dipdabs

Right I went to the gym and asked them to use their calipers but they didn't have any, they did have proper scales though that was attached to some thing that printed out your results, apparently he said they're extremely accurate and cost £1500. So to my surprise and probably everyone else's... Well have a butchers I don't know what half of it means but body fat a lot lower than anyone thought!



Oh and I'm not the only one thankful for my Chinese right now


----------



## Queenie

Awesome pics mate. Amazing body. I could only dream to look like that. Well done x


----------



## dipdabs

RXQueenie said:


> Awesome pics mate. Amazing body. I could only dream to look like that. Well done x


Thanks queenie really appreciate your support, I use the app on my phone not seen any pictures of you do you have any? With your diet and training plus people's views of you on here you must be in wicked shape!

From a woman's point of view would you say my body fat percentage is right?


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> Thanks queenie really appreciate your support, I use the app on my phone not seen any pictures of you do you have any? With your diet and training plus people's views of you on here you must be in wicked shape!
> 
> From a woman's point of view would you say my body fat percentage is right?


She's in better shape than she gives herself credit for :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

Kaywoodham said:


> Thanks queenie really appreciate your support, I use the app on my phone not seen any pictures of you do you have any? With your diet and training plus people's views of you on here you must be in wicked shape!
> 
> From a woman's point of view would you say my body fat percentage is right?


Imagine you, add 3 other fat you's - that's me.

I have no experience with bf% so can't advise. Id listen to the more knowledgable guys on here, they know what they're talking about. Yours is low though for sure. Honestly would love that xx


----------



## Natty.Solider

Kaywoodham said:


> Progress pics before I go to McDonald's and hit the sauna. Got to say as big headed as it sounds I am in love with myself and feeling very proud. Looking even better using the old jabbatan! :-D
> View attachment 86617
> View attachment 86618


Referenced these to your very first pictures which im guessing are coming upto a month old. Newest pictures show more definition, a tighter mid section and more definition on hamstrings and glutes. Update us again in a month as pictures too close togehter are hard to tell apart. You have similar bodyfat to a girl I was seeing a while back, she was maybe a tad leaner as she had more definition in her abdominal muscles, but this could be down to genetics. I refuse to sift through 22 pages of sausage talk, but what are your goals, bodybuilding or slimming/ fitness model look?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> A good base that I have also worked bloody hard on and will keep working, 'still just a pretty young girl' makes it sound like I've done nothing...
> 
> And Breda I took it as a very nice compliment and it is something I will consider in the future


There'll be plenty criticism on the way to the sage Kay, and even more trying to put ya down...gotta shrug that sh!t off and crack on with it


----------



## dipdabs

Natty.Solider said:


> Referenced these to your very first pictures which im guessing are coming upto a month old. Newest pictures show more definition, a tighter mid section and more definition on hamstrings and glutes. Update us again in a month as pictures too close togehter are hard to tell apart. You have similar bodyfat to a girl I was seeing a while back, she was maybe a tad leaner as she had more definition in her abdominal muscles, but this could be down to genetics. I refuse to sift through 22 pages of sausage talk, but what are your goals, bodybuilding or slimming/ fitness model look?


Will do  also from having my son I seem to have this 'pouch' in the middle of my stomach that doesn't seem to shift, I'm sure it's more water than fat so i'll keep drinking. Well at the minute fitness model Look I guess but I still want to bulk up a bit, I don't want people to look at me and think I'm skinny, il always be little but don't want to be seen as that. But I reckon when I get there it will then be my aim to do shows as I am finding the whole thing really quite obsessive!


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> There'll be plenty criticism on the way to the sage Kay, and even more trying to put ya down...gotta shrug that sh!t off and crack on with it


Yeah I know  just prefer constructive criticism, there's no point it being in my journal otherwise. Oh well. Back to 2nd helping of Chinese and 3rd can of coke lol


----------



## onthebuild

you dont seem to have many strech marks considering you went through pregnancy, howve you managed that?


----------



## paul81

had to laugh that this journals 6 days old, and already has 23 pages!!! :lol:

wondering how many posts actually refer to training though? (sorry, not gonna try to sieve through!, lol!)

oh and Q, behave woman, you know you have body dysmorphia right?? :lol: already told you your too lean to be a powerlifter 

anyway, back to Kay..

good job on having the guts to post the pics, good base to work from, will be easier for the muscle to show through since theres no fat on the bone! :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

Paul I actually pride myself on being a realist - no lie x


----------



## paul81

RXQueenie said:


> Paul I actually pride myself on being a realist - no lie x


lol, well i'm not gonna make Kay's thread all about you, all i'll say is stop being so hard on yourself, your doing good, as soon as your backs better and your back at 100%, then maybe you'll stop being so harsh!


----------



## dipdabs

onthebuild said:


> you dont seem to have many strech marks considering you went through pregnancy, howve you managed that?


Ah I do they just don't show up on pictures that well, I have more than anyone I know plus a lot of wrinkly skin. I'm a size 6 and had an 8lb 13 baby, they are there haha


----------



## dipdabs

paul81 said:


> had to laugh that this journals 6 days old, and already has 23 pages!!! :lol:
> 
> wondering how many posts actually refer to training though? (sorry, not gonna try to sieve through!, lol!)
> 
> oh and Q, behave woman, you know you have body dysmorphia right?? :lol: already told you your too lean to be a powerlifter
> 
> anyway, back to Kay..
> 
> good job on having the guts to post the pics, good base to work from, will be easier for the muscle to show through since theres no fat on the bone! :thumbup1:


There is quite a bit of banter but I don't mind it entertains me lol.

Thanks paul 

I have started to build muscle definately, I could hardly lift a black bin bag before, dreaded the night I have to put rubbish out and use to avoid it! I put 5 bags out Tuesday no problem lolll


----------



## paul81

Kaywoodham said:


> There is quite a bit of banter but I don't mind it entertains me lol.
> 
> Thanks paul
> 
> I have started to build muscle definately, I could hardly lift a black bin bag before, dreaded the night I have to put rubbish out and use to avoid it! I put 5 bags out Tuesday no problem lolll


all 5 bags in one hand? lol, if not, look forward to that moment! :thumbup1: or when you get to the bins and end up using the bags as DB's and curling them before you throw them :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

paul81 said:


> all 5 bags in one hand? lol, if not, look forward to that moment! :thumbup1: or when you get to the bins and end up using the bags as DB's and curling them before you throw them :lol:


Everyone's gotta have a goal


----------



## dipdabs

paul81 said:


> all 5 bags in one hand? lol, if not, look forward to that moment! :thumbup1: or when you get to the bins and end up using the bags as DB's and curling them before you throw them :lol:


Lmao unfortunately my hands will always be the same size so couldn't manage it but if they ever do suddenly freakishly grow and il pick all 5 up doing curls il be sure to post a pic lol


----------



## onthebuild

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah I do they just don't show up on pictures that well, I have more than anyone I know plus a lot of wrinkly skin. I'm a size 6 and had an 8lb 13 baby, they are there haha


jesus christ, i bet that was like trying to squeeze a melon through a keyhole! So glad i get to be the easy, non-painful gender!


----------



## dipdabs

onthebuild said:


> jesus christ, i bet that was like trying to squeeze a melon through a keyhole! So glad i get to be the easy, non-painful gender!


Yeah can't say I really want to go into too much labour details haha


----------



## onthebuild

rather you than me is all ill say!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

onthebuild said:


> jesus christ, i bet that was like trying to squeeze a melon through a keyhole! So glad i get to be the easy, non-painful gender!


That be like a male trying to squeeze a kiwi out of the japseye lol .... im sure u was fine though kay in u had ur lil bundle of joy to cuddle up with as soon as he was bor which makes up for the stretch marks  ... you have a good cheat day then bet u had aload of munchies ???


----------



## dipdabs

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> That be like a male trying to squeeze a kiwi out of the japseye lol .... im sure u was fine though kay in u had ur lil bundle of joy to cuddle up with as soon as he was bor which makes up for the stretch marks  ... you have a good cheat day then bet u had aload of munchies ???


Alright let's leave the labour thing now seriously!

Will update later scoobs


----------



## dipdabs

So today being cheat day I have done nothing apart from feel fat, guilty, bloated and tired. I've eaten McDonald's and a Chinese and 3 cans of coke. Havent drunk enough water feeling dehydrated. Haven't managed my abs because of feeling so bloated and tired but **** it it's cheat day!

I'm actually looking forward to my porridge in the morning and the routine of it all... But then tomorrow I will probably wanting the rubbish food again lol.

Oh and if anyone wants A laugh - today I went for a sauna, jacuzzi, steam room, I checked in at reception so they knew that I was heading in the health suite. An hour later I'm still in there and a guy who works there walks in saying there had been a complaint. I was like wtf why? Men only on a Friday apparently!!! Oooooops ha


----------



## MRSTRONG

haha numpty 

so new routine and pt monday isnt it ?


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Kaywoodham said:


> So today being cheat day I have done nothing apart from feel fat, guilty, bloated and tired. I've eaten McDonald's and a Chinese and 3 cans of coke. Havent drunk enough water feeling dehydrated. Haven't managed my abs because of feeling so bloated and tired but **** it it's cheat day!
> 
> I'm actually looking forward to my porridge in the morning and the routine of it all... But then tomorrow I will probably wanting the rubbish food again lol.
> 
> Oh and if anyone wants A laugh - today I went for a sauna, jacuzzi, steam room, I checked in at reception so they knew that I was heading in the health suite. An hour later I'm still in there and a guy who works there walks in saying there had been a complaint. I was like wtf why? Men only on a Friday apparently!!! Oooooops ha


dont feel guilty though its a cheat day ur aload to eat junk food for the hard work u have done in the week ! did u still have a p[rotein shake though on ur non training day ?? thats crazy surely they would have said something at reception when u signed in dw bout it just say next time u want free usage as u got told to leave ! .. duno why someone would complain though if theres a nice girl in there , u gonna be workin gout over the weekend then or havin time to chill out n relax ???


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> haha numpty
> 
> so new routine and pt monday isnt it ?


It is indeed really looking forward to it


----------



## dipdabs

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> dont feel guilty though its a cheat day ur aload to eat junk food for the hard work u have done in the week ! did u still have a p[rotein shake though on ur non training day ?? thats crazy surely they would have said something at reception when u signed in dw bout it just say next time u want free usage as u got told to leave ! .. duno why someone would complain though if theres a nice girl in there , u gonna be workin gout over the weekend then or havin time to chill out n relax ???


No didn't have any shakes I thought a day off is a day off lol. Nah il train tomorrow I'm hoping!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> It is indeed really looking forward to it


good i cant wait to see what you get drawn up , most pt`s are garbage everything i learnt was from off here or from speaking to people like fred hatfield .

you gonna post it up so we can rip it to bits ?


----------



## Breda

Yes please post it so we can rubbish it and give you something more beneficial to do


----------



## paul81

ewen said:


> good i cant wait to see what you get drawn up , most pt`s are garbage everything i learnt was from off here or from speaking to people like fred hatfield .
> 
> you gonna post it up so we can rip it to bits ?


expecting this







:lol:


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> good i cant wait to see what you get drawn up , most pt`s are garbage everything i learnt was from off here or from speaking to people like fred hatfield .
> 
> you gonna post it up so we can rip it to bits ?


I don't know who Fred Hatfield is lol.

Yeah course I will, couldn't not let you guys rip it apart. Simplify everything you want to change though I don't understand all the jargon yet that goes with all this ha.


----------



## Leeds89

Would a womans training routine, who is aiming to build lean muscle be any different from a mans?


----------



## dipdabs

paul81 said:


> expecting this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


Haha not quite yet!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Leeds89 said:


> Would a womans training routine, who is aiming to build lean muscle be any different from a mans?


being that there is very little difference in our muscular make up i would say not :lol:


----------



## paul81

Leeds89 said:


> Would a womans training routine, who is aiming to build lean muscle be any different from a mans?


nein. most important is diet, then routine, but the end results will still be the same, male or female


----------



## Breda

Leeds89:3227399 said:


> Would a womans training routine, who is aiming to build lean muscle be any different from a mans?


No mate


----------



## Leeds89

ewen said:


> being that there is very little difference in our muscular make up i would say not :lol:


Haha genuinely no idea mate. Why not ask for a training routine off some of the guys on here? I got a sh1t hot one from AK-26 that has done me well so far

In b4 Ewen says I need a good meal


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't know who Fred Hatfield is lol.
> 
> Yeah course I will, couldn't not let you guys rip it apart. Simplify everything you want to change though I don't understand all the jargon yet that goes with all this ha.


all you need to do is some pressing some pulling deadlifting and squatting thats it .

you need to build or lay the foundation to then sculpt later on .

its no good building a house by wallpapering the insides first you need to build the walls to hang the paper on :lol:


----------



## paul81

Leeds89 said:


> Haha genuinely no idea mate. Why not ask for a training routine off some of the guys on here? I got a sh1t hot one from AK-26 that has done me well so far
> 
> In b4 Ewen says I need a good meal


theres no such thing as a stupid question mate.....

although yours WAS quite close


----------



## MRSTRONG

Leeds89 said:


> Haha genuinely no idea mate. Why not ask for a training routine off some of the guys on here? I got a sh1t hot one from AK-26 that has done me well so far
> 
> In b4 Ewen says I need a good meal


your a natty aint ya


----------



## Leeds89

ewen said:


> your a natty aint ya


Missed that one aswell cvnt :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

paul81 said:


> theres no such thing as a stupid question mate.....
> 
> although yours WAS quite close


haha :lol:

fcuking boderline i seen a toe over the line


----------



## Breda

Kay any exercise you will need to know can be found here

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html

That squattin on a ball is askin for a law suit


----------



## MRSTRONG

kay are you looking at competing one day if so in what class ?


----------



## dipdabs

Because the guys on here can't come to the gym with me and show me how to do it and help me. If they could I would if asked days ago lol that and obviously nothing would give me more pleasure than training with a load of hench guys that are easy in the eye lol


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> kay are you looking at competing one day if so in what class ?


Maybe one day but as of yet I know nothing about it and I'm a long way off!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Because the guys on here can't come to the gym with me and show me how to do it and help me. If they could I would if asked days ago lol that and obviously nothing would give me more pleasure than training with ewen he is easy in the eye lol


 :wub:

fancy some tyre flipping


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> :wub:
> 
> fancy some tyre flipping


Why not ha


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> Because the guys on here can't come to the gym with me and show me how to do it and help me. If they could I would if asked days ago lol that and obviously nothing would give me more pleasure than training with a load of hench guys that are easy in the eye lol


You'd be surprised how easy there are with minimal practice and some Google time. But I see your point


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Maybe one day but as of yet I know nothing about it and I'm a long way off!


have a read on here ... http://www.missgalaxyuniverse.com/

my mrs did her first comp not long ago .

you really dont have much to do to get your ass on stage of course to be competitive at the higher levels then lots of work to put in but nothing wrong with aiming high .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Why not ha


 

you probably turn out to be some top female powerlifter and show me up :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Leeds89 said:


> You'd be surprised how easy there are with minimal practice and some Google time. But I see your point


It's more the confidence issue that makes it so I would need some help plus other bits and that


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> It's more the confidence issue that makes it so I would need some help plus other bits and that


O.k, good luck with the PT have fun :thumbup1:


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Kaywoodham said:


> No didn't have any shakes I thought a day off is a day off lol. Nah il train tomorrow I'm hoping!


True well up to u it is , but il be having one shake on non training days and 2 shakes on training days .. but im still a noob at all this so i hardly know anything to be honest with you beaut ha .u should get the encylopedia book of arnold schawnegga have look at one of the threads i started u can download it of there


----------



## Breda

ewen said:


> :wub:
> 
> fancy some tyre flipping


Never invited me tyre flipping


----------



## Leeds89

Breda said:


> Never invited me tyre flipping


Go grabbing with Johnny Lee instead, right up your alley


----------



## MRSTRONG

Breda said:


> Never invited me tyre flipping


you have seen parts of me that no man should see i fear you would try `grabbing` me :lol:


----------



## George-Bean

Very impressive Journal, reps for being brave enough to post pics. Its things like this on this site that keep me going when I'm flagging.


----------



## dipdabs

Leeds89 said:


> O.k, good luck with the PT have fun :thumbup1:


Leeds did your date turn up!?


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> Leeds did your date turn up!?


As per usual she lost interest, as did the next, and the next, that's why I'm in such a sh1te mood tonight and comfort eating anything that isn't nailed down. I should incorporate rejection into my next bulking cycle!


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> Very impressive Journal, reps for being brave enough to post pics. Its things like this on this site that keep me going when I'm flagging.


Thanks bean  ah the pics don't bother me I'm looking much better than I did I'm happy to put them up lol


----------



## dipdabs

Leeds89 said:


> As per usual she lost interest, as did the next, and the next, that's why I'm in such a sh1te mood tonight and comfort eating anything that isn't nailed down. I should incorporate rejection into my next bulking cycle!


I thought you had been quiet! It's alright Breda, gorgeous george, uriel and a few others are coming round for a candle lit dominoes and KFC dinner date if you want to join haha


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> I thought you had been quiet! It's alright Breda, gorgeous george, uriel and a few others are coming round for a candle lit dominoes and KFC dinner date if you want to join haha


Sorry Kay, I'd be intimdated by Scooby's maturity and lose the bottle :laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

Leeds89 said:


> Sorry Kay, I'd be intimdated by Scooby's maturity and lose the bottle :laugh:


Scooby got turned down for trying to make me cook lol


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Kaywoodham said:


> Scooby got turned down for trying to make me cook lol


i just said maybe one day you could cook that for me then il try it as the meal looked tastey .. should take it as a compliment im quite fuzzy for meals and i say the truth it if looks nice then it is haha


----------



## MRSTRONG

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> i just said maybe one day you could cook that for me then il try it as the meal looked tastey .. should take it as a compliment im quite fuzzy for meals and i say the truth it if looks nice then it is haha


sorry dude your blown out :2guns:


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

ewen said:


> sorry dude your blown out :2guns:


yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh haha


----------



## dipdabs

Just messing scooby lol.

Right on my little bit of paper from the scales can anyone tell me what BMR, impedance, FFM and TBW means?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Just messing scooby lol.
> 
> Right on my little bit of paper from the scales can anyone tell me what BMR, impedance, FFM and TBW means?


bmr is basal metabolic rate .

tbw could be total bodyweight .

not sure on ffm .


----------



## Queenie

Fat free mass


----------



## dipdabs

What does basal metabolic rate mean? Can't be total body weight because that's 45kg and TBW says 29kg. Do you know impedance?


----------



## dipdabs

RXQueenie said:


> Fat free mass


Thanks queenie!


----------



## Queenie

Your bmr is how many cals you'd need if u laid in bed all day. Calculated on age, height, m/f


----------



## MRSTRONG

bmr is our bodies resting energy requirement .

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basal_metabolic_rate


----------



## MRSTRONG

tbw could be total body water then .


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Kaywoodham said:


> Just messing scooby lol.
> 
> Right on my little bit of paper from the scales can anyone tell me what BMR, impedance, FFM and TBW means?


yeah i know =] haha . have good day at the gym if u hit it tomorrow


----------



## Natty.Solider

Yeah I think TBW is total body water. Muscle is 75% water 25% protein (ausbuilt) so sounds about right.. not quite sure why youd want to know it though!

Also after a day of weights you muscles still require protein, so I still have 2 shakes even on a rest day  and if you are ever in Preston you can train with me in a non scooby non stalky way and ill put you through your paces.


----------



## dipdabs

Natty.Solider said:


> Yeah I think TBW is total body water. Muscle is 75% water 25% protein (ausbuilt) so sounds about right.. not quite sure why youd want to know it though!
> 
> Also after a day of weights you muscles still require protein, so I still have 2 shakes even on a rest day  and if you are ever in Preston you can train with me in a non scooby non stalky way and ill put you through your paces.


It's just because I had my readings done at the gym today. So is 29kg water good or bad?

If im ever in Preston I'll look forward to it 

Saying that if anyone is ever about Cardiff/Barry gimme a shout def!


----------



## Natty.Solider

I have no idea, but its probably about normal as us humans are made up of mostly water. Just to add onto that diet tip, as rule protein should say almost constant day to day. The only thing that should really change is carbs, as carbs are our main ready energy source. So for non training days, a lower carb intake is fine. You will need your carbs on training days, especially pre-workout. If you have little or no carbs before working out, you can feel weak and depleated. The drop for me on non training days is usually 50-80g of carbs.


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kaywoodham said:


> It was off scooby though c'mon be fair George and he wasn't offering me dinner he was telling me to cook it. Is someone jelous? Awww George candlelit dinner with me? Hahaha there you go feel better? Lol


dont flatter yourself darlin' lol i have stadards and ul av to try alot harder to get in my knickers...


----------



## dipdabs

Gorgeous_George said:


> dont flatter yourself darlin' lol i have stadards and ul av to try alot harder to get in my knickers...


Lol do you wear knickers? If that's your buzz check out ewens pic in his skirt, you'll love it lol


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kaywoodham said:


> Fvck it why don't you all come for a candlelit dinner! We could really push the boat out and order everything off the dominoes menu, really spoil ourselves!


oi back off my man! he wanted dinner with ME not you ME


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kaywoodham said:


> Lol do you wear knickers? If that's your buzz check out ewens pic in his skirt, you'll love it lol


you have to have really great legs and ass to pull of a tutu but ewen really nails it


----------



## MRSTRONG

Gorgeous_George said:


> you have to have really great legs and ass to pull of a tutu but ewen really nails it


 :wub:


----------



## dipdabs

Natty.Solider said:


> I have no idea, but its probably about normal as us humans are made up of mostly water. Just to add onto that diet tip, as rule protein should say almost constant day to day. The only thing that should really change is carbs, as carbs are our main ready energy source. So for non training days, a lower carb intake is fine. You will need your carbs on training days, especially pre-workout. If you have little or no carbs before working out, you can feel weak and depleated. The drop for me on non training days is usually 50-80g of carbs.


Ok thanks. I haven't really sorted my macro properly i don't really understand it all. I don't get the app my fitness pal at all it was taking me ages to put food in and because I want to build muscle I don't know what weight I'm aiming for. Ive been having 5 or 6 meals all week filling a little lunch box each time probably quarter full of carbs. Hmm spend some more time on it tomorrow I think. And will remember next time to have a shake on a cheat day.


----------



## JANIKvonD

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> i just said maybe one day you could cook that for me then il try it as the meal looked tastey .. should take it as a compliment im quite fuzzy for meals and i say the truth it if looks nice then it is haha


LOL, Christ


----------



## dipdabs

Gorgeous_George said:


> dont flatter yourself darlin' lol i have stadards and ul av to try alot harder to get in my knickers...


By the way george first dinner dates should never involve knickers! Lol!


----------



## Natty.Solider

Kaywoodham said:


> By the way george first dinner dates should never involve knickers! Lol!


 :thumbup1: we would get on well


----------



## dipdabs

Natty.Solider said:


> :thumbup1: we would get on well


I don't know who George has been dating lol. I had a first date about 6/7 weeks ago with someone, he didn't speak a word apart from 'can I cuddle up to you can I have a kiss' his face when I said no lmao


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kaywoodham said:


> By the way george first dinner dates should never involve knickers! Lol!


hmmm your sexual advances to me are noted and appreciated but im afraid you still need to try harder...


----------



## dipdabs

Gorgeous_George said:


> hmmm your sexual advances to me are noted and appreciated but im afraid you still need to try harder...


I could cry? Men hate it when girls cry. Lol. George if I was making sexual advances you'd know about it, not likely on a forum lol so maybe you should be the one not to flatter yourself eh  lol


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kaywoodham said:


> I could cry? Men hate it when girls cry. Lol. George if I was making sexual advances you'd know about it, not likely on a forum lol so maybe you should be the one not to flatter yourself eh  lol


Kay i dont think anyone would blame you for trying your luck with me, there arnt many women who can resist me.

The good news for you is, your growing on me....


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> I could cry? Men hate it when girls cry. Lol. George if I was making sexual advances you'd know about it, not likely on a forum lol so maybe you should be the one not to flatter yourself eh  lol


 :clap:


----------



## cabron

We never know, I meet my fionce in a forum... just to let you know

Maybe is the beginning of something wonderful for you both...


----------



## dipdabs

Gorgeous_George said:


> Kay i dont think anyone would blame you for trying your luck with me, there arnt many women who can resist me.
> 
> The good news for you is, your growing on me....


Modest is all I can say lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

cabron said:


> We never know, I meet my fionce in a forum... just to let you know
> 
> Maybe is the beginning of something wonderful for you both...


i can see it being the start of a restraining order :lol:


----------



## Gorgeous_George

cabron said:


> We never know, I meet my fionce in a forum... just to let you know
> 
> Maybe is the beginning of something wonderful for you both...


nah ewens not my type m8


----------



## cabron

Gorgeous_George said:


> Kay i dont think anyone would blame you for trying your luck with me, there arnt many women who can resist me.
> 
> The good news for you is, your growing on me....


I have seen some good self confident, but men let me tell you you speak like a rock star...

Just kidding lol


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kaywoodham said:


> Modest is all I can say lol


Oh no im not....see what i did there? XD


----------



## dipdabs

Gorgeous_George said:


> Oh no im not....see what i did there? XD


No other than turn my journal into the beginning of a pantomime, oh yess you are!!! Lol. Right I'm going to bed how many pages of banter is that tonight lol. Night all


----------



## cabron

There is no types, that it's a ilusion...

Kate if you the one in your avatar let me tell you, that you are a beautiful lady...

This forum is funny btw, and I'm finish here for today as I'm flying home in a few hours... 

Love UK but like you say there's no place like home

Best luck to you kate, you gonna need it with gorge, lol


----------



## dipdabs

cabron said:


> There is no types, that it's a ilusion...
> 
> Kate if you the one in your avatar let me tell you, that you are a beautiful lady...
> 
> This forum is funny btw, and I'm finish here for today as I'm flying home in a few hours...
> 
> Love UK but like you say there's no place like home
> 
> Best luck to you kate, you gonna need it with gorge, lol


Ah thanks cabron for the compliment  although my name is Kay or Kayleigh not Kate lolll 

Have a good flight home


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kaywoodham said:


> No other than turn my journal into the beginning of a pantomime, oh yess you are!!! Lol. Right I'm going to bed how many pages of banter is that tonight lol. Night all


ME!? i didnt create this mess dont blame me lol

& good nyt try not to think about me too much...NIGHT!


----------



## dipdabs

Gorgeous_George said:


> ME!? i didnt create this mess dont blame me lol
> 
> & good nyt try not to think about me too much...NIGHT!


Night geoff


----------



## Gorgeous_George

cabron said:


> Best luck to you kate, you gonna need it with gorge, lol


you need more then luck to have a chance with me


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kaywoodham said:


> Night geoff


nyt kate


----------



## MRSTRONG

make sure you facebook privacy is tight or your gonna get loads of adds :lol:


----------



## Gorgeous_George

ewen said:


> make sure you facebook privacy is tight or your gonna get loads of adds :lol:


iv had to block that kate/ katty bird, i suggest u do the same!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Gorgeous_George said:


> iv had to block that kate/ katty bird, i suggest u do the same!


haha kays a top lass and will certainly keep us fcukers on our best behaviour as i reckon kay has a mean right hook .


----------



## cabron

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah thanks cabron for the compliment  although my name is Kay or Kayleigh not Kate lolll
> 
> Have a good flight home


Oh so sorry, don't even know why I call you kate!! I'm switching my brain back to spanish and is always a mess, lol

Thank you Kay 

Bye


----------



## Kimball

Leeds89 said:


> As per usual she lost interest, as did the next, and the next, that's why I'm in such a sh1te mood tonight and comfort eating anything that isn't nailed down. I should incorporate rejection into my next bulking cycle!


Bad news, you need to pick better!


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> haha kays a top lass and will certainly keep us fcukers on our best behaviour as i reckon kay has a mean right hook .


Not when I'm left handed lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Not when I'm left handed lol


prove it :whistling:

i resisted adding you ive done well :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> prove it :whistling:
> 
> i resisted adding you ive done well :lol:


Adding me?

I just looked at that web link you sent miss galaxy thingy, it looks pretty good!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Adding me?
> 
> I just looked at that web link you sent miss galaxy thingy, it looks pretty good!


yeah adding you on fb lol

i would recommend doing the october show you really only need to lean down , it has fitness tests a bikini round and evening wear from what i know and i think it has more , so you got some classes to choose from .


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> yeah adding you on fb lol
> 
> i would recommend doing the october show you really only need to lean down , it has fitness tests a bikini round and evening wear from what i know and i think it has more , so you got some classes to choose from .


Add me if you want I add enough wierdos off Pof lol

I couldn't seem to find details on a next show or how to do it? Although I think flash player used on the site and in on my iPhone maybe that's why.


----------



## MXD

Hey first time in here.

Sounds good and looks good 

Forgive me for not looking through every page though lol.

Personally I'd cut out the milk as I'm not a fan and have more oats to make up for the cals.

Anyway's you look great already and you're a beautiful girl so obviously I'll be following haha 

Luck x


----------



## dipdabs

MXD said:


> Hey first time in here.
> 
> Sounds good and looks good
> 
> Forgive me for not looking through every page though lol.
> 
> Personally I'd cut out the milk as I'm not a fan and have more oats to make up for the cals.
> 
> Anyway's you look great already and you're a beautiful girl so obviously I'll be following haha
> 
> Luck x


Hey mxd thanks for the support and compliment  I don't blame you just pages and pages of rubbish lol


----------



## MXD

Lol hows training etc, good weekend?


----------



## dipdabs

I've just been to the gym and I would just like to add I FLIPPING LOVE THE PAIN OF THIS **** haha


----------



## paul81

what did you end up doing at the gym?


----------



## dipdabs

MXD said:


> Lol hows training etc, good weekend?


Yeah good thanks, think I've made a lot of progress since starting but definately time for a new programme which I'm getting Monday along with a free personal trainer... She better be good lol. Diet is pretty much sorted I've just got to really start looking into macros as of today. I had a cheat day yesterday and feel like I've put 10 stone on from it, I'm actually happy to have the routine of a clean diet back today. So yeah all good thanks!

How about you? Have you got a journal?


----------



## MXD

I have it's called "Max's max training" don't get too much traffic in their though... Prob because I'm not a fit women on a forum full of horney guys sniffing around a good looking bird lol :laugh:

That's kool, how come free? kool what's your macos out of interest?

I love that feeling of being obese :/ haha I do it every Sunday eat about 10'000 cals of the joys lol..


----------



## DiamondDixie

Kaywoodham said:


> Lol do you wear knickers? If that's your buzz check out ewens pic in his skirt, you'll love it lol


How have you seen it? It's in the AL and you've not here long enuff :confused1: has he been PMing again lol dirty devil


----------



## Tassotti

It's everywhere


----------



## dipdabs

paul81 said:


> what did you end up doing at the gym?


Umm I don't know the names of some of what I do so here's a lowdown on the bits I do know:

Arms - 3 x 10 bicep curls 6kg, 3 x 10 triceps kickbacks (I think?) 6kg, 3 x 10 wrist curls 6kg, 3 x 10 6kg holding the weight to side of my head and pushing up straightening my arm. I think these ones are for shoulders and back? 3 x 10 lateral raises 4kg, 3 x 10 frontal raises 4kg. I would usually use the 5kg but they were in use so I used the 4kgs and slowed it down really concentrating on my form. I think this one is more for side of your abs but I do it when I'm doing my arms so to me it's arms lol 3 x 10 side bend things holding 8kg kettlebell.

Legs - just 3 x 10 leg press 70kg. Was meant to do calf raises on here but completely forgot lol.

Abs - 15 x 3 sit ups where you also bring your knees towards your head, 15 x 3 crunches, 10 x 3 leg raises, 15 x 3 medicine ball twist things, and 15 x 3 side bend things laying down reaching sideways to ankle.

Umm and that's it today!


----------



## paul81

tut tut... no squats.. i am disappointed mg:


----------



## dipdabs

paul81 said:


> tut tut... no squats.. i am disappointed mg:


I was actually meant to do some with a medicine ball but I ran out of time and had to get back for my son


----------



## paul81

Kaywoodham said:


> I was actually meant to do some with a medicine ball but I ran out of time and had to get back for my son


less arm work, more trunk work next time


----------



## Fatstuff

how many sets for arms? lol the one u described is for shoulders, its called a dumbbell shoulder press - u use one or two arms at a time? Back movements are mainly all pulling movements btw


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> how many sets for arms? lol the one u described is for shoulders, its called a dumbbell shoulder press - u use one or two arms at a time? Back movements are mainly all pulling movements btw


There's only 4 different exercises there just 3 sets of each, is that wrong to do? I just do one arm at a time. I wish I could just know this stuff!


----------



## paul81

Kaywoodham said:


> There's only 4 different exercises there just 3 sets of each, is that wrong to do? I just do one arm at a time. I wish I could just know this stuff!


dont worry about it, your in the best place to learn all this sort of stuff :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> There's only 4 different exercises there just 3 sets of each, is that wrong to do? I just do one arm at a time. I wish I could just know this stuff!


nothings wrong its all your choice tbh it depends what you want out of it


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Umm I don't know the names of some of what I do so here's a lowdown on the bits I do know:
> 
> Arms - 3 x 10 bicep curls 6kg, 3 x 10 triceps kickbacks (I think?) 6kg, 3 x 10 wrist curls 6kg, 3 x 10 6kg holding the weight to side of my head and pushing up straightening my arm. I think these ones are for shoulders and back? 3 x 10 lateral raises 4kg, 3 x 10 frontal raises 4kg. I would usually use the 5kg but they were in use so I used the 4kgs and slowed it down really concentrating on my form. I think this one is more for side of your abs but I do it when I'm doing my arms so to me it's arms lol 3 x 10 side bend things holding 8kg kettlebell.
> 
> Legs - just 3 x 10 leg press 70kg. Was meant to do calf raises on here but completely forgot lol.
> 
> Abs - 15 x 3 sit ups where you also bring your knees towards your head, 15 x 3 crunches, 10 x 3 leg raises, 15 x 3 medicine ball twist things, and 15 x 3 side bend things laying down reaching sideways to ankle.
> 
> Umm and that's it today!


who told you to do the exercise in red ?


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> who told you to do the exercise in red ?


In red?


----------



## dipdabs

Mmmm dinner


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> In red?


lol the qoute i posted of yours i highlighted tricep kickbacks .

you tired :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Mmmm dinner
> View attachment 86743


looks good , is that what scooby made you cook :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> lol the qoute i posted of yours i highlighted tricep kickbacks .
> 
> you tired :lol:


Nothing's showing up red on my phone. Lol. Haha yeah so I've tied him to the chair and making him watch me eat it lol


----------



## Gorgeous_George

31 pages in just over 2 weeks?

Need i say more


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Nothing's showing up red on my phone. Lol. Haha yeah so I've tied him to the chair and making him watch me eat it lol


oh ok [email protected] phone :lol:

beat the cnut with a spoon lol

just had a look through your fb pics you always looked in shape even when preggers , you got a good frame to build on .


----------



## Fatstuff

I think she should concentrate on legs quite a bit personally


----------



## dipdabs

Gorgeous_George said:


> 31 pages in just over 2 weeks?
> 
> Need i say more


I only joined a week ago George lol


----------



## dipdabs

MXD said:


> I have it's called "Max's max training" don't get too much traffic in their though... Prob because I'm not a fit women on a forum full of horney guys sniffing around a good looking bird lol :laugh:
> 
> That's kool, how come free? kool what's your macos out of interest?
> 
> I love that feeling of being obese :/ haha I do it every Sunday eat about 10'000 cals of the joys lol..


Lol they're a funny bunch 

I will look up your journal tomorrow when I get the laptop out.

Well free because she's coming to the end of her exams so she wants a guinea pig to train and then say to people look what I done and charge them. Whether it will be good I don't know, but can't complain lol.

Well my maintence weight is around 17hundred something and the way I've been eating the last week protein every meal etc I've finally started working out the numbers today. Today I've had 2340 calories, 48.3g fat, 211.4g protein and 232g carbs. It's quite a bit of protein considering I'm only 99lb lolll but aslong as I don't get fat and my muscles are healing im happy!!

10,000 cals!!! You fatty ha


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> nothings wrong its all your choice tbh it depends what you want out of it


Well make progress and build!


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> oh ok [email protected] phone :lol:
> 
> beat the cnut with a spoon lol
> 
> just had a look through your fb pics you always looked in shape even when preggers , you got a good frame to build on .


 Noway I felt well fat preggers lolll


----------



## dipdabs

Right so today I've still been dieting and sorting my macros. Although been to a birthday party and managed to not eat a piece of cake, when there were different sorts everywhere and the smell of sugar was overwhelming. Although I then get to my dads to find homemade banana cake.... I couldn't help it  I could really kick myself right now! Aghreehkkfsssjjddgjkkds


----------



## lxm

Attractive pretty girl next door.

Hello

Also strong looking core / torso with abs comming out! good job

(not suppose to be creepy)


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> Attractive pretty girl next door.
> 
> Hello
> 
> Also strong looking core / torso with abs comming out! good job


Um thanks


----------



## lxm

Lol... I shall leave!


----------



## dipdabs

Ok now I've got another dilemma. At my dads and they're making tea, something that has already been prepared but is Gettin warmed up. They're going to ask me if I want some and now I'm worrying because I don't know the nutritional values of it.... Am I getting stupidly obsessive and should just eat it?


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> Lol... I shall leave!


Why r u leaving statue looking man lol


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok now I've got another dilemma. At my dads and they're making tea, something that has already been prepared but is Gettin warmed up. They're going to ask me if I want some and now I'm worrying because I don't know the nutritional values of it.... Am I getting stupidly obsessive and should just eat it?


An odd meal now and again isn't going to drastically affect your goals


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok now I've got another dilemma. At my dads and they're making tea, something that has already been prepared but is Gettin warmed up. They're going to ask me if I want some and now I'm worrying because I don't know the nutritional values of it.... Am I getting stupidly obsessive and should just eat it?


Nope, for me it's all about mindset and everyone that tells you that you are lucky to be able to keep weight off and stay fit would also say just eat it and start tomorrow


----------



## dipdabs

Kimball said:


> Nope, for me it's all about mindset and everyone that tells you that you are lucky to be able to keep weight off and stay fit would also say just eat it and start tomorrow


I've just declined and will stick to my salmon when I get home seeing as I did just have banana cake!


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> I've just declined and will stick to my salmon when I get home seeing as I did just have banana cake!


Good for you, I stuck to that for over a year and transformed things.


----------



## dipdabs

Kimball said:


> Good for you, I stuck to that for over a year and transformed things.


Over a year omg! I'm craving sugar today do bad I could eat so much chocolate right now! Oh and salt, I don't even like salt really but feel like eating it!


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> Over a year omg! I'm craving sugar today do bad I could eat so much chocolate right now! Oh and salt, I don't even like salt really but feel like eating it!


I get my sugar fix from these £1 pots of fruit in water from Sainsburys, absolutely gorgeous and a good source of carbs. Incorporate them into your diet if you can, I used to eat 3-4 chocolate bars a day, hate chocolate now never touch it


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> Over a year omg! I'm craving sugar today do bad I could eat so much chocolate right now! Oh and salt, I don't even like salt really but feel like eating it!


I stuck to completely clean (but with no idea of macros or anything) from April last year until may this year. Not so strict now as 1 cheat day a week seems to be doing me good. But after a few months it got easy, now I'm having weekly cheat days it's MUCH harder. I've got a really terrible sweet tooth!


----------



## dipdabs

Kimball said:


> I stuck to completely clean (but with no idea of macros or anything) from April last year until may this year. Not so strict now as 1 cheat day a week seems to be doing me good. But after a few months it got easy, now I'm having weekly cheat days it's MUCH harder. I've got a really terrible sweet tooth!


I think my cheat day might be what has set me off!


----------



## dipdabs

Leeds89 said:


> I get my sugar fix from these £1 pots of fruit in water from Sainsburys, absolutely gorgeous and a good source of carbs. Incorporate them into your diet if you can, I used to eat 3-4 chocolate bars a day, hate chocolate now never touch it


I'm a girl though I will never not want chocolate lol. And although I've never eaten that unhealthy I use to go through a lot of sweets. Maybe il try the punnet of strawberries in the fridge


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> I think my cheat day might be what has set me off!


Yep, think I'm going to stop cheating for a few weeks.

I bet I used to eat more choccy than you, especially white I bloody love it!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Leeds89 said:


> I get my sugar fix from these £1 pots of fruit in water from Sainsburys, absolutely gorgeous and a good source of carbs. Incorporate them into your diet if you can, I used to eat 3-4 chocolate bars a day, hate chocolate now never touch it


actually its fructose and bad :whistling:


----------



## Kimball

Too true I used to eat a punnet of grapes every day. Massive sugar overload!


----------



## dipdabs

So yesterday's diet - training day



Today's diet - rest day



I've just had one protein shake today but still had or will have had 174g, I had 211g yesterday is that ok to of not had the same amount or should I eat something else or have a shake?


----------



## Kimball

Don't get too hung up in it, as long as you hit your 1g/lb. as a guideline minimum then don't worry too much. I'll sometimes have 450 and sometimes 250.

If you've not hit your calories try some peanut butter or something, low volume and good healthy calories.


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> So yesterday's diet - training day
> 
> View attachment 86852
> 
> 
> Today's diet - rest day
> 
> View attachment 86853
> 
> 
> I've just had one protein shake today but still had or will have had 174g, I had 211g yesterday is that ok to of not had the same amount or should I eat something else or have a shake?


In my unprofessional opinion the 200g mark sounds good for a woman. I'd ask Ewen tbh his wife is into training so he will have more knowledge than me


----------



## onthebuild

ca



Kaywoodham said:


> So yesterday's diet - training day
> 
> View attachment 86852
> 
> 
> Today's diet - rest day
> 
> View attachment 86853
> 
> 
> I've just had one protein shake today but still had or will have had 174g, I had 211g yesterday is that ok to of not had the same amount or should I eat something else or have a shake?


i'd have another shake tbh, just to bump up the protein count


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> So yesterday's diet - training day
> 
> View attachment 86852
> 
> 
> Today's diet - rest day
> 
> View attachment 86853
> 
> 
> I've just had one protein shake today but still had or will have had 174g, I had 211g yesterday is that ok to of not had the same amount or should I eat something else or have a shake?


174 is plenty .

i like the look of this journal and the fact your taking it seriously , its good to see you writing all this down it is very important .


----------



## dipdabs

Ok 

Ah I've hit my calories... 2365.5 today I won't be able to get out the door in a month lol


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> 174 is plenty .
> 
> i like the look of this journal and the fact your taking it seriously , its good to see you writing all this down it is very important .


In a week or so I should have a better idea of quantities etc so won't have to write it all down all the time but til then the pad and paper are staying strapped to me lol.

On days I don't workout should I be having less calories, carbs and fat?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> In a week or so I should have a better idea of quantities etc so won't have to write it all down all the time but til then the pad and paper are staying strapped to me lol.
> 
> On days I don't workout should I be having less calories, carbs and fat?


carry on writing everything down as you have them to fall back on when you hit sticking points same with training .

non training days you wont need pre and post workout nutrition coz obvs you wont be training but all else stays the same , of course meals shall differ daily or according to your plan .

key points about diet that i have learned .(but dont mean i do it)

weigh your food

count everything you consume

write everything down

and understand that its ok to cheat even on non cheat days providing you make up for it in the gym .


----------



## dipdabs

I don't really get the whole pre and post workout thing. If I'm eating 5 meals a day anyway regardless whether I'm training I end up eating before and after the gym anyway. Or these 2 meals should I up carbs?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't really get the whole pre and post workout thing. If I'm eating 5 meals a day anyway regardless whether I'm training I end up eating before and after the gym anyway. Or these 2 meals should I up carbs?


wouldnt worry too much about pre and post nutrition but it will be more important later on .

try have carbs around training .


----------



## Phenix

Kaywoodham said:


> A good base that I have also worked bloody hard on and will keep working, 'still just a pretty young girl' makes it sound like I've done nothing...
> 
> And Breda I took it as a very nice compliment and it is something I will consider in the future


I never said you have done nothing But you never get any were if ppl full your head with ****


----------



## Kimball

ewen said:


> wouldnt worry too much about pre and post nutrition but it will be more important later on .
> 
> try have carbs around training .


Only thing I find though is carbs ore training make me feel lethargic and crap. After definitely. Think for strength training you probs need carbs for max strength? Unless you're planning to convert Kay to a power lifter


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> wouldnt worry too much about pre and post nutrition but it will be more important later on .
> 
> try have carbs around training .


Sorry if I sound stupid!

So should I just be having carbs around training or is it ok to have them with every meal like I have?


----------



## dipdabs

Phenix said:


> I never said you have done nothing But you never get any were if ppl full your head with ****


No worries


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Sorry if I sound stupid!
> 
> So should I just be having carbs around training or is it ok to have them with every meal like I have?


its fine to keep them with your meals just go over your meals and move the highest carb intake to before the gym .


----------



## dipdabs

Okie dokie thank you


----------



## Phenix

Kaywoodham said:


> No worries


If you get a chance go to a show and look at the ladys showing. Then you see what i am talking about. 3year with hard work girl :thumb: .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kimball said:


> Only thing I find though is carbs ore training make me feel lethargic and crap. After definitely. Think for strength training you probs need carbs for max strength? Unless you're planning to convert Kay to a power lifter


our bodies need fuel regardless of training goal .

kay would be better suited to figure imo just because she is good looking and has a good frame for lean muscle .


----------



## dipdabs

Phenix said:


> If you get a chance go to a show and look at the ladys showing. Then you see what i am talking about. 3year with hard work girl :thumb: .


3 yrs is a long way away, if I set my goals too far away then il feel like I'm never making progress. Just going to see how things go day by day month by month, not even sure if I want to get as ripped and as big as some of the women that show yet. When I get to fitness model stage I will see then where I want to head with it


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> our bodies need fuel regardless of training goal .
> 
> kay would be better suited to figure imo just because she is good looking and has a good frame for lean muscle .


What's to figure?


----------



## Phenix

Kaywoodham said:


> 3 yrs is a long way away, if I set my goals too far away then il feel like I'm never making progress. Just going to see how things go day by day month by month, not even sure if I want to get as ripped and as big as some of the women that show yet. When I get to fitness model stage I will see then where I want to head with it


just do what works for you Their is a other girl on here who has made great progress if you get a chance have a word It michelle


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> What's to figure?


to be in a figure model class .

google carly thornton shes a member here .


----------



## Kimball

ewen said:


> our bodies need fuel regardless of training goal .
> 
> kay would be better suited to figure imo just because she is good looking and has a good frame for lean muscle .


I know just teasing just that carbs are workout don't work for me.

Figure is a class of female bodybuilder, and I probably agree


----------



## Phenix

Kimball said:


> I know just teasing just that carbs are workout don't work for me.
> 
> Figure is a class of female bodybuilder, and I probably agree


Yes me to But again in about 3 years I not being nasty just tell you the way it is  ... .


----------



## Kimball

I think with good food and proper non toning training Kay might surprise us, dedication helps make thing happen. I think 9-12 months could see a dramatic change


----------



## Phenix

Kimball said:


> I think with good food and proper non toning training Kay might surprise us, dedication helps make thing happen. I think 9-12 months could see a dramatic change


you tell me she can go on stage in a year


----------



## MRSTRONG

Phenix said:


> you tell me she can go on stage in a year


less without doubt .

if we are talking ifbb pro then no but that could be said of 99% that step on a stage .


----------



## Kimball

No of course not, but make a big difference to her body? Absolutely!

And bikini, I would think 12 months possible.


----------



## Phenix

ewen said:


> less without doubt .
> 
> if we are talking ifbb pro then no but that could be said of 99% that step on a stage .


I must have look at the wrong pics then I stand by my 3 years Imo


----------



## MRSTRONG

View attachment 86861


----------



## Guest

lol only womens journals ever get sidetracked to this degree with silly arguments.


----------



## Phenix

FrankDangerMaus said:


> lol only womens journals ever get sidetracked to this degree with silly arguments.


did i miss the argument We are trying to help a young lady In her quest in body building lol


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> View attachment 86861


They look great!

Yeah forget the back an forth about time just want to concentrate month by month like I said and see where it gets me. If I have 3yrs stuck in my head it's going to make it harder for me whether it's true or not.

I'm happy with progress I have made so far. I started feb was out of it with a rib injury by the end of march and didn't train until the end of April. Something like that anyway, I know I was out of it for a good four weeks including diet. Well I've never had a strict diet til the last week. To me I have made great progress and just want to concentrate building on that.


----------



## MRSTRONG

made good progress consistency means you will carry on making good progress .


----------



## Fleg

Well done with progression 

Complete with a pretty face.

Just set realistic mini goals month by month and smash them. Keep a few long term goals and alter them to suit progression. I know there are women who have competed after 6-8 months training..


----------



## Phenix

Fleg said:


> Well done with progression
> 
> Complete with a pretty face.
> 
> Just set realistic mini goals month by month and smash them. Keep a few long term goals and alter them to suit progression. I know there are women who have competed after 6-8 months training..


Right i just join in with the bs then lol


----------



## dipdabs

Phenix said:


> Right i just join in with the bs then lol


Nobody is saying you're bull****ting at all


----------



## Kimball

No I think the implication is everybody else is.


----------



## dipdabs

Ok here's an odd question...

I have always had a bit of an odd belly button it's not an outy but not an inny either just kinda have a lump inside. Since building muscle I'm sure it is sticking out more does anyone else have this problem? If it proper starts sticking out I'm having it chopped off!


----------



## Tassotti

pics or noalienbelly


----------



## Fleg

Hernia?


----------



## Phenix

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok here's an odd question...
> 
> I have always had a bit of an odd belly button it's not an outy but not an inny either just kinda have a lump inside. Since building muscle I'm sure it is sticking out more does anyone else have this problem? If it proper starts sticking out I'm having it chopped off!


Dont worry about all the guys here will say it look great pmsl


----------



## dipdabs

No def not hernia it is just my wierd belly button lol when I was pregnant it popped out a Geoff couple inches it felt like the way people use to stare at the lump in my tshirt.

I can't post pics of it ha


----------



## dipdabs

Phenix said:


> Dont worry about all the guys here will say it look great pmsl


These guys on here have really helped me. The only input on my journal from you were first of all what seemed like digs at my age and then the way I look. None of which has been helpful, supporting or good advice. Actually not friendly either. The guys on here are nice to me, yes it may be because I'm a female but so what. I'm still training still working hard. They all know what they are talking about and as they are serious I'm sure they wouldn't just constantly bull****. For instance if they know a female who has done a show after a year of training then they probably do they have no reason to lie. I'm not stupid I know what these women look like as obviously I have a great interest in it hence being on here. If you don't like my journal or the people that write on it or the opinions then don't read it. Out of all the pages and all the people that have written on here so far never have I felt any comments have been digs or a little harshly written, apart from yours. So if you want to be friendly thats kool I still appreciate everyone's advice and I'm a friendly chick but maybe try to write it a little nicer, maybe I'm being female and a little touchy but still appreciated  thanks


----------



## MRSTRONG

sounds like the way your belly button just is their all different .


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> sounds like the way your belly button just is their all different .


I don't want it to stick out more though lol


----------



## dipdabs

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> just get ur belly button pierced then it will hide the lump which u dont like if ur worried about it personally dont worry about it kay =]
> 
> scoobs


I'm not worried more wondering lol I would never get my belly button pierced yuk brings me back to being 13 and everyone getting it done at school. Not my buzz


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> These guys on here have really helped me. The only input on my journal from you were first of all what seemed like digs at my age and then the way I look. None of which has been helpful, supporting or good advice. Actually not friendly either. The guys on here are nice to me, yes it may be because I'm a female but so what. I'm still training still working hard. They all know what they are talking about and as they are serious I'm sure they wouldn't just constantly bull****. For instance if they know a female who has done a show after a year of training then they probably do they have no reason to lie. I'm not stupid I know what these women look like as obviously I have a great interest in it hence being on here. If you don't like my journal or the people that write on it or the opinions then don't read it. Out of all the pages and all the people that have written on here so far never have I felt any comments have been digs or a little harshly written, apart from yours. So if you want to be friendly thats kool I still appreciate everyone's advice and I'm a friendly chick but maybe try to write it a little nicer, maybe I'm being female and a little touchy but still appreciated  thanks


it is refreshing to see a female able to banter and fit in on a male dominated site and to tell people when they cross the line .

good post btw :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't want it to stick out more though lol


not sure if you can have anything done with it to pin it back or whatever .

is it really that bad or are you just a bit self conscious ?


----------



## dipdabs

And I'm sure Jodie marsh just done a show after 8 weeks lol


----------



## Phenix

Kaywoodham said:


> These guys on here have really helped me. The only input on my journal from you were first of all what seemed like digs at my age and then the way I look. None of which has been helpful, supporting or good advice. Actually not friendly either. The guys on here are nice to me, yes it may be because I'm a female but so what. I'm still training still working hard. They all know what they are talking about and as they are serious I'm sure they wouldn't just constantly bull****. For instance if they know a female who has done a show after a year of training then they probably do they have no reason to lie. I'm not stupid I know what these women look like as obviously I have a great interest in it hence being on here. If you don't like my journal or the people that write on it or the opinions then don't read it. Out of all the pages and all the people that have written on here so far never have I felt any comments have been digs or a little harshly written, apart from yours. So if you want to be friendly thats kool I still appreciate everyone's advice and I'm a friendly chick but maybe try to write it a little nicer, maybe I'm being female and a little touchy but still appreciated  thanks


Was just trying to help in my way But it fine I not post again lol


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> not sure if you can have anything done with it to pin it back or whatever .
> 
> is it really that bad or are you just a bit self conscious ?


I'm more just sat looking at it. It's not a massive issue to me unless it does start hanging out lol just wondering if anyone else's does it when they've built stomach muscle


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> And I'm sure Jodie marsh just done a show after 8 weeks lol


my wife went from uk`s strongest woman to bikini model in 3 months , check my fb for pics of her , granted she didnt win but she won an outstanding achievement award for her transition .


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm more just sat looking at it. It's not a massive issue to me unless it does start hanging out lol just wondering if anyone else's does it *when they've built stomach muscle*


Will let you know if I ever get there :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Phenix said:


> Was just trying to help in my way But it fine I not post again lol


I'm not saying don't post again like I said I appreciate people sharing their knowledge with me, just I get on a lot better with constructive criticism rather than just criticism lol


----------



## dipdabs

Leeds89 said:


> Will let you know if I ever get there :lol:


It's the core that counts Leeds lolll


----------



## dipdabs

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> fair shout , well if its been like that all ur life then dont worry about it . but like u said if it does get bigger just go to ur docs n ask for it to be removed job done , u looking forward to getting your workout routine tomorrow then by ur personal trainer ??


Yeah looking forward to it just hope it's good and I don't miss out on a proper training session lol


----------



## Loveleelady

Kaywoodham said:


> They look great!
> 
> Yeah forget the back an forth about time just want to concentrate month by month like I said and see where it gets me. If I have 3yrs stuck in my head it's going to make it harder for me whether it's true or not.
> 
> I'm happy with progress I have made so far. I started feb was out of it with a rib injury by the end of march and didn't train until the end of April. Something like that anyway, I know I was out of it for a good four weeks including diet. Well I've never had a strict diet til the last week. To me I have made great progress and just want to concentrate building on that.
> 
> View attachment 86862
> 
> 
> View attachment 86863


looking good girl, well done on your progression

dont be sidetracked by what others say you can or cannot achieve

stay focused on your goals and keep pushing away


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah looking forward to it just hope it's good and I don't miss out on a proper training session lol


im sure it will be fine!

Good luck anyways! You cant go wrong at end of the day since its free , you going to post the routine on here once u know what it is .... ?


----------



## Phenix

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm not saying don't post again like I said I appreciate people sharing their knowledge with me, just I get on a lot better with constructive criticism rather than just criticism lol


I will read back but i dont think I criticised you once pmsl lol


----------



## Queenie

Alright missy, nice to see u keeping track of food! Mega important with your goals 

Start of a new week... Train hard, eat clean, sleep well x


----------



## dipdabs

RXQueenie said:


> Alright missy, nice to see u keeping track of food! Mega important with your goals
> 
> Start of a new week... Train hard, eat clean, sleep well x


Hey queenie  I was ready to have a breakdown when I first started yesterday but got my head around it more today.

I def plan to  what's this week got instore for u?


----------



## dipdabs

Phenix said:


> I will read back but i dont think I criticised you once pmsl lol


Don't worry about it done with now


----------



## dipdabs

Loveleelady said:


> looking good girl, well done on your progression
> 
> dont be sidetracked by what others say you can or cannot achieve
> 
> stay focused on your goals and keep pushing away


Will do loveleelady thanks for your support


----------



## Queenie

Kaywoodham said:


> Hey queenie  I was ready to have a breakdown when I first started yesterday but got my head around it more today.
> 
> I def plan to  what's this week got instore for u?


Ah well, learning a lot about myself this week... Physically and mentally. I rested my back but my thoughts drove me crazy, so went back to the gym today. Gonna train around my back issues, light, and see how that pans out this week.

Have a fab week, keep ON IT!! X


----------



## dipdabs

RXQueenie said:


> Ah well, learning a lot about myself this week... Physically and mentally. I rested my back but my thoughts drove me crazy, so went back to the gym today. Gonna train around my back issues, light, and see how that pans out this week.
> 
> Have a fab week, keep ON IT!! X


What have you done to your back? It's not good when I pulled all the muscles between my ribs and couldn't move I was so depressed, ontop of feeling guilty for not going to the gym which led to comfort eating! I hope it gets better for you and training goes ok! Will keep on it


----------



## Leeds89

RXQueenie said:


> Ah well, learning a lot about myself this week... Physically and mentally. I rested my back but my thoughts drove me crazy, so went back to the gym today. Gonna train around my back issues, light, and see how that pans out this week.
> 
> Have a fab week, keep ON IT!! X


Not really the place to say so but hope you have a speedy recovery mate!


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok here's an odd question...
> 
> I have always had a bit of an odd belly button it's not an outy but not an inny either just kinda have a lump inside. Since building muscle I'm sure it is sticking out more does anyone else have this problem? If it proper starts sticking out I'm having it chopped off!


I haven't, but I'm still too fat! But it looks to me like maybe as you're getting leaner and building Ab definition the muscle is getting closer to the surface. I would leave it for now and if it bothers you in 6-12 months time get it sorted


----------



## Queenie

Leeds89 said:


> Not really the place to say so but hope you have a speedy recovery mate!


Thank u x


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm more just sat looking at it. It's not a massive issue to me unless it does start hanging out lol just wondering if anyone else's does it when they've built stomach muscle


Sure you showed it in one of your earlier pics. Hardly notices unless I'm imagining things


----------



## Queenie

Kaywoodham said:


> What have you done to your back? It's not good when I pulled all the muscles between my ribs and couldn't move I was so depressed, ontop of feeling guilty for not going to the gym which led to comfort eating! I hope it gets better for you and training goes ok! Will keep on it


Not 100% sure. Pulled it a few weeks back, thought it had healed, went to deadlift 2 weeks later and relaxed my back when I wasn't meant to and that was it! Agony ever since. My friend who suffered prolapsed discs and had to have surgery said it sounded like a bulged disc but im not sure. Reluctant to go to doc as they will say not to lift, I can't afford chiro/osteo so im pretty much just reading my own body. The pain wakes me up in the night when I move. It's Not nice at all but completely my own fault and im paying the price!! X


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

RXQueenie said:


> Not 100% sure. Pulled it a few weeks back, thought it had healed, went to deadlift 2 weeks later and relaxed my back when I wasn't meant to and that was it! Agony ever since. My friend who suffered prolapsed discs and had to have surgery said it sounded like a bulged disc but im not sure. Reluctant to go to doc as they will say not to lift, I can't afford chiro/osteo so im pretty much just reading my own body. The pain wakes me up in the night when I move. It's Not nice at all but completely my own fault and im paying the price!! X


dont be stupid just go to the docs and get it checked out ur only just make it worse on the long run Queenie ! u call me daft but id go to the docs if i had a bad back , sooner u go the sooner ur get pain killers for it sooner ur be back to normal =]


----------



## Natty.Solider

RXQueenie said:


> The pain wakes me up in the night when I move. It's Not nice at all but completely my own fault and im paying the price!! X


That sounds bad. For once Im with scooby, I think you should go and see a doctor about it to see if its skeletal or muscular. They will tell you not to lift obviously, but if its muscular atleast you can ignore them a little.


----------



## Kimball

RXQueenie said:


> Not 100% sure. Pulled it a few weeks back, thought it had healed, went to deadlift 2 weeks later and relaxed my back when I wasn't meant to and that was it! Agony ever since. My friend who suffered prolapsed discs and had to have surgery said it sounded like a bulged disc but im not sure. Reluctant to go to doc as they will say not to lift, I can't afford chiro/osteo so im pretty much just reading my own body. The pain wakes me up in the night when I move. It's Not nice at all but completely my own fault and im paying the price!! X


Is the pain near your spine but slightly off to one side, like about 2cm?


----------



## dipdabs

RXQueenie said:


> Not 100% sure. Pulled it a few weeks back, thought it had healed, went to deadlift 2 weeks later and relaxed my back when I wasn't meant to and that was it! Agony ever since. My friend who suffered prolapsed discs and had to have surgery said it sounded like a bulged disc but im not sure. Reluctant to go to doc as they will say not to lift, I can't afford chiro/osteo so im pretty much just reading my own body. The pain wakes me up in the night when I move. It's Not nice at all but completely my own fault and im paying the price!! X


Try sleeping on a hot water bottle at night it helped my ribs out massively!


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> my wife went from uk`s strongest woman to bikini model in 3 months , check my fb for pics of her , granted she didnt win but she won an outstanding achievement award for her transition .


Already looked - great shape! I wouldn't want to pick a fight with her that's for sure lol


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> dont be stupid just go to the docs and get it checked out ur only just make it worse on the long run Queenie ! u call me daft but id go to the docs if i had a bad back , sooner u go the sooner ur get pain killers for it sooner ur be back to normal =]


waste of time going to the docs,they will just refer you to an osteopath.


----------



## Natty.Solider

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> waste of time going to the docs,they will just refer you to an osteopath.


You have to go and see the GP who will then refer you. Queenie if you cant afford an oseto outright, then you will go onto a waiting list, its usually 1-3 weeks wait from referral


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

Natty.Solider said:


> You have to go and see the GP who will then refer you. Queenie if you cant afford an oseto outright, then you will go onto a waiting list, its usually 1-3 weeks wait from referral


no you dont,i went straight to an osteopath last year.was in there 1 hour.walked out all back pain gone.cost £35


----------



## Kimball

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> no you dont,i went straight to an osteopath last year.was in there 1 hour.walked out all back pain gone.cost £35


I did the same, but if you go via your GP on the NHs it is about a months wait


----------



## dipdabs

So today I've eaten one meal prepped three more. Feeling more hungry between meals despite all the calories. Which is good seeing as I was struggling to eat it all at the beginning of last week. Really hoping the extra calories and all the protein help towards bulking up a little, feeling really skinny the last couple days. Specially yesterday when I was at a kids party. When there are 20 odd women and you are half the size of all of them and know theyre looking at you funny for it it can be quite annoying. I will obviously never be big and don't want to be but least when I've built some muscle I will know I'm not 'skinny'.

Meeting this woman in the gym at half 3 and really hoping its going to be beneficial, think I will be gutted if it's no good. Will definately post the programme up later. Excited for what it may bring but then again nervous about having someone train me where I've got so use to doing it alone.


----------



## Ginger.Tom

Hi Kay, wishing you all the best with your goals and you seem like you are really dedicated to what you want to achieve. Will definitely be keeping up with your progress. Sub'd and repped xx


----------



## dipdabs

Ginger.Tom said:


> Hi Kay, wishing you all the best with your goals and you seem like you are really dedicated to what you want to achieve. Will definitely be keeping up with your progress. Sub'd and repped xx


Ah thanks Tom


----------



## Kimball

Ginger.Tom said:


> Hi Kay, wishing you all the best with your goals and you seem like you are really dedicated to what you want to achieve. Will definitely be keeping up with your progress. Sub'd and repped xx


Not many journals subbed by mrs ewen, or should he be mr g.t.


----------



## Kimball

Come and see mine? Noscooby!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/169800-kimballs-journal-anavar-tbol-log.html


----------



## dipdabs

My sons 'exercises' haha


----------



## onthebuild

Kaywoodham said:


> My sons 'exercises' haha
> 
> View attachment 86928
> View attachment 86929


Looks to be arching his back, you wanna get that form looked at, he's taking his abs out of the exercise by not keeping hips and torso straight :lol:

haha im joking, wish i started at his age!


----------



## dipdabs

New programme! For back and shoulders. Going to do a few separate ones to cover all the body parts. 

I gota say I struggled with all this, in a good way like I definately felt it. Infact my arms were throbbing after. More than ever. When I get home though il definately be doing my abs. Although my shoulders and that feel worked I don't feel fulfilled from not doing any lower body.

So the big question is, what do you guys think?


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> New programme! For back and shoulders. Going to do a few separate ones to cover all the body parts.
> View attachment 86930
> 
> 
> I gota say I struggled with all this, in a good way like I definately felt it. Infact my arms were throbbing after. More than ever. When I get home though il definately be doing my abs. Although my shoulders and that feel worked I don't feel fulfilled from not doing any lower body.
> 
> So the big question is, what do you guys think?


If you feel it working, stick with it, you don't need to do a full body workout each time, in fact I wouldn't recommend it if you're going for growth. Best wait for Ewens input see what he thinks though, he knows this more


----------



## yannyboy

I would do back before shoulders, bigger muscle group


----------



## Kimball

Honestly? At your stage of development and with your dedication I would think more compound moves than all those little ones.

Squats, deadlifts, barbell rows, those sort, but I'm looking at it like a man's workout. Maybe one of the girls will comment. This would be a perfect one for ginger Tom?


----------



## Wasp

Kimball said:


> Honestly? At your stage of development and with your dedication I would think more compound moves than all those little ones.
> 
> Squats, deadlifts, barbell rows, those sort, but I'm looking at it like a man's workout. Maybe one of the girls will comment. This would be a perfect one for ginger Tom?


This, my mate is doing the same. She was a fcuking small girl but got a good bit of healthy meat on her now and looks amazing, took her about 6 months and she still going at it :lol:

She followed something similar to stronglifts although more reps and less sets.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> New programme! For back and shoulders. Going to do a few separate ones to cover all the body parts.
> View attachment 86930
> 
> 
> I gota say I struggled with all this, in a good way like I definately felt it. Infact my arms were throbbing after. More than ever. When I get home though il definately be doing my abs. Although my shoulders and that feel worked I don't feel fulfilled from not doing any lower body.
> 
> So the big question is, what do you guys think?


looking at that im guessing your gonna have tricep kickbacks on your tricep day .

break it down into your back and shoulder muscle and what is needed .

back

deadlift

close grip chin up or cg pull down if unable to chin

bent over row barbell

single arm dumbbell row

shoulders

barbell standing over head press

delt side raise

face pulls .

those i listed would be my choice regardless of gender our bodies are the same except for a small difference (very small in my case  )

a good simple routine for anyone would be a push pull legs

push

face pulls to warm shoulders

ohp

cg bench press

dips

pull

deadlift

chin

bent over row

legs

squat

ham curls

calf raises .

i would get you on that .


----------



## dipdabs

She said squats and dead lifts were legs? We were going to do them another day.... The problem I have is all the exercises you guys recommend I don't have a clue what they actually all are, have nobody to show me or check form and I can't really go to her now and say I don't want to do this I want to do that, if that makes sense. Ah I duno


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> She said squats and dead lifts were legs? We were going to do them another day.... The problem I have is all the exercises you guys recommend I don't have a clue what they actually all are, have nobody to show me or check form and I can't really go to her now and say I don't want to do this I want to do that, if that makes sense. Ah I duno


Don't get despondent if you go on YouTube and look for those you'll find loads of instructional pieces.

Just IMO, she's giving you typical pt girls toning stuff, with lots of faff, don't get me wrong it will work but nowhere near as satisfying or quickly as ewen's prog would.


----------



## dipdabs

Do u think she would be ****ed off if I took it to her and said I wana do this instead?


----------



## Fleg

Kaywoodham said:


> Do u think she would be ****ed off if I took it to her and said I wana do this instead?


Are you paying?

If you are I'd say no way.

Be prepared to tell her why you want to do the above though.

I like ewens push/pull/legs


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> Do u think she would be ****ed off if I took it to her and said I wana do this instead?


Your body, if she gets p1ssed off so what?


----------



## Rykard

exrx.net will show you all the exercises and how to do them.


----------



## Keeks

Hi hun. Just been reading through the last few pages of your journal. I would agree with Ewen, when starting out compound movements would be the best to get a good base, then progress from there. As for telling your PT, you're allowed your input into what you want to be doing, your the one doing it so you should be happy with what you are doing.

Also, as for the competiting thing, its a great goal to have and really keeps you on track. A year would be enough time if you stick with it and give it 110% but its definately do-able!


----------



## Queenie

Ewens routine looks good. Agree with adding the heavier compounds in. But frickin hell girl at least you're lifting some weights!! If that's what u feel comfortable with doing right now then stick with it. When you're more confident with your training on your own, step it up a notch x


----------



## Kimball

Fleg said:


> Are you paying?
> 
> If you are I'd say no way.
> 
> Be prepared to tell her why you want to do the above though.
> 
> I like ewens push/pull/legs


It's what I've been doing the last few weeks with hugely improved results.

And Kay, I think she might, why don't you Fo it for a couple of weeks while you plan a prog with our help and learn the exercises.

Then in a couple of weeks say you've been speaking to a competing female bodybuilder and you've changed your goals and want to try something she's given you?


----------



## dipdabs

Kimball said:


> It's what I've been doing the last few weeks with hugely improved results.
> 
> And Kay, I think she might, why don't you Fo it for a couple of weeks while you plan a prog with our help and learn the exercises.
> 
> Then in a couple of weeks say you've been speaking to a competing female bodybuilder and you've changed your goals and want to try something she's given you?


I think that would be my best option seeing as I am getting it for free I don't want to eliminate the help soon as I get it when I really need it.

I did ask a guy who works in the gym to show me squats and dead lifts again in the week so when I go in if he's there il make sure il ask him just so even if I do the odd set here and there it will get me use to it and the movement even if it's not in my programme right this minute.


----------



## dipdabs

Keeks said:


> Hi hun. Just been reading through the last few pages of your journal. I would agree with Ewen, when starting out compound movements would be the best to get a good base, then progress from there. As for telling your PT, you're allowed your input into what you want to be doing, your the one doing it so you should be happy with what you are doing.
> 
> Also, as for the competiting thing, its a great goal to have and really keeps you on track. A year would be enough time if you stick with it and give it 110% but its definately do-able!


Thanks keeks. Think il do what kimball and queenie said stick with it for now then in a few weeks tell her I've changed my goals and want to try ewens. I'm getting this for free and it's the only bit of help I can get so I don't want to offend her straight away. And as queenie says least il still be lifting

I will definately bare the competing in Mind aswell, after all this hard work it's kind of like why not? I think when my confidence builds and I know what I'm doing more il look into it more. How Long did it take you?

I'm feeling tired and grumpy tonight and hungry even though I've had all my meals do not quite sure why!


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> looking at that im guessing your gonna have tricep kickbacks on your tricep day .
> 
> break it down into your back and shoulder muscle and what is needed .
> 
> back
> 
> deadlift
> 
> close grip chin up or cg pull down if unable to chin
> 
> bent over row barbell
> 
> single arm dumbbell row
> 
> shoulders
> 
> barbell standing over head press
> 
> delt side raise
> 
> face pulls .
> 
> those i listed would be my choice regardless of gender our bodies are the same except for a small difference (very small in my case  )
> 
> a good simple routine for anyone would be a push pull legs
> 
> push
> 
> face pulls to warm shoulders
> 
> ohp
> 
> cg bench press
> 
> dips
> 
> pull
> 
> deadlift
> 
> chin
> 
> bent over row
> 
> legs
> 
> squat
> 
> ham curls
> 
> calf raises .
> 
> i would get you on that .


Looks like I will be getting on that lol  thanks ewen. Be a couple weeks or so cos I don't want to annoy this woman but will def give it a go


----------



## Keeks

Kaywoodham said:


> Thanks keeks. Think il do what kimball and queenie said stick with it for now then in a few weeks tell her I've changed my goals and want to try ewens. I'm getting this for free and it's the only bit of help I can get so I don't want to offend her straight away. And as queenie says least il still be lifting
> 
> I will definately bare the competing in Mind aswell, after all this hard work it's kind of like why not? I think when my confidence builds and I know what I'm doing more il look into it more. How Long did it take you?
> 
> I'm feeling tired and grumpy tonight and hungry even though I've had all my meals do not quite sure why!


Yeah sounds like a plan. The more you get into it and with her help, the more you can talk to her and work something out between you.

It took me a year from when I started training to gtting on stage. Was a tough year and stuck to everything religiously, diet and training but it was so worth it. And like you said, build you're confidence and take it from there. x


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Looks like I will be getting on that lol  thanks ewen. Be a couple weeks or so cos I don't want to annoy this woman but will def give it a go


i totally understand your thinking , your new and want to learn .

most pt`s are taught a generic whitewash it does cover many bases but you cant decorate a house if you havent got a house to decorate :lol:

stick with her learn and read also watch videos to aid learning once your ready you will be fully prepared and know how to achieve your goals .

keep everything including weights reps sets written down so when you have a down day or week and think your going backwards you can go over your notes and see how well you have done .


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> I think that would be my best option seeing as I am getting it for free I don't want to eliminate the help soon as I get it when I really need it.
> 
> I did ask a guy who works in the gym to show me squats and dead lifts again in the week so when I go in if he's there il make sure il ask him just so even if I do the odd set here and there it will get me use to it and the movement even if it's not in my programme right this minute.


Yes, that should work and doing the odd set of all the other exercises will help loads. Seriously, once the guys there know you're serious and want to learn help will not be an issue, candlit dinner offers will seem a thing of the distant past

If you stick with that and religiously follow diet like keeks has said you'll be shocked at what you can achieve in 3 months or so.

You're probably a bit grumpy because you're confused and frustrated. Once you get a programme that works that will go! Ewen's will definitely work. But you're diet is probably even more important!


----------



## dipdabs

I'm glad I have training. It's the only thing I really enjoy right now it's about the only thing going right so I don't want it to go wrong! Lol.

Diet today


----------



## Tassotti

www.foodfocus.co.uk


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm glad I have training. It's the only thing I really enjoy right now it's about the only thing going right so I don't want it to go wrong! Lol.
> 
> Diet today
> View attachment 86952


That's pretty cool, you're calories are about the same as mine, lol. Wish I didn't gain so easily!!! That's a very detailed list but still don't like my fitness pal? 



So what else isn't going right? You need pms working! Or you could [email protected] #noscooby


----------



## dipdabs

Kimball said:


> That's pretty cool, you're calories are about the same as mine, lol. Wish I didn't gain so easily!!! That's a very detailed list but still don't like my fitness pal?
> 
> View attachment 86953
> 
> 
> So what else isn't going right? You need pms working! Or you could [email protected] #noscooby


Whenever I have tried putting weight on before I've failed, let's hope this works!

Nope I like my pad and paper lol I'm the same with everything it drives people I work with insane when I turn up with all my scraps of paper.

Ah just the usual work, money, childcare and men lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

[email protected]adyknowmyemail.co.uk #noscooby 

diet looks alright one thing i would say is drop the shakes out unless its a last resort .


----------



## Kimball

ewen said:


> [email protected]yknowmyemail.co.uk #noscooby
> 
> diet looks alright one thing i would say is drop the shakes out unless its a last resort .


Shakes are nice and your mail addy looks loads more scooby like than mine! And I really meant the noscooby


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kimball said:


> Shakes are nice and your mail addy looks loads more scooby like than mine! And I really meant the noscooby


problem with shakes is that real food is much better and unless you cant eat enough to grow then you dont need to have a shake .

amino acid profiles and all that .


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> Whenever I have tried putting weight on before I've failed, let's hope this works!
> 
> Nope I like my pad and paper lol I'm the same with everything it drives people I work with insane when I turn up with all my scraps of paper.
> 
> Ah just the usual work, money, childcare and men lol


It will work if you do it like that, if it doesn't just force another few hundred calories in.

You don't say! I gadgetise everything I can. Helps keep me interested.

Ah those 3, no help there I'm afraid, childcare is mental nowadays. When we have a baby I think one of us will have to give up work to look after her. I volunteer myself.


----------



## Kimball

ewen said:


> problem with shakes is that real food is much better and unless you cant eat enough to grow then you dont need to have a shake .
> 
> amino acid profiles and all that .


I'm not sure I agree with that! But don't want to confuse Kay, I honestly think if she can only stomach a shake to make up the macros and calories at this stage that would be infinitely better than forcing solid food and making it an unpleasant chore? Yes/no ?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kimball said:


> I'm not sure I agree with that! But don't want to confuse Kay, I honestly think if she can only stomach a shake to make up the macros and calories at this stage that would be infinitely better than forcing solid food and making it an unpleasant chore? Yes/no ?


theres 9 essential amino acids our bodies get from whole solid food , most protein powders are processed on the cheap (denatured) and lack these however through solid food these are easily got .

although this comes into play at the next level its not essential right now but something to try aim for .


----------



## dipdabs

Maybe in another week or so I will try cutting out the shake and getting another meal in me instead, seeing as I'm getting hungrier now anyway that might be a good idea!


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

Kaywoodham said:


> She said squats and dead lifts were legs? We were going to do them another day.... The problem I have is all the exercises you guys recommend I don't have a clue what they actually all are, have nobody to show me or check form and I can't really go to her now and say I don't want to do this I want to do that, if that makes sense. Ah I duno


youtubes not a bad place for checking form on exercises


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

Kimball said:


> I did the same, but if you go via your GP on the NHs it is about a months wait


another month of pain and possibly more damage


----------



## Gorgeous_George

oioi Kay

dno wats the topic here but ill say always eat solid meals wen possible and have shakes wen ur short on time, i have em pre/post wo and before bed. if u need amino acids u can get cheap tablets from anywhere but if ur eating half decent ur getting enough and most protein powders have aminos in them


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

Kaywoodham said:


> Maybe in another week or so I will try cutting out the shake and getting another meal in me instead, seeing as I'm getting hungrier now anyway that might be a good idea!


do you make your shake with water or milk? i always make mine with full fat milk.fills you up more.


----------



## dipdabs

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> do you make your shake with water or milk? i always make mine with full fat milk.fills you up more.


Water. I might start using milk for 2nd one of the day as I'm not sure if I'm getting enough calcium


----------



## dipdabs

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> youtubes not a bad place for checking form on exercises


Will be researching all exercises when I get time tomorrow I still find it a lot easier being with someone in the gym that can actually show me but YouTube and the various other sites people have mentioned must be a good start


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> Will be researching all exercises when I get time tomorrow I still find it a lot easier being with someone in the gym that can actually show me but YouTube and the various other sites people have mentioned must be a good start


Yes nothing like doing it, but at least you'll know what people mean and the basics of the movement.


----------



## Dux

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> youtubes not a bad place for checking form on exercises


And hamsters on a piano


----------



## dipdabs

Dux said:


> And hamsters on a piano


Send me the link to that sh1t dux!!!


----------



## Dux




----------



## yannyboy

Dux said:


> And hamsters on a piano


I put our hamster up in YouTube on her wheel, pmsl


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> I put our hamster up in YouTube on her wheel, pmsl


Yanny you are going to have to send a link of this now too lol


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Yanny you are going to have to send a link of this now too lol


I'm in my cab driving around London at the mo

Will have to stick the link up later

3 minutes of absolute [email protected], lol


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> I'm in my cab driving around London at the mo
> 
> Will have to stick the link up later
> 
> 3 minutes of absolute [email protected], lol


I kept rats for years. Funniest things to train ever. My first one just use to follow me round the house. He also use to chase a remote control car and attack it. Soo funny


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

Dux said:


> And hamsters on a piano


lmao.saw this the other day on that ricky gervais 'derek' episode.


----------



## Dux

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> lmao.saw this the other day on that ricky gervais 'derek' episode.


Sadly it was the funniest thing throughout the episode.


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> I kept rats for years. Funniest things to train ever. My first one just use to follow me round the house. He also use to chase a remote control car and attack it. Soo funny


Most girls I know would run a mile from rats, lol


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> Most girls I know would run a mile from rats, lol


I've had 4. Dodger, starsky and hutch and misfit. A vet killed misfit and said after 'I won't charge you for this consultation' ****hole lol


----------



## Dux

Kaywoodham said:


> I've had 4. Dodger, starsky and hutch and misfit. A vet killed misfit and said after 'I won't charge you for this consultation' ****hole lol


Did you let him set the trap in front of you?


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> I've had 4. Dodger, starsky and hutch and misfit. A vet killed misfit and said after 'I won't charge you for this consultation' ****hole lol


How did he kill the rat?


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> How did he kill the rat?


Tried opening his mouth, made him panic and shut him in a box. The scuffling soon stopped. He was sick but the shock didn't help. RIP misfit


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Tried opening his mouth, made him panic and *shut him in a box*. The scuffling soon stopped. He was sick but the shock didn't help. RIP misfit


Are you sure he was a vet, jeez, lol


----------



## yannyboy

Just dropped someone off in Kensington, how the other half live, lol


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> Just dropped someone off in Kensington, how the other half live, lol


It is quite mad isn't it people chatting from all over the place


----------



## Dux

Kaywoodham said:


> Tried opening his mouth, made him panic and shut him in a box. The scuffling soon stopped. He was sick but the shock didn't help. RIP misfit


Did he not try shaking the box ever so slightly so it sounded like he was still alive? I would of, then you'd have gone home, found it dead later and blamed yourself :lol:


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> It is quite mad isn't it people chatting from all over the place


Yep, the joys of internet, lol


----------



## omz187

Does your old man know your posting uphalf naked pics of yourself on the web


----------



## dipdabs

omz187 said:


> Does your old man know your posting uphalf naked pics of yourself on the web


Sorry?


----------



## Dux

omz187 said:


> Does your old man know your posting uphalf naked pics of yourself on the web


I think you should start a new thread with that title, aimed at everybody.


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> Sorry?


Think you've found another one!


----------



## Kimball

omz187 said:


> Does your old man know your posting uphalf naked pics of yourself on the web


Does yours?


----------



## Dux

Kimball said:


> Does yours?


Mine does, he takes the pictures :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Well least they aren't drunk pictures falling over with my knickers over my head like the majority of girls facebooks.

Fuk this like anyone else want to take a dislike to me? Do it now so I can get up in the morning and have a good laugh at these sad people! Get a grip!


----------



## Kimball

Dux said:


> Mine does, he takes the pictures :lol:


So does mine


----------



## yannyboy

It's a bodybuilding website, we're the sort of people that like to show our bodies off, lol


----------



## omz187

simple question, i was curious i asked a question , no need to get upset boys


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> Well least they aren't drunk pictures falling over with my knickers over my head like the majority of girls facebooks.
> 
> Fuk this like anyone else want to take a dislike to me? Do it now so I can get up in the morning and have a good laugh at these sad people! Get a grip!


It's ok, another guy who got dumped by a girl because for whatever reason and now thinks any woman being friendly is a slag. The world is full of them, and especially this forum.


----------



## dipdabs

omz187 said:


> simple question, i was curious i asked a question , no need to get upset boys


Quite obv a stupid one


----------



## Gorgeous_George

atleast omz didnt call u a **** like in my journal lol


----------



## Kimball

omz187 said:


> simple question, i was curious i asked a question , no need to get upset boys


Really? Didn't come across like that at all. And she hasn't got an old man if you'd read before posting or was it just the pictures you looked at


----------



## Kimball

Gorgeous_George said:


> atleast omz didnt call u a **** like in my journal lol


Explain?


----------



## dipdabs

I wonder if this woman's old man knows


----------



## Dux

Kimball said:


> Really? Didn't come across like that at all. And she hasn't got an old man if you'd read before posting or was it just the pictures you looked at


He hit the vinegar strokes before reading the words :lol:


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kimball said:


> Explain?


lol in my journal yestrday i think? he just wrote 'George your a ****'

its quiet exciting tho becuase im not 100% which insult he went with


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> Quite obv a stupid one


He doesn't mean your dad, he means your boyfriend/husband.

I would edit that last post, it will get taken out of context.


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kaywoodham said:


> I wonder if this woman's dad knows
> 
> View attachment 86966


do u av 8 difrent pages of naked birds on ur fone?


----------



## Kimball

Gorgeous_George said:


> lol in my journal yestrday i think? he just wrote 'George your a ****'
> 
> its quiet exciting tho becuase im not 100% which insult he went with


And any reason?


----------



## omz187

for the next 2 pages of your log, people are going to be talking about my comment lool, forget i said anything nice journal


----------



## yannyboy

I'm changing my avi tomorrow wearing a big winter coat!


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kimball said:


> And any reason?


None whatsoever :no:


----------



## Dux

And surprise surprise the warrior doesn't have one


----------



## Kimball

yannyboy said:


> I'm changing my avi tomorrow wearing a big winter coat!


So you should! Does your old man know you've posted that!


----------



## dipdabs

Gorgeous_George said:


> do u av 8 difrent pages of naked birds on ur fone?


50


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kimball said:


> So you should! Does your old man know you've posted that!


LMWAO


----------



## Kimball

Gorgeous_George said:


> None whatsoever :no:


Did you neg him?

I was trying to give him the benefit of the doubt, but appears not!


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> I'm changing my avi tomorrow wearing a big winter coat!


Good idea yanny someone might see you otherwise!


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> 50


That's more than uriels got I reckon, well done


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> Good idea yanny someone might see you otherwise!


It's his old man I'm bothered about!


----------



## omz187

The warrior? not a warrior mate, just asked a question that upset half of you, and I haven't got my pic up I want to get much bigger before i post a pic up here haha


----------



## yannyboy

Kimball said:


> So you should! Does your old man know you've posted that!


Yes but he's not the jealous type!


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kimball said:


> Did you neg him?
> 
> I was trying to give him the benefit of the doubt, but appears not!


nah he was already a red-un


----------



## dipdabs

omz187 said:


> The warrior? not a warrior mate, just asked a question that upset half of you, and I haven't got my pic up I want to get much bigger before i post a pic up here haha


----------



## dipdabs

omz187 said:


> The warrior? not a warrior mate, just asked a question that upset half of you, and I haven't got my pic up I want to get much bigger before i post a pic up here haha


Thought u were leaving?


----------



## Dux

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 86967


You should sort them wires out before someone trips over them.


----------



## omz187

No batty, yh I'm gone, calm down!


----------



## yannyboy

Dux said:


> You should sort them wires out before someone trips over them.


And the ironing, lol


----------



## Dux

I'm waiting for the day there's a dildo left in the background in one of these ladies posts :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> And the ironing, lol


Everytime I put my straighteners and hair dryer away they're back out again what's the point. And there will always be an ironing pile lol


----------



## Kimball

omz187 said:


> The warrior? not a warrior mate, just asked a question that upset half of you, and I haven't got my pic up I want to get much bigger before i post a pic up here haha


And you're post on George's journal? And the point of the question?


----------



## dipdabs

Dux said:


> I'm waiting for the day there's a dildo left in the background in one of these ladies posts :lol:


I did move one out the way actually


----------



## yannyboy

Dux said:


> I'm waiting for the day there's a dildo left in the background in one of these ladies posts :lol:


I'm giggling to myself in my cab at the mo after reading that Dux


----------



## Kimball

Gorgeous_George said:


> nah he was already a red-un


There's a surprise!


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kimball said:


> And you're post on George's journal? And the point of the question?


arghhh dont he might insult me again my confidence cant take another hit like that!


----------



## Dux

Kaywoodham said:


> I did move one out the way actually


My mum puts mine away :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Dux said:


> My mum puts mine away :lol:


Hahahahaha


----------



## dipdabs

Dux said:


> My mum puts mine away :lol:


Does she clean it too


----------



## Kimball

Gorgeous_George said:


> arghhh dont he might insult me again my confidence cant take another hit like that!


You can get it removed if you want? What a tool!


----------



## dipdabs

Right I really am gna bed. Carry on on here if u want lol niiigghhhttt


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Everytime I put my straighteners and hair dryer away they're back out again what's the point. And there will always be an ironing pile lol


I know, my old man hates the ironing as well, lol


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kaywoodham said:


> I did move one out the way actually


sick perv pleasuring urself to my pics, i knew it!


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> Does she clean it too


That's wrong


----------



## Dux

Kaywoodham said:


> Does she clean it too


I would imagine so, she's very thorough :lol:


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kimball said:


> You can get it removed if you want? What a tool!


nah im just happy to have the attention


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Right I really am gna bed. Carry on on here if u want lol niiigghhhttt


Yeah, I'm driving home now, see you folks tomorrow

Gotta to get up a bit earlier and watch my daughters sports day


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Dux said:


> I would imagine so, she's very thorough :lol:


this is y i dont like coming on here at these times


----------



## Gorgeous_George

night yall

i just heard the scariest fecking noise out my window like a cat or fox sounds like an old women crying


----------



## Kimball

Night Kay


----------



## dipdabs

Gorgeous_George said:


> night yall
> 
> i just heard the scariest fecking noise out my window like a cat or fox sounds like an old women crying


Cat having sex prob noisy buggers!


----------



## dipdabs

Night again


----------



## Breda

Mornin Kay... Looks like I got you all to myself now


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Kaywoodham said:


> Cat having sex prob noisy buggers!


always about sex with u isnst it haha ryt f this im going bed niyt yall x


----------



## dipdabs

Gorgeous_George said:


> always about sex with u isnst it haha ryt f this im going bed niyt yall x


It's true when u hear what sounds like screaming it's cats either fighting or making babies!


----------



## dipdabs

Breda said:


> Mornin Kay... Looks like I got you all to myself now


Bit late Breda lol and pooky and scooby might have something to say about that. Candlelit dinner I cook myself with scooby and burgers down barry Island with pooky. Can u beat it!?


----------



## Kimball

Yes he can


----------



## dipdabs

I'm not sure I want to mind. I see him refer to someone the other day about who he is currently 'tapping', not my buzz lol


----------



## Craigyboy

Fvck candles, fvck the burgers

Jaeger bombs, black eyes and dirty sex in the street

Now that's a night out welcome to Falkirk!


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm not sure I want to mind. I see him refer to someone the other day about who he is currently 'tapping', not my buzz lol


Yes but with Breda everybody knows what it's about and he is looking for the one, when that will stop


----------



## dipdabs

Kimball said:


> Yes but with Breda everybody knows what it's about and he is looking for the one, when that will stop


Dnt try sticking up for him he's already told me he likes to go with the flow and doesn't want a gf at the mo just likes seeing people. Not being sucked into that one lol


----------



## dipdabs

I need more protein. I find myself shopping for fish meat poultry and veg constantly!


----------



## Queenie

Quark, cottage cheese, I found a Greek yog that contains 17g protein. Burgen bread has 7g protein per slice.

Sure the lads might be able to come up with some more x


----------



## dipdabs

RXQueenie said:


> Quark, cottage cheese, I found a Greek yog that contains 17g protein. Burgen bread has 7g protein per slice.
> 
> Sure the lads might be able to come up with some more x


I did buy some quark the other day must try it! Il have a butchers in the bread section today. I just told my son we have to go to morrisons again and he cried lolll


----------



## Queenie

Kaywoodham said:


> I did buy some quark the other day must try it! Il have a butchers in the bread section today. I just told my son we have to go to morrisons again and he cried lolll


Keeks is the quark queen so she will give u some ideas of how to make it taste nice.

I mix half a tub with a scoop of protein powder and it fixes my sweet tooth in the evening x


----------



## Tassotti

Add a packet of sugar free orange jelly to 300ml boiling water

Stir

Chuck that, a couple of scoops of choc protein powder, and a tub of quark into a blender, and mix all that crap up

Pour into four tubs and bung em in the fridge for a few hours

Choc Orange Mousse

115 Kcals, 4g carb, 1g Fat, 22g P

Macros are dependent on the powder you use, but there or thereabouts


----------



## dipdabs

Will try that when I get some chocolate protein been on vanilla it's getting boring so next batch chocolate!


----------



## Breda

Kaywoodham:3237487 said:


> Bit late Breda lol and pooky and scooby might have something to say about that. Candlelit dinner I cook myself with scooby and burgers down barry Island with pooky. Can u beat it!?


Of course I can beat it... Fire work lit dinner you cook for yourself, burgers WITH chips... THEN some Caribbean food which I cook very well as been doin it since a little boy... How does that grab you

Kimball is right tho I am look for the 1 and I don't recall saying I don't want a gf cos I like seeing people, my account must have been hacked or something

Protein: quark is easy, lots of things you can do with it to make it more palletable... Throw some whey, berries and honey in the mix

There's a recipe section somewhere on here you'll find loads of ideas there


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> Dnt try sticking up for him he's already told me he likes to go with the flow and doesn't want a gf at the mo just likes seeing people. Not being sucked into that one lol


Lol, ok


----------



## dipdabs

Breda said:


> Of course I can beat it... Fire work lit dinner you cook for yourself, burgers WITH chips... THEN some Caribbean food which I cook very well as been doin it since a little boy... How does that grab you
> 
> Kimball is right tho I am look for the 1 and I don't recall saying I don't want a gf cos I like seeing people, my account must have been hacked or something
> 
> Protein: quark is easy, lots of things you can do with it to make it more palletable... Throw some whey, berries and honey in the mix
> 
> There's a recipe section somewhere on here you'll find loads of ideas there


I must of got some comments confused apologies!

Umm see I still don't like the cooking for myself thing lol. I do love Caribbean food though goat curry is amazing!


----------



## Breda

How else you guna eat if you don't cook for yourself lol

It's curry goat Kay but I'll let you off you were close enough

My curry goat is serious tho... I can guarantee you've never tasted a better one yet... And my fried dumplings nom nom nom


----------



## dipdabs

Breda said:


> How else you guna eat if you don't cook for yourself lol
> 
> It's curry goat Kay but I'll let you off you were close enough
> 
> My curry goat is serious tho... I can guarantee you've never tasted a better one yet... And my fried dumplings nom nom nom


Il just eat your 'curry goat' fried dumplings are amazing but I can only manage one, so sweet. Love plantain and fish cakes aswell mmmmmm oh and mutton mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> Dnt try sticking up for him he's already told me he likes to go with the flow and doesn't want a gf at the mo just likes seeing people. Not being sucked into that one lol


See told you


----------



## Breda

Kaywoodham:3238656 said:


> Il just eat your 'curry goat' fried dumplings are amazing but I can only manage one, so sweet. Love plantain and fish cakes aswell mmmmmm oh and mutton mmmmmmmmmmmm


Yes you can eat my curry goat if there's any left over lol I actually usually make it with mutton so its curry mutton not goat, but that's just a technicality

Fried dumps ain't usually sweet, the sweet version are called festivals... I loves those but my teeth doesn't

You get 10 outa 10 for plantain and fish cakes tho... Salt fish Patties nom nom fcukin nom


----------



## dipdabs

I've never tried the salt fish will have to give it a go. You'd love a place I work for they're always making me food say I'm too skinny lol, they too learnt it all from young children.


----------



## dipdabs

So today I've still been on my diet well apart from one small biscuit because my son was trying to shove it in my mouth and I couldn't resist. No training today apart from abs. Just done my usual abs routine off my DVD and didn't really feel anything after, not sure why as it usually really hurts. Time to start looking for a new abs routine I think ontop of everything else. Will post diet for the day shortly when I have finished eating and added it all up. I also saw on someone's journal or something... I think queenie said about it, buying some flackseed oil so I got some today and cooked my turkey steaks in it  I had a latte today aswell but I'm sure that's not going to make a huge difference. I've kept up with my water really well up until today, I've only drank 2 litres so far so lots of water between now and bed!!


----------



## Keeks

RXQueenie said:


> Keeks is the quark queen so she will give u some ideas of how to make it taste nice.
> 
> I mix half a tub with a scoop of protein powder and it fixes my sweet tooth in the evening x


Lol, I do like my quark! 

Theres loads you can do with it, but just don't try it on its own cos it might put you off, its not the nicest. Like Queenie said, mix it with powder and its lovely or you can get some flavour drops from MyProtein, they do loads of flavours and added to the quark, it tastes just like a yoghurt.

You can make a mini cheesecake with it, just add some lemon flavouring (or any other flavouring but lemons ace) to the quark, make a base of crushed oat cakes and put the topping on. Or you can mix some quark with egg whites, some vanilla flavouring or vanilla protein, mix it all up, and microwave it for a few mins, lovely warm moose like pudding. Or if you tear up some bread, add some sultanas, and pour the same mixture over it, bake in oven for 20 mins and you have a healthy bread & buter pudding.

You can also make a quark quiche, just chop some quiche like veg, I use cherry tomatoes, peppers, onions and spinach, mix some quark with a few egg whites, pour over the veg and cook for about 20/25 mins, quark quiche and its awesome!

If you just want to add some more protein in your diet, you can just add some quark to a protein shake maybe.

Or use as an alternative to mayo so if you;re having maybe tuna mayo, use the quark and it boosts protein and healthier than mayo.

Enjoy! :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

Keeks said:


> Lol, I do like my quark!
> 
> Theres loads you can do with it, but just don't try it on its own cos it might put you off, its not the nicest. Like Queenie said, mix it with powder and its lovely or you can get some flavour drops from MyProtein, they do loads of flavours and added to the quark, it tastes just like a yoghurt.
> 
> You can make a mini cheesecake with it, just add some lemon flavouring (or any other flavouring but lemons ace) to the quark, make a base of crushed oat cakes and put the topping on. Or you can mix some quark with egg whites, some vanilla flavouring or vanilla protein, mix it all up, and microwave it for a few mins, lovely warm moose like pudding. Or if you tear up some bread, add some sultanas, and pour the same mixture over it, bake in oven for 20 mins and you have a healthy bread & buter pudding.
> 
> You can also make a quark quiche, just chop some quiche like veg, I use cherry tomatoes, peppers, onions and spinach, mix some quark with a few egg whites, pour over the veg and cook for about 20/25 mins, quark quiche and its awesome!
> 
> If you just want to add some more protein in your diet, you can just add some quark to a protein shake maybe.
> 
> Or use as an alternative to mayo so if you;re having maybe tuna mayo, use the quark and it boosts protein and healthier than mayo.
> 
> Enjoy! :thumb:


Ah brilliant thanks keeks I'm actually feeling quite excited about trying it now I will let you know how it goes, tomorrow morning I am on it!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

You hitting the gym 2mo then kay ?? how did the other day go with ur training routine with the personal trainer ?? Scoobs :bounce:


----------



## yannyboy

How often do you train abs

Fish oils are a better source than flaxseed


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> How often do you train abs
> 
> Fish oils are a better source than flaxseed


it was rapeseed I got sorry, i think and its full of omega 3 and 6. Um 4 or 5 times a week usually


----------



## yannyboy

I wouldn't do them more than twice a week, they won't recover each time you train them otherwise


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> I wouldn't do them more than twice a week, they won't recover each time you train them otherwise


its not a proper session it literally takes ten minutes its got me from no abs to now, but def have to change it so will remember


----------



## Phenix

Kaywoodham said:


> its not a proper session it literally takes ten minutes its got me from no abs to now, but def have to change it so will remember


Hope your training is going well. I know you think, I was a bit hard on you. But I was just trying to help girl lol


----------



## dipdabs

no worries, thanks!


----------



## dipdabs

Right so yesterday I messed up big time. Ate my usual amount of meals and thought I had got the proportions right. Where it's been generally the same each day adding up I decided I would do yesterday's adding up this morning. No wonder I was starving last night didn't even hit my Maintenence let along bulking target! The fat and protein are fine but calories and carbs I seriously needed more. No wonder I'm grumpy today! Lesson learnt to do it every evening and smash in some more food if I haven't hit the target! Feeling very skinny today, this will be why!


----------



## Breda

Don't worry about it Kay... 1 day will make no difference in the scheme of things

Glad to see you writing everything down tho... You put me to shame ffs


----------



## lxm

Kay - A little tip... a tablespoon of EVOO is around 100cals... and Healthy source of fats! Sometimes Ill have a tablespoon or two if im not managing to fit it all in! and it keeps you happy


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> Kay - A little tip... a tablespoon of EVOO is around 100cals... and Healthy source of fats! Sometimes Ill have a tablespoon or two if im not managing to fit it all in! and it keeps you happy


Umm what's evoo?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Fat is no sub for carbs and one day will make a difference as it breaks the golden rule of consistency being key .

People fail because they miss a day here and there then take more gear thinking that's the issue .

Having said that Kay as a newbie your learning so don't fret to much and you have your notes to look over .

You'll get there you grumpy fcuker


----------



## lxm

Sorry - Extra Virgin Olive Oil!

And ewen is wont lead to failure and inconsistency if its incorporated into the daily diet... Drizzled into one of your shakes, over your salad or meat.

Cals are cals in my opinion if you are not managing to get maintence from meals and need a quick boost


----------



## MRSTRONG

lxm said:


> Sorry - Extra Virgin Olive Oil!
> 
> And ewen is wont lead to failure and inconsistency if its incorporated into the daily diet... Drizzled into one of your shakes, over your salad or meat.
> 
> Cals are cals in my opinion if you are not managing to get maintence from meals and need a quick boost


Cals maybe cals to you but to the body cals are from different sources burnt differently , why replace a carb with fat when they are used differently ?

Let's see the gains you have made since starting training

And compare .


----------



## dipdabs

Well I've learnt my lesson now won't happen again sir lol

I've just had a well nice sandwich boiled eggs, cucumber, cheese and a little salad cream mmmmmm.

Aswell least I now know the signs of not eating enough, starving yesterday evening and feeling crap today so I know when to double check my food intake!


----------



## Fat

Kaywoodham said:


> Well I've learnt my lesson now won't happen again sir lol
> 
> I've just had a well nice sandwich boiled eggs, cucumber, cheese and a little salad cream mmmmmm.
> 
> Aswell least I now know the signs of not eating enough, starving yesterday evening and feeling crap today so I know when to double check my food intake!


No pic? :confused1:


----------



## dipdabs

Fat said:


> No pic? :confused1:


It was gone before the camera could even take it


----------



## Breda

ewen:3240957 said:


> Fat is no sub for carbs and one day will make a difference as it breaks the golden rule of consistency being key .
> 
> People fail because they miss a day here and there then take more gear thinking that's the issue .
> 
> Having said that Kay as a newbie your learning so don't fret to much and you have your notes to look over .
> 
> You'll get there you grumpy fcuker


That's basically what I was tryin to say you monkey lookin cnut


----------



## MRSTRONG

Breda said:


> That's basically what I was tryin to say you monkey lookin cnut


Yeah I thought you were


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> Yeah I thought you were


Ewen I have some good news for u!


----------



## dipdabs

Jelous?


----------



## phoenix1980

Try Bran oil or rapeseed oil


----------



## Fat

Kaywoodham said:


> Jelous?
> 
> View attachment 87226


Your food always looks nice


----------



## dipdabs

phoenix1980 said:


> Try Bran oil or rapeseed oil


Cooked my chicken in rapeseed oil


----------



## dipdabs

Fat said:


> Your food always looks nice


Always tastes nice too lol


----------



## MissBC

Keeks said:


> Lol, I do like my quark!
> 
> Theres loads you can do with it, but just don't try it on its own cos it might put you off, its not the nicest.
> 
> Enjoy! :thumb:


i have it every single morning for breakfast

1 tub of quark

20g cashew nuts

sprinkle of cinnamon

sprinkle of nutmeg

Algarve sweetner (about 1-2 teaspoons)

Mrs Butterworths sugar free pancake syrup (about 1-2 teaspoons)

mix it all up and eat LUSH

Or i have

Quark

Blueberries or raspberries

Add some sweetener

done


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> Jelous?
> 
> View attachment 87226


That actually looks nice!


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> Jelous?
> 
> View attachment 87226


Looks nice but I hate rice and peas.... DON'T NEG ME BREDA


----------



## Kimball

It's rice and pea


----------



## Leeds89

Kimball said:


> It's rice and pea


Lol I'm so white


----------



## Kimball

I think


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Ewen I have some good news for u!


heya , whats that ?


----------



## MissBC

dont cook with the flaxseed oil or extra virgin olive oil hun and a few others as you risk creating an oxidized oil that can do your body more harm than good 

just put it on your food after x


----------



## yannyboy

I've heard macadamia nut oil is supposed to be great to cook with, does anybody use it?


----------



## Leeds89

MissBC said:


> dont cook with the flaxseed oil or extra virgin olive oil hun and a few others as you risk creating an oxidized oil that can do your body more harm than good
> 
> just put it on your food after x


Woah! Is there a big risk? I cook twice a day with EVOO :blink:


----------



## dipdabs

MissBC said:


> dont cook with the flaxseed oil or extra virgin olive oil hun and a few others as you risk creating an oxidized oil that can do your body more harm than good
> 
> just put it on your food after x


Thanks for the tips and quark recipes I've got so many to get through now lol.

I've scrapped olive oil, I use to use that 1calorie spray. Now using rapeseed oil to cook with


----------



## yannyboy

Leeds89 said:


> Woah! Is there a big risk? I cook twice a day with EVOO :blink:


Not ideal to cook with, has a low smoke point


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> I've heard macadamia nut oil is supposed to be great to cook with, does anybody use it?


Never tried it yanny!


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> heya , whats that ?


Well today I bucked up the courage to take your programme to the gym and ask the most in shape guy that works there to help me 

He said its a great programme and is more than happy to help. He's going to do a few separate programmes with me for it so I learn how to do it in splits.

First one Saturday, 11am :-D


----------



## dipdabs

And food was brown rice, sugar snap peas, mangeout, 2 chicken breasts and nandos sweet chilli sauce


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Well today I bucked up the courage to take your programme to the gym and ask the most in shape guy that works there to help me
> 
> He said its a great programme and is more than happy to help. He's going to do a few separate programmes with me for it so I learn how to do it in splits.
> 
> First one Saturday, 11am :-D


im glad you went to him hun you wont regret it , i know your pt was there to help for free but this way you will actually get results :lol:

im pleased for you and you owe me a kiss on the lips :tt2: :devil2:


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> Well today I bucked up the courage to take your programme to the gym and ask the most in shape guy that works there to help me
> 
> He said its a great programme and is more than happy to help. He's going to do a few separate programmes with me for it so I learn how to do it in splits.
> 
> First one Saturday, 11am :-D


That sounds brilliant!


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> im glad you went to him hun you wont regret it , i know your pt was there to help for free but this way you will actually get results :lol:
> 
> im pleased for you and you owe me a kiss on the lips :tt2: :devil2:


Haha on the cheek is as far as it goes! Your mrs is in way better shape than me I don't want to stand on her toes! Lol.

Ah that's the other thing my PT was in there and see me talking to him. So she came over and asked what we were chatting about. So I showed her the programme you gave me and said I wanted to incorporate it, she kind of just looked at it and didn't say anything and walked off. I feel really bad to be honest but I will try and smooth it out so she can still get involved... Maybe the outcome I'm looking for isn't what she's looking for as a guinea pig...


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> Haha on the cheek is as far as it goes! Your mrs is in way better shape than me I don't want to stand on her toes! Lol.
> 
> Ah that's the other thing my PT was in there and see me talking to him. So she came over and asked what we were chatting about. So I showed her the programme you gave me and said I wanted to incorporate it, she kind of just looked at it and didn't say anything and walked off. I feel really bad to be honest but I will try and smooth it out so she can still get involved... Maybe the outcome I'm looking for isn't what she's looking for as a guinea pig...


Ewen may be a raging test filled pervert  But he certainly knows his training. You'll do well with it for sure


----------



## Natty.Solider

MissBC said:


> dont cook with the flaxseed oil or extra virgin olive oil hun and a few others as you risk creating an oxidized oil that can do your body more harm than good
> 
> just put it on your food after x


Completely off topic, but were you at S****y's London start of may? I remember seeing someone in a similar bikini and they looked like they would compete.

It blanked it out... but its meant to be sw ankys without the space.

and Kay good luck with your sessions, youll be able to train well on your own after them


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> Haha on the cheek is as far as it goes! Your mrs is in way better shape than me I don't want to stand on her toes! Lol.
> 
> Ah that's the other thing my PT was in there and see me talking to him. So she came over and asked what we were chatting about. So I showed her the programme you gave me and said I wanted to incorporate it, she kind of just looked at it and didn't say anything and walked off. I feel really bad to be honest but I will try and smooth it out so she can still get involved... Maybe the outcome I'm looking for isn't what she's looking for as a guinea pig...


Honestly think no great loss. You'll make some good progress now


----------



## dipdabs

Kimball said:


> Honestly think no great loss. You'll make some good progress now


Hope so! Need to go on my laptop to rep ewen lol


----------



## dipdabs

So in a bit of a limbo at the minute waiting for my programme to be sorted and makes me feel very disinterested in my usual! But still went to the gym today done 10 mins warm up on the concept rower and bike. The rower killed my arms so I left them today, not something I usually use! Smashed my abs properly in the gym, this made up for my very lacking session yesterday! Then I just done my legs 70kg leg press 3 x 10. 25kg leg curl 3 x 10 and leg extension 25kg 3 x 10.

Diet has still been good and done that bit extra on everything so hopefully not lacking in calories today!


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> So in a bit of a limbo at the minute waiting for my programme to be sorted and makes me feel very disinterested in my usual! But still went to the gym today done 10 mins warm up on the concept rower and bike. The rower killed my arms so I left them today, not something I usually use! Smashed my abs properly in the gym, this made up for my very lacking session yesterday! Then I just done my legs 70kg leg press 3 x 10. 25kg leg curl 3 x 10 and leg extension 25kg 3 x 10.
> 
> Diet has still been good and done that bit extra on everything so hopefully not lacking in calories today!


Some training is gonna be better than no training mate :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

Leeds89 said:


> Some training is gonna be better than no training mate :thumbup1:


I tell ya tho it's amazing what difference a tan makes! Jab jab jabbb!


----------



## MissBC

Natty.Solider said:


> Completely off topic, but were you at S****y's London start of may? I remember seeing someone in a similar bikini and they looked like they would compete.
> 
> It blanked it out... but its meant to be sw ankys without the space.
> 
> and Kay good luck with your sessions, youll be able to train well on your own after them


whats/who is s****ys?

na wont have been me if i have never herd of it?


----------



## dipdabs

Cheat day tomorrow and first thing I'm having a fry up. Just thought I would remind myself and everyone the day is coming


----------



## Kimball

Fry up, not had one for over a year, how tempting!


----------



## dipdabs

My fitness pal is now my friend 

Yesterday I done ok with my diet, went over my fat intake a bit and calories but nothing major.


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> My fitness pal is now my friend
> 
> Yesterday I done ok with my diet, went over my fat intake a bit and calories but nothing major.
> 
> View attachment 87274


Told you it was great!


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> I tell ya tho it's amazing what difference a tan makes! Jab jab jabbb!


Getting back on the MT2 when I get back home, like an idiot I leftit in my bedroom when we had that heat wave, need to buy some more now


----------



## Leeds89

BTW, what happened to the thread in general? I had so many posts in that!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Thanks gorgeous xx


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> Thanks gorgeous xx


No worries


----------



## dipdabs

Leeds89 said:


> BTW, what happened to the thread in general? I had so many posts in that!


Which thread? The misunderstanding one?


----------



## Cheater2K

Looks like your doing well, and sticking to it  well done on the big effort


----------



## dipdabs

Cheater2K said:


> Looks like your doing well, and sticking to it  well done on the big effort


Ah thanks


----------



## dipdabs

And tonight's dinner...



Jack helped lol


----------



## Cheater2K

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah thanks


Your welcome, I know how hard it is getting back into it, just started a thread myself


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> And tonight's dinner...
> 
> View attachment 87293
> 
> 
> Jack helped lol
> 
> View attachment 87294


That looks a lot nicer than what I'm eating in my cab at the mo, lol


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> That looks a lot nicer than what I'm eating in my cab at the mo, lol


Got a lunchbox full of rice by any chance that's what I always seem to end up eating in the car lol


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Got a lunchbox full of rice by any chance that's what I always seem to end up eating in the car lol


Not today, chicken and turkey breast with sweet potatoes and salad


----------



## Phenix

yannyboy said:


> Not today, chicken and turkey breast with sweet potatoes and salad


Were your fruit big man pmsl


----------



## yannyboy

Phenix said:


> Were your fruit big man pmsl


I've got my usual peaches and plums mate!


----------



## Phenix

Kaywoodham said:


> And tonight's dinner...
> 
> View attachment 87293
> 
> 
> Jack helped lol
> 
> View attachment 87294


Do you think it right to put your wee boy on here Kay


----------



## NoodleArms

Good luck, good luck avoiding the snakes on here to x


----------



## Phenix

yannyboy said:


> FFS, Kay was taking the pic, I'm sure she could have got to him in time, lol


Is M still here Big man


----------



## yannyboy

Phenix said:


> Is M still here Big man


Not sure,think you might have scared her off, lol


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> Not today, chicken and turkey breast with sweet potatoes and salad


That still sounds good to me!


----------



## dipdabs

Phenix said:


> Do you think it right to put your wee boy on here Kay


Well I have enough on Facebook like the rest of the world it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## dipdabs

NoodleArms said:


> Good luck, good luck avoiding the snakes on here to x


Thanks!

Think il need it lol


----------



## NoodleArms

Kaywoodham said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Think il need it lol


 Yes lol


----------



## Milky

:thumbup1:


----------



## Phenix

NoodleArms said:


> Yes lol


Why you got a big gun then lol


----------



## dipdabs

I know a few people that do lol


----------



## Phenix

Kaywoodham said:


> I know a few people that do lol


Do what you have lost me lol


----------



## dipdabs

Phenix said:


> Do what you have lost me lol


Have big guns  lolll


----------



## Phenix

Kaywoodham said:


> Have big guns  lolll


your on the ball to nite pmsl lol


----------



## dipdabs

My quark bread and butter pudding is in the oven... Think il wait to try it before adding it to my diary... And if it's nice, reps for keeks lol


----------



## Phenix

So kay how was your dinner then. Did it taste as good as it looks lol


----------



## dipdabs

Yeh great thanks


----------



## dipdabs

Bread and butter pudding was amazing! Def reps to keeks when I go on the laptop. You should all try it!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Bread and butter pudding was amazing! Def reps to keeks when I go on the laptop. You should all try it!
> 
> View attachment 87324


havent had it in years .

ill cook main and starter if you do dessert ?


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> havent had it in years .
> 
> ill cook main and starter if you do dessert ?


Got yourself a deal there ewen!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Got yourself a deal there ewen!!


actually when your over this way come and train with us and we`ll go for a beer after .


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> actually when your over this way come and train with us and we`ll go for a beer after .


I will defo, I haven't been home in nearly 2 years better get down in the next few months lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> I will defo, I haven't been home in nearly 2 years better get down in the next few months lol


you have a big tall strong muscular reason to visit now :innocent:


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> you have a big tall strong muscular reason to visit now :innocent:


Well that def bumps it up the priority list lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Well that def bumps it up the priority list lol


get yo ass down then 

take you for a nandos after mmmm


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> get yo ass down then
> 
> take you for a nandos after mmmm


Soon as I have the money I will... Ya know I've never actually had a nandos.


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> Soon as I have the money I will... Ya know I've never actually had a nandos.


u dont know what ur missing 

hi kay

hows things going in here, not popped in for a while:lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Soon as I have the money I will... Ya know I've never actually had a nandos.


ill break you in gently .

some of them sauces are a bit too fiery but you will love the chicken .


----------



## Fatstuff

ewen said:


> ill break you in gently .
> 
> some of them sauces are a bit too fiery but you will love the chicken .


what spice do u have ewen?


----------



## Tassotti

Fatstuff said:


> what spice do u have ewen?


something cheesy should think


----------



## MRSTRONG

Fatstuff said:


> what spice do u have ewen?


peri peri Garlic Chicken , its the best mate you should try it :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> ill break you in gently .
> 
> some of them sauces are a bit too fiery but you will love the chicken .


Lol I tried the sweet chilli sauce from the shop yesterday, it was tasty!!


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> u dont know what ur missing
> 
> hi kay
> 
> hows things going in here, not popped in for a while:lol:


Hi fatstuff... You might know an answer to a question actually... So I been eating all this food, why don't I feel fatter lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> Hi fatstuff... You might know an answer to a question actually... So I been eating all this food, why don't I feel fatter lol


LOL - how long for? remember u have been training too - so ur energy requirements are higher!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Lol I tried the sweet chilli sauce from the shop yesterday, it was tasty!!


i went through a sweet chilli phase .

i like to butterfly a chicken breast put in some garlic and a little butter then surround in spinach wrap in tinfoil and oven cook , tastes so good , i would serve with new tatties buttered and some rocket and baby spinach , starters would be fried brie and of course dessert is down to you


----------



## dipdabs

I've been eating loads for 3 weeks... Weigh in tomorrow, we shall see lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> I've been eating loads for 3 weeks... Weigh in tomorrow, we shall see lol


how long u been training for?


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> how long u been training for?


Since feb but was out for 4 weeks with injury. Been back at it for 2 months


----------



## Leeds89

ewen said:


> i went through a sweet chilli phase .
> 
> *i like to butterfly a chicken breast put in some garlic and a little butter then surround in spinach wrap in tinfoil and oven cook* , tastes so good , i would serve with new tatties buttered and some rocket and baby spinach , starters would be fried brie and of course dessert is down to you


This but with Nandos hot sauce or hot marinade, tastes just like Nandos chicken


----------



## Fatstuff

Leeds89 said:


> This but with Nandos hot sauce or hot marinade, tastes just like Nandos chicken


i always use a whole bottle though, might as well go to nandos


----------



## Leeds89

Fatstuff said:


> i always use a whole bottle though, might as well go to nandos


I used a whole bottle over two days, though that was 4 small meals worth 

Ring of fire afterwards wasn't too pleasant though :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

i am really loving my hot food at the moment, i want a nice tasting hot sauce that doesnt taste too vinegary or tangy


----------



## Leeds89

Fatstuff said:


> i am really loving my hot food at the moment, i want a nice tasting hot sauce that doesnt taste too vinegary or tangy


Yea my ex got me into hot food, steadily working my way up to hotter foods, really love it and don't get bored of the same meal if you can vary the heat a bit


----------



## Fatstuff

Leeds89 said:


> Yea my ex got me into hot food, steadily working my way up to hotter foods, really love it and don't get bored of the same meal if you can vary the heat a bit


i have a pathia from the curry house (curry house is like the marker of where u r lol) but i have it madras hot and eat that very easily, thinking of having vindaloo hot next, see how i cope!


----------



## dipdabs

Please refrain from talking about your ring of fire here Leeds, I am a girl, we like to be ignorant to this stuff lolll

I'm not mad on hot food. Only occasionally. It's my mums fault everything she cooked when I was younger she would put chilli powder in everything even spag Bol!


----------



## dipdabs

This guy just msged me on Pof



Gay?


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> Please refrain from talking about your ring of fire here Leeds, I am a girl, we like to be ignorant to this stuff lolll
> 
> I'm not mad on hot food. Only occasionally. It's my mums fault everything she cooked when I was younger she would put chilli powder in everything even spag Bol!


I don't think I was too graphic 

I'm recently experimenting with sauces etc, as many different as possible, I like to have the same food each day if possible so my diet is consistent and I don't have to work out macros, because I'm a lazy student  Just use the sauces for variety


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> This guy just msged me on Pof
> 
> View attachment 87340
> 
> 
> Gay?


If he used the word "fabulous" then yes


----------



## dipdabs

Leeds89 said:


> If he used the word "fabulous" then yes


I should imagine if I gave him the time of day he may. Therefore I'm not risking it lol


----------



## Fatstuff

I dont think hes gay, he is possibly a bit of a prima donna, loves himself.


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> This guy just msged me on Pof
> 
> View attachment 87340
> 
> 
> Gay?


Egotist and nowhere near as cool as he thinks he is


----------



## dipdabs

What about this dude. I'm now scared for my life.


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> What about this dude. I'm now scared for my life.
> 
> View attachment 87342


No f'ing way has he messaged with that as his pic! Pmsl*5


----------



## dipdabs

Oh yes he did ha


----------



## Fatstuff

imagine what he REALLY looks like


----------



## Breda

How's it dangling in here tonight


----------



## Fatstuff

ftr kay - if u lived closer i would take u out, show u a good time - u would delete ur POF the same night


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> How's it dangling in here tonight


medium length with lots of girth, yourself? :rolleye:


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> ftr kay - if u lived closer i would take u out, show u a good time - u would delete ur POF the same night


Could we get married in Vegas too?


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> Could we get married in Vegas too?


Can u cook?


----------



## dipdabs

Breda said:


> How's it dangling in here tonight


Nothing dangling from the last two pics I posted


----------



## Kimball

Fatstuff said:


> imagine what he REALLY looks like


Exactly, could be much worse. If this guy messages you, how scared would you be then!


----------



## Fatstuff

Kimball said:


> Exactly, could be much worse. If this guy messages you, how scared would you be then!
> 
> View attachment 87343


I wouldnt have my hair like that with his forehead :rolleye:


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> Can u cook?


Have you not seen my food pictures lol


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Breda said:


> How's it dangling in here tonight


haha i got a song for this!

Does ur balls hang low

can u twist them too n throw

can u tie them in a knot

can u tie them in a bow

do u get the funny feeling

when ur knackers reach the ceiling

do u get a funny feeling when ur balls hang low lol !!

yeah im sound , you all good bruv ..??


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:3246386 said:


> medium length with lots of girth, yourself? :rolleye:


Grazing the tarmac and chafing both thighs, thanks for asking


----------



## dipdabs

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> haha i got a song for this!
> 
> Does ur balls hang low
> 
> can u twist them too n throw
> 
> can u tie them in a knot
> 
> can u tie them in a bow
> 
> do u get the funny feeling
> 
> when ur knackers reach the ceiling
> 
> do u get a funny feeling when ur balls hang low lol !!
> 
> yeah im sound , you all good bruv ..??


Um. Bit much I think that was scooby.maybe tone your entrance down a little in future...


----------



## Breda

Kaywoodham:3246392 said:


> Nothing dangling from the last two pics I posted


Clearly not at least you haven't posted any pics of me tryin to knock my game


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> Have you not seen my food pictures lol


If that's a yes, Vegas it is then


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Clearly not at least you haven't posted any pics of me tryin to knock my game


U on the snide ting


----------



## dipdabs

Breda said:


> Clearly not at least you haven't posted any pics of me tryin to knock my game


I do that on another forum hahaha jokin!


----------



## Breda

Kaywoodham:3246405 said:


> Have you not seen my food pictures lol


That's why he asked


----------



## Kimball

Fatstuff said:


> I wouldnt have my hair like that with his forehead :rolleye:


That's ok he could just pick it up


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> If that's a yes, Vegas it is then


Great. Big ring too. Really shiny one lol


----------



## Breda

LIL-SCOOB-22:3246406 said:


> haha i got a song for this!
> 
> Does ur balls hang low
> 
> can u twist them too n throw
> 
> can u tie them in a knot
> 
> can u tie them in a bow
> 
> do u get the funny feeling
> 
> when ur knackers reach the ceiling
> 
> do u get a funny feeling when ur balls hang low lol !!
> 
> yeah im sound , you all good bruv ..??


Those are some of the gayest lyrics I've ever heard

Man's is bless bout here Scoobs, thanks for asking


----------



## dipdabs

Think Breda was saying I haven't taken a pic of his pic on Pof and posted it and said he looked like another wierdo off there


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:3246420 said:


> U on the snide ting


Bare ting fam


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Kaywoodham said:


> Um. Bit much I think that was scooby.maybe tone your entrance down a little in future...


yeah i will do then il just ask u how ur training went!

would be funny if someone sang that song on Britans got talent though or that other program what girls watch ha ! what u planning on munchin for ut cheat day tomorrow dominos ? nandos ??x


----------



## Breda

Kaywoodham:3246433 said:


> Think Breda was saying I haven't taken a pic of his pic on Pof and posted it and said he looked like another wierdo off there


Oh so you only post pics of the wierdos yea?


----------



## DoubleXL-

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> haha i got a song for this!
> 
> Does ur balls hang low
> 
> can u twist them too n throw
> 
> can u tie them in a knot
> 
> can u tie them in a bow
> 
> do u get the funny feeling
> 
> when ur knackers reach the ceiling
> 
> do u get a funny feeling when ur balls hang low lol !!
> 
> yeah im sound , you all good bruv ..??


You're a calming influence on this forum. I like you, going to sleep well tonight!


----------



## dipdabs

Breda said:


> Oh so you only post pics of the wierdos yea?


Yup lol


----------



## dipdabs

DoubleXL- said:


> You're a calming influence on this forum. I like you, going to sleep well tonight!


Isn't he just lol


----------



## dipdabs

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> yeah i will do then il just ask u how ur training went!
> 
> would be funny if someone sang that song on Britans got talent though or that other program what girls watch ha ! what u planning on munchin for ut cheat day tomorrow dominos ? nandos ??x


Don't know yet. Might go down to Gavin and Stacey's favourite chippy get a burger, chicken nuggets, fish, chips, 2 cans of coke and lashings of ketchup and some chocolate fudge cake in there somewhere


----------



## Breda

And then round to Bredas for sloppy seconds


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Kaywoodham said:


> Don't know yet. Might go down to Gavin and Stacey's favourite chippy get a burger, chicken nuggets, fish, chips, 2 cans of coke and lashings of ketchup and some chocolate fudge cake in there somewhere


1/2 pound cheese burger that would go down a treat! tell u what is nice banofee pie thats lush u can get it from tesco's £3! have a hot chocolate aswell from costa coffee .. treat urself .. eat so much , u gonna listen to what i told u last time and have a protein shake on a non training day ..?


----------



## yannyboy

How's everyone tonight, I'm driving around laughing at the p1ssed up city [email protected] try and walk in a straight line at the mo :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> Great. Big ring too. Really shiny one lol


Of course I'll give u a big ring - anytime u want


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

yannyboy said:


> How's everyone tonight, I'm driving around laughing at the p1ssed up city [email protected] try and walk in a straight line at the mo :lol:


just think though mate if it weren't for them u wouldn't have any customers for ur taxi business!


----------



## yannyboy

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> just think though mate if it weren't for them u wouldn't have any customers for ur taxi business!


I'd rather starve than pick some of them up, lol


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> I'd rather starve than pick some of them up, lol


I gota admit, I feel sorry for some cabbies the state I've been in sometimes haha


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

yannyboy said:


> I'd rather starve than pick some of them up, lol


yeah true mate , bet u hear some right classic stories from there nights out . least there paying ur wage on the long run though buddy!


----------



## dipdabs

Breda said:


> And then round to Bredas for sloppy seconds


Not too sloppy I hope haha


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> I gota admit, I feel sorry for some cabbies the state I've been in sometimes haha


The women are definitely worse than the men, lol


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> Of course I'll give u a big ring - anytime u want


I'm picking it ha


----------



## yannyboy

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> yeah true mate , bet u hear some right classic stories from there nights out . least there paying ur wage on the long run though buddy!


Yeah, quite a few stories, lol

Picked up a few famous faces, Jude Law, Jason Donavon, Ian Botham(he was hilarious)


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm picking it ha


U pick ur ring eeeeeeeeww lol x


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> U pick ur ring eeeeeeeeww lol x


Fatstuff I've already told Leeds to refrain from saying such things on a girls journal lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> Fatstuff I've already told Leeds to refrain from saying such things on a girls journal lol


Wasn't me who said it  x


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> Wasn't me who said it  x


As in a diamond girls aren't interested in other 'rings' lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> As in a diamond girls aren't interested in other 'rings' lol


Ooooh sorry - I dunno if I can stretch to that - Argos cubic zirconia alright??


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> Ooooh sorry - I dunno if I can stretch to that - Argos cubic zirconia alright??


Ask me that 11yrs ago and I would of been over the moon lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Soooo.... How come ur always up late? Lol


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> Soooo.... How come ur always up late? Lol


Because I start watching films and have to watch them all lol. I'm not an early bird but I should be the time I have to get up day in day out.

Why are u?

And what do u think this one means by discreet lol


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Because I start watching films and have to watch them all lol. I'm not an early bird but I should be the time I have to get up day in day out.
> 
> Why are u?
> 
> And what do u think this one means by discreet lol
> 
> View attachment 87349


He's married, pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

Married or with partner and cheating like fcuk on them!!

I'm up as I have been on nights but not now, just still in night mode!


----------



## yannyboy

Last night for me til Monday, going out down the pub for one of my wife's friends birthdays tomorrow


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> Last night for me til Monday, going out down the pub for one of my wife's friends birthdays tomorrow


That's good yanny


----------



## dipdabs

Married lol what makes it funny is why do they think they're so special someone would want to get involved in that lol.

Fatstuff what do u do?


----------



## yannyboy

My wife's friend Sue is a really nice girl, she's footy mad, a Leeds Utd fan, watched all the England games down the pub with her as well, lucky my wife is understanding, lol


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> My wife's friend Sue is a really nice girl, she's footy mad, a Leeds Utd fan, watched all the England games down the pub with her as well, lucky my wife is understanding, lol


Lol friendship is friendship male or female. Great she's understanding but then I don't see why lots of people care about it. I say this because I get on better with men.... Obviously lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> Married lol what makes it funny is why do they think they're so special someone would want to get involved in that lol.
> 
> Fatstuff what do u do?


Because pof is full of slappers mainly from what I hear (I'm sure there's nice women on too like u  but mainly fat ho's a plenty, Breda is in his element)

I will pm u what I do when u can receive them lol (I'm kinda secretive about a few things lol u will find that out about me)


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Lol friendship is friendship male or female. Great she's understanding but then I don't see why lots of people care about it. I say this *because I get on better with men*.... Obviously lol


I did think that, lol


----------



## yannyboy

Fatstuff said:


> Because pof is full of slappers mainly from what I hear (I'm sure there's nice women on too like u  but mainly fat ho's a plenty, Breda is in his element)
> 
> I will pm u what I do when u can receive them lol (I'm kinda secretive about a few things lol u will find that out about me)


PM me now, I want to know, lol


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> Because pof is full of slappers mainly from what I hear (I'm sure there's nice women on too like u  but mainly fat ho's a plenty, Breda is in his element)
> 
> I will pm u what I do when u can receive them lol (I'm kinda secretive about a few things lol u will find that out about me)


Um why... Scooby has gone to bed no need to worry about stalking lol


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Um why... Scooby has gone to bed no need to worry about stalking lol


I know, ner ner, lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> Um why... Scooby has gone to bed no need to worry about stalking lol


Haha it's nothin special - I'm just secretive!! I'm not worried about scooby - he's too busy printing pics of u and queenie up and pritt sticking them to his blow up doll and pulling his pudding over their faces


----------



## yannyboy

Fatstuff said:


> Haha it's nothin special - I'm just secretive!! I'm not worried about scooby - he's too busy printing pics of u and queenie up and pritt sticking them to his blow up doll and pulling his pudding over their faces


I just burst out laughing reading that post, pmsl


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> I just burst out laughing reading that post, pmsl


Lmao so did I!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Scary thing is, it's prob not far from the truth!!


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> Scary thing is, it's prob not far from the truth!!


I expect it is.... There's bound to be dozens more lol


----------



## Fatstuff

So Kay bird if u don't mind me asking, what happened to ur nippers dad and how old is ur nip?


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> So Kay bird if u don't mind me asking, what happened to ur nippers dad and how old is ur nip?


He got a new girlfriend and excuses built up which caused problems. Then took my boy, who's just 3, for the weekend which was well over a yr ago and would of still been a baby, took him for the weekend but was late getting him so we had another argument (2hrs late) then whilst my lad was away with him he txt me saying his number was no longer in use he would see me tomorrow at blah blah blah to drop him off. When he did I told him my son wasn't to go away again without me having a contact telephone number specially as he wasn't willing to tell me where he was staying either. So yh that's that lol


----------



## Fatstuff

That's sh1t, sounds a proper sh1tty thing to do! Does he still have access?


----------



## yannyboy

How often does he see him now Kay?

Oops, similar question from Fatstuff, lol


----------



## dipdabs

Lol. He's not seen him since last march. Sent Xmas presents to my dads house and a card for his bday making out he misses him, but he obviously can't lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Morning Kay :wub:


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> Morning Kay :wub:


Morning ewen  how are you today? :-D


----------



## MRSTRONG

I'm good thank you , hows you ?


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> I'm good thank you , hows you ?


I'm not feeling too well actually I better not be coming down with something!


----------



## Cheater2K

I'm actually going through a similar thing except im the Dad, im having to go to court (C100) to get a shared residence order to see my Daughter. Apparently i don't care. I haven't had a choice here though as shes denying unsupervised access. I dont understand farthers who dont want anything to do with there kids. But does **** me off when mothers refuse the Dad's access then just slag you off saying there not interested. lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm not feeling too well actually I better not be coming down with something!


Me too , could do with a duvet day , reckon mines just coz of been in the sun though .


----------



## dipdabs

.


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> Me too , could do with a duvet day , reckon mines just coz of been in the sun though .


And me  been coughing all night, got a bad head and I think my nose is filling up. Gna get some paracetamol and hope it passes!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sounds like a duvet date 

After a hard session and some food lots of food


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> Sounds like a duvet date
> 
> After a hard session and some food lots of food


Lolll

Unfortunately no rest for me got way too much to do and my boy doesn't appreciate duvet days lol


----------



## Cheater2K

Kaywoodham said:


> Lolll
> 
> Unfortunately no rest for me got way too much to do and my boy doesn't appreciate duvet days lol


haha, my little lad is the same, gets me up at 6am every week when hes stays (i have 2 kids, lol)

As you also said, routine is crucial, due to work and what i do, i have my lad every friday night and every other sat and then spend time with him every sunday with my parents. I believe family is important is any child's life. Just gotta get this access sorted for my daughter now. Court end of this month 

(How old is your little lad?)


----------



## dipdabs

Cheater2K said:


> haha, my little lad is the same, gets me up at 6am every week when hes stays (i have 2 kids, lol)
> 
> As you also said, routine is crucial, due to work and what i do, i have my lad every friday night and every other sat and then spend time with him every sunday with my parents. I believe family is important is any child's life. Just gotta get this access sorted for my daughter now. Court end of this month
> 
> (How old is your little lad?)


Well good luck. I'm sure she will more or less be laughed at if there is no real excuse for you not to have access. Silly woman doesn't realise how lucky she is and what she's doing to her daughter by carrying on. I dread the day my boys dad decides to pop back in his life, already the few letters he has sent makes out he doesn't see him because of me but to try and show off he sends them to my dads house, which is stupid really seeing as they know it's not true and think if he didn't want to see him he would be better off sending no letters and being a better father like that rather than the odd letter saying he will write again in a couple weeks and then doesn't til 6 months later with the busy at work excuse. If he actually read the letters back to himself he would realise it's stuff a 3 yr old would never understand, even down to calling me 'mother'. Some people eh


----------



## Cheater2K

Kaywoodham said:


> Well good luck. I'm sure she will more or less be laughed at if there is no real excuse for you not to have access. Silly woman doesn't realise how lucky she is and what she's doing to her daughter by carrying on. I dread the day my boys dad decides to pop back in his life, already the few letters he has sent makes out he doesn't see him because of me but to try and show off he sends them to my dads house, which is stupid really seeing as they know it's not true and think if he didn't want to see him he would be better off sending no letters and being a better father like that rather than the odd letter saying he will write again in a couple weeks and then doesn't til 6 months later with the busy at work excuse. If he actually read the letters back to himself he would realise it's stuff a 3 yr old would never understand, even down to calling me 'mother'. Some people eh


That just annoys me, it doesn't matter how busy you are, there children, you make time. Letters to your parents house sound pathetic if you ask me. If he was truly interested he would be doing the same as what i have to, and that's through the courts. I tried sorting it amicable in the beginning, but she didn't want to know, i did have a txt from her out the blue asking for us to talk, obviously she's had the court papers now. She's obviously realising that its not just her daughter and that she has a Dad, who will fight and do everything i can do be and spend time with her.


----------



## dipdabs

Cheater2K said:


> That just annoys me, it doesn't matter how busy you are, there children, you make time. Letters to your parents house sound pathetic if you ask me. If he was truly interested he would be doing the same as what i have to, and that's through the courts. I tried sorting it amicable in the beginning, but she didn't want to know, i did have a txt from her out the blue asking for us to talk, obviously she's had the court papers now. She's obviously realising that its not just her daughter and that she has a Dad, who will fight and do everything i can do be and spend time with her.


My point exactly. If it were true what he says in the letters why isn't he banging down my front door or sending solicitor letters. He does live back in Kent so the distance was always the excuse, although he fails to tell everyone I had to stay up here as he got rid of our house when I just came to stay with my dad for a break and didn't want me staying in Kent because 'there were people that would try to get to me to get to him and he didn't want his son involved' lol. He denies even to me he has done and said things, says I'm crazy and everyone believes him lol


----------



## dipdabs

So yesterday's diet went well again was really good to try a few new things to make it less boring. I've put my aim calories to 2300 which is nearly 500 above my Maintenence. I don't feel any bigger.... But il try and get weighed again today see if there is any difference to last week!


----------



## Cheater2K

Kaywoodham said:


> My point exactly. If it were true what he says in the letters why isn't he banging down my front door or sending solicitor letters. He does live back in Kent so the distance was always the excuse, although he fails to tell everyone I had to stay up here as he got rid of our house when I just came to stay with my dad for a break and didn't want me staying in Kent because 'there were people that would try to get to me to get to him and he didn't want his son involved' lol. He denies even to me he has done and said things, says I'm crazy and everyone believes him lol


Just leave him to it, there are decent blokes out there who want to be involved with there children, im one of them. People dont realise how precious time is with there children, they group up so fast......

Ill stop hi-jacking your thread now


----------



## dipdabs

Cheater2K said:


> Just leave him to it, there are decent blokes out there who want to be involved with there children, im one of them. People dont realise how precious time is with there children, they group up so fast......
> 
> Ill stop hi-jacking your thread now


Lol hope you get it all sorted anyway!


----------



## MRSTRONG

So anyway sorry to interrupt but I was in the middle of flirting 

I've actually forgotten what you were doing training wise Kay lol I remember you saying a guy was gonna go over some exercises with ya , will be good to hear your thoughts on them compared to what you have been doing


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> So anyway sorry to interrupt but I was in the middle of flirting
> 
> I've actually forgotten what you were doing training wise Kay lol I remember you saying a guy was gonna go over some exercises with ya , will be good to hear your thoughts on them compared to what you have been doing


Tomorrow at 11 my first programme begins, soon as I have an update will let you know, if I'm not dying after lol


----------



## Cheater2K

Kaywoodham said:


> Tomorrow at 11 my first programme begins, soon as I have an update will let you know, if I'm not dying after lol


Well good look.

And sorry for interrupting your flirting haha


----------



## MRSTRONG

Haha hope it goes well , write anything down and ask questions and enjoy

Have a good Friday .


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> Haha hope it goes well , write anything down and ask questions and enjoy
> 
> Have a good Friday .


Will do  going to go today anyway just do a few bits on my arms but def roll on tomorrow. Very bored of the bits I know.

Have a good Friday too, im off for a fry up soon mmm


----------



## MRSTRONG

You sound dreamy , heavy training fry ups and good looking :wub:


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> You sound dreamy , heavy training fry ups and good looking :wub:


Hahaha u do make me laugh!  well its a fry up or burger and chips or I might get a fry up then burger and chips later. I duno decisions are so hard to make lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Hahaha u do make me laugh!  well its a fry up or burger and chips or I might get a fry up then burger and chips later. I duno decisions are so hard to make lol


Fry up then McDonald's


----------



## constantbulk

have both, lol fry ups are the best imo


----------



## dipdabs

Thing is with this constant eating thing I don't want to go too mad on cheat days when I'm already spending alot more than usual on food... Whether il b saying the same at the end of the day is a different story lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Fcuk it have a burger for me


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> Fcuk it have a burger for me


Il send u a picture lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Il send u a picture lol


Ok Hun ill rep you my number .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Can't rep you so messaged you on fb .


----------



## lxm

And Whala...

Kay.. Is your rice weights dry or wet ? (cooked or uncooked?)


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> And Whala...
> 
> Kay.. Is your rice weights dry or wet ? (cooked or uncooked?)


I weigh everything once it's cooked

I'm not too sure what I'm doing still lol just know I'm hitting the calories. Don't know if I'm getting enough carbs etc. or even iron and calcium. This is hard lol


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> Can't rep you so messaged you on fb .


Gotcha


----------



## dipdabs




----------



## Breda

Kaywoodham:3247477 said:


> View attachment 87373


Pics of empty plates will be required for reps


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 87373


I shouldn't admit it but that's he best food pic you've stuck up so far!


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> I shouldn't admit it but that's he best food pic you've stuck up so far!


I do agree lol


----------



## dipdabs

I'm not a huge fan of bacon that's why it got left lol


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 87374
> 
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of bacon that's why it got left lol


Reps given!


----------



## DoubleXL-

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 87374
> 
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of bacon that's why it got left lol


Willing to come and collect the left over bacon free of charge, address?


----------



## Breda

Kaywoodham:3247511 said:


> I do agree lol


That will do... Repped accordingly

Fat git!


----------



## MRSTRONG

DoubleXL- said:


> Willing to come and collect the left over bacon free of charge, address?


Call me ill tell you ...0121 do 1 .


----------



## DoubleXL-

ewen said:


> Call me ill tell you ...0121 do 1 .


I proper love hearing new jokes! Oh wait.. :/


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 87373


Just wow!


----------



## Fatstuff

ewen said:


> Call me ill tell you ...0121 do 1 .


i thought that was just said in brum as its our area code:confused1:


----------



## Kimball

No nationwide event


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 87373


You left half of your car keys in the pic, now Scooby will know what car you drive


----------



## dipdabs

I can't believe how much attention my fry up has got. We really need to all get a life haha


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> I can't believe how much attention my fry up has got. We really need to all get a life haha


group food sex :whistling:

this site is full of skinny starving guys dying all week to get a cheat day then you post a fry up pic and there all like food deprived zombies :lol:

my excuse is im on a seafood diet ...


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> I can't believe how much attention my fry up has got. We really need to all get a life haha


look...women are motorcycles are ok...i love them.....but a fuking fry up trancends that sh1t lol


----------



## Kimball

Uriel said:


> look...women are motorcycles are ok...i love them.....but a fuking fry up trancends that sh1t lol


Exactly!


----------



## AlexHealy

yannyboy said:


> You left half of your car keys in the pic, now Scooby will know what car you drive


I'm heding my bets on a Corsa.


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> look...women are motorcycles are ok...i love them.....but a fuking fry up trancends that sh1t lol


Haha couldn't believe it myself when I saw lol


----------



## dipdabs

AlexHealy said:


> I'm heding my bets on a Corsa.


It might be lol


----------



## AlexHealy

Kaywoodham said:


> It might be lol


I'm good.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

everyone knows u got a corsa anyway u posted a pic of it when u started ur journal.. did u pass ur test first time ... did u have a shake today even though ur on ur cheat day beaut ..?

Scoob


----------



## Natty.Solider

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> everyone knows u got a corsa anyway u posted a pic of it when u started ur journal.. did u pass ur test first time ... did u have a shake today even though ur on ur cheat day beaut ..?
> 
> Scoob


stalk stalk


----------



## dipdabs

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> everyone knows u got a corsa anyway u posted a pic of it when u started ur journal.. did u pass ur test first time ... did u have a shake today even though ur on ur cheat day beaut ..?
> 
> Scoob


2nd time scooby. Yes I did. And less of the beaut eh, living in Wales and everyone using it I hate it. LOL


----------



## dipdabs

Natty.Solider said:


> stalk stalk


Evening solider lol


----------



## Natty.Solider

Kaywoodham said:


> Evening solider lol


Evening :laugh:


----------



## Fleg

'beaut' lololol

I'd read back Kay but I rlly cba with sifting through the pestering, so forgive if you have said.. What inspired you to train? You have an idol or an idea of the physique you want to build?


----------



## dipdabs

Natty.Solider said:


> Evening :laugh:


R u here to protect me. Please. Lol.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Natty.Solider said:


> stalk stalk


how isit stalking i was the one who asked her what car she brought in the first place when kay started the journal .. gets ur facts right before accusing me of stuff



Kaywoodham said:


> 2nd time scooby. Yes I did. And less of the beaut eh, living in Wales and everyone using it I hate it. LOL


yeah fair play good on ya .. k i wont call u beaut ever again then ,ha ..


----------



## Natty.Solider

Kaywoodham said:


> R u here to protect me. Please. Lol.


Im here to protect and serve! :gun_bandana:

Hows training beaut ?


----------



## Leeds89

Natty.Solider said:


> stalk stalk


 

Can't rep on phone, on my to-do list


----------



## Kimball

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> how isit stalking i was the one who asked her what car she brought in the first place when kay started the journal .. gets ur facts right before accusing me of stuff
> 
> yeah fair play good on ya .. k i wont call u beaut ever again then ,ha ..


You looked really young when you were 17 scoobs, like about 12! So does your mate

How's the cheat day going Kay?


----------



## dipdabs

Fleg said:


> 'beaut' lololol
> 
> I'd read back Kay but I rlly cba with sifting through the pestering, so forgive if you have said.. What inspired you to train? You have an idol or an idea of the physique you want to build?


Umm well I'd wanted to get back in the gym for a long time but I'm not a fan of cardio and running etc does my knees in. Plus I can't afford to lose weight so i read up on the weights side of things after looking at pictures of fitness models for years wishing i could be in that shape. My belly since having my son was awful and I would never of worn a bikini again. Ontop of people commenting how skinny i am and how i should eat more just snaps me when i eat better and always have done than most. My mate wanted to join to lose weight so we got a joint membership. At first I just wanted to 'tone' and now a passion for it has just kind of grown. I'm in a lot better shape than I was but still want to keep going and see where it takes me. I actually really love the routine of dieting, I love sitting round in jogging bottoms all the time and having an excuse lol, I can wear a bikini now no problem people still stare at the stretch marks I have but I couldn't care less lol. These are pictures I have on my phone (I think some of the guys think I'm a lezza tho with all my pics ha) that I like the look of.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Kimball said:


> You looked really young when you were 17 scoobs, like about 12! So does your mate
> 
> How's the cheat day going Kay?


yeah its all my good looks jokes , nah i dont care i take it as a compliment as when im 30 odd il appreciate it looking younger .. better than being 22 then looking like a 30 year old ha


----------



## dipdabs

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> how isit stalking i was the one who asked her what car she brought in the first place when kay started the journal .. gets ur facts right before accusing me of stuff
> 
> yeah fair play good on ya .. k i wont call u beaut ever again then ,ha ..


Scooby he was joking. Dnt want this crap on my journal tonight lol so take a joke dnt get all defensive


----------



## dipdabs

Natty.Solider said:


> Im here to protect and serve! :gun_bandana:
> 
> Hows training beaut ?


Well u r a SOLIDER haha oh dear so childish of me lolll


----------



## Fleg

Kaywoodham said:


> Umm well I'd wanted to get back in the gym for a long time but I'm not a fan of cardio and running etc does my knees in. Plus I can't afford to lose weight so i read up on the weights side of things after looking at pictures of fitness models for years wishing i could be in that shape. My belly since having my son was awful and I would never of worn a bikini again. Ontop of people commenting how skinny i am and how i should eat more just snaps me when i eat better and always have done than most. My mate wanted to join to lose weight so we got a joint membership. At first I just wanted to 'tone' and now a passion for it has just kind of grown. I'm in a lot better shape than I was but still want to keep going and see where it takes me. I actually really love the routine of dieting, I love sitting round in jogging bottoms all the time and having an excuse lol, I can wear a bikini now no problem people still stare at the stretch marks I have but I couldn't care less lol. These are pictures I have on my phone (I think some of the guys think I'm a lezza tho with all my pics ha) that I like the look of.
> 
> View attachment 87426
> View attachment 87427
> View attachment 87428


Nice honest answer there! I have a friend who trains (she may read this lol) she said how people were saying she was getting 'skinny'.. However she was eating more than them! If they don't do it they don't understand. If your an organised and disciplined person it's spot on for you. Wouldn't worry about stretchys I've got them so have most guys on here lol...

Ah what's her name? Olga? Or something. She's got quite an amazing physique for sure.

Don't worry about the pics I've got folders (McGrath, priest, Greene, Heath, the list goes on lol)


----------



## Phenix

How your training been going. Are you putting on weight, you are bulking just now I think


----------



## dipdabs

Fleg said:


> Nice honest answer there! I have a friend who trains (she may read this lol) she said how people were saying she was getting 'skinny'.. However she was eating more than them! If they don't do it they don't understand. If your an organised and disciplined person it's spot on for you. Wouldn't worry about stretchys I've got them so have most guys on here lol...
> 
> Ah what's her name? Olga? Or something. She's got quite an amazing physique for sure.
> 
> Don't worry about the pics I've got folders (McGrath, priest, Greene, Heath, the list goes on lol)


I've always been little always be little and if I didn't train and tried to just eat more of anything to stop the skinny comments I would still be skinny just far skinny. Mad what people don't understand. Like I get the whole you've lost weight going to the gym - I fluctuate between losing 2lbs and gaining again, infact it's probably something to do with water, I haven't really lost any weight since starting training but they don't understand I look skinnier because muscle is more dense.

There was 2 girls on the mats by me in the gym the other day discussing how they try to starve themselves to lose weight, I did jump in and said well if ur starving yourself your wasting your time being here because anything you do eat you will store as fat and no amount of hard work in the gym can prevent that. I said it out of concern more than anything but they just looked at me like I was an alien and carried on gossiping. I will shut up next time lol.

The 3rd one is olga someone yes I don't have a clue who the other 2 are! But they're hot! Lol


----------



## dipdabs

Phenix said:


> How your training been going. Are you putting on weight, you are bulking just now I think


It's been all over the place this week with that woman wanting to train me which I done but it threw me completely from my normal routine so done bits of that this week but I can feel it not really working anymore plus I'm bored of it, programme first thing to do part of the programme that ewen gave me. Bring on the compound moves!!


----------



## Fleg

Kaywoodham said:


> I've always been little always be little and if I didn't train and tried to just eat more of anything to stop the skinny comments I would still be skinny just far skinny. Mad what people don't understand. Like I get the whole you've lost weight going to the gym - I fluctuate between losing 2lbs and gaining again, infact it's probably something to do with water, I haven't really lost any weight since starting training but they don't understand I look skinnier because muscle is more dense.
> 
> There was 2 girls on the mats by me in the gym the other day discussing how they try to starve themselves to lose weight, I did jump in and said well if ur starving yourself your wasting your time being here because anything you do eat you will store as fat and no amount of hard work in the gym can prevent that. I said it out of concern more than anything but they just looked at me like I was an alien and carried on gossiping. I will shut up next time lol.
> 
> The 3rd one is olga someone yes I don't have a clue who the other 2 are! But they're hot! Lol


There was a picture on Facebook the other day comparing 1lb of fat to 1lb of muscle it was quite shocking. With building muscle you probably won't lose so much weight. As bf drops and mass increases you'll prob stay around the same. I use the mirror these days and photos because scales fcuk with your head.

Haha yes many think starving themselves is the way to lose fat!

Sounds like you've got it all set out anyways.


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol - poor scoob, he just wants to be loved


----------



## dipdabs

4 x 8 35kg DEADLIFTS TODAY. GET IN! Lol. Will update properly later


----------



## dipdabs

Well today diet has been spot on again, I'm pretty much sticking to the same food now and just doing different bits and bobs with it so can't really go wrong! I'm not too sure what to have for my last meal today, maybe get the nandos sauce out again. I felt awful last night after my 3500 calorie consumption, the heartburn was worth it though. Enjoyed it more than last week and really appreciated it ontop of not feeling guilty, woo 

In the gym today was the first of a few programmes for a 4 day split I'm going to be doing thanks to the routine ewen has given me  today I done my back which involved:

4sets of 8reps 35kg deadlifts.

4sets of 8reps 25kg bent over row.

4sets of 8reps 20kg lat pull down.

4sets of 8reps 10kg seated cable row.

He did go on to do one last thing with me with the cables where you cross them over, but I couldn't even do them on 1.25kg lol. So next time we are going to go through that again as he said it was best to leave it as we had been in there an hour and a half doing more reps than usual to practice form etc for the sets so fatigue was kicking in.

I feel over the moon about it to be honest, really really happy. Felt muscles working I didn't even know existed and the burn in my arms was amazing as much as it hurt lol. The guy doing it was brilliant couldn't be more pleased, he knows everything about all of it and wasn't afraid to say grab my shoulders and pull them back to remind me of form or even doing the dead lifts a few times my hips weren't high enough so he would just alter my position, all of it done in a very professional manner and he was a good laugh too which helped. I'm getting big callus things on my hands and they've been killing me, doing the lateral pull downs today it felt like they were splitting. I'd said to him about it already and he could see how red they were. He disappeared for a minute and came back with some wraps for me to try, it was much better done the last set no problem. Then when he asked if they were ok and I'd said brilliant he said keep them they're yours. I was like wow thanks! Granted they are dirty and smell of sweaty men hahaha but how nice was that! It was also nice that a few times there were a few guys trying to be intimidating in the area where I was training, specially if the instructor had nipped to do something, few guys getting real close like I wasn't there really in my space about 3 times, when he noticed he just moved them out the way and said to give me some space. That aswell has def given me the confidence to tell them to move now too I reckon... Few weeks nobody will be training in my space or else... Haha ok kidding but you know what I mean 

Really looking forward to tomorrows session, not sure what we are doing yet but still quite excited 

Thought I would get weighed this week to see if there was any change to last week with the diet. Last week I weighed 45kg with 12.2% bodyfat and now I weigh 44.6%kg with 10.8% bodyfat. So I'm guessing the weight I've lost would just be that bodyfat and not muscle. But I think I am going to up my calories, what do you guys think? I'm eating between 2300 - 2500 a day! I thought this would of been enough as its the top end of nearly 600calories more than my maintenance weight. I've never been one to put on weight easily specially since having my son. At first though I was struggling to eat all that and now I'm getting hungrier a lot quicker.

Peace out


----------



## dipdabs

Wow I can write a lot lol


----------



## Milky

Try and keep the nonsense to a minimum tonight please...

:thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Try and keep the nonsense to a minimum tonight please...

:thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> Try and keep the nonsense to a minimum tonight please...
> 
> :thumbup1:


Will do milky, and SO WILL THE OTHERS


----------



## MRSTRONG

main thing is you seem like you enjoyed it , although its changed a little from what i actually wrote for you :nono:


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> main thing is you seem like you enjoyed it , although its changed a little from what i actually wrote for you :nono:


I've still got 3 more programmes to do with him to include the other bits


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> I've still got 3 more programmes to do with him to include the other bits


yeah i did think that and it really doesnt hurt learning exercises .

the guy seems like hes taken the time and been pretty decent tbf , do you feel more confident with his ability ?


----------



## Phenix

Kaywoodham said:


> Well today diet has been spot on again, I'm pretty much sticking to the same food now and just doing different bits and bobs with it so can't really go wrong! I'm not too sure what to have for my last meal today, maybe get the nandos sauce out again. I felt awful last night after my 3500 calorie consumption, the heartburn was worth it though. Enjoyed it more than last week and really appreciated it ontop of not feeling guilty, woo
> 
> In the gym today was the first of a few programmes for a 4 day split I'm going to be doing thanks to the routine ewen has given me  today I done my back which involved:
> 
> 4sets of 8reps 35kg deadlifts.
> 
> 4sets of 8reps 25kg bent over row.
> 
> 4sets of 8reps 20kg lat pull down.
> 
> 4sets of 8reps 10kg seated cable row.
> 
> He did go on to do one last thing with me with the cables where you cross them over, but I couldn't even do them on 1.25kg lol. So next time we are going to go through that again as he said it was best to leave it as we had been in there an hour and a half doing more reps than usual to practice form etc for the sets so fatigue was kicking in.
> 
> I feel over the moon about it to be honest, really really happy. Felt muscles working I didn't even know existed and the burn in my arms was amazing as much as it hurt lol. The guy doing it was brilliant couldn't be more pleased, he knows everything about all of it and wasn't afraid to say grab my shoulders and pull them back to remind me of form or even doing the dead lifts a few times my hips weren't high enough so he would just alter my position, all of it done in a very professional manner and he was a good laugh too which helped. I'm getting big callus things on my hands and they've been killing me, doing the lateral pull downs today it felt like they were splitting. I'd said to him about it already and he could see how red they were. He disappeared for a minute and came back with some wraps for me to try, it was much better done the last set no problem. Then when he asked if they were ok and I'd said brilliant he said keep them they're yours. I was like wow thanks! Granted they are dirty and smell of sweaty men hahaha but how nice was that! It was also nice that a few times there were a few guys trying to be intimidating in the area where I was training, specially if the instructor had nipped to do something, few guys getting real close like I wasn't there really in my space about 3 times, when he noticed he just moved them out the way and said to give me some space. That aswell has def given me the confidence to tell them to move now too I reckon... Few weeks nobody will be training in my space or else... Haha ok kidding but you know what I mean
> 
> Really looking forward to tomorrows session, not sure what we are doing yet but still quite excited
> 
> Thought I would get weighed this week to see if there was any change to last week with the diet. Last week I weighed 45kg with 12.2% bodyfat and now I weigh 44.6%kg with 10.8% bodyfat. So I'm guessing the weight I've lost would just be that bodyfat and not muscle. But I think I am going to up my calories, what do you guys think? I'm eating between 2300 - 2500 a day! I thought this would of been enough as its the top end of nearly 600calories more than my maintenance weight. I've never been one to put on weight easily specially since having my son. At first though I was struggling to eat all that and now I'm getting hungrier a lot quicker.
> 
> Peace out


Good work girl. Keep pushing the food down I know what it like. I am skinny eating 5500 cal a day now I eat more then yanny lol


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> yeah i did think that and it really doesnt hurt learning exercises .
> 
> the guy seems like hes taken the time and been pretty decent tbf , do you feel more confident with his ability ?


Yeah loads more. I said to him aswell about the confidence issue I was having about being around the guys and that too and he was really understanding. He just said they will leer and look etc but just laugh it off, at the end of the day I've seen better form from you than I do from the majority of guys that come in, so while they're too busy being nosey getting nowhere you will be running miles ahead. It made me smile  maybe I love him haha joking lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah loads more. I said to him aswell about the confidence issue I was having about being around the guys and that too and he was really understanding. He just said they will leer and look etc but just laugh it off, at the end of the day I've seen better form from you than I do from the majority of guys that come in, so while they're too busy being nosey getting nowhere you will be running miles ahead. It made me smile  maybe I love him haha joking lol


haha tbf he is right .

you have diet down and your learning how to train and the right exercises all you need to do is be consistent , will be interesting to see your journey .


----------



## Tassotti

Good going Kay. Doing well girl !


----------



## dipdabs

I can't really see me giving up, starting 4 months ago and even coming back after an injury, and I'm just getting more addicted, must b a good sign lol


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> I can't really see me giving up, starting 4 months ago and even coming back after an injury, and I'm just getting more addicted, must b a good sign lol


The more you progress, the more you will want more, it's an everlasting journey to perfection!


----------



## Rykard

Kaywoodham said:


> I can't really see me giving up, starting 4 months ago and even coming back after an injury, and I'm just getting more addicted, must b a good sign lol


just don't do too much and get over trained / burnt out / injured again. You've jut started on the path to a new journey...


----------



## Breda

Kaywoodham:3252172 said:


> I can't really see me giving up, starting 4 months ago and even coming back after an injury, and I'm just getting more addicted, must b a good sign lol


That would be all those feel good hormones you're releasing... Very addictive

Just don't forget to have a break every so often chick


----------



## dipdabs

Yeah I learnt my lesson from last time, I got to a point where I felt depressed if I didn't go for one day, was doing full body workouts constantly!


----------



## dipdabs

Too many carbs today not enough fat. Wasn't overly bothered as weight gone down instead of up, so calorie intake was more but i think im hoing to increase that anyway. Although not impressed by it... This is so hard lol



Ps my shoulders and back are killing! Lol


----------



## yannyboy

You've had more carbs than me today, lol

You must eaten quite strict today to only have 40g of fat


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> You've had more carbs than me today, lol
> 
> You must eaten quite strict today to only have 40g of fat


Is it bad to eat that much carbs? I was so hungry earlier I just went overboard at tea time.

Today I have had -

Porridge with semi skimmed milk and 50g shake.

Chicken breast with rice and carrots with a little light mayo.

Sweet baked potato with baked beans and iceberg lettuce.

An apple. A tin of tuna on 2 slices of wholemeal toast and a little salad cream.

2 chicken breasts with brown rice, garden peas and some sweet chilli nandos sauce


----------



## yannyboy

How big are your portions of rice, you don't look like you've gone overboard on the carbs from today's diet


----------



## dipdabs

Well usually 40g or 80g but I was just so hungry today lol so I had 80g of rice with the carrots and chicken then 130g at dinner


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Well usually 40g or 80g but I was just so hungry today lol so I had 80g of rice with the carrots and chicken then 130g at dinner


That's quite a bit, well you should have an abundance of energy tomorrow then, lol


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> That's quite a bit, well you should have an abundance of energy tomorrow then, lol


It is brown rice... I remind myself to make me feel better lol I should of just had mores chicken but I ran out. The amount in spending on food is rediculous lol


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> It is brown rice... I remind myself to make me feel better lol I should of just had mores chicken but I ran out. The amount in spending on food is rediculous lol


Yeah, that's the only rice I'm eating now

Tell me about it, 5kg of chicken breast lasts me 6 days!


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> Yeah, that's the only rice I'm eating now
> 
> Tell me about it, 5kg of chicken breast lasts me 6 days!


I might start buying them cheap bags of frozen ones, are they any good for u or just pumped full of crap?


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> I might start buying them cheap bags of frozen ones, are they any good for u or just pumped full of crap?


Don't think they will be as good as fresh ones Kay

I get mine from Makro, 5kg for £21, get about 24 breasts for that


----------



## dipdabs

I've never heard of makro lol. I bought some turkey in the week I really enjoy turkey going to get a lot more of that!


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> I've never heard of makro lol. I bought some turkey in the week I really enjoy turkey going to get a lot more of that!


It's like a cash and carry, wholesale only

Yep, I eat plenty of turkey as well, Asda currently to 3 big packs of turkey breast for a tenner


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> It's like a cash and carry, wholesale only
> 
> Yep, I eat plenty of turkey as well, Asda currently to 3 big packs of turkey breast for a tenner


Ah il have to look for a cash and carry round here gd idea!

My shoulders and that are killing this morning, even my legs and I didnt do my legs lol.


----------



## Rykard

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah il have to look for a cash and carry round here gd idea!
> 
> My shoulders and that are killing this morning, even my legs and I didnt do my legs lol.


Guess you were doing the exercises right then.. :thumbup1:

see if you can do a bit of a warm up and stretch to loosen up a bit..


----------



## dipdabs

Rykard said:


> Guess you were doing the exercises right then.. :thumbup1:
> 
> see if you can do a bit of a warm up and stretch to loosen up a bit..


I hope I'm alright in the gym later!


----------



## dipdabs

Seeing as I lost a bit of weight this week I'm doubling the amount of porridge I have in the morning, will that be ok?


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Seeing as I lost a bit of weight this week I'm doubling the amount of porridge I have in the morning, will that be ok?


More carbs first thing for breakfast is always a good idea especially if you train shortly afterwards


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> More carbs first thing for breakfast is always a good idea especially if you train shortly afterwards


Ah good  maybe it will help with my hunger issues! I hope!


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah good  maybe it will help with my hunger issues! I hope!


Well they say that breakfast should be the largest meal of the day but I'm not sure many people do this!


----------



## 25434

Hello there, I usually cut up some fresh veggies and bag them in the fridge and have a pot of homemade hoummous and when I get the munchies I dig in..you can buy the pots of hoummous if you want to but I prefer to make it then I know it hasn't got nasties in..or if you don't like that you could get some not fat greek yoghurt and add cucumber, mint chopped up, and pepper and have that?

Just an idea.....have a good Sunday...


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> Well they say that breakfast should be the largest meal of the day but I'm not sure many people do this!


It's difficult aswell when you've got a million and one things to do in the morning


----------



## dipdabs

Flubs said:


> Hello there, I usually cut up some fresh veggies and bag them in the fridge and have a pot of homemade hoummous and when I get the munchies I dig in..you can buy the pots of hoummous if you want to but I prefer to make it then I know it hasn't got nasties in..or if you don't like that you could get some not fat greek yoghurt and add cucumber, mint chopped up, and pepper and have that?
> 
> Just an idea.....have a good Sunday...


Ah thanks flubs


----------



## Rykard

yannyboy said:


> Well they say that breakfast should be the largest meal of the day but I'm not sure many people do this!


I really struggle to eat a lot early in the morning - though I think most people tend to eat MORE as the day goes on..


----------



## dipdabs

So today I done my first ever bench press  just the bar, but it is 20kg... Chuffed ha


----------



## DiamondDixie

Kaywoodham said:


> So today I done my first ever bench press  just the bar, but it is 20kg... Chuffed ha


Amazing, I remember my first ever bench press I even think I used the 10kg Jessy bar.


----------



## Fatstuff

u do realise ur journal has got more pages than mine lol


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> u do realise ur journal has got more pages than mine lol


Grow some boobs, then I'm sure yours will shoot up lol


----------



## dipdabs

DiamondDixie said:


> Amazing, I remember my first ever bench press I even think I used the 10kg Jessy bar.


I was quite scared at the time and a few times thought oh **** is this too much for me, but I managed it, so obv not lol


----------



## yannyboy

Fatstuff said:


> u do realise ur journal has got more pages than mine lol


I reckon if I win the British Championships, Kay will have more posters than me, pmsl


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

how many reps did you do with the ollie bar kay?


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> I reckon if I win the British Championships, Kay will have more posters than me, pmsl


Haha now I'm sure that's not true! Lol


----------



## dipdabs

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> how many reps did you do with the ollie bar kay?


I done 4 sets of 8 reps


----------



## MRSTRONG

Fatstuff said:


> u do realise ur journal has got more pages than mine lol


yeah but your journals sh1t :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> yeah but your journals sh1t :lol:


Reps coming lol


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Haha now I'm sure that's not true! Lol


Maybe, lol

Glad you got your first set of bench pressing done today


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> Maybe, lol
> 
> Glad you got your first set of bench pressing done today


Thanks yanny  I hurt a lot lol break day tomorrow I think


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

Kaywoodham said:


> I done 4 sets of 8 reps


thats good for a first effort.some lads use the ollie bar with no weights on for a warm up.


----------



## Leigh

Kaywoodham said:


> Seeing as I lost a bit of weight this week I'm doubling the amount of porridge I have in the morning, will that be ok?


I put milled nuts, seeds, flaxseed or chia seeds in mine. Doubles the cals of my porridge but adds mainly protein and fats rather than carbs


----------



## dipdabs

Leigh L said:


> I put milled nuts, seeds, flaxseed or chia seeds in mine. Doubles the cals of my porridge but adds mainly protein and fats rather than carbs


See my problem is I have always had a hatred for nuts or anything alike, make me gag! Il try buying some different seeds though see how they taste


----------



## dipdabs

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> thats good for a first effort.some lads use the ollie bar with no weights on for a warm up.


Thanks


----------



## dipdabs

The guy wanted me to add weight on I was like wooaahhhh nooo lol


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

pine kernels lightly toasted then ground up are nice in porridge and shakes


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> The guy wanted me to add weight on I was like wooaahhhh nooo lol


You might have been okay with another 5kg(2x2.5kg) if you managed 4 x 8 reps


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

Kaywoodham said:


> The guy wanted me to add weight on I was like wooaahhhh nooo lol


lol, he wanted to punish you then


----------



## Leigh

Kaywoodham said:


> See my problem is I have always had a hatred for nuts or anything alike, make me gag! Il try buying some different seeds though see how they taste


I use Linwoods milled nuts/seeds/flax. They're mostly pretty fine. The Nut mix sometimes has slightly chunkier pieces of nut but the one with Goji berry tends not to. The flax is milled finely. Chia seed are tiny.

It says 30g is a portion (Linwoods) but I vary it, depending on what the rest of my food intake for the day is going to be like. You might want to start with a small portion, just to see if you like the taste.

Not cheap but it lasts me well.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

have you started using milk instead of water in your shakes?


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> You might have been okay with another 5kg(2x2.5kg) if you managed 4 x 8 reps


Thing is I struggled with was the balance of it. Yesterday was the same with the deadlift but when he added more weight it settled more so I think that's why he wanted to add some weight. Although I think with this I really need practice before adding weight, I did find it difficult and also not majorly confident with it yet, I was worrying about dropping it on myself lol


----------



## dipdabs

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> have you started using milk instead of water in your shakes?


No I use to have milk in one but just been using water


----------



## dipdabs

Phenix said:


> Have you work out how many cal you need to gain yet


Well not properly but as of today I've doubled my breakfast calories so just going to see where that takes me


----------



## dipdabs

I better not get a belly lol


----------



## dipdabs

Can't I just stay skinny and build muscle lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Can't I just stay skinny and build muscle lol


yeah bang some gear in :thumb:


----------



## yannyboy

Phenix is right in saying you need a surplus of calories to build muscle but obviously you want to keep fat gain to a minimum


----------



## yannyboy

ewen said:


> yeah bang some gear in :thumb:


Yep, bit of anavar could be beneficial, lol


----------



## dipdabs

See I've lost bodyfat the last week and 0.4kg


----------



## dipdabs

Il get weighed again next week to see if this extra bowel of porridge helps


----------



## Milky

Kaywoodham said:


> Il get weighed again next week to see if this extra bowel of porridge helps


You filled a bowel with porridge ?


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> You filled a bowel with porridge ?


Bowl sorry lolll


----------



## dipdabs

Phenix said:


> get the three thing work out to gain to lose and to stay the same you cant go by the book on this one girl


Well il take it steady anyway and up it gently because even from the extra porridge today I'm less hungry again. Really don't enjoy the bloated feeling at all


----------



## dipdabs

Right so today I got up feeling pretty sore from yesterday but it eased up during the day. My legs and whole of my back have been aching so can only be a good thing lol.

Diet been pretty good today, still got a few more cals to get in before bed but not much more.





I've had:

Breakfast - porridge with water (ran out of milk. 50g shake.

Snack - 2 boiled eggs. A packet of wholewheat sunbites, a little Philadelphia and an apple.

Lunch - 2 tuna and cucumber sandwiches on brown bread. A pot of melon chunks.

Snack - breast of chicken, Yorkshire pudding, carrots, broccoli and 2 small boiled potatoes.

Dinner - baked sweet potato with tinned mackerel, cherry tomatoes and a little olive oil based butter.

Probably had too much fruit and not enough veg though.

Had another programme today I think for chest and triceps. Went really well again apart from some of my balance issues that im sure il get use to and a sore romboid in my left shoulder blade.

4sets of 8reps flat bench press with the 20kg bar.

4 sets of 8 reps incline dumbell press, first 2 sets with 7kg last two with 6kg.

4 sets of 8 reps incline dumbell flies 4kg.

4 sets of 8 reps flat bench skull crushers with dumbells 3kg.

Real sore tonight but having a days rest or two now as my next programme isn't until Wednesday.

How does this all sound? And is my diet ok?


----------



## Natty.Solider

Soldier reporting in

Sounds good. Diet looks nice and tight bar the yorkshire pud and sunbites but that wont hinder you. Dont be afraid to wack some weight on there either, you should be able to once you find your core stability on movements where your led down. The more weight you put on, the easier the movement is to stabalise


----------



## dipdabs

Natty.Solider said:


> Soldier reporting in
> 
> Sounds good. Diet looks nice and tight bar the yorkshire pud and sunbites but that wont hinder you. Dont be afraid to wack some weight on there either, you should be able to once you find your core stability on movements where your led down. The more weight you put on, the easier the movement is to stabalise


The sunbites are surprisingly healthy, and the Yorkshire pudding I couldn't help it lolll. It was a little one 

Once I get my confidence with it will add some more weight well and when it doesnt feel so heavy lol. Today although I done it where I could feel muscles I've never felt before they were trying to do all sorts with no co ordination.


----------



## MRSTRONG

all looks good kay your doing well :thumbup1:


----------



## yannyboy

Don't worry too much about the weight you're using as you are still getting used to the exercises


----------



## dipdabs

Phenix said:


> who set ur goals with the diet kay


Um me and chatting to some guys on here about calorie intake


----------



## dipdabs

Phenix said:


> Not enuff food for me big man for her body type The rest is fine Imo


I am over eating up to 600 calories some days more


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> I am over eating up to 600 calories some days more


If you gained 1lb a week, I would say that's perfect

Your diet looks clean so just adjust it to get the small weight increases


----------



## MRSTRONG

Phenix said:


> I AM OVER EATING BY 2000 CALS A DAY IT OUR BODY TYPE


what body type is that then coz you dont look female :confused1:


----------



## dipdabs

Phenix said:


> I AM OVER EATING BY 2000 CALS A DAY IT OUR BODY TYPE


I'm 44.6kg. 5ft 2. If I over ate that much, well I couldn't eat that much. 600 calories is a lot to someone like me specially being female. As I said I'm doubling my porridge for now and seeing where it takes me then when I get weighed again next week I will evaluate it again. Although I'm bulking I don't want to get really fat


----------



## MRSTRONG

Phenix said:


> Right I am gone mate you carry on


not here to offend anyone but put basics down like you weigh what 12 stone and your eating what 4000 cals a day ?

im 18 stone and eat 4500 cals one of us has it wrong .


----------



## yannyboy

Phenix said:


> But just now she is losing weight on it bud


If Kay is trying to put some muscle on, she needs to just tweak the diet to get the slight weight increases, her diet looks sound so she just needs to increase a few meals here and there

Bulking and cutting is all trial and error

I doubt Kay needs another 2000 calories like you but obviously needs a few more calories if weight is going down


----------



## MRSTRONG

Phenix said:


> I eat 6000 cals a day every day I weigh 10 stone 5FT 7IN And I will up it soon bud


do you take aas ?

even if your natty and getting 6000cals in something is very wrong , id say you need to go back to the drawing board .


----------



## dipdabs

Ewen was 11stone 2 and a half yrs ago...


----------



## Natty.Solider

ewen said:


> not here to offend anyone but put basics down like you weigh what 12 stone and your eating what 4000 cals a day ?
> 
> im 18 stone and eat 4500 cals one of us has it wrong .


I eat 4500 cals aswell and im 16.2 stone. Hmmmm lol. This is what I consider to be a sort of maintenance with enough carbs to go up lifts and slowly recomp


----------



## yannyboy

Phenix said:


> I eat 6000 cals a day every day I weigh 10 stone 5FT 7IN And I will up it soon bud


How much protein do you reckon you have?


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Phenix said:


> My body burn cal all the time as I say you will never understand it bud And I not being cheeky mate


basically u got a high metabolism so u burn calories faster than others .. cos i got the same problem bud . i can eat bare amounts of food but find it hard to put on weight e.t.c


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Ewen was 11stone 2 and a half yrs ago...


i was indeed pics of that are on my fb .

ive gained muscle through diet training and aas , there really is nothing hard about it , you stimulate a muscle into growth you feed it rest it and accelerate the process with PEDS i dont see whay people do not make gains .

this year ive gained a stone so far .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Phenix said:


> My body burn cal all the time as I say you will never understand it bud And I not being cheeky mate


sorry dude but we all burn cals (basal metabolic rate) .


----------



## yannyboy

It's not always the calories, it's the quality of the calories

I'm taking in about 5000 calories now and about 450g of protein, only about 100 come from whey, the rest comes from mainly chicken/turkey breast and steak or salmon everyday


----------



## MRSTRONG

Phenix said:


> STEROIDS ARE A OTHER BALL GAME MATE I CAN GAIN 2 STONE IN 4 WEEKS IF I WANT


you clearly want to seeing as your eating 6000 cals everyday ...


----------



## yannyboy

Phenix said:


> PROTAIN 2X MY BODY WEIGHT BUD


Well if you are 10 stone, 140lbs, then you are taking in about 280g of protein, that's just over 1000 calories from the protein

That means you are getting around 5000 calories from carbs and fat, the protein ratio is far too low


----------



## dipdabs

At the end of the day I only lost 0.4kg last week. I don't need 2000 more to bulk a little. Would also be sick eating that much. I have a very fast metabolism as I have IBS and still only lost 0.4.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> At the end of the day I only lost 0.4kg last week. I don't need 2000 more to bulk a little. Would also be sick eating that much. I have a very fast metabolism as I have IBS and still only lost 0.4.


as yanny said only increase by small amounts and do that every 2-4 weeks so you get a good idea of whats going on .

im not clued up on ibs either so not sure how it affect nutritional values .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Phenix said:


> I take them when I am ready not before And we all don't burn cal the same mate


start a journal and post up your diet and training id like to see it and offer advice if possible and even learn something , plus it stops clogging another members journal up .


----------



## yannyboy

Phenix said:


> I gone for hear have fun every one Use know better then me


We all are here to learn and give advice ourselves

There is one thing that should always be true, everybody should know THEIR bodies better than anybody else


----------



## yannyboy

ewen said:


> start a journal and post up your diet and training id like to see it and offer advice if possible and even learn something , plus it stops clogging another members journal up .


Kay's going to ask for another clean up tomorrow, lol


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> Kay's going to ask for another clean up tomorrow, lol


I give up lol I may aswell accept my journal causes arguments lol


----------



## dtlv

Just reading through the last few pages of your journal, and i think yannyboy has your diet issues nailed here:



yannyboy said:


> If Kay is trying to put some muscle on, she needs to just tweak the diet to get the slight weight increases, her diet looks sound so she just needs to increase a few meals here and there
> 
> Bulking and cutting is all trial and error
> 
> I doubt Kay needs another 2000 calories like you but obviously needs a few more calories if weight is going down


Often the difference between getting desired results and undesirable ones (whether weight gain or loss) from diet are very tiny, and all it takes to make a good diet from one that doesn't appear to work is a few very small tweaks.

In example, 10lbs of bodyfat is roughly 35000 kcals, which sounds a huge amount... but it only equates to 96kcals per day above maintenece to add that amount of fat in a year, and so when you look at it that way, two diets with a relatively small 100kcal daily difference per day can make nearly a stones difference to bodyweight in a year.

Finding the exact diet and meal plan for you has to be an individual thing, and will involve experiementing with energy intake and types of food to get to how works best for you. Start with a good plan, then tweak until you get it right, and remember to continue to make changes as your body changes - a succesful diet isn't a static diet, it definitely evolves with your physique and your goals.

For some general advice for you and your goals, one thing I'd say is for a slim person with a small frame, especially a female trainer, bulking can be a nightmare... small hips and ribcage mean small intestinal tract, and this means less capability to absorb large quantities of food in any single setting, so my advice would be to go for the multiple meals per day approach (5, 6 or even 7 if you have the time to prepare them).

I'd also say that it's important to include at least some degree of food that is there simply because you like it rather than just because its healthy... long term diet success, whether cutting, bulking or maintaining, is massively dependent upon diet consistency so you want a diet where every single meal doesn't feel like a slow torture through lack of taste and boredom and makes you constantly think about ditching it altogether... definitely include some element of enjoyment in your eating to keep you going.

Otherwise from what I've seen, your food choices look good and I think you are definitely on the right track. Some good advice given from others already in this thread, so just keep asking the questions and you'll get a ton of help... is the best thing about forums IMO, the help and mutual support the decent members give to one another.

Anyway will keep popping in here, and anything you think I can help with just let me know.


----------



## dipdabs

Dtlv74 said:


> Just reading through the last few pages of your journal, and i think yannyboy has your diet issues nailed here:
> 
> Often the difference between getting desired results and undesirable ones (whether weight gain or loss) from diet are very tiny, and all it takes to make a good diet from one that doesn't appear to work is a few very small tweaks.
> 
> In example, 10lbs of bodyfat is roughly 35000 kcals, which sounds a huge amount... but it only equates to 96kcals per day above maintenece to add that amount of fat in a year, and so when you look at it that way, two diets with a relatively small 100kcal daily difference per day can make nearly a stones difference to bodyweight in a year.
> 
> Finding the exact diet and meal plan for you has to be an individual thing, and will involve experiementing with energy intake and types of food to get to how works best for you. Start with a good plan, then tweak until you get it right, and remember to continue to make changes as your body changes - a succesful diet isn't a static diet, it definitely evolves with your physique and your goals.
> 
> For some general advice for you and your goals, one thing I'd say is for a slim person with a small frame, especially a female trainer, bulking can be a nightmare... small hips and ribcage mean small intestinal tract, and this means less capability to absorb large quantities of food in any single setting, so my advice would be to go for the multiple meals per day approach (5, 6 or even 7 if you have the time to prepare them).
> 
> I'd also say that it's important to include at least some degree of food that is there simply because you like it rather than just because its healthy... long term diet success, whether cutting, bulking or maintaining, is massively dependent upon diet consistency so you want a diet where every single meal doesn't feel like a slow torture through lack of taste and boredom and makes you constantly think about ditching it altogether... definitely include some element of enjoyment in your eating to keep you going.
> 
> Otherwise from what I've seen, your food choices look good and I think you are definitely on the right track. Some good advice given from others already in this thread, so just keep asking the questions and you'll get a ton of help... is the best thing about forums IMO, the help and mutual support the decent members give to one another.
> 
> Anyway will keep popping in here, and anything you think I can help with just let me know.


Thanks for all the tips


----------



## dipdabs

This morning I'm feeling pretty bloody sore. All across the front of my shoulders is the worst and also what I don't get is the back of my legs hurting. Ok the day before last I was doing dead lifts etc but yesterday I was on a bench for everything not using my legs at all.

Is this just my body having a shock from doing the new exercises?


----------



## Rykard

i get doms about 36 hours after I have trained, unless it's a new muscle group or I haven't trained for a while.. so it's probably the deads kicking in ..


----------



## dipdabs

Rykard said:


> i get doms about 36 hours after I have trained, unless it's a new muscle group or I haven't trained for a while.. so it's probably the deads kicking in ..


Well I wish the deads wouldn't kick in lol least I know they're working I guess.


----------



## Fatboy80

I get exactly the same, always the 2nd say after training that body part. I love DOMS :thumbup1:



Rykard said:


> i get doms about 36 hours after I have trained, unless it's a new muscle group or I haven't trained for a while.. so it's probably the deads kicking in ..


----------



## dipdabs

Well least I am not alone and just being a girl lol


----------



## Kimball

Morning Kay,

Ref your diet, just keep listening to yanny and ewen, it is only small changes you need. Always makes me laugh when people come on here giving advice on diet, nutrition and training, then you find out they weigh 9 stone on a good day.

Doms sound good, means you've had a great workout. Might last 4-5 days first few times but if you keep at it they will reduce, but hopefully never go completely you'll get to love the feeling that it proves your workout was good


----------



## dipdabs

Kimball said:


> Morning Kay,
> 
> Ref your diet, just keep listening to yanny and ewen, it is only small changes you need. Always makes me laugh when people come on here giving advice on diet, nutrition and training, then you find out they weigh 9 stone on a good day.
> 
> Doms sound good, means you've had a great workout. Might last 4-5 days first few times but if you keep at it they will reduce, but hopefully never go completely you'll get to love the feeling that it proves your workout was good


Morning kimball  yeah will keep listening to them, they obviously know their stuff.

4 - 5 days! Omg lol. I do like the pain of it that's part of why I like the gym, to me it's stress release lol. Although I better get use to it a bit soon! 2 days rest for me now I think


----------



## dipdabs

Phenix said:


> May i listen to you and i be on the stage showing in 6 months


What do u mean?


----------



## dipdabs

Kaywoodham said:


> What do u mean?


----------



## dipdabs

Phenix said:


> He is trying to be smart with me He know nothing about me If me take the time to read my posts every thing I said was right


He wasn't trying to be smart with you at all. Everything written there is for me and to support me, he's said some bits that you may feel are aimed towards you but they're not he is just giving me examples so I can understand what he is saying. These guys are well respected and achieved a hell of a lot with valuable experience and knowledge. Yanny for example I read somewhere yesterday he is trained by some amazing champ PT. Ewen weighed 11 stone 2 and a half yrs ago and now 18, he also has a mrs that does shows herself who he trains and lives with. The majority of guys on here would agree with their advice. If I started eating way more calories I would pile on fat like no tomorrow as I am a female for a start. We have been here before where you are right and everyone else wrong, if you are eating 6000 calories at 10stone I would say maybe you are taking fat burners aswell at least otherwise there is something wrong.


----------



## dipdabs

Phenix said:


> Their are ppl on here that know me And know that I eat kay I don't take fat burner or steroid of any kind My body if fine for my age And he was trying to take the **** I am old enuff to know that


Ok whatever u say. What everyone else was saying anyway is your diet wouldn't work for me and they are right, I know that because it's my body. So there we go problem solved


----------



## MRSTRONG

Phenix said:


> Their are ppl on here that know me And know that I eat kay I don't take fat burner or steroid of any kind My body if fine for my age And he was trying to take the **** I am old enuff to know that


mate instead of coming across as a smart ass know it all how about you help the girl out ?

post your diet so maybe kay can learn from a 6k diet and take or leave bits from it .

sh1t id like to know what you eat thats adds up to 6k as im constantly bulking .


----------



## Fatstuff

Ur journal is now bigger than uriels

Just sayin


----------



## MRSTRONG

Fatstuff said:


> Ur journal is now bigger than uriels
> 
> Just sayin


her arms are bigger than his :lol:


----------



## Kimball

No I wasnt just getting fed up with people giving advice they know nothing about, if the cap fits.

As a guy incapable of putting on weight I would suggest you would be better off listening and learning not giving advice on something you can't do.

Should I be giving advice on tren or test injections after 1 pin on test? No, so I'll keep quiet while people that do know give advice and I'll learn from them. You clearly aren't old enough to know that, and stop being so precious on other peoples journals and looking for arguments, plenty of space for that in gencon. Kay is trying to learn, when you can give helpful constructive advice about something you have succeeded at I'm sure it will be welcomed, as I would welcome it.


----------



## Fatstuff

ewen said:


> her arms are bigger than his :lol:


Who's isn't :rolleye:


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> Ur journal is now bigger than uriels
> 
> Just sayin


Uriel goes round threatening to hit people and calling them scamps I'm not surprised haha


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Uriel goes round threatening to hit people and calling them scamps I'm not surprised haha


he hasnt worked out he cant punch through the internet :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> Uriel goes round threatening to hit people and calling them scamps I'm not surprised haha


He has certainly got a way with words, can sense that Glaswegian charm from the silver tongued devil


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> He has certainly got a way with words, can sense that Glaswegian charm from the silver tongued devil


Charm is that what they call it ha


----------



## Fatstuff

Thats what they call it in Glasgow


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> Thats what they call it in Glasgow


I went there once. Quickly left, too dangerous for me in the dark lol


----------



## fitrut

your diet looks quite good but didnt see that much fat in it, what meals you eat to get healthy fats? other than that looks like you doing well :thumb:


----------



## doggy

Kaywoodham said:


> I went there once. Quickly left, too dangerous for me in the dark lol


I'm from Glasgow, sadly.


----------



## dipdabs

fitrut said:


> your diet looks quite good but didnt see that much fat in it, what meals you eat to get healthy fats? other than that looks like you doing well :thumb:


Umm I don't know really I thought there were healthy fats in the meat etc. I've been cooking all the meat in rapeseed oil, what kind of things can I add to get more? Although I hate nuts that's one problem I have. Thanks Ruta


----------



## Jay.32

theres good fats in egg yolks...


----------



## Fatstuff

Avocados, evoo in ur shakes, oily fish, some saturated fat is beneficial to contrary to popular belief, so a small portion of animal fats won't hurt IMO


----------



## Fatstuff

Double post**


----------



## dipdabs

Phenix said:


> I am not a smart ass Again read my post bud. At not time did I tell her eat the same as me And told to listen to you on training And I still think she should up the food a little IMO


I have upped the food and will assess it again in a week! As I have said 1000 times!


----------



## dipdabs

I eat egg yolks, will start putting evoo in my shakes, eat tinned mackerel a lot ummm and smash some avocado down... Advocado is amazing witha little salsa sauce and chunks of chicken


----------



## yannyboy

I bet Kay wonders why she bothers to ask these questions sometimes, lol


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> I bet Kay wonders why she bothers to ask these questions sometimes, lol


At times yanny, at times


----------



## fitrut

Kaywoodham said:


> Umm I don't know really I thought there were healthy fats in the meat etc. I've been cooking all the meat in rapeseed oil, what kind of things can I add to get more? Although I hate nuts that's one problem I have. Thanks Ruta


add some fish oil caps to your vit and supplement intake, salmon is good, avocado, udos oil/flaxseed oil, put some extra virgin olive oil on your salad (if you dont do that yet), walnuts good source for healthy fats, you dont eat nuts at all? egg yolk has some fats but its not very good as is has too much cholesterol so I wouldnt count those as a good fats


----------



## Fatstuff

I thought it was now proven that dietary cholesterol like in egg yolks are fine, in fact eating them lowers your body's production of cholesterol??


----------



## dipdabs

Ok kool will get some fish tabs today, my son takes them so I'm sure he will be happy with me having 'fish medicine' too lol. Will also start trying to get in some more from the other bits. No I hate nuts completely always have done, think I might buy some seeds though and have a taste to see if I do like any


----------



## Kimball

Fatstuff said:


> I thought it was now proven that dietary cholesterol like in egg yolks are fine, in fact eating them lowers your body's production of cholesterol??


I did too, even good for you?


----------



## Fatstuff

Kimball said:


> I did too, even good for you?


I believe it is, in moderation of course


----------



## Phenix

Kimball said:


> No I wasnt just getting fed up with people giving advice they know nothing about, if the cap fits.As a guy incapable of putting on weight I would suggest you would be better off listening and learning not giving advice on something you can't do. Should I be giving advice on tren or test injections after 1 pin on test? No, so I'll keep quiet while people that do know give advice and I'll learn from them. You clearly aren't old enough to know that, and stop being so precious on other peoples journals and looking for arguments, plenty of space for that in gencon. Kay is trying to learn, when you can give helpful constructive advice about something you have succeeded at I'm sure it will be welcomed, as I would welcome it.


As I see you would be better tell her how to put fat on bud


----------



## Fatstuff

Phenix said:


> As I see you would be better tell her how to put fat on bud


WTF ?? Stop spamming the girls journal if u got nothing decent to add!


----------



## dipdabs

Phenix said:


> As I see you would be better tell her how to put fat on bud


I'd really appreciate it if you didn't post on my journal anymore.thanks


----------



## fitrut

Fatstuff said:


> I thought it was now proven that dietary cholesterol like in egg yolks are fine, in fact eating them lowers your body's production of cholesterol??


couldnt find any scientific study on this so I dont believe  until I see it


----------



## MRSTRONG

fitrut said:


> couldnt find any scientific study on this so I dont believe  until I see it


eggsactly


----------



## yannyboy

I'm not 100% sure on egg yolks myself

At the moment I just have liquid egg whites but I used to egg loads of whole eggs in the past


----------



## yannyboy

ewen said:


> eggsactly


We was waiting for that one, lol


----------



## Kimball

fitrut said:


> couldnt find any scientific study on this so I dont believe  until I see it


How about this one?

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=good+cholesterol&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-gb&client=safari#q=good+cholesterol+eggs&hl=en&client=safari&prmd=imvns&ei=joHxT6ieGamc0AWB3oHzCg&start=10&sa=N&bav=cf.osb&fp=d2caaea9392c683d&biw=320&bih=416


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kimball said:


> How about this one?
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=good+cholesterol&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-gb&client=safari#q=good+cholesterol+eggs&hl=en&client=safari&prmd=imvns&ei=joHxT6ieGamc0AWB3oHzCg&start=10&sa=N&bav=cf.osb&fp=d2caaea9392c683d&biw=320&bih=416


not scientific enough im afraid , cracking effort though .


----------



## yannyboy

ewen said:


> not scientific enough im afraid , cracking effort though .


Please stop, I wouldn't want you to end up with egg on your face, lol


----------



## fitrut

Kimball said:


> How about this one?
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=good+cholesterol&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-gb&client=safari#q=good+cholesterol+eggs&hl=en&client=safari&prmd=imvns&ei=joHxT6ieGamc0AWB3oHzCg&start=10&sa=N&bav=cf.osb&fp=d2caaea9392c683d&biw=320&bih=416


nope, I was talking about scientific source like pubmed, anybody can write an article these days but how valid is that could be? for the facts I always go to biomedical science sites or search for their publications with full references


----------



## Kimball

ewen said:


> not scientific enough im afraid , cracking effort though .


Are we looking for ausbuilt level scientificness? Ok I'll be back


----------



## Kimball

How about

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/15640512/

This is a better one

http://www.sciencenews.org/view/generic/id/7301/title/Reevaluating_Eggs_Cholesterol_Risks


----------



## yannyboy

Kimball said:


> How about
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/15640512/
> 
> This is a better one
> 
> http://www.sciencenews.org/view/generic/id/7301/title/Reevaluating_Eggs_Cholesterol_Risks


Interesting reads, I'm more confused now, lol

To be honest I ate plenty of whole eggs a while back and a few months ago I had to get bloods done before my prep guy would start anything and my HDL/LDL ratios were just slightly out, more so probably because of my AAS's usage rather than diet!


----------



## Fatstuff

To be continued when I'm not at work ...... Lol


----------



## fitrut

Kimball said:


> How about
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/15640512/
> 
> This is a better one
> 
> http://www.sciencenews.org/view/generic/id/7301/title/Reevaluating_Eggs_Cholesterol_Risks


first one from 2004 too old  second one is better and quite informative, I like the last sentence tho ''this study should not be used as a basis for recommending higher egg consumption for regulation of serum cholesterol'', basically not harmfull but watch amount you eat


----------



## yannyboy

Fatstuff said:


> To be continued when I'm not at work ...... Lol


So will you be having egg on toast for lunch?


----------



## Fatstuff

Haha the funny thing is - I really ought to not care as I can't stand eggs - they are little oval pockets of fart!!


----------



## yannyboy

fitrut said:


> first one from 2004 too old  second one is better and quite informative, I like the last sentence tho ''this study should not be used as a basis for recommending higher egg consumption for regulation of serum cholesterol'', basically not harmfull but watch amount you eat


Yep, looks like its all down the amount

1-2 eggs probably fine, 8-10 a day might be a problem


----------



## Fatstuff

Fatstuff said:


> I believe it is, in moderation of course


I shall refer u all to this post ^^


----------



## Guest

makes me laugh when people avoid "unhealthy" eggs which are 100% natural and humans have eaten for millennia and then spread chemically treated vegetable oil "margarine" on their food. mm hmm

the great cholesterol con is a good read, makes you realise how much money there is in convincing people to worry about their cholesterol needlessly.


----------



## MRSTRONG

What about love eggs ?


----------



## Kimball

Love eggs have little nutritional value unless used with a flavoured protein lube


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kimball said:


> Love eggs have little nutritional value unless used with a flavoured protein lube


I read that love eggs are good on the whole :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

Well that's another nice debate ruined lol


----------



## dipdabs

What's a love egg


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> What's a love egg


Free range egg brought up with both parents ..


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> Free range egg brought up with both parents ..


How does the egg know if both parents sit on it? I don't get it... Or r u fibbing lol


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> What's a love egg


In a very warm & loving environment


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> How does the egg know if both parents sit on it? I don't get it... Or r u fibbing lol


Google


----------



## dipdabs

Um all I can find are vibrating eggs for the more sensual lady.... Are u guys being dirty again lol


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> Um all I can find are vibrating eggs for the more sensual lady.... Are u guys being dirty again lol


Really! I blame ewen.


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Um all I can find are vibrating eggs for the more sensual lady.... *Are u guys being dirty again* lol


What do you think, lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> How does the egg know if both parents sit on it? I don't get it... Or r u fibbing lol


Have a Google and kick my ass when you find out lol


----------



## dipdabs

One of these?


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> One of these?
> View attachment 87704


Work better with a joined pair but yes I'm thinking that was what he was referring to


----------



## dipdabs

Dirty dirty man


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> Dirty dirty man


You're right he is, appalling.


----------



## MRSTRONG

This journal is very informative


----------



## dtlv

Phenix said:


> As I see you would be better tell her how to put fat on bud





Kaywoodham said:


> I'd really appreciate it if you didn't post on my journal anymore.thanks


Phenix, with Kay's request in mind please from now stay out of this journal.

Kay, would you like me to delete any of Phenix' posts or just leave them?


----------



## Fatstuff

Wireless eh lol


----------



## dtlv

Kimball said:


> How about
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/15640512/
> 
> This is a better one
> 
> http://www.sciencenews.org/view/generic/id/7301/title/Reevaluating_Eggs_Cholesterol_Risks


Etc.

Basically eggs do have an effect upon lipoproteins (LDL and HDL), but not one that I would either consider important or risky or beneficial in a healthy individual who doesn't suffer from either hyperlipidemia or hypercholesterolemia... the effects appear fairly neutral overall.

The following link details some of these effects but determines the changes to be non significant: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22035443.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Dtlv74 said:


> Etc.
> 
> Basically eggs do have an effect upon lipoproteins (LDL and HDL), but not one that I would either consider important or risky or beneficial in a healthy individual who doesn't suffer from either hyperlipidemia or hypercholesterolemia... the effects appear fairly neutral overall.
> 
> The following link details some of these effects but determines the changes to be non significant: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22035443.


I read that eggs have a canceling affect ?


----------



## Kimball

ewen said:


> I read that eggs have a canceling affect ?


Yes but I think that's of themselves, ao if you eat an egg then it just about leaves your body in the same state as it was as far as cholesterol goes, but doesn't make anything else better or worse, unless I've misunderstood.


----------



## MRSTRONG

My understanding was eggs cancel bad cholesterol from other foods .


----------



## dtlv

ewen said:


> I read that eggs have a canceling affect ?


In what respect mate? You mean that the potential negative effect on LDL is balanced by the potential positive effect of increased HDL? That's probably a fair simplified assessment overall for a healthy individual, but for someone with pre existing issues relating to cholesterol, lipoproteins, blood pressure etc the situation is less clear cut IMO.


----------



## dtlv

The thing with dietary cholesterol (cholesterol that comes from food) as opposed to cholesterol synthesised by the body is that there's a gross error in the assumption that both ahve the same effect on the body.

Many people don't realise that between 60-75% of the dietary cholesterol you consume never even reaches your bloodstream so has no effect upon your own cholesterol levels at all - dietary cholesterol is used within the digestive system to manufacture bile salts, and is absorbed and immediately transported to the gall bladder as soon as it becomes available during the digestive process - and this occurs both with the LDL and HDL cholesterols found in eggs.

Unless either with gallbladder health issues, pre-existing problems relating to cholesterol levels, fat absorption issues or a very very high intake of eggs I just wouldn't worry about them as part of a balanced diet.


----------



## Phenix

Dtlv74 said:


> Phenix, with Kay's request in mind please from now stay out of this journal.
> 
> Kay, would you like me to delete any of Phenix' posts or just leave them?


I read this, that fine DtLv74 i stay out mate


----------



## dipdabs

Dtlv74 said:


> Phenix, with Kay's request in mind please from now stay out of this journal.
> 
> Kay, would you like me to delete any of Phenix' posts or just leave them?


Yes please if you could!


----------



## 25434

Kay, on the subject of not eating nuts and seeds and all that. You could get them ground up and add them to your yoghurts or on top of cereals etc? then it seems as if you're not really eating them..errrm..if you see what I mean? unless you don't eat them cos you are allergic, and if it is that then sorry I think i missed it in your journal...

I sometimes add the crushed stuff to burgers and/or in spag bol so you can't really taste them if the taste is not so good for you....

If you can't afford the ready crushed stuff, you could buy the separate bags and grind them in a small coffee grinder? (this is what I do so I know they are fresh)...

Just an idea..sorry to intrude by the way...thought it may help thazzall..


----------



## fitrut

Flubs said:


> Kay, on the subject of not eating nuts and seeds and all that. You could get them ground up and add them to your yoghurts or on top of cereals etc? then it seems as if you're not really eating them..errrm..if you see what I mean? unless you don't eat them cos you are allergic, and if it is that then sorry I think i missed it in your journal...
> 
> I sometimes add the crushed stuff to burgers and/or in spag bol so you can't really taste them if the taste is not so good for you....
> 
> If you can't afford the ready crushed stuff, you could buy the separate bags and grind them in a small coffee grinder? (this is what I do so I know they are fresh)...
> 
> Just an idea..sorry to intrude by the way...thought it may help thazzall..


 this is actually good idea  i also put crushed wallnuts to protein drink so get some extra fat in one go


----------



## dtlv

Crushed nuts... sounds painful to me, lol, but a good idea


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> Crushed nuts... sounds painful to me, lol, but a good idea


personal experience or good imagination? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## constantbulk

Flubs said:


> Kay, on the subject of not eating nuts and seeds and all that. You could get them ground up and add them to your yoghurts or on top of cereals etc? then it seems as if you're not really eating them..errrm..if you see what I mean? unless you don't eat them cos you are allergic, and if it is that then sorry I think i missed it in your journal...
> 
> I sometimes add the crushed stuff to burgers and/or in spag bol so you can't really taste them if the taste is not so good for you....
> 
> If you can't afford the ready crushed stuff, you could buy the separate bags and grind them in a small coffee grinder? (this is what I do so I know they are fresh)...
> 
> Just an idea..sorry to intrude by the way...thought it may help thazzall..


this is a very good idea,

ta


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> personal experience or good imagination? :whistling: :lol:


lol, well if honest a bit of both (once fell down awkwardly when climbing a fence as a kid, was a close call and won't give details)! :scared: :crying: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Dtlv74 said:


> lol, well if honest a bit of both (once fell down awkwardly when climbing a fence as a kid, was a close call and won't give details)! :scared: :crying: :lol:


Now you pay a domme in heels :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## dtlv

ewen said:


> Now you pay a domme in heels :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


Yeah but only at the weekends!

EDIT: sorry for spamming your thread with bad jokes Kay - will stop it now!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Dtlv74 said:


> Yeah but only at the weekends!
> 
> EDIT: sorry for spamming your thread with bad jokes Kay - will stop it now!


That reminds of a thread I need to make .

Kay will ban you from here if your not careful


----------



## dipdabs

As long as there's no smart ****s or arguments I don't mind. Aslong as if it ever gets on the subject of male body parts the rule is images have to be included....

Anyway  thanks for the nuts tips will give it a go, not allergic just always been a pet hate of mine... Along with lemons ph and cinnamon.

But you will be pleased to know I went and bought some avocados. So I am currently eating turkey steak topped with cherry tomatoes and avocado served with sweet potato wedges and salsa sauce with a drizzle of EVOO.


----------



## MRSTRONG

How are you single ?

It must be full of fcukwitts round your way .

As for bodypart images did you get my texts


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> How are you single ?
> 
> It must be full of fcukwitts round your way .
> 
> As for bodypart images did you get my texts


I don't know anyone round my way lol. Oh and probably because I'm a single mum which makes me crazy and damaged goods as Daedalus just pointed out on the Pof thread. [email protected]

Ohhhh they were from u were they big boy


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't know anyone round my way lol. Oh and probably because I'm a single mum which makes me crazy and damaged goods as Daedalus just pointed out on the Pof thread. [email protected]
> 
> Ohhhh they were from u were they big boy


Report him cnut like that shouldn't be on here , you've got loads going for ya .

Thanks xxx


----------



## paul81

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't know anyone round my way lol. Oh and probably because I'm a single mum which makes me crazy and *damaged goods as Daedalus* just pointed out on the Pof thread. [email protected]
> 
> Ohhhh they were from u were they big boy


he actually said that??

wow theres some charming b*stards around here mg:


----------



## dipdabs

Apparently he didn't say it... Although he did lol I will report him when I get my laptop out


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> Apparently he didn't say it... Although he did lol I will report him when I get my laptop out


Yeh he did say it, but only by inference, im guessing he's another sad young boy with little social skills or friends and his last girlfriend realised. Just ignore him. He's had red rep ever since his first obnoxious post.


----------



## yannyboy

99% of the guys on here speak to you in a correct and proper manner, don't get stressed out over the insignificant 1%


----------



## dtlv

Kay, have already spoken to Daedelus and given a warning.

Whether he was saying single moms are crazy or that they are to be catagorised alongside crazy people makes little difference, it's still offensive and still utter garbage.

Try not to let it get to you, and while you have every right to tell him what you think of his comments, I do have to remind you (and everyone when interacting with someone who's posts you find in bad taste) please try to avoid getting into a slagging match... many people post negatively simply for attention so don't give them the satisfaction... and be wary that it's all to easy to get carried away with hitting back at each other and for everyone to end up getting an infraction, even those who didn't start it.

Simply keep interaction minimal (use the Ignore function perhaps), and report posts if necessary rather than let them get to you and drag you into it.

Life is too short for all that... live, let go, be happy! 

Det


----------



## Kimball

Dtlv74 said:


> Kay, have already spoken to Daedelus and given a warning.
> 
> Whether he was saying single moms are crazy or that they are to be catagorised alongside crazy people makes little difference, it's still offensive and still utter garbage.
> 
> Try not to let it get to you, and while you have every right to tell him what you think of his comments, I do have to remind you (and everyone when interacting with someone who's posts you find in bad taste) please try to avoid getting into a slagging match... many people post negatively simply for attention so don't give them the satisfaction... and be wary that it's all to easy to get carried away with hitting back at each other and for everyone to end up getting an infraction, even those who didn't start it.
> 
> Simply keep interaction minimal (use the Ignore function perhaps), and report posts if necessary rather than let them get to you and drag you into it.
> 
> Life is too short for all that... live, let go, be happy!
> 
> Det


It's about time you should be able to like and give reps on tataptalk!


----------



## dipdabs

Dtlv74 said:


> Kay, have already spoken to Daedelus and given a warning.
> 
> Whether he was saying single moms are crazy or that they are to be catagorised alongside crazy people makes little difference, it's still offensive and still utter garbage.
> 
> Try not to let it get to you, and while you have every right to tell him what you think of his comments, I do have to remind you (and everyone when interacting with someone who's posts you find in bad taste) please try to avoid getting into a slagging match... many people post negatively simply for attention so don't give them the satisfaction... and be wary that it's all to easy to get carried away with hitting back at each other and for everyone to end up getting an infraction, even those who didn't start it.
> 
> Simply keep interaction minimal (use the Ignore function perhaps), and report posts if necessary rather than let them get to you and drag you into it.
> 
> Life is too short for all that... live, let go, be happy!
> 
> Det


Ok il ignore him and report him later. It's just ever since joining the site all I have ever seen written by him has been insulting and offensive, then when someone says to him about it he says it's his 'opinion'. Then tries to make out he is mature which if he was he wouldn't of written it like that in the first place. Single mums get enough stick without us being looked at like their is something wrong with us. I am very aware not everyone wants to date single mums and I don't blame them for that, good on them making a grown up decision and realising its not for them just like I wouldn't date a 21yr old but there was just no need for it....I am shutting up about it now lol


----------



## dtlv

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok il ignore him and report him later. It's just ever since joining the site all I have ever seen written by him has been insulting and offensive, then when someone says to him about it he says it's his 'opinion'. Then tries to make out he is mature which if he was he wouldn't of written it like that in the first place. Single mums get enough stick without us being looked at like their is something wrong with us. I am very aware not everyone wants to date single mums and I don't blame them for that, good on them making a grown up decision and realising its not for them just like I wouldn't date a 21yr old but there was just no need for it....I am shutting up about it now lol


Kay, I'm the child of a single parent (single mum), and my mum was neither crazy, a slag, or a bad mum at all - she gave me everything I needed and a wonderful upbringing... single mums are just like any other group of people, some might not behave too well but there are a lot more who do the very best they can and are wonderful people and parents... and anyone of any sense can see that and wouldn't make massive sweeping judgements about single parents.

is a hard job you have bringing up children on your own, and the first thing I think of with single parents is the respect i have for all single parents and the gratitude I have to my own mum for all the sacrifices she made and didn't even think of as sacrifices. Am sure you do your very best Kay, and good for you for all you do and have done for your kids. 

Anyway, people posting opinion doesn't allow for insults - our opinions are what they are at any one point in time, but the way we choose to present them is entirely up to us, and the choice to put them forward in a confrontational or insulting way still qualifies action in the eyes of the mod team. When someone says something nasty and tries to hide under the 'it's my opinion' banner it won't protect them if it's just a thinly disguised way to insult someone else.

But yeah, just let it go... the quicker you can do that the less power the negative comments have.


----------



## dipdabs

Dtlv74 said:


> Kay, I'm the child of a single parent (single mum), and my mum was neither crazy, a slag, or a bad mum at all - she gave me everything I needed and a wonderful upbringing... single mums are just like any other group of people, some might not behave too well but there are a lot more who do the very best they can and are wonderful people and parents... and anyone of any sense can see that and wouldn't make massive sweeping judgements about single parents.
> 
> is a hard job you have bringing up children on your own, and the first thing I think of with single parents is the respect i have for all single parents and the gratitude I have to my own mum for all the sacrifices she made and didn't even think of as sacrifices. Am sure you do your very best Kay, and good for you for all you do and have done for your kids.
> 
> Anyway, people posting opinion doesn't allow for insults - our opinions are what they are at any one point in time, but the way we choose to present them is entirely up to us, and the choice to put them forward in a confrontational or insulting way still qualifies action in the eyes of the mod team. When someone says something nasty and tries to hide under the 'it's my opinion' banner it won't protect them if it's just a thinly disguised way to insult someone else.
> 
> But yeah, just let it go... the quicker you can do that the less power the negative comments have.


Ok will leave it now I feel better now lol sorry for causing you a mess to sort out!


----------



## dipdabs

A little overdone with the rapeseed oil but dam it tastes good lol


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 87745
> 
> 
> A little overdone with the rapeseed oil but dam it tastes good lol


That looks flippin' gorgeous! But what is it


----------



## dipdabs

Mushroom omelette kimball 

I went out and bought some seeds... Going to try them shortly!


----------



## George-Bean

How many eggs?


----------



## dipdabs

Just 2


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> Mushroom omelette kimball
> 
> I went out and bought some seeds... Going to try them shortly!


Looks fabulous!


----------



## George-Bean

ya, I reckon I might have an omlette on wed night. I make them better than I can spell them ;-D


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> ya, I reckon I might have an omlette on wed night. I make them better than I can spell them ;-D


I'm not usually mad on omelette but the rapeseed oil def made so much difference.

What's happening with you kimball how's the pinning going?


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm not usually mad on omelette but the rapeseed oil def made so much difference.
> 
> What's happening with you kimball how's the pinning going?


Really good thanks got a feeling that I'd had a bruise or a dead leg for a couple of days, all but gone now and looking forward to the next one


----------



## dipdabs

Kimball said:


> Really good thanks got a feeling that I'd had a bruise or a dead leg for a couple of days, all but gone now and looking forward to the next one


Ah good  when's the next one?


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah good  when's the next one?


Sorry been busy either Thursday night or Friday lunchtime. Really want to get that one done then I'll be fine.

How's your doms this evening?


----------



## dipdabs

I dont feel too bad this evening, still sore but nothing like this morning!


----------



## dipdabs

So diets been ok again today although maybe too many fats now lol the whole experimenting with different food is difficult to keep a consistent macro. But anyway today I have had:

Breakfast - porridge, a banana, shake.

Snack - turkey steak, green beans, brown rice, nandos sweet chilli sauce.

Lunch - beans on 2 slices of small seeded toast.

Snack - turkey steak, avocado, cherry tomatoes, sweet potato wedges, evoo.

Dinner - wholegrain tomato and basil Melba toast, mushroom omelette.

All meat cooked with a tablespoon of rapeseed oil.





How's it looking today? All my percentages are near enough the same today give or take a little, is this bad? Generally it's been 40carbs 30protein and 30fat.

Upped my peroxide yesterday morning as you all know and now feel fuller for longer and feeling 'thicker' on my belly. It I could just be bloated lol.

4 litres of water again. Supps vit c and fish oil.


----------



## Breda

looks ok Kay but i'd go for 40/40/20 pro/carbs/fat

Hows things shaping up anyway


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

reps giving Kay


----------



## Breda

What did scooby say in his rep comment


----------



## dtlv

Kaywoodham said:


> So diets been ok again today although maybe too many fats now lol the whole experimenting with different food is difficult to keep a consistent macro. But anyway today I have had:
> 
> Breakfast - porridge, a banana, shake.
> 
> Snack - turkey steak, green beans, brown rice, nandos sweet chilli sauce.
> 
> Lunch - beans on 2 slices of small seeded toast.
> 
> Snack - turkey steak, avocado, cherry tomatoes, sweet potato wedges, evoo.
> 
> Dinner - wholegrain tomato and basil Melba toast, mushroom omelette.
> 
> All meat cooked with a tablespoon of rapeseed oil.
> 
> View attachment 87762
> 
> 
> View attachment 87763
> 
> 
> How's it looking today? All my percentages are near enough the same today give or take a little, is this bad? Generally it's been 40carbs 30protein and 30fat.
> 
> Upped my peroxide yesterday morning as you all know and now feel fuller for longer and feeling 'thicker' on my belly. It I could just be bloated lol.
> 
> 4 litres of water again. Supps vit c and fish oil.


Diet looks fine to me at a glance. There are some people get on with very different macros, but personally I really like macros around the range of a 33/33/33 or 40/30/30 c/p/f split for maintaining good health in a variety of ways... so IMO you are roughly keeping it all at a good ratio. Fats can go lower with high kcal intakes.

That myfitnesspal app looks good btw but got a question on it... can it be made to display percentage values for nutrients other than those listed (other minerals and vits etc)?


----------



## Breda

that was a simple post by you Det... you ok bruv?

I would say your protein defo needs come up and fats need to come down according to that graph anyway

9 cal per gram of fat 4 cal per gram carb and pro


----------



## dtlv

Breda said:


> that was a simple post by you Det... you ok bruv?
> 
> I would say your protein defo needs come up and fats need to come down according to that graph anyway
> 
> 9 cal per gram of fat 4 cal per gram carb and pro


Hands aching mate, too tired to turn a short message into a five page essay 

I agree that protein up has to be the general direction... of the three macros that's the one you want to concentrate most on getting up to the daily target.

To avoid getting 'digestive issues' with a sudden rise in protein, just shift it up gradually if you are sensitive to such things.


----------



## yannyboy

I think Kay is heading in the right direction, few little tweaks but overall very good

Did you get given this diet Kay or have you devised it yourself?


----------



## dipdabs

Ok will keep experimenting with it. Find the fats quite difficult to measure. Protein are you sure I need more? Just because I only weigh 98lbs and I'm already getting a lot of protein in for a female. I was trying to stick to 40/30/30 but obviously trying different foods etc it can get difficult, specially with the fats. Where I need to eat good fats and should be getting more I've added more in today but then I'm getting too much fat. Hummm.

Just done it myself yanny by going on advice from you guys


----------



## Breda

if that pie chart is anything to go off protein is your lowest macro when really and trully it should be the highest or at least on par with carbs, so in this instance i'd say you need to eat more protein

why do you find fats difficult to measure?

experimenting with your food as you do will make knowin exactly what youre eating macro and kcal wise difficult... but not impossible, thats why i usually eat the same thing day in day out


----------



## dtlv

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok will keep experimenting with it. Find the fats quite difficult to measure. Protein are you sure I need more? Just because I only weigh 98lbs and I'm already getting a lot of protein in for a female. I was trying to stick to 40/30/30 but obviously trying different foods etc it can get difficult, specially with the fats. Where I need to eat good fats and should be getting more I've added more in today but then I'm getting too much fat. Hummm.
> 
> Just done it myself yanny by going on advice from you guys


I keep forgetting you are such a petite gal kay... going back to the stats and looking again, no you should be fine at your bodyweight, my apologies. Protein is important though so don't neglect it.

Fats are indeed difficult to micro manage when you aren't eating a lot of them... just keep it as approximate as you can, and don't worry about daily variations. 40/30/30 is your idealised target but realistically it'll be impossible to hit exactly unless you eat exactly the same every single day which would probably drive you insane, and wouldn't be as good as varying things to get a wider range of nutrients anyway.

One thing i sometimes would do (and still sometimes suggest to others) is work out the total number of g's of fats, proteins, carbs I wanted in a whole week and just buy all the food for that target... I'd then make meals simply that I liked from the foods available with faith that my targets over seven days were automatically gonna be right without me having to worry about daily fluctuations.

Is good for a self constructed diet, you'll do fine Kay


----------



## dipdabs

Breda said:


> if that pie chart is anything to go off protein is your lowest macro when really and trully it should be the highest or at least on par with carbs, so in this instance i'd say you need to eat more protein
> 
> why do you find fats difficult to measure?
> 
> experimenting with your food as you do will make knowin exactly what youre eating macro and kcal wise difficult... but not impossible, thats why i usually eat the same thing day in day out


Ah ok I get it. So if I say have 1 and a half chicken breasts instead of 1 and 3 eggs instead of 2 then one slice of toast instead of 2 would that even it out do you think? Maybe il just start eating the same things too, I like cooking and trying different things but it is hard work. And my kitchens always a mess lol


----------



## yannyboy

You will stick to your diet easier if you eat the same foods day in day out but it can get a bit boring


----------



## Breda

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah ok I get it. So if I say have 1 and a half chicken breasts instead of 1 and 3 eggs instead of 2 then one slice of toast instead of 2 would that even it out do you think? Maybe il just start eating the same things too, I like cooking and trying different things but it is hard work. And my kitchens always a mess lol


I'm not sure what you mean mate. Would it even what out?

If you have the patience to weigh your food and write it down then do that, or do as DTLV does and buy your weekly shop shop with your macros mind.

As far as eating the same things everyday... well... it gets boring real kwik but best thing you can do is to do what you find easiest for yourself and not stress about having every minute detail


----------



## dtlv

Breda said:


> I'm not sure what you mean mate. Would it even what out?
> 
> If you have the patience to weigh your food and write it down then do that, or do as DTLV does and buy your weekly shop shop with your macros mind.
> 
> As far as eating the same things everyday... well... it gets boring real kwik but best thing you can do is to do what you find easiest for yourself and not stress about having every minute detail


This really... don't stress too much about exact macros, just have a ballpark figure and always aim to get close to it... and in respect of however you choose to do things (keeping meals the same or varying things a lot), experiment and you'll find what works for you... I say this over and over on here, but genuinely think its good advice, but the most important thing with any diet plan is stickability over time... is consistency that leads to success both with training and the eating plan, so both have to be relatively easy to do and organise, and need an element of enjoyment.

This is why I always try to encourage people to experiment at the start of their training journey - time taken to get things right at the start saves a lot of hassle later on, and sets you up for taking the best from things later on. Accept you might get a few things wrong initially, but that's still a positive overall if it helps you identify what does work for you more quickly. The only thing to add is while you do need to make tweaks, don't do it too often... give yourself a few weeks on each thing to give it enough time to see how well its actually working. be methodical and patient and you'll hit your diet sweet spot pretty quickly.


----------



## Uriel

ok - this IS a decent little journal in amongst the junior team gettig their litte pee pee's out to touch them in public and show each other it grew a bit........

AND even though i took a cheeky little page or 2 of abuse from ewen and the usual behind the scenes sh1t stirring from fatstuff (or Kay Fluffer as i now think of him)lol...

Good stuff - keep it up and wont get all sin city on ya ass


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> ok - this IS a decent little journal in amongst the junior team gettig their litte pee pee's out to touch them in public and show each other it grew a bit........
> 
> AND even though i took a cheeky little page or 2 of abuse from ewen and the usual behind the scenes sh1t stirring from fatstuff (or Kay Fluffer as i now think of him)lol...
> 
> Good stuff - keep it up and wont get all sin city on ya ass


Hey uriel least we were thinking of u  lol.

Are u calling me a him? And why Kay fluffer? Lol I have boobs I can't be a him.

And I probably would had to of watched sin city to know what u mean... I am tired this morning English only please


----------



## dipdabs

Dtlv74 said:


> This really... don't stress too much about exact macros, just have a ballpark figure and always aim to get close to it... and in respect of however you choose to do things (keeping meals the same or varying things a lot), experiment and you'll find what works for you... I say this over and over on here, but genuinely think its good advice, but the most important thing with any diet plan is stickability over time... is consistency that leads to success both with training and the eating plan, so both have to be relatively easy to do and organise, and need an element of enjoyment.
> 
> This is why I always try to encourage people to experiment at the start of their training journey - time taken to get things right at the start saves a lot of hassle later on, and sets you up for taking the best from things later on. Accept you might get a few things wrong initially, but that's still a positive overall if it helps you identify what does work for you more quickly. The only thing to add is while you do need to make tweaks, don't do it too often... give yourself a few weeks on each thing to give it enough time to see how well its actually working. be methodical and patient and you'll hit your diet sweet spot pretty quickly.


You give some brilliant advice defo notes il look back on. Would rep u if I was on laptop will try to when I am but I will prob forget lol


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> Hey uriel least we were thinking of u  lol.


I never mind a p1ss take



Kaywoodham said:


> Are u calling me a him? And why Kay fluffer? Lol I have boobs I can't be a him.


A "fluffer" is a lady that used o keep US porn stars erect for a scene...i imaging Fatty doing this for you between EVERY post lol



Kaywoodham said:


> And I probably would had to of watched sin city to know what u mean... I am tired this morning English only please


irrelevent, ignore - have a pleasant day through the tired eyes


----------



## dipdabs

I do believe they still have fluff girls. I was once sent a message on Pof asking if I would be interested in doing it. LOL!


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> I do believe they still have fluff girls. I was once sent a message on Pof asking if I would be interested in doing it. LOL!


i thought the invention of viagra did away with them.............didnt use any in my movie!lol


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> i thought the invention of viagra did away with them.............didnt use any in my movie!lol


Link? Lol


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> Link? Lol


LINK??? Its on B&W Betamax:laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> LINK??? Its on B&W Betamax:laugh:


Got any first class stamps and a big envelope? Lol


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> I do believe they still have fluff girls. I was once sent a message on Pof asking if I would be interested in doing it. LOL!


They most certainly do


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> Got any first class stamps and a big envelope? Lol


is this a euphamism??


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> is this a euphamism??


Suggesting you post it lol


----------



## dipdabs

Forgot to post my diet up last night. Will do it shortly.

Well I bought some seeds



And I resorted to just swallowing every mouthful. Think I will try blending them next time and chuck in a bit of Splenda lol


----------



## Greenspin

Kaywoodham said:


> Forgot to post my diet up last night. Will do it shortly.
> 
> Well I bought some seeds
> 
> View attachment 87891
> 
> 
> And I resorted to just swallowing every mouthful. Think I will try blending them next time and chuck in a bit of Splenda lol


Looks nice to me. Do you find it to bland having it that way?


----------



## dipdabs

Greenspin said:


> Looks nice to me. Do you find it to bland having it that way?


I wouldn't say bland as I love porridge and find it really sweet, it's just the texture and taste of the seeds themselves when they get stuck in my teeth while chewing it makes me gag. Just not my cuppa tea lol


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> I wouldn't say bland as I love porridge and find it really sweet, it's just the texture and taste of the seeds themselves when they get stuck in my teeth while chewing it makes me gag. Just not my cuppa tea lol


a lot of see husks are impervious to gastric juices - if you dont chew them - prepare to see unaltered seeds it you next jobbie.

Bite the fuking things - man the fuk up lol


----------



## 25434

Kay..don't eat the seeds whole cos you don't get the benefit of the oils inside? they tend to go straight through your system...this is what I was told by a nutritionist, I don't have any expert knowledge myself....get a cheap coffee grinder? or ready ground? You can't really tell you eating them then, apart from a slight nuttiness maybe?..

Feel free to contradict me if I am wrong....I don't have a problem with that, it's just what I have learned myself as I chug along..


----------



## Greenspin

Kaywoodham said:


> I wouldn't say bland as I love porridge and find it really sweet, it's just the texture and taste of the seeds themselves when they get stuck in my teeth while chewing it makes me gag. Just not my cuppa tea lol


Fair play. I'd ditch having the seeds with my porridge if I didn't enjoy it. If you're eating them for the calories and fat you could always munch on them as a separate snack or trade them for another fat source that you prefer, I.e half an avocado with a squeeze of lemon, nuts etc.


----------



## Uriel

Flubs said:


> Kay..don't eat the seeds whole cos you don't get the benefit of the oils inside? they tend to go straight through your system...this is what I was told by a nutritionist, I don't have any expert knowledge myself....get a cheap coffee grinder? or ready ground? You can't really tell you eating them then, apart from a slight nuttiness maybe?..
> 
> Feel free to contradict me if I am wrong....I don't have a problem with that, it's just what I have learned myself as I chug along..


exactly see above lol


----------



## Uriel

heres an experiment have a handfull of little linseeds - easy to swally whole - have a big sh1te next day - wipe your richer and look at the paper - hello....its my linseeds -- can eat them again now pmsl


----------



## dipdabs

I don't really look at my jobbies to be honest uriel so I don't care about that ha.

Next time I will try grinding them though


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't really look at my jobbies to be honest uriel so I don't care about that ha.
> 
> Next time I will try grinding them though


everyone looks


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> everyone looks


U sound like u inspect yours


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> U sound like u inspect yours


well its easy for me - i just have a look at flinty's cock pmsl


----------



## MRSTRONG

morning kay how you doing ?


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> well its easy for me - i just have a look at flinty's cock pmsl


Omfg hahaha

Morning ewen, I'm ok thanks how r u?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Omfg hahaha
> 
> Morning ewen, I'm ok thanks how r u?


good ta mate , hows training going ?


----------



## Kimball

Yep, when's the next training session ?


----------



## dipdabs

I am there now just warming up on the bike, doing legs today so I'm guessing squats!!


----------



## Kimball

Ouch for tomorrow!


----------



## dipdabs

Ouch already!!! I had to walk home aswell what a killer!


----------



## MRSTRONG

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/dorian-yates-blood-guts-5.htm

dynamic stretching i was saying about , activates the lower and mid chain very good imo , enjoy


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/dorian-yates-blood-guts-5.htm
> 
> dynamic stretching i was saying about , activates the lower and mid chain very good imo , enjoy


Thanks peaches


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Thanks peaches


 :blush: no probs


----------



## dipdabs

So yesterday was another rest day. Diet wasn't bad again, I'm going to stop worrying about it so much I think as long as its clean and roughly right I should be ok whilst trying to bulk a little. Will see what happens with weigh in on fri or sat with that. I'm starting to feel starving at times tho, like today I've went well over calorie goal which I have been trying to do a bit but not as much as I've had today. I'm still hungry but shouldn't reach for anything else. I don't know if it's because of the programmes I've been doing have been a lot more intense than I'm use to, I'm guessing my body must be using more calories up to try and repair itself.

This was how last week looked, my cheat day was Friday which is why that's through the roof lol.



This is this week so far.



This was yesterday's diet.





I had a variety of different bits and bobs but can't remember them all off the top of my head right now.

This is today's





Breakfast - porridge with seeds. Protein shake.

Snack - chicken with rice, spinach and olive oil.

Lunch - 2 boiled eggs with rice, cherry tomatoes and a little salad cream.

Snack - tuna pasta with green beans and a little vinaigrette.

Dinner - just had some chicken where I've gone way over calories.

Had another programme at the gym today, again was brilliant. My legs feel like they are going to drop off though! Very achey and sore. And I'm back in the gym at 9am, bit worried I'm going to get real bad doms and it will effect my workout but fingers crossed.

Squats 4 x 8 with 8kg dumbells. (couldn't use the bar someone was using it the whole hour I was there).

Reverse lunges 4 x 8 with 8kg dumbells. 3rd set I found real difficult, mainly with the weights weighing down my arms so much.

Lying leg curls 4 x 8 with 10kg. (little me trying to jump on the machine trying to grab the handles and nearly falling off was probably the highlight, so I resorted to climbing on)

Calf raises on the leg press 4 x 8 80kg.

Although I have worked out my legs before I have never felt like I did today and do right now. I'm guessing that's why I'm so hungry. I really want a massive chocolate cake really really want one.

After my legs looked great I'm not going to lie, if anyone has an issue with a pic please look away!





Definately got the bug for this. I love reading about it constantly from other members points of views, I love the routine of it and I love the feel of it. I even love wasting all my thoughts on it instead of what's happening in eastenders.

I just want more food lol. It actually makes me laugh when I think about it how many comments I get off people telling me to eat more, if only they knew!

Would also just like to take a sec to apologise to anyone who finds some of what I write as a joke a bit close to the bone, I don't mean any offence to anyone whatsoever but I do realise my sense of humour for a female is a little dark and dirty at times lol but I am only playing, I'm nice really 

Anyway biceps and shoulders tomorrow at 9am. Wish me luck lol


----------



## Guest

Looking great Kay, keep up the good work hun.


----------



## yannyboy

Looking fantastic Kay, keep up the good work, hun


----------



## Fleg

Yeah you look awesome! Need more women like you round my side of the country! Keep it up


----------



## dipdabs

Ah I'm gna cry thanks guys <3 lol


----------



## Fleg

Haha how do you feel about moving up north


----------



## dipdabs

Well I've done Kent, done Barry, may aswell move up give it ago then who knows maybe Ireland lol


----------



## dipdabs

Let's hope you have enough wardrobe space lol


----------



## Fleg

You could shake our gym up a little!


----------



## yannyboy

No, become an Essex girl, lol


----------



## dipdabs

Alright il stay with fleg for a week then u for a week and compare notes weighing up the pros and cons, deal?


----------



## Fleg

Kaywoodham said:


> Let's hope you have enough wardrobe space lol


Haha walk in wardrobe here


----------



## dipdabs

Can u compete with that yanny?


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Can u compete with that yanny?


No but you won't care about wardrobe space with me, pmsl


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> No but you won't care about wardrobe space with me, pmsl


What u got to compensate then? Lol


----------



## dipdabs

On a serious note I've had a small pain half way up on the inside of my forearm, I'm guessing it's a small muscle, anyone else had this?


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> What u got to compensate then? Lol


Loads of trackie bottoms, lol


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:



> On a serious note I've had a small pain half way up on the inside of my forearm, I'm guessing it's a small muscle, anyone else had this?


Most men have had that at one time, lol

No, probably strained a tendon


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> Loads of trackie bottoms, lol


I can't say that's swinging my decision lol


----------



## Fleg

Kaywoodham said:


> I can't say that's swinging my decision lol


Woopahhh


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> I can't say that's swinging my decision lol


Damn, it was a toss up between that and a big willy, looks like I chose the wrong one!


----------



## dipdabs

Pics or nobigwilly


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Pics or nobigwilly


Okey dokey!


----------



## yannyboy




----------



## Fleg

I actually thought you done it then lol!


----------



## dipdabs

Yanny what is that that pics no good to me for later lol.

And franki come on in more the merrier lol


----------



## Fleg

I'm sure if you had what's app the pictures would be different lol


----------



## dipdabs

I have what's app


----------



## Fleg

Kaywoodham said:


> I have what's app


Same here


----------



## dipdabs

I don't mind telling u what to do lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

looking good kay im impressed with your commitment to this .


----------



## yannyboy

franki3 said:


> *I'm crap with the ladies* I'll leave that too these two hussy's


Fcuk off you cnut!


----------



## dipdabs

Hold on I have to think franki lol


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> looking good kay im impressed with your commitment to this .


Thanks lovely, all with ur help!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Thanks lovely, all with ur help!!!


no you`ve done the hard work all by yourself your doing better than i thought you would , you`ve listened learned and got stuck in if this carries on i think you`ll do well in your choosen class .

and thank you :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> no you`ve done the hard work all by yourself your doing better than i thought you would , you`ve listened learned and got stuck in if this carries on i think you`ll do well in your choosen class .
> 
> and thank you :thumbup1:


It doesn't even feel like hard work when u enjoy it. Anyone that comes on here and doesn't take on the advice are very stupid people if u ask me. Will u come to my show in 3 yrs? Lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> It doesn't even feel like hard work when u enjoy it. Anyone that comes on here and doesn't take on the advice are very stupid people if u ask me. Will u come to my show in 3 yrs? Lol


i really dont see how people can come here and still look the same after 6 months .

course ill come and watch you but it wont take you 3 years i assure you that .

anyway you owe me a training session and nandos


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> i really dont see how people can come here and still look the same after 6 months .
> 
> course ill come and watch you but it wont take you 3 years i assure you that .
> 
> anyway you owe me a training session and nandos


No nor me. Must just not take on any advice and actually play with their phones in the gym.

There was a guy squatting for like an hour with the bar in the gym today, is that normal?

I might come down next month il see what's happening with money and work it's all gone tits up the last couple weeks :-/


----------



## Fleg

Do you know what class you want to compete in? Figure I guess looking at you?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> No nor me. Must just not take on any advice and actually play with their phones in the gym.
> 
> There was a guy squatting for like an hour with the bar in the gym today, is that normal?
> 
> I might come down next month il see what's happening with money and work it's all gone tits up the last couple weeks :-/


he might of being going over form and technique although an hour is a long time perhaps he was just simple :lol:

ive got a comp and wedding in august up north let me know when your thinking nearer the time though .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Fleg said:


> Do you know what class you want to compete in? Figure I guess looking at you?


i would say figure due to being slim and muscular .


----------



## yannyboy

Fleg said:


> Do you know what class you want to compete in? Figure I guess looking at you?


You seem to have posted a lot more than usual tonight mate, lol


----------



## Fleg

yannyboy said:


> You seem to have posted a lot more than usual tonight mate, lol


I know mate I'm restless


----------



## dipdabs

Not sure fleg not looked into it I'm just taking it as it comes. Ewen said figure before so I guess so.

Are you doing a comp or just seeing a comp ewen?


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> You seem to have posted a lot more than usual tonight mate, lol


He's waiting for my number for what's app lol


----------



## Fleg

Kaywoodham said:


> He's waiting for my number for what's app lol


Haha got me Kay.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Not sure fleg not looked into it I'm just taking it as it comes. Ewen said figure before so I guess so.
> 
> Are you doing a comp or just seeing a comp ewen?


im doing uk`s strongest novice qualified for it the other week (you seen video didnt you ? ) .


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> im doing uk`s strongest novice qualified for it the other week (you seen video didnt you ? ) .


Is that where u lift the big heavy thing off a couple tyres?


----------



## dipdabs

Fleg said:


> Haha got me Kay.


Ewen has it u got to be nicer to me for a little longer ha


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Is that where u lift the big heavy thing off a couple tyres?


no that was the private video i sent you 

this is the qualifier


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Ewen has it u got to be nicer to me for a little longer ha


----------



## Fleg

Kaywoodham said:


> Ewen has it u got to be nicer to me for a little longer ha


Haha!! Well it must be back through your journal then 

Yeah maybe I will..


----------



## MRSTRONG

Fleg said:


> Haha!! Well it must be back through your journal then
> 
> Yeah maybe I will..


no it isnt mate .

are you single ?


----------



## dipdabs

Fleg said:


> Haha!! Well it must be back through your journal then
> 
> Yeah maybe I will..


Actually he added me on Facebook first and out relationship built from there do good luck scrolling through ha


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

ewen said:


> no that was the private video i sent you
> 
> this is the qualifier


bud u made all of that look so easy ! fair play on you mate!


----------



## Fleg

ewen said:


> no it isnt mate .
> 
> are you single ?


Nah I didn't think anyone would be so stupid as to put number on here 

I am !


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> no that was the private video i sent you
> 
> this is the qualifier


I will try again shortly to watch and what's app u 

Lol it's not loading on my stupid phone at mo


----------



## dipdabs

Well if ur single get some pics up I'm in search for my future husband. If they're no good this guy has told me to look no further


----------



## MRSTRONG

Fleg said:


> Nah I didn't think anyone would be so stupid as to put number on here
> 
> I am !


so how about you throw up yer stats and tell kay something interesting about you


----------



## Fleg

Kaywoodham said:


> Well if ur single get some pics up I'm in search for my future husband. If they're no good this guy has told me to look no further
> View attachment 87977


Haha and you'd settle for that?

Not putting face pics on here for personal reasons!


----------



## dipdabs

Fleg said:


> Haha and you'd settle for that?
> 
> Not putting face pics on here for personal reasons!


Well it's been a long time lmao


----------



## Fleg

Kaywoodham said:


> Well it's been a long time lmao


Wonder how many friend requests you just got on Facebook lol!


----------



## dipdabs

Fleg said:


> Wonder how many friend requests you just got on Facebook lol!


 Lol none

Dam

Fuk

I'm gna cry lol


----------



## Fleg

I'll see if I can find you quickly then sleeep


----------



## dipdabs

Haha I may of been married u never know lol


----------



## dipdabs

franki3 said:


> Of course I'll know it's only a matter of time


Hey I have a terrible mouth but I'm a good girl really lol


----------



## dipdabs

This guy has just offered too, how can I resist!


----------



## yannyboy

franki3 said:


> Of course I'll know it's only a matter of time


You going out on Friday Franki


----------



## yannyboy

franki3 said:


> Of course lol
> 
> Looking forward to it nice quiet night :s


Pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

hilloo peeps u up?


----------



## yannyboy

What do you think of Kay's new pics?


----------



## Fatstuff

not seen them yet lol , back a page? will have a butchers - cant keep up with this thread lol


----------



## Fatstuff

just found them, kay - well done, not sure if its the pose but u seemed to have gained a decent set of legs - not to mention the tooshy lol - seriously though, u seem like u got ur head screwed on bab, keep it up


----------



## Countryboy

I dont know whether to add critisim or flirt in this journal?

Followed this from the start as you joined arround the same time I did. You've done well so far 

Now heres my number call me maybe? 

Keep it up kay.


----------



## dipdabs

I feel like I won't have any legs tomorrow they hurt so much lol.

Thanks guys 

Countryboy thanks for following, u can criticise aslong as its constructive and remember its a work in progress lol


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> What do you think of Kay's new pics?


Thanks for reminding him yanny. U really do come in handy. Yanny the handy fanny manny


----------



## Fatstuff

hurt legs u will get used to - its doms, u learn to like it.


----------



## dipdabs

I do like the pain. Like tattoos. But I'm still going to moan, I'm female lol


----------



## Countryboy

we all start somewhere 

anyway i cant really critisize much at 210lb!


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Thanks for reminding him yanny. U really do come in handy. Yanny the handy fanny manny


Jesus, trackies around the ankles, lol


----------



## dipdabs

Countryboy said:


> we all start somewhere
> 
> anyway i cant really critisize much at 210lb!


More than double of me ha


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> Jesus, trackies around the ankles, lol


Nothing wrong with that yanny I'm sure u been caught many times like that in your cab on your night shift


----------



## Kimball

You would make a good Essex girl Kay


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Nothing wrong with that yanny I'm sure u been caught many times like that in your cab on your night shift


Yep, if they have no money, how else can they pay, lol


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Nothing wrong with that yanny I'm sure u been caught many times like that in your cab on your night shift


I might put a leg shot up tomorrow or Friday as well


----------



## Countryboy

Kaywoodham said:


> More than double of me ha


Would be less if i didnt have a rubber ring permantly attached!


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> Yep, if they have no money, how else can they pay, lol


Lmfao!!!!


----------



## dipdabs

Countryboy said:


> Would be less if i didnt have a rubber ring permantly attached!


Pics or norubberring


----------



## dipdabs

And u know you aren't meant to leave them on after don't you. It wears the batteries


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Pics or norubberring


Lmfao


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> Pics or norubberring


U will fit in nicely lol


----------



## Countryboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Pics or norubberring


bit late... lol.

it'll be gone soooooon.. well it better lol.


----------



## dipdabs

Countryboy said:


> bit late... lol.
> 
> it'll be gone soooooon.. well it better lol.


Why is it stuck? Obv cut off the circulation and caused a swell. Try some Vaseline


----------



## yannyboy

You've really brightened this place up Kay, especially at night(no Scooby)


----------



## Countryboy

its been there for at least 15years lol!

no about of vaseline will help.. hard work n graft will rid the world of it!


----------



## dipdabs

It's the intelligent conversation I come out with isn't it


----------



## Fatstuff

yannyboy said:


> You've really brightened this place up Kay, especially at night(no Scooby)


U know what -Kay, yourself(yanny) kimball and Leeds have brightened up my night shifts lol (nohomoorscoobylol)


----------



## dipdabs

Countryboy said:


> its been there for at least 15years lol!
> 
> no about of vaseline will help.. hard work n graft will rid the world of it!


Shouldn't buy sex toys from foreign sites. I've had similar issues when trying with no instructions


----------



## yannyboy

Fatstuff said:


> U know what -Kay, yourself(yanny) kimball and Leeds have brightened up my night shifts lol (nohomoorscoobylol)


Aww, we're all one big happy UKM family!


----------



## dipdabs

We r like the smurfs but bigger and not as blue, well not blue at all


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> It's the intelligent conversation I come out with isn't it


No, it's the pics, lmao


----------



## Countryboy

#sextoysrock.

shame they dont pay me for it!!! all the advertising i do daily!

who needs instructions.. just like who needs directions?


----------



## Kimball

Fatstuff said:


> U know what -Kay, yourself(yanny) kimball and Leeds have brightened up my night shifts lol (nohomoorscoobylol)


What I nice thing to say

I'm off to sleep now though, been a tiring evening. Lol


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> No, it's the pics, lmao


That's it nomore pics lol.

No1 saw on the Pof thread then I have a date tut tut


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> That's it nomore pics lol.
> 
> No1 saw on the Pof thread then I have a date tut tut


Congrats!!!


----------



## dipdabs

Kimball said:


> What I nice thing to say
> 
> I'm off to sleep now though, been a tiring evening. Lol


 Night kimball


----------



## Kimball

Night Kay. Hope your and George's new trainer is good


----------



## dipdabs

Kimball said:


> Night Kay. Hope your and George's new trainer is good


His extras better b lol


----------



## dipdabs

I'm off to sleep night lovelies  xxxxxxxxxxxc


----------



## Fatstuff

Night mush xxx


----------



## dipdabs

Ok so I've done the gym we done shoulders and biceps today.

I seem to be having a problem with my shoulder clicking, it doesn't hurt but it's uncomfortable at times. We changed face pulls to chest pulls as this dulled down the clicking sensation a bit. Its to do with my shoulders being quite hunched/rounded forward. So the guy has also given me some resistance bands and some exercises to do every day and as warm ups.

Was a bit put off today as the guy who I shouted at driving out the gym the other day who was driving like an idiot came in and thought it was funny to make jokes while training and just kept staring and smiling in the mirror at me. With the mood I'm in I felt like throwing a dumbell at his head, but oh well be ignoring him completely if we bump into each other again.

Not feeling well at all. Woke up feeling a bit sick but got a bit better then towards the end of the gym could feel my throat getting sore and my nose stuffing up. I don't feel like eating at all now as its getting worse and I've got such a bad headache.

Anyway here's the exercises.

Dumbell overhead presses 4 x8 7kg

Lateral raises 4 x 8 4kg

Face/chest pulls 4 x 8 7.5kg

Hammer curls 4 x 8 5kg

I was fatigued very quick today and shaking a lot even though I didn't find it too strenuous. I'm guessing that's to do with feeling ill though. I had a protein milkshake from the shop to see if it helped as it probably has a bit of sugar in but it didn't.

Anyway off to try and eat now


----------



## MRSTRONG

sounds like you need a gym rest .


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> sounds like you need a gym rest .


Day off tomorrow and before yesterday I'd had 2 days rest. I hate getting ill makes me depressed and miserable


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Day off tomorrow and before yesterday I'd had 2 days rest. I hate getting ill makes me depressed and miserable


could be just a little bug then idk .

duvet day needed


----------



## dipdabs

I'm gna crawl in bed in a min I had so much to do aswell today it's my boys first day back at his childminders. Ah well il just have to suffer and keep feeling sorry for myself lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm gna crawl in bed in a min I had so much to do aswell today it's my boys first day back at his childminders. Ah well il just have to suffer and keep feeling sorry for myself lol


best place i think , im liking the lay ins this week off shame i gotta work next week


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> best place i think , im liking the lay ins this week off shame i gotta work next week


If I win the lottery this week il give you some how does that sound?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> If I win the lottery this week il give you some how does that sound?


so what your saying is if you won a few million you would give me one :devil2:


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> so what your saying is if you won a few million you would give me one :devil2:


I'd give u one yeah  lol


----------



## Fleg

Sounds like you need to train your rotator cuffs some more. Every time you press, do you warm up your rotators? Are you supplementing fish oils?

Turning face pull in to a chest pull will target lats more as it becomes more of a row...

If I get that shakey feeling, which I haven't in a while, a few wheatabix with sugar normally sorts me out!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> I'd give u one yeah  lol


 :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

Fleg said:


> Sounds like you need to train your rotator cuffs some more. Every time you press, do you warm up your rotators? Are you supplementing fish oils?
> 
> Turning face pull in to a chest pull will target lats more as it becomes more of a row...
> 
> If I get that shakey feeling, which I haven't in a while, a few wheatabix with sugar normally sorts me out!


The guy who's given me the programme knows his stuff. All the stretches are to help my shoulders, romboids and rotator cuffs. Once my spine starts to position itself in the right place again with all the exercises I'm pulling my shoulders back they should be ok and il be able to change back to face pulls. And yes I have fish oils.

I don't mind the shakiness I know it's just part of it, specially feeling run down. But I'd never turn to weetabix and a load of sugar - goodbye diet lol il stick to having a banana and a proper meal after lol


----------



## Fleg

Kaywoodham said:


> The guy who's given me the programme knows his stuff. All the stretches are to help my shoulders, romboids and rotator cuffs. Once my spine starts to position itself in the right place again with all the exercises I'm pulling my shoulders back they should be ok and il be able to change back to face pulls. And yes I have fish oils.
> 
> I don't mind the shakiness I know it's just part of it, specially feeling run down. But I'd never turn to weetabix and a load of sugar - goodbye diet lol il stick to having a banana and a proper meal after lol


Look at 90 degree external rotations and internal rotations with db or cables to strengthen the rotator, not just stretching. Yeah the wheatabix and sugar has been a desperate thing a while back, I didn't say a tonne though lol...


----------



## yannyboy

Glad you finished the workout Kay and hope you start feeling better soon


----------



## Rykard

i had a shoulder impingment due to working the front (chest) too much. Physio sorted it out with a few band exercises internal/external rotations single arm negative pulldowns and everything is now fine. Just make sure you balance the workouts front / rear.. I know everyone has their favourite exercises lol so 'forget' the not so favourite ones..


----------



## dipdabs

he gave me some resistance bands, to use and then he said in a couple of weeks once i get use to them he will give me some different exercises so should be all good.

thanks yanny


----------



## dipdabs

I'm not feeling the food today at all is it alright to cheat when you are ill and have cups of tea loaded with sugar?


----------



## dipdabs

Also just wondering will the stretch marks and wrinkly skin on my stomach effect any future with doing shows if that's what I choose to do?


----------



## PHMG

Kaywoodham said:


> Also just wondering will the stretch marks and wrinkly skin on my stomach effect any future with doing shows if that's what I choose to do?


it will tighten up over time at your age.


----------



## dipdabs

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> it will tighten up over time at your age.


The skin is just a spare part now... Stripping bodyfat makes it worse, it would stretch out if I put on 3 stone though lol


----------



## yannyboy

Would have thought the tan will hide it as well


----------



## dipdabs

The stretch marks don't bother me in the slightest and tan hides them pretty much but not the folds of wrinkled skin. I went from 7 to 9 and a half stone when I was pregnant that's an awful lot of muscle to put on to stretch them out lol


----------



## eezy1

jesus christ 95 pages already


----------



## dipdabs

eezy1 said:


> jesus christ 95 pages already


It's got to get 100 by Saturday lol


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> It's got to get 100 by Saturday lol


By tonight, lol


----------



## dipdabs

Well I was gna say that but didn't want to tempt it too much lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

easily

achievable

i think


----------



## eezy1

well hope u`ve been getting some good advice and not just bantering fftopic: these journals can provide others with some good info aswell

they wont wanna be shoveling through 50 pages of sh!te to find it though :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## MRSTRONG

eezy1 said:


> well hope u`ve been getting some good advice and not just bantering fftopic: these journals can provide others with some good info aswell
> 
> they wont wanna be shoveling through 50 pages of sh!te to find it though :innocent: :innocent:


oh you mean you went through 20 pages and found 1 picture


----------



## eezy1

ewen said:


> oh you mean you went through 20 pages and found 1 picture


always lowering the tone :no:


----------



## dipdabs

Lol well at the end of the day it is my journal and the banter and the laughs with like minded people help me progress  if people want to read then they read if they don't they don't, it's all party of my journey I think


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Lol well at the end of the day it is my journal and the banter and the laughs with like minded people help me progress  if people want to read then they read if they don't they don't, it's all party of my journey I think


Very philosophical Kay, lol


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> Very philosophical Kay, lol


See told you it was my intelligent conversation ....


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> See told you it was my intelligent conversation ....


Clever clogs, lol


----------



## George-Bean

Kaywoodham said:


> The stretch marks don't bother me in the slightest and tan hides them pretty much but not the folds of wrinkled skin. I went from 7 to 9 and a half stone when I was pregnant that's an awful lot of muscle to put on to stretch them out lol


Ill bet you a cream cake that preparation H will tighten that skin a bit, how much will depend on your genetics, works amazing on bags under the eyes too.


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> Ill bet you a cream cake that preparation H will tighten that skin a bit, how much will depend on your genetics, works amazing on bags under the eyes too.


I don't go near cream cakes nowadays lol. What is preparation h?


----------



## George-Bean

Its for piles.


----------



## yannyboy

George-Bean said:


> Its for piles.


That's a bit drastic!


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> Its for piles.


Oh nice. Lol. I hope you aren't trying to sayi have bags under my eyes btw lmao


----------



## George-Bean

It works, its a good product.


----------



## Fleg

Some guy at work needs to use prep h on his eye sacks!

Come to think of it he prob needs to use it on his ass as well because I'm sick of seeing him shoving his hand up there.


----------



## dipdabs

Fleg said:


> Some guy at work needs to use prep h on his eye sacks!
> 
> Come to think of it he prob needs to use it on his ass as well because I'm sick of seeing him shoving his hand up there.


Now that's terrible. Yuk. What on earth do u work as.. ..


----------



## George-Bean

Fleg I work at a mental hospital and the patients dont even do that, where the hell do you work lol.


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> It works, its a good product.


I will give it a try!


----------



## Fleg

Kaywoodham said:


> Now that's terrible. Yuk. What on earth do u work as.. ..


I'm in construction, the management side. He sits in my line of sight facing away from me unfortunately.


----------



## Fleg

George-Bean said:


> Fleg I work at a mental hospital and the patients dont even do that, where the hell do you work lol.


Oh this guys wired up all wrong mate trust me lol


----------



## dipdabs

Fleg said:


> I'm in construction, the management side. He sits in my line of sight facing away from me unfortunately.


He must be hoping you're looking then if he knows you're behind him


----------



## yannyboy

Fleg said:


> Some guy at work needs to use prep h on his eye sacks!
> 
> Come to think of it he prob needs to use it on his ass as well because I'm sick of seeing him shoving his hand up there.


Maybe he keeps his loose change up there!


----------



## Fleg

Kaywoodham said:


> He must be hoping you're looking then if he knows you're behind him


It's seriously gross. It's given me OCD with hand sanitiser gel. And nightmares.


----------



## George-Bean

If he is scratching his farmer giles all day you should sprinkle chilli powder on his keyboard or buy a massive sack of those cheap crisps from tesco, the chilli ones lol, that will cure his scratching.


----------



## dipdabs

You're dreaming about him aswell fleg, wow....


----------



## Fleg

Haha in a sense.. 10 mins with him you'd be gross'd out!

George awesome idea! But hes one of those who can't take a bit of stick!


----------



## dipdabs

Fleg said:


> Haha in a sense.. 10 mins with him you'd be gross'd out!
> 
> George awesome idea! But hes one of those who can't take a bit of stick!


Nah I love all that dirty stuff me


----------



## dipdabs

Did u find me on fb btw?

Anyone else on fb?

I don't know why I'm asking actually there are some terrible pics of me on there ha


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Nah I love all that dirty stuff me


You don't say!


----------



## Fleg

Kaywoodham said:


> Did u find me on fb btw?
> 
> Anyone else on fb?
> 
> I don't know why I'm asking actually there are some terrible pics of me on there ha


Yeah I think so I'll try message on it


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> You don't say!


Yeah thanks again for them pics btw  very very dirty boy yanny loll


----------



## dipdabs

Fleg said:


> Yeah I think so I'll try message on it


If its just Kay though its not me lol it's Kayleigh


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah thanks again for them pics btw  very very dirty boy yanny loll


You are so going to get it, lol


----------



## Fleg

Filth


----------



## dipdabs

Just what I was hoping lmao


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Just what I was hoping lmao


Pmsl


----------



## George-Bean

Just as a bit of a funny, I told my elderly mum to go to the Dr to get me some prep H for under my eyes, she gets free prescriptions, she came back pretty damn mad, the Dr insisted on taking a look lolol.

No more free prescriptions for me ;-D


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> Just as a bit of a funny, I told my elderly mum to go to the Dr to get me some prep H for under my eyes, she gets free prescriptions, she came back pretty damn mad, the Dr insisted on taking a look lolol.
> 
> No more free prescriptions for me ;-D


Omg hahaha that's so good.


----------



## RACK

Just added ya on FB


----------



## dipdabs

I did guess it was u by the last name lol not letting me accept at mo


----------



## RACK

God fb is tempramental some times. You're only missin pics of me pouting and being half naked to be fair lol


----------



## dipdabs

franki3 said:


> Excuse me being rude Kay but have you said you will be competing this or next year?


I haven't decided yet if that's what I want to do but if i do decide to go ahead then I doubt this year


----------



## dipdabs

franki3 said:


> What's the reason behind you maybe competing is it a confidence thing or just a show off lol
> 
> Only kidding


Because if I start aiming for dates and do on il go into panic mode I'm the worlds worst at planning ahead it just doesn't gel with me


----------



## yannyboy

Would you say standing up on stage will be something that will come naturally or not?


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> Would you say standing up on stage will be something that will come naturally or not?


I'd be fine if I thought I looked good and deserved to b there. I've done assemblies with year 8s and done various classroom work with teenagers... They are prob more scary ha


----------



## dipdabs

franki3 said:


> I'm the same with sex spontaneous is always best


It is.

But if you're never given the chance to do it first it's annoying lol


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> It is.
> 
> But if you're never given the chance to do it first it's annoying lol


Franks booking his train ticket to Cardiff as we speak, lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

franki3 said:


> I'm the same with sex spontaneous is always best


you`ve just gotta go to the blind home to find a willing partner first


----------



## dipdabs

Lmao


----------



## yannyboy

franki3 said:


> See a blind man once in a supermarket swinging his dog around,I said wot the Fukc you doing......! He said just having a look around
> 
> Mwahahaha


That's terrible, lol


----------



## dipdabs

franki3 said:


> Who's your friend
> 
> Yum yum lol


Haha il tell her u said that


----------



## dipdabs

Il get her to say hello in a min she wants 2 Rolex watches mind hahaha


----------



## yannyboy

My car or yours Frank when we drive to Wales, lol


----------



## dipdabs

Hahaha take u a while!


----------



## dipdabs

She's cominnnng


----------



## Milky

Can we put a suggestion to Lorian to open some kind of dating section do you think.


----------



## Trudie

Hi Frankie


----------



## MRSTRONG

uk-m dating now thats an idea although it could get messy with all the fcuking around that goes on .


----------



## dipdabs

Aslong as I get to pick first from the guys I'm happy lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Aslong as I get to pick first from the guys I'm happy lol


why not start a list now


----------



## Milky

Mite get him to check the criteria for a " journal " too.


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> Mite get him to check the criteria for a " journal " too.


This journal is the reason I don't do one,I would just talk bollox constantly and forget to mention training and diet


----------



## dipdabs

Technically I do mention my training and diet every day and take it very seriously...

Sorry milky will tone it down


----------



## luther1

Kaywoodham said:


> Technically I do mention my training and diet every day and take it very seriously...
> 
> Sorry milky will tone it down


He's joking,plus this journal has got some nice pics in it,and I don't mean yanny the tranny cabbies


----------



## Milky

Kaywoodham said:


> Technically I do mention my training and diet every day and take it very seriously...
> 
> Sorry milky will tone it down


hey its your journal but it kind of mskes it look a bit hypocritical when you ask me to clean it up.


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> hey its your journal but it kind of mskes it look a bit hypocritical when you ask me to clean it up.


It's just the arguments I don't like on it, I know it's full of crap but at least it's a happy one with lots of giggles to look back on


----------



## MRSTRONG

dont delete the pics ffs they got the 100 pages


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> dont delete the pics ffs they got the 100 pages


More to come lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> More to come lol


that`ll keep the ego brigade happy


----------



## Leeds89

luther1 said:


> This journal is the reason I don't do one,I would just talk bollox constantly and forget to mention training and diet


Males journals never get this much attention and whilst filled with banter they mostly stay on track and are very useful! But male journals aren't filled with people frothing at the mouth for some internet action :lol:


----------



## Fleg

franki3 said:


> Hi babe


Watch out frankies had a wine


----------



## dipdabs

I've had a vodka. Ewen told me to do it!


----------



## Countryboy

Find some one for me while your at this dating lark


----------



## Tassotti

Countryboy

What is going on in your avi?


----------



## Countryboy

Tassotti said:


> Countryboy
> 
> What is going on in your avi?


 Was following Ford WRC instructions for fitting the fan belt back to a Fiesta 1.6 engine for a Fiesta R2 car. night mare job. as theres no belt adjustment ford and ford wrc(msport) say to use the aircon pump as a leaver to pistiont he belt over everythign before tightening. except the belt we had, had shrunk a little so 2 crowbars and brute force to get it fitted! Had to get it done so we can fit the engine no way you'd manage it with the engine in car!


----------



## dipdabs

Extremely flipping p1ssed off right now. Went to the gym and just completely fuked my session and probably done my back in all because I'm a forgetful plain stupid cow at times!

Today was meant to be dead lifts, bent over rows, lat pull downs and cable row.

I was meant to do dead lifts first which was my intention but someone was using the bar so I done my pull downs and cable row no problem. But it was a massive mistake and I should of just waited.

I started trying to set the bar up which obviously I've never done before, I could hardly get my hands round the clips that hold the weight plates on and to be honest just felt like a complete nob. A guy did offer to help and came over to give me a hand but then I felt even more conscious because he was watching me which kept causing me to be clumsy. So what did I end up doing! I read off my bit of paper 35kg so silly me went and put that amount of weight plates on just completely forgetting the bar is 20kg of the weight! I then was even more stupid and just carried on with the weight knowing I wasn't coping well but in my mind refusing to put it down because I thought I managed it last week. My form was **** and now my back hurts quite a bit. Then it was time for bent over rows, went and done exactly the same forgetting the weight of the bar is included. Again this guy came over and helped me set it all up which is a flipping absolute pain in the ass. This time I went round and asked the lad who works there to help me and just go over a bent over row for me again. in the end he realised what I was doing with my weight but it took him a while as he was too flipping busy looking at my chest and I can't believe I was even so stupid! So I done 3 sets of the rows with the weight I was meant to use but couldn't manage the 4th because of all the faffing around I had been doing with the weights that were far too heavy for me.

Was also weigh in today and I did get weighed but also managed to lose the readings within 5 minutes. Again tho this was completely fuked. The guy who weighed me last week had said to tell everyone to put my clothesin as 1kg, could the boy do it today, no, he kept getting 0.2 coming up and said that would have to do because he didn't know how to do it. I can't remember if my weight had gone up down but if it had it wouldn't of been by much at all. Although according to today's reading I'm 15% bodyfat whereas last week I was 10%. If thats the case I have somehow lost loads of muscle. Unless its coming up like that because he couldn't get my clothes weight right. I look leaner and feel leaner than I did last week and I really don't think it's accurate. I feel bad now for having my cheat day yesterday aswell.

Just as I get my confidence to go round and do the weights where I should be doing them and use the bar I've just messed it up completely and right now feel like never going back.i will obviously but that's how I feel.

Not a happy bunny


----------



## George-Bean

first of all if you do not fail sometimes it means your not trying hard enough!

Second we all have these days,

Third remember your best gauge is not the scales, its the mirror.

I've read your journal and can see your doing good, keep it up, I'm sure the others here (who arnt just trying to get in your pants) will agree that your journey is (and has been) just like ours has been.

If you fall off the wagon a bit get straight back on ;-D


----------



## yannyboy

You're only starting off Kay, it's a big learning process, you won't make them mistakes again

Main thing is to avoid injuries, hopefully you didn't do anything to drastic

They say you don't know what a good workout is until you have a bad one!

As for the weight, don't go too much on he scales, use the mirror as well, it's very hard to get an accurate bodyfat % without proper equipment


----------



## Leigh

The bodyfat machine thing is rubbish anyway so don't worry about that.

Weighing every week is unnecessary unless you need the motivation it provides to keep you on track (which you don't, IMO). The mirror and your clothes are a much better guide. Compare photos once a month.

The weights thing - Well, we all make mistakes, especially when new (won't tell you what I almost did last week which could have had serious consequences for some poor bloke). If you realise you've done something silly/dangerous, stop. If you get a serious injury, it could be life-changing.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Don't just forget about it and put it down to one of them days you have to remember it to make sure it doesn't happen again and to motivate you more .

I knows its sh1t but its done now move forward and be better next time .

Not sure what to suggest with your back its likely a pulled muscle and just needs a rest .

We all Fcuk up at times .


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Wouldn't worry about it Kay.. It can be intimidating at times, but just take a deep breath and don't rush things.

Since lowering all my weight and doing the exercises slower and more controlled everyone looks at me like i'm a pussy.. do i care? do i fvck.. :laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

Thanks guys for the support and advice really appreciate it


----------



## Leeds89

Leigh L said:


> The bodyfat machine thing is rubbish anyway so don't worry about that.
> 
> Weighing every week is unnecessary unless you need the motivation it provides to keep you on track (which you don't, IMO). The mirror and your clothes are a much better guide. Compare photos once a month.
> 
> The weights thing - Well, we all make mistakes, especially when new (won't tell you what I almost did last week which could have had serious consequences for some poor bloke). If you realise you've done something silly/dangerous, stop. If you get a serious injury, it could be life-changing.


Agree if a female were 10% I'd imagine she'd been sprinkling DNP on every meal, not sure of a proper way of measuring it but the machines are sh1t.

Oh and don't worry about mistakes, when I first started out I dropped a metal 10kg weight on my forehead and knocked myself semi-unconcious. Mistakes are there to be learnt from


----------



## dipdabs

Leeds89 said:


> Agree if a female were 10% I'd imagine she'd been sprinkling DNP on every meal, not sure of a proper way of measuring it but the machines are sh1t.
> 
> Oh and don't worry about mistakes, when I first started out I dropped a metal 10kg weight on my forehead and knocked myself semi-unconcious. Mistakes are there to be learnt from


Leeds I <3 u you've just made me feel loads better because you're more of a nobber than me hahaha


----------



## dipdabs

I def don't trust them scales actually. I found my bit of paper and it reckons I've put on 5.7lbs in a week and 5% bodyfat. The only thing I changed in my diet this week was an extra helping of porridge in the mornings because according to the last reading I was losing weight. not using them again! I would def notice if I had put on 6lbs!


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> Leeds I <3 u you've just made me feel loads better because you're more of a nobber than me hahaha


Haha, 9 stone wet through and needed a spotter for 10kg flyes :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leeds89

Kaywoodham said:


> I def don't trust them scales actually. I found my bit of paper and it reckons I've put on 5.7lbs in a week and 5% bodyfat. The only thing I changed in my diet this week was an extra helping of porridge in the mornings because according to the last reading I was losing weight. not using them again! I would def notice if I had put on 6lbs!


Just get a regular set of scales you weight yourself on and fvck worrying about your bf. Go by the mirror, if you think you have too much bf, think about cutting, if you think you look o.k bf wise, then keep going, I don't see much of a reason for tracking bf personally.


----------



## Natty.Solider

Never ever use electronic bodyfat measurement thingymabobs! Get them to use calipers. Your guy at the gym will think his numbers have come up as it requires him to pinch different parts of your body. Anyway bodyfat is pretty much useless, its just something that you can boast about. Its all about what you see looking back at you in the mirror... and by that I dont mean what you perceive to see, what you actually see


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Thats the only way u learn is by making mistakes and correcting them Kay if u dont make mistakes then u cant learn from them ha, what u should do is write on ur form thing bar(20) + 15 to make 35  ... keep it up though ur doing a cracking job n looking fine , good luck with ur date thing tomorrow il meet u after if its not successful lol jokes


----------



## dipdabs

Natty.Solider said:


> Never ever use electronic bodyfat measurement thingymabobs! Get them to use calipers. Your guy at the gym will think his numbers have come up as it requires him to pinch different parts of your body. Anyway bodyfat is pretty much useless, its just something that you can boast about. Its all about what you see looking back at you in the mirror... and by that I dont mean what you perceive to see, what you actually see


They don't have calipers at my gym just these taniter scales which a lad had said cost 1500 so were spot on... Lies I wish I just would of carried on listening to myself in the first place than to a boy who's just qualified for his level 1 PT qualification. I prob know more than him anyway.

I'm forgetting about it now.

Keto diet next week!


----------



## dipdabs

Is it odd I got great enjoyment out of doing this



23 breasts for 25quid can't go wrong!


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Is it odd I got great enjoyment out of doing this
> 
> View attachment 88284
> 
> 
> 23 breasts for 25quid can't go wrong!


No, I put a pic on fb of my daily chicken and turkey amounts, pmsl


----------



## Fleg

You should pack them up flat so they defrost better  they'll take all day like that! And I would have taken all the remains of skin etc before freezing lol


----------



## yannyboy

Fleg said:


> You should pack them up flat so they defrost better  they'll take all day like that! And I would have taken all the remains of skin etc before freezing lol


That's a bit technical, lol

I just throw em in bags and straight in the freezer


----------



## Fleg

yannyboy said:


> That's a bit technical, lol
> 
> I just throw em in bags and straight in the freezer


I used to do that but when I forget to take a kg out after work / before gym I'm up all night waiting for it to defrost so I can cook it for the next day!


----------



## Leigh

Kaywoodham said:


> They don't have calipers at my gym just these taniter scales which a lad had said cost 1500 so were spot on... Lies I wish I just would of carried on listening to myself in the first place than to a boy who's just qualified for his level 1 PT qualification. I prob know more than him anyway.
> 
> I'm forgetting about it now.
> 
> Keto diet next week!


I haven't read back but why are you going on a keto diet next weeK?


----------



## yannyboy

Leigh L said:


> I haven't read back but why are you going on a keto diet next weeK?


I didn't know Kay was doing a keto either?


----------



## dipdabs

Fleg said:


> I used to do that but when I forget to take a kg out after work / before gym I'm up all night waiting for it to defrost so I can cook it for the next day!


I'll just take them out at night before bed so theyre ready to use the next day. and i didnt see any skin left on them lol. oh and my food bags arent big enough to put 4 in each and keep them flat...that is technical...il never be prepping your food for u lolll


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> I'll just take them out at night before bed so theyre ready to use the next day. and i didnt see any skin left on them lol. oh and my food bags arent big enough to put 4 in each and keep them flat...that is technical...il never be prepping your food for u lolll


Kay, maybe you need to consider, Fleg has the walk in wardrobes!


----------



## dipdabs

ah the keto diet thing i have decided to do after a discussion in the powder room. Ive spoken to some of the other girls who also have IBS and basically carbs seem to effect them badly and its looking more likely thats what is effecting me...obviously I dont want to go into detail about it to you all lol, but thats why im starting the keto diet


----------



## Fatstuff

Carbs give u the sh1ts we get it  . Just remember when you are on keto to eat lots of fibrous veg and/or supplement with a fibre supp or add some psylium husk to ur shakes (presuming u have shakes). Will help keep u regular


----------



## Leigh

why not try cutting out bread and pasta first? See if the bloating goes away. Mine has gone completely doing that and is sustainable longterm.


----------



## dipdabs

I might still have a little rice now and then maybe before and after workouts but other than that I would like to give it a go. speaking to beklet and zara leoni about it and they swear once you have the balance right you have more energy and no sugar crashes


----------



## Fleg

Keto WILL make you stink. The idea is no carbs so you shouldn't really have any brown rice at all unless your carbing up 1 day a week as you are at the mo. it's not really a bodybuilders diet imo.


----------



## yannyboy

Have to agree Kay, I couldn't kiss you with an acetone smell you get from keto, lol


----------



## dipdabs

I know the idea of it lol the shape on zara is unbelievable, she really knows her stuff and there are a lot of things that are slightly different for females. So im going to try it and see how i get on got nothing to lose apart from IBS comfortableness!


----------



## Fleg

If you know the idea why would you have brown rice Pre/post workout.

Oil and nuts for you


----------



## yannyboy

I've done keto a few times, good for weight loss but I prefer a low carb diet for bodybuilding


----------



## dipdabs

ALRIGHT sorry i should of put keto/low carb diet. For the first few days I may, I haven't decided yet which is why I said might, have a little brown rice pre and post workout, see how i get on with my stomach and then decide whether to go keto or stay low carb. is that ok fleg? lol


----------



## Fleg

Lol I don't care really I'm just saying you can't eat carbs on Keto and if you eat carbs on high fat then good luck


----------



## dipdabs

and why does anyone care if i smell its not like we share a bed just yet lol


----------



## Fleg

Wasn't having a dig ^^


----------



## dipdabs

Fleg said:


> Lol I don't care really I'm just saying you can't eat carbs on Keto and if you eat carbs on high fat then good luck


yes i know as I have had discussions about it in the powder room lol. im starting out I have to try new things to work out what works for me


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> and why does anyone care if i smell its not like we share a bed just yet lol


Glad you put the word "yet" in there, lol

No, it might be good for you, as you said, nothing to lose!


----------



## Leigh

You don't have fat to lose.

IMO low carb is better. It's the gluten most likely to cause the bloating. That's in lots of things but predominantly bread and pasta (pastry too).

I don't get sugar crashes. Also, you will have bad breath. Some people suffer headaches, terrible moods, lethargy. It's not for everyone.

Have you asked Ewen's advice about it?


----------



## Fatstuff

Leigh L said:


> You don't have fat to lose.
> 
> IMO low carb is better. It's the gluten most likely to cause the bloating. That's in lots of things but predominantly bread and pasta (pastry too).
> 
> I don't get sugar crashes. Also, you will have bad breath. Some people suffer headaches, terrible moods, lethargy. It's not for everyone.
> 
> Have you asked Ewen's advice about it?


What does ewen know about low carbs!!!!

He knows how to swalLOW carbs aplenty - that's about it


----------



## Leigh

Fatstuff said:


> What does ewen know about low carbs!!!!
> 
> He knows how to swalLOW carbs aplenty - that's about it


He knows about diet, just doesn't follow that particular one himself. But Becky follows various diets that he assists with.


----------



## dipdabs

a lot of the side effects people suffer from is either in the first few days when their body is getting use to running on fats instead of carbs, or they feel like rubbish because they haven't replaced the carbs with enough fats. If I dont like it or get on with it I will just change it again  zara really is in great shape and suffers from IBS exactly how I do, she rarely touches a carb and is very knowledgeable along with beklet who gave me some articles to read. Im not one to pass up advice and this is soemthing I would like to try


----------



## barsnack

if not happy with low carb etc, thenfind a way around it, bb'ing isn't worth it if style of life suffers


----------



## Leigh

Kaywoodham said:


> a lot of the side effects people suffer from is either in the first few days when their body is getting use to running on fats instead of carbs, or they feel like rubbish because they haven't replaced the carbs with enough fats. If I dont like it or get on with it I will just change it again  zara really is in great shape and suffers from IBS exactly how I do, she rarely touches a carb and is very knowledgeable along with beklet who gave me some articles to read. Im not one to pass up advice and this is soemthing I would like to try


Will look forward to seeing how you get on


----------



## Fatstuff

Leigh L said:


> He knows about diet, just doesn't follow that particular one himself. But Becky follows various diets that he assists with.


I know I was just jesting


----------



## Tassotti

Ewen swallows more "protein" than carbs (bigbender)


----------



## Fatstuff

Tassotti said:


> Ewen swallows more "protein" than carbs (bigbender)


#ewensahomo

^ is that how we do that gay thing?


----------



## Tassotti

hash


----------



## MRSTRONG

Cnuts 

keto works better for women than men I would recommend it I would also suggest following zaras advice as that is the standard your aiming for .

if your breath smells just brush yer teeth more or use chewing gum .

as for ibs a friend of mine has it and needs to go careful on carb sources so its win win .

I would add in an anabolic whilst on keto to spare muscle , unigen anavar is good stuff run it at 10-20mg per day .


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> Carbs give u the sh1ts we get it  . Just remember when you are on keto to eat lots of fibrous veg and/or supplement with a fibre supp or add some psylium husk to ur shakes (presuming u have shakes). Will help keep u regular


Actually fatstuff it does the opposite lol


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> Cnuts
> 
> keto works better for women than men I would recommend it I would also suggest following zaras advice as that is the standard your aiming for .
> 
> if your breath smells just brush yer teeth more or use chewing gum .
> 
> as for ibs a friend of mine has it and needs to go careful on carb sources so its win win .
> 
> I would add in an anabolic whilst on keto to spare muscle , unigen anavar is good stuff run it at 10-20mg per day .


Ah thank u for agreeing! Lol. That's the thing I look at Zara and think I would be stupid not to take her advice!

Umm what's anabolic and where do I get it?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Anabolic is a steroid , you can't ask for it on here either :nono:

Ask the biggest dude in the gym .


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah thank u for agreeing! Lol. That's the thing I look at Zara and think I would be stupid not to take her advice!
> 
> Umm what's anabolic and where do I get it?


Would you be prepared to take anabolics Kay?


----------



## dipdabs

Um what do they do?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Have a look in the steroid section for a sticky called 'steroids everything you wanted to know' .

Your not ready for them just yet but there will be a time you will have to take them .


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Um what do they do?


Quite a bit, they are a derivative of testosterone, increased size, strength, fat loss

Ewen is right, you don't need to consider anything like that now


----------



## MRSTRONG

BTW Kay if anyone ever tells you or suggests you run dnp tell them to Fcuk off or hit them really hard .


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> Quite a bit, they are a derivative of testosterone, increased size, strength, fat loss
> 
> Ewen is right, you don't need to consider anything like that now


I don't want to grow a beard though or chest hair! And I don't want to be like really big


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> BTW Kay if anyone ever tells you or suggests you run dnp tell them to Fcuk off or hit them really hard .


Il purchase a hammer specially lol


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't want to grow a beard though or chest hair! And I don't want to be like really big


You would probably need to abuse it before them sort of characteristics appear, lol

It isn't just being big but more shapely and defined


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Il purchase a hammer specially lol


It's a drug to help fat loss

Probably the strongest drug you can take for it, supposed to have some horrible side effects!


----------



## dipdabs

I'm not sure I'm up for horrible side effects!


----------



## yannyboy

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2,4-Dinitrophenol


----------



## Beklet

ewen said:


> Have a look in the steroid section for a sticky called 'steroids everything you wanted to know' .
> 
> Your not ready for them just yet but there will be a time you will have to take them .


No one 'has' to take gear.....,(but then I'm natty scum, I would say that)

I think you're getting confused about the diets - keto is not the same as low carb.

Keto means carbs below about 20g a day - that is basically whatever carbs are in your protein powder or milk.

There's no need for you to do keto at all, though you could try it as an elimination diet - go keto, then add in various fruits and veg etc to see how your body reacts - I'd eat whatever fruit and veg you can tolerate, along with nuts, obviously meat and fish, and even things like potatoes if they don't cause you problems. The worst offenders are generally grains, particularly wheat, though oats can be a problem. If you want something 'carby' with your food, quinoa might be good for you, it's not actually a grain.

You could try a 'Whole 30' - I did one a while back and it told me what does and doesn't affect me (though I don't have IBS)

http://whole9life.com/2012/01/whole-30-v2012/

http://whole9life.com/2012/06/the-whole30-timeline/

http://crossfitforaqueen.wordpress.com/2012/04/04/30-truths-in-30-days/


----------



## MRSTRONG

Beklet said:


> No one 'has' to take gear.....,(but then I'm natty scum, I would say that)
> 
> I think you're getting confused about the diets - keto is not the same as low carb.
> 
> Keto means carbs below about 20g a day - that is basically whatever carbs are in your protein powder or milk.
> 
> There's no need for you to do keto at all, though you could try it as an elimination diet - go keto, then add in various fruits and veg etc to see how your body reacts - I'd eat whatever fruit and veg you can tolerate, along with nuts, obviously meat and fish, and even things like potatoes if they don't cause you problems. The worst offenders are generally grains, particularly wheat, though oats can be a problem. If you want something 'carby' with your food, quinoa might be good for you, it's not actually a grain.
> 
> You could try a 'Whole 30' - I did one a while back and it told me what does and doesn't affect me (though I don't have IBS)
> 
> http://whole9life.com/2012/01/whole-30-v2012/
> 
> http://whole9life.com/2012/06/the-whole30-timeline/
> 
> http://crossfitforaqueen.wordpress.com/2012/04/04/30-truths-in-30-days/


your right nobody has to take gear but to be at the standard needed then gear is a must thats of course assuming that the goal is trying to go as far as possible towards being like the figure models kay posted .

as for the keto i know its sub 20g or as little as possible given women carry more bf% it makes keto more effective like the atkins diet .

once at a lower bf% the idea would be to introduce carb into a low carb diet lifestyle so then the fat is shifted and then controlled .

although i eat as many carbs as i can :lol:

(natty scum :cursing: :lol: )


----------



## Leigh

I was diagnosed with IBS but since losing weigh and cutting almost all gluten from my diet, I get no more pain related to it.

I'd always suggest going for something easier to follow and then get more radical if my needs warranted it.


----------



## dipdabs

Hmm I don't know.

Just see how the next couple weeks go.

Miserable today my backs no better feels mega stiff and really hurts. Gutted.


----------



## George-Bean

Do some gentle stretching Kay.


----------



## dipdabs

I have been George still not easing up


----------



## Rykard

have you tried massage and heat (soak in the bath) or neoprene support?

ibuprofen to reduce swelling?


----------



## George-Bean

Tell me where it hurts and the sort of pain ya got, eg does it hurt when ya do the stairs or just when ya bend over, or is it a jab of pain at a certain angle.

Was a bricklayer for 30 years, I know a few tricks for bad backs ;-D


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Hmm I don't know.
> 
> Just see how the next couple weeks go.
> 
> Miserable today my backs no better feels mega stiff and really hurts. Gutted.


thought you had loads of offers from guys off here to massage it better did they not turn up ?


----------



## dipdabs

Rykard said:


> have you tried massage and heat (soak in the bath) or neoprene support?
> 
> ibuprofen to reduce swelling?


Stayed in the bath for nearly 2 hours last night. Tried rubbing it but it's hard to reach lol. Just taken some ibuprofen.


----------



## barsnack

Kaywoodham said:


> Stayed in the bath for nearly 2 hours last night. Tried rubbing it but it's hard to reach lol. Just taken some ibuprofen.


you know if you stay in the bath for too long, the warm water isn't good for your testicules, and can make you less fertile, just saying


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> Tell me where it hurts and the sort of pain ya got, eg does it hurt when ya do the stairs or just when ya bend over, or is it a jab of pain at a certain angle.
> 
> Was a bricklayer for 30 years, I know a few tricks for bad backs ;-D


My shoulder blades hurt every movement. And the rest is mainly the middle of my back either side of my spine, even walking hurts. Doing the washing killed.

And ewen they were all talk, no shows lol


----------



## dipdabs

barsnack said:


> you know if you stay in the bath for too long, the warm water isn't good for your testicules, and can make you less fertile, just saying


I will remember this when trying to conceive... Lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> My shoulder blades hurt every movement. And the rest is mainly the middle of my back either side of my spine, even walking hurts. Doing the washing killed.
> 
> And ewen they were all talk, no shows lol


upper mid or lower back .

well i guess if you flirt with them they will flirt back :whistling:


----------



## MURPHYZ

hello, i never posted in here, maybe a foam roller would be useful for your back problem.


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> upper mid or lower back .
> 
> well i guess if you flirt with them they will flirt back :whistling:


Umm upper mid. I wish there was a drawing thing on tapatalk I could draw a diagram lol.

I can't help it it's just in my vocabulary and stupid sense of humour


----------



## dipdabs

Breeny said:


> hello, i never posted in here, maybe a foam roller would be useful for your back problem.


I don't have one unfortunately breeny or I would give it a go! But thanks and welcome to my journal


----------



## dipdabs

franki3 said:


> Some nice music couple glasses of bubbles a nice hot oil massage and frankie boy feeding you strawberrys dipped in hot chocolate sauce would do the trick


When can I expect u Frankie lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Umm upper mid. I wish there was a drawing thing on tapatalk I could draw a diagram lol.
> 
> I can't help it it's just in my vocabulary and stupid sense of humour


lol just saying thats how you get lilscoobs hitting on you 

i had a look over your attachments for this journal and surprise surprise your body pictures got sh1t loads of views :lol:

anyway upper mid is fine its just muscular strain nothing serious although im not 100% as im not qualified but having had serious back problems i know a bit about these kinda things so dont worry too much .

sounds more like inflamed muscle .


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> lol just saying thats how you get lilscoobs hitting on you
> 
> i had a look over your attachments for this journal and surprise surprise your body pictures got sh1t loads of views :lol:
> 
> anyway upper mid is fine its just muscular strain nothing serious although im not 100% as im not qualified but having had serious back problems i know a bit about these kinda things so dont worry too much .
> 
> sounds more like inflamed muscle .


Lol they can hit all they like, good luck to them lol.

Why how many views? It's probably just scooby scrolling through for hours, every single time I go on my laptop he's in the last ten that viewed me lol.

It's just making me grumpy and not want to do anything that's ****ing me off most!


----------



## dipdabs

franki3 said:


> You reckon you can handle me once bitten by me no one else will ever be enough


That's what they all say lmao


----------



## yannyboy

Can you hang on long enough until the 9th September Kay, I'll be up then, lol

p.s. I'm 17 stone so less of the 'lil'


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Lol they can hit all they like, good luck to them lol.
> 
> Why how many views? It's probably just scooby scrolling through for hours, every single time I go on my laptop he's in the last ten that viewed me lol.
> 
> It's just making me grumpy and not want to do anything that's ****ing me off most!


160+ on one of them :lol:


----------



## yannyboy

When are you supposed to train next Kay?


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> 160+ on one of them :lol:


Omg scooby is obsessed lol


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> When are you supposed to train next Kay?


Tomorrow Now yannmeister


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Tomorrow Now yannmeister


Cheeky, lol


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> Cheeky, lol


Hehe


----------



## dipdabs

Tonight I think it's time to sit down and do some research to know my exact goals...


----------



## George-Bean

Kaywoodham said:


> My shoulder blades hurt every movement. And the rest is mainly the middle of my back either side of my spine, even walking hurts. Doing the washing killed.
> 
> And ewen they were all talk, no shows lol


between the shoulders = rest. Sorry theres no shortcuts or tricks for this one, do try to sit upright when your typing, thats all I have to offer this time ;-(


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

kay not gonna lie to u u sure know how to tease people just look at ur new avi  ... when u training next then ..?x


----------



## dipdabs

I just thought I'd heat the place up a bit. Going alright apart from doing my back in. Yours?


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Kaywoodham said:


> I just thought I'd heat the place up a bit. Going alright apart from doing my back in. Yours?


ha u love all the attention dont ya .. yeah it's going all good be starting a journal up soon x


----------



## dipdabs

Well it's just a laugh isn't it


----------



## lxm

Ermm excuse me.. new AVI ?? :cool2:

Reading back I see talk of low carb, I concur with this kay, its the way to go. I was low carb for pertty much 6 months and lost about 3 stone.. You feel ontop of the world without all those heavy stodgey carbs bloating and bogging you down. Ive just turned my whole plan around and have decided to go low/zero carb once again! Day 2 and already feeling the benefits! you should give it a go.

Once you have been 4-5 days without carbs your body will have re-adjusted to life without the need of sugars etc.. and you wont crave that dirty addictive rush! Make sure you are gettign the correct amounts of healthy fats otherwise you will become a grumpy moody girl!

My usual breast haul for keto:


----------



## dipdabs

I was on a wind up after a few things being said about me, it's not me in the avi lmao.

Looking forward to the diet I started today with low carb. Not really sure of the macros what they should be though? This was today. I think with the summary of things it's wrong because some good doesn't have all the nutrition info put in.


----------



## lxm

65% fat 30% protien 5% carbs


----------



## dipdabs

I overdone it abit then today lol. Although I do feel better even from doing it like that. Thanks


----------



## lxm

Its a start! As long as there are no direct carbs! Id reccomend getting some ketostix to give you an idea if your in ketosis or not, I'll keep an eye on your updates out of intrest to see hwo your finding the low carb! anyway!

Heres an example of what im eating atm

2 whole eggs, 30g whey, 30g flax/walnut/brazilnut/almonds milled - In a shake (tastes lovely!)

Tin tuna, 2 tblspn Extra virgin olive oil

200g chicken, 150g broccoli

30g nuts, tin tuna, 2 tblspn mayo

200g turkey breast, 150g broccoli

30g whey, 2tblspn extra virgin olive oil

if im hungry inbetween ill have a couple babybells, and a few slices of cold meat (turkey from deli counter)

But you should find a huge appitite decrease.. and on some days finding yourself forcing grub down!

enjoy the smelly breath to come!


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> Its a start! As long as there are no direct carbs! Id reccomend getting some ketostix to give you an idea if your in ketosis or not, I'll keep an eye on your updates out of intrest to see hwo your finding the low carb! anyway!
> 
> Heres an example of what im eating atm
> 
> 2 whole eggs, 30g whey, 30g flax/walnut/brazilnut/almonds milled - In a shake (tastes lovely!)
> 
> Tin tuna, 2 tblspn Extra virgin olive oil
> 
> 200g chicken, 150g broccoli
> 
> 30g nuts, tin tuna, 2 tblspn mayo
> 
> 200g turkey breast, 150g broccoli
> 
> 30g whey, 2tblspn extra virgin olive oil
> 
> if im hungry inbetween ill have a couple babybells, and a few slices of cold meat (turkey from deli counter)
> 
> But you should find a huge appitite decrease.. and on some days finding yourself forcing grub down!
> 
> enjoy the smelly breath to come!


Ok thank u! I only started sort of half way through the day today, hence the carbs I had some in the morning then thought what the hell i may aswell start now!


----------



## yannyboy

How many calories you aiming for, says you ate around 2400 yesterday


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> How many calories you aiming for, says you ate around 2400 yesterday


I was going to try still aim for the same, do u think that's ok?


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> I was going to try still aim for the same, do u think that's ok?


Are you still going for weight loss?


----------



## dipdabs

Well not really I don't mind the bodyfat going obviously but the main thing is to build muscle. I'm not going to go on a massive bulk though because I don't want a load of bodyfat to shed and if I'm going to be full of protein and fats it should be ok


----------



## yannyboy

Okay, so if you want to build muscle, you will need to more calories

Go with 2300 cals and see how you get on, if you start putting too much fat on, then drop calories

You will still put fat on even if you drop all carbs if the calories are too high from the fat/protein


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> Okay, so if you want to build muscle, you will need to more calories
> 
> Go with 2300 cals and see how you get on, if you start putting too much fat on, then drop calories
> 
> You will still put fat on even if you drop all carbs if the calories are too high from the fat/protein


Okay kool  thank u. I've decided I will compete aswell don't know when Though lol


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Okay kool  thank u. I've decided I will compete aswell don't know when Though lol


Good for you Kay, good to have a long term goal


----------



## Tassotti

Kay, if you want to build muscle, low carb and keto diets are not the best for this


----------



## lxm

(another spanner in the works of bodybuilding and fitness!)

What he ays above it correct... but you could eat 2300cals per day low carb and leangain to an extent if lifting heavy... ?


----------



## dipdabs

Ummm as I said before just giving this a go at the min. I've spoken to women bodybuilders who live on keto diets so I'm happy to take their advice at the min, give it a try and see what happen


----------



## dipdabs

Right well I trained today and my back and shoulders are feeling a little better and not any worse after the gym so think il be ok! I got to stop being such a flipping girl lol. Trained chest today so benchpress, incline dumbell flyes, incline dumbell press and skull crushers. Fatigue was really kicking in I couldn't stop shaking which was making it difficult. I'm guessing though that's from a change in diet.

This morning I had 4 eggs scrambled with a bit of milk, a banana and a shake with milk. Now just having chicken cooked in rapeseed oil and green beans. Messed up my timings a bit today with not being prepared but after cooking 8 breasts I'm ready for maybe the next day... Lol


----------



## lxm

Diet sounds fab today!

What are you lifting weight wise for dumbell press, flyes and skull crushers ? I had my first session today and was shaking like mad, felt like a fool! and couldnt even steer the car wheel afterward... lol!!


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> Diet sounds fab today!
> 
> What are you lifting weight wise for dumbell press, flyes and skull crushers ? I had my first session today and was shaking like mad, felt like a fool! and couldnt even steer the car wheel afterward... lol!!


Lol I can never get my key in my locker!

Umm dumbell press 6kg, flyes 4kg and skull crushers 3kg. All 4 sets of 8.


----------



## dipdabs

Struggled a bit so far today evening out the macros so my last two meals I'm just trying to eat fats which is proving difficult. I don't have a clue what to have as the last one.. I'm currently eating avocado with salsa sauce, cheese all mixed with seeds which yes I am chewing... It's not my best meal choice I will say!!


----------



## George-Bean

Good that the backs not bad ;-D


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Struggled a bit so far today evening out the macros so my last two meals I'm just trying to eat fats which is proving difficult. I don't have a clue what to have as the last one.. I'm currently eating avocado with salsa sauce, cheese all mixed with seeds which yes I am chewing... It's not my best meal choice I will say!!


You need to eat a steady stream of protein thoughout the whole day with every meal


----------



## George-Bean

Do you calorie count? If so whats your daily allowance?


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> You need to eat a steady stream of protein thoughout the whole day with every meal


Hmm getting the percentages right is very difficult!!


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> Do you calorie count? If so whats your daily allowance?


2300 George. I'm feeling really full though and I feel fat the last few days I don't know why really.


----------



## George-Bean

Yep. would it be okay for me to post what I have for an average day with a breakdown? It may be of some use.


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Hmm getting the percentages right is very difficult!!


It will get easier through time Kay


----------



## dipdabs

Yes please George that would be a massive help! I was going to ask on here but obviously writing all that can be a chore so was just going to google. But yes crack on post it every day if u want lol


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> 2300 George. I'm feeling really full though and I feel fat the last few days I don't know why really.


Probably because 2300 is quite a lot of calories for a girl of your weight!


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Yes please George that would be a massive help! I was going to ask on here but obviously writing all that can be a chore so was just going to google. But yes crack on post it every day if u want lol


You can follow what I had for breakfast, lol


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> Probably because 2300 is quite a lot of calories for a girl of your weight!


Should I cut it to 2000 do u think?


----------



## George-Bean

Do remember I'm losing fat and trying to hold onto my gains, so I run a calorie deficit, my carbs are very low and my proteins moderate for my size. (posted from my journal). I am in my second week and all feels great. I kinda wanted you to see the protein dispersal.

I weigh 12-12 (81.64kg - 180 pounds) and am 5ft 9" tall.

My food is as follows :-

-238 grams of proteins

--61 grams of complex carbs

-132 grams of good fats

1946 total calories

Give or take two or three cups of tea per day (approx 120 calories). I drink lots of water.

I work off approx 400-500 calories a day in low intensity cardio and spend about 45-60 minutes on weights, although taking out downtime etc I bet in reality its 10-15 minutes actual lifting.

I have a salad box in the mornings that I munch thru-out the morning, no dressings, only thing in it thats not negative calories is 5 pimento olives.

This diet gives me a calorie deficit of 500 calories a day from my maintenance allowance of 2457, add a further deficit of 500 a day from cardio = 7000 calories a week lost, 1 pound of body-fat = 3500 calories.

I am not sure what balances I should be having, but I lost two pounds in the last 6 days and my energy levels feel great, my lifts are going well. The only problem I have is sleeping and a slight dull ache in my wrist from trying to joining the 100kg bench club ;-D

My grub works like this, proteins in red.

breakfast 2 scoops in water with a raw egg

Morning nibbles salad box with 2 x boiled eggs

lunch can of tuna with sweetcorn

afternoon meal a banana

dinner 240 gram rump steak with double fried eggs

I have a shake with water and a raw egg during the evening

Supper either 2 spoons cottage cheese with pineapple or three spoons of peanut butter.


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Should I cut it to 2000 do u think?


I would


----------



## dipdabs

Ah thanks George.

I'm going to have to try and sit down and work it out better tomorrow. I'm not very good at this I was just guessing today and it's not gone well. Hmmmm!

Will cut to 2000 then yanny I don't like feeling fat lol


----------



## George-Bean

Its tricky, but if you can find the time to sit down and do it there are some great people on here who will help (like they did me).


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah thanks George.
> 
> I'm going to have to try and sit down and work it out better tomorrow. I'm not very good at this I was just guessing today and it's not gone well. Hmmmm!
> 
> Will cut to 2000 then yanny I don't like feeling fat lol


Trial and error Kay

You might feel fat but believe me, you're not, lol


----------



## dipdabs

Right today I've decided I'm fuking off calorie counting etc as long as its no carbs, I'm eating regularly and clean then I'm going to do that and see how it goes. Otherwise it stresses me out too much and I spend way too much time worrying about it!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Nah I love all that dirty stuff me





yannyboy said:


> You don't say!





Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah thanks again for them pics btw  very very dirty boy yanny loll





yannyboy said:


> You are so going to get it, lol





Kaywoodham said:


> Just what I was hoping lmao


christ, really need to pop in here more often :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> christ, really need to pop in here more often :lol:


Hahaha


----------



## Rykard

Kaywoodham said:


> Right today I've decided I'm fuking off calorie counting etc as long as its no carbs, I'm eating regularly and clean then I'm going to do that and see how it goes. Otherwise it stresses me out too much and I spend way too much time worrying about it!


sounds like a good plan to me - get the exercise routine sorted and consistent - eat clean consistently see how it goes for a month or so then once the consistency is there you can make changes as you need to diet/routine. Many people make the mistake of changing things too quickly and not giving the body time to adapt. With the support from everyone on here it should be fine.


----------



## dipdabs

I've been training every other day, is that ok or would I be better off training more with less rest days?


----------



## Greenspin

Kaywoodham said:


> Right today I've decided I'm fuking off calorie counting etc as long as its no carbs, I'm eating regularly and clean then I'm going to do that and see how it goes. Otherwise it stresses me out too much and I spend way too much time worrying about it!


Out of interest, is your goal to gain some lean mass or are you dieting to lose some fat?



Kaywoodham said:


> I've been training every other day, is that ok or would I be better off training more with less rest days?


Every other day is fine IMO.

Edit: Assuming you recovered enough training in this pattern.


----------



## Rykard

you grow on the rest days.. rest is as (more?) important than training as this is when you rebuild. see how it goes if you are growing and not feeling too tired is ok. when you stop growing/improving you may need more rest...

everyone is different..


----------



## dipdabs

Greenspin said:


> Out of interest, is your goal to gain some lean mass or are you dieting to lose some fat?
> 
> Every other day is fine IMO.


I am wanting to lean up... But before anyone starts I've spoken to women who still build on keto diets..


----------



## dipdabs

I don't have doms today at all though and considering how much I hurt after the last session of doing my chest I thought I would. I think my kinda playing tricks on me and I'm starting to think I didn't do them right. When really I know I did lol


----------



## Greenspin

Kaywoodham said:


> I am wanting to lean up... But before anyone starts I've spoken to women who still build on keto diets..


Fair play, I just ask as your journal moves quick lol, so a lot of reading would be required to find out where you are. When I first started training I was basically on a keto diet and gained fine. It's not my preference, but I'm not you. I can't be @ssed to count calories like I used to, I know where I'm at with them, but don't jot it all down and all that. I think one really easy way of doing things is to look at what your eating in general, if that amount of food is leaving you gaining weight, then find out what food you can eliminate to create a slight deficit. That way it takes out the ball ache of working out the math of calories. But if you do it like that then being fairly consistent if more important than not.

For example, in my current diet, I have half a can of full fat coconut cream with my porridge. Im bulking atm, but that doesn't mean I'm going to let myself get fat. So if I'm start looking less lean and more soft, I might eliminate the coconut cream a few days of the week, and also on days I generally have a lower energy expenditure I have less porridge than normal. So where I might normally have 40g x 2 I'd just have 30g x 2 etc. 20g less oats and 200g less coconut cream = 330 apx. per each day I reduce it; which is a nice little deficit.

Another technique I use is having a graze day or two a week: which basically means I hit my protein per day, get in my essential fats, but don't set meals out (bar a veg based one in the evening) so I'm still eating but just grazing through the day to keep me satisfied, which results in a fairly large calorie deficit.


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't have doms today at all though and considering how much I hurt after the last session of doing my chest I thought I would. I think my kinda playing tricks on me and I'm starting to think I didn't do them right. When really I know I did lol


Maybe you hadn't rested your chest long enough between the last workout, as previously said, you grow out of the gym


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> Maybe you hadn't rested your chest long enough between the last workout, as previously said, you grow out of the gym


I done my chest like a week ago and rested for 2 days after. Hummmm


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> I done my chest like a week ago and rested for 2 days after. Hummmm


That's plenty of time then, can't be that, lol

Did you do the same exercises in both workouts?


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> That's plenty of time then, can't be that, lol
> 
> Did you do the same exercises in both workouts?


Same chest exercises as last time? Yup


----------



## luther1

Doms is not an indicator of a decent workout or muscle growth,so don't worry if you don't ache


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Same chest exercises as last time? Yup


Maybe as it was the first chest workout, your body needed even more time

I still get DOMS just as bad sometimes as when I first started training


----------



## dipdabs

I suppose I've never really suffered from doms, I did when I first started but that was it and then last week with the new programme. It can't be a bad thing lol


----------



## luther1

Kaywoodham said:


> I suppose I've never really suffered from doms, I did when I first started but that was it and then last week with the new programme. It can't be a bad thing lol


It's not a bad thing psychologically but don't worry if every muscle doesn't ache after every workout


----------



## dipdabs

luther1 said:


> It's not a bad thing psychologically but don't worry if every muscle doesn't ache after every workout


Ok thanks for advice


----------



## lxm

If you start to crave for sweet stuff on keto, ive just found the pefect match!

2-3 tablespoons of thick double cream and a scoop of chocolate whey.


----------



## George-Bean

lxm said:


> If you start to crave for sweet stuff on keto, ive just found the pefect match!
> 
> 2-3 tablespoons of thick double cream and a scoop of chocolate whey.


I could eat that right now ;-D


----------



## dipdabs

Ahhh I don't have any chocolate, or cream!! Where the fuk is Breda! Lol


----------



## dipdabs

Right so before I say what I've eaten today I'm kind of experimenting with this diet because I want to for health reasons and keto is what I've decided to do and until I've tried it for myself nobody is telling me different ok? Lol. I'm not calorie counting anymore although I might do today's just to check I'm getting enough from the idea in my head. Not really bothering with percentages and all that I'm just going to eat fats and protein and all I'm thinking about as I'm becoming obsessed.

Today I have had:

Breakfast - 4 scrambled eggs cooked in rapeseed oil, protein drink and banana.

Snack - chicken breast and green beans and EVOO

Lunch - Tinned mackerel (in sunflower oil by accident) with tin of sweetcorn.

Snack - chicken breast with spinach and vinaigrette. EVOO.

Dinner - protein shake with water, 3 poached eggs and an apple.

I'm still hungry I might have some cheese. Prepping I've been crap with because I'm so tired! But it will get easier I guess and il learn more about food I can eat.

I've also had 2 peppermint tabs, 3 fish oil and 3 vit c.


----------



## Tassotti

Loadsa carbs in apple


----------



## lxm

apples, bannana and vinegarette huge no no for low carb/keto 

appart from that looks nice


----------



## Breda

Kaywoodham:3284659 said:


> Ahhh I don't have any chocolate, or cream!! Where the fuk is Breda! Lol


I'm here and I'm all chocolate baby


----------



## yannyboy

Don't think Kay is running a pure keto, just low carbs avoiding starchy ones in particular


----------



## dipdabs

Wtf I didn't even realise they were carbs hahaha oh well. Try again today!!!


----------



## dipdabs

Actually I feel like giving up and getting a pizza for breakfast lol


----------



## massmansteve

Don't give up keep the faith and make an omelette in a pizza shape


----------



## dipdabs

What has become of my life lol


----------



## Breda

It became flavorless, boring and bland lol


----------



## dipdabs

It has Breda indeed it has lol


----------



## George-Bean

I had to grin when I saw your grub, heres a pic of mine for work :-



Dont forget pickles, grain mustards, mint sauce, a couple of spoons of low fat mayo wont hurt in your tuna and sweetcorn.


----------



## dipdabs

Is O2 down? This is working but neither my mates or my phone was working earlier although it still said I had signal?

Just smashed my legs and went in the jacuzzi, steam room and sauna feeling really goood. Think I'm starting to stabilise on keto too!


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> I had to grin when I saw your grub, heres a pic of mine for work :-
> 
> View attachment 88650
> 
> 
> Dont forget pickles, grain mustards, mint sauce, a couple of spoons of low fat mayo wont hurt in your tuna and sweetcorn.


Ahh I can eat pickles!!?? Yes I love pickles! Lol. Ah I don't really like mayo anyway I actually quite like it plain lol


----------



## George-Bean

Ive taken to having a red hot bath after doing my legs, seems to help immensely. Flinty makes me do my legs once a week until I walk like Ive been buggered by Uriel lol.


----------



## George-Bean

Kaywoodham said:


> Ahh I can eat pickles!!?? Yes I love pickles! Lol. Ah I don't really like mayo anyway I actually quite like it plain lol


I eat them, I am pretty sure pickles are ok, best check with one of the more experienced folk, but I think you can, and you know about negative calorie foods right?


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> Ive taken to having a red hot bath after doing my legs, seems to help immensely. Flinty makes me do my legs once a week until I walk like Ive been buggered by Uriel lol.


Ah yeah PAIN IN THE ASS being buggered by uriel lol


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> I eat them, I am pretty sure pickles are ok, best check with one of the more experienced folk, but I think you can, and you know about negative calorie foods right?


Never heard of negative food cals in my life lol


----------



## 25434

I'm just wondering how boring my food must be cos I was looking at your food thinking how tasty it looked? :lol:

I think negative cals is stuff like celery? so hardly any cals or take your more cals to eat it than it has...errrmm? bit of a guess there...


----------



## George-Bean

As I understand it, these foods take more energy to breakdown and digest than they contain :-

apple

cranberries

grapefruit

lemon

mango

orange

pineapple

raspberries

strawberries

tangerine

Vegetables

asparagus

beet

broccoli

cabbage (green)

carrot

cauliflower

celery

Chile peppers (hot)

cucumber

dandelion

endive

garden cress

garlic

green beans

lettuce

onion

papaya

radishes

spinach

turnip

There will be more knowledgeable people here than me, best check with them.


----------



## dipdabs

Why what you chomping on flubs what's your diet? I don't mind the food at all to be honest if that's what I got to eat that's what I got to eat.


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> As I understand it, these foods take more energy to breakdown and digest than they contain :-
> 
> apple
> 
> cranberries
> 
> grapefruit
> 
> lemon
> 
> mango
> 
> orange
> 
> pineapple
> 
> raspberries
> 
> strawberries
> 
> tangerine
> 
> Vegetables
> 
> asparagus
> 
> beet
> 
> broccoli
> 
> cabbage (green)
> 
> carrot
> 
> cauliflower
> 
> celery
> 
> Chile peppers (hot)
> 
> cucumber
> 
> dandelion
> 
> endive
> 
> garden cress
> 
> garlic
> 
> green beans
> 
> lettuce
> 
> onion
> 
> papaya
> 
> radishes
> 
> spinach
> 
> turnip
> 
> There will be more knowledgeable people here than me, best check with them.


So are they things I shouldn't eat then? Dam I love green beans and eat loads of spinach.


----------



## dipdabs

Il just be eating chicken and garden peas at this rate lol. I made some beef burgers earlier and smothered them in cheese mmmmmm


----------



## 25434

Kaywoodham said:


> Why what you chomping on [Redacted] what's your diet? I don't mind the food at all to be honest if that's what I got to eat that's what I got to eat.


I eat tuna/chicken/white fish/turkey and rice

Quark with low fat options stirred in for a snack sometimes

Almonds/1 apple, a banana if i'm feeling really rash

a mountain of veggies and salad....and....and....scratch scratch...errrrm...protein drink twice a day, maltodextrin and glutamine...

oh yeah! I know how to live....lol...

On Saturdays though I tend to relax and eat what I want, within reason...then get back onto it on Sunday...


----------



## 25434

Oh and ps...i'm not training for a comp like you though so I could legally stuff my face if I wanted but I've got used to this sort of eating and I kinda like it..... :scared: I know...I know...shoot me now..hahahahaha


----------



## yannyboy

Yeah, some of o2 is down, my computer in my cab runs from o2 and isn't working, no work for me tonight!


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> Yeah, some of o2 is down, my computer in my cab runs from o2 and isn't working, no work for me tonight!


That's balls eh! I got out the gym earlier and was trying to ring Trudie as we were using the health suite but just wasn't doing anything not ringing not beeping. She only lives round the corner hers is still down.


----------



## dipdabs

Flubs said:


> I eat tuna/chicken/white fish/turkey and rice
> 
> Quark with low fat options stirred in for a snack sometimes
> 
> Almonds/1 apple, a banana if i'm feeling really rash
> 
> a mountain of veggies and salad....and....and....scratch scratch...errrrm...protein drink twice a day, maltodextrin and glutamine...
> 
> oh yeah! I know how to live....lol...
> 
> On Saturdays though I tend to relax and eat what I want, within reason...then get back onto it on Sunday...


I really enjoy eating healthy. I find I feel a sense of satisfaction from it. The only thing is I don't like sometimes is not having anything 'warming' if you know what I mean like roast dinners and stews or casseroles.

What's maltodextrin and glutamine what are they for?

I was having a cheat day every Friday but now I'm off the carbs, it mainly being for health reasons I don't know what to do at all. How can I have a cheat day with no carbs... Or I'm not sure whether to just try it and see what happens.

Although I want to compete I'm not prepping for one as such at the mo still going to take it step by step but least I've decided on my goal!

What's your reasons behind training? It's nice to hear other women's stories of what inspired them!


----------



## yannyboy

Maltodextrine is a simple sugar used post workout to spike insulin levels and aid recovery and growth

Glutamine is an amino acid which alot of people like to supplement on top of their usual protein intake

Even if you follow a keto diet, you need one day of the week to carb up and eat plenty carbs


----------



## dipdabs

Very tired from doing my legs earlier but feeling very satisfied.

Diet today:

Breakfast - 4scrambled eggs cooked in rapeseed oil. Shake.

Snack - tin of tuna and tin of sweet corn

Lunch - portion of cod with butter and garden peas

Snack - 3 homemade burgers with cheese and spinach with EVOO

Dinner - chicken, tomatoes and spinach salad with EVOO

I think that's ok apart from a few negative calories is it? George mentioned earlier about spinach. Il have to find an alternative. I'm not really feeling hungry but a meal to me is protein carbs and fats so to take the carbs out I'm feeling strange like I've never quite finished. But still getting use to it I guess!


----------



## yannyboy

Doesn't look too bad Kay, have a look on here to check how appropriate the choices are for carbs

http://www.keto.org/foods.htm


----------



## dipdabs

Hmm so that says spinach is ok... Peas are a no no and corn? Does that mean sweet corn? I'm too tired for this sh|t tonight lol. Possibly the most boring diet on the planet!


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Hmm so that says spinach is ok... Peas are a no no and corn? Does that mean sweet corn? I'm too tired for this sh|t tonight lol. Possibly the most boring diet on the planet!


Best to avoid sweetcorn

Yeah, I know what you mean, I didn't work tonight and ended up going out and getting a Chinese, pmsl


----------



## barsnack

keto isn't boring if ran correctly, i tried it and loved it, had great results


----------



## dipdabs

barsnack said:


> keto isn't boring if ran correctly, i tried it and loved it, had great results


Well feel free to share your secrets then barsnack would love to hear it!


----------



## barsnack

Kaywoodham said:


> Well feel free to share your secrets then barsnack would love to hear it!


ill have to find my old journal were i an it, ive got a good meal plan with macros etc worked out, cant be bothered finding it tonight as im in bed but will get it and post it up tomorrow, also theres a grea way of getting a free BI machine which tells you if your in keto so must find how its done again..keto's great if your alredy low b/f which im guessing yu are, haven't perved at your pics and can only see your head


----------



## dipdabs

barsnack said:


> ill have to find my old journal were i an it, ive got a good meal plan with macros etc worked out, cant be bothered finding it tonight as im in bed but will get it and post it up tomorrow, also theres a grea way of getting a free BI machine which tells you if your in keto so must find how its done again..keto's great if your alredy low b/f which im guessing yu are, haven't perved at your pics and can only see your head


Ok thanks that would be great! I just seem to find all different crap on the net that conflicts with the last bit of rubbish. Very confusing!


----------



## Uriel

trouble with keto is a lack of crunch in the diet i found

A good tip is use big leaves to make wraps...i used to make up chilli shredded beef, fried chicken and herb strips etc.....little momemade low carb salsa's or pestos and eat the wraps....some grated cheeses on them - lush

i also made pizza with low carb, thin bases from soya flour

its not a boring diet - ts just we rely on filling carbs like spuds, pasta and rice and we need to leasn some new tricks


----------



## Beklet

Well, I'm eating a packet of smoked bacon right now - plenty of crunch there! Roast some nuts with spices and butter in the oven - also crunchy.

If you can tolerate cauliflower, use that instead of mash so you get your comgfort food 

I don't see why stew shouldn't be OK - it's meat, stock and veg, after all...


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> trouble with keto is a lack of crunch in the diet i found
> 
> A good tip is use big leaves to make wraps...i used to make up chilli shredded beef, fried chicken and herb strips etc.....little momemade low carb salsa's or pestos and eat the wraps....some grated cheeses on them - lush
> 
> i also made pizza with low carb, thin bases from soya flour
> 
> its not a boring diet - ts just we rely on filling carbs like spuds, pasta and rice and we need to leasn some new tricks


Ah look the sexiest guy on here has dropped in lol.

I'm going to grab some more shopping later, will get some big leaves lol. I think for some reason it's just given me a mind block it's probably a psychological thing where it's 'normal' to have carbs with a meal. Need to start digging deeper and getting more creative


----------



## Beklet

Not necessarily keto, but may give you some ideas....

http://nomnompaleo.com/recipeindex


----------



## dipdabs

Beklet said:


> Well, I'm eating a packet of smoked bacon right now - plenty of crunch there! Roast some nuts with spices and butter in the oven - also crunchy.
> 
> If you can tolerate cauliflower, use that instead of mash so you get your comgfort food
> 
> I don't see why stew shouldn't be OK - it's meat, stock and veg, after all...


Hey beklet I keep forgetting about bacon grab some later. I'm going to give up on free range eggs aswell, although I feel bad doing it, I don't know why though nomatter what I do caged hens will be popping them out lol I'm going through so many lol. Nuts I don't like nuts at all but I might start roasting some veg soaked in olive oil, do some big batches to last me.

I was trying to read them articles on the other thread u posted up for me last night but my phone was being dodgy, still is actually. So I will try reading them later again


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah look the sexiest guy on here has dropped in lol.
> 
> I'm going to grab some more shopping later, will get some big leaves lol. I think for some reason it's just given me a mind block it's probably a psychological thing where it's 'normal' to have carbs with a meal. Need to start digging deeper and getting more creative


thats why UKM is here....many many ideas on here when you are stuck.....sexiest guy on UKM?

why I thank you gorgeous...(and you are way more than a 7:wink


----------



## Uriel

feel free to use my power salad

chooped cucumber, cherry tomatoes, chopped raw mushrooms, raw broccolli flourettes - a handfull of chopped mixed nuts (walnut, macadamia, hazel and almonds) for CRUNCH

shredded or finely chopped raw carrots

grilled crispy chopped bacon fat, grated cheese and cottage cheese and some olive oil, squeezed lemon juice and a sprinkling of chiili flakes...salt/pepper

add to that any meat, fish you want, serv on a bed of mixed salad leaves and enjoy x

i do a huge tub and munch over 2 days


----------



## lxm

Im going to dip my 2ps worth in too!

I noticed you eating the sweetcorn and peas earlier but didnt mention it.. but these are best avoided if you are going completely carb free (keto) otherwise if its just low carb (no direct, but some indirect) then these would be okay!



> Snack - 3 homemade burgers with cheese and spinach with EVOO


sounds fab! yum

Also agree with feeling 'good/motivated/driven' with low / zero carbs!

keep at it


----------



## Uriel

remember uncle uriels top tip too

pop a non drowsey sudafed in the morning and lunchtime (2 of you are over 13 stone or so) to help shake off that keto daze

not the off the shelf ones - the ones with psudoepherdrine in them

they amp up the cns a little, increase training intensity and dampen the appetitie too


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> feel free to use my power salad
> 
> chooped cucumber, cherry tomatoes, chopped raw mushrooms, raw broccolli flourettes - a handfull of chopped mixed nuts (walnut, macadamia, hazel and almonds) for CRUNCH
> 
> shredded or finely chopped raw carrots
> 
> grilled crispy chopped bacon fat, grated cheese and cottage cheese and some olive oil, squeezed lemon juice and a sprinkling of chiili flakes...salt/pepper
> 
> add to that any meat, fish you want, serv on a bed of mixed salad leaves and enjoy x
> 
> i do a huge tub and munch over 2 days


That does sound amazing! Well apart from the nuts, and raw mushrooms, seriously are they nice raw?

You are making my shopping list bigger lol


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> That does sound amazing! Well apart from the nuts, and raw mushrooms, seriously are they nice raw?
> 
> You are making my shopping list bigger lol


try it...a little to start with on the items you are unsure of or replace them....when off keto - add dried blueberries and cranberries too (utter power food)

You know i wont tire of putting something warm inside you Kay:devil2:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Some good info going on in here I've learnt a thing or 2 ...


----------



## lxm

Uriel said:


> remember uncle uriels top tip too
> 
> pop a non drowsey sudafed in the morning and lunchtime (2 of you are over 13 stone or so) to help shake off that keto daze
> 
> not the off the shelf ones - the ones with psudoepherdrine in them
> 
> they amp up the cns a little, increase training intensity and dampen the appetitie too


  So im not the only one popping a couple of these caps for a slight kick up the **** on occasion when needed on a un-motivated day... (the caffinee + pesudoeph)


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> Im going to dip my 2ps worth in too!
> 
> I noticed you eating the sweetcorn and peas earlier but didnt mention it.. but these are best avoided if you are going completely carb free (keto) otherwise if its just low carb (no direct, but some indirect) then these would be okay!
> 
> sounds fab! yum
> 
> Also agree with feeling 'good/motivated/driven' with low / zero carbs!
> 
> keep at it


It just didn't even click to me peas and sweet corn had carbs in lol it's amazing what you learn from all this!


----------



## MRSTRONG

BTW 2 isn't my rating of you Kay 4 would be my rating .


----------



## lxm

Kaywoodham said:


> It just didn't even click to me peas and sweet corn had carbs in lol it's amazing what you learn from all this!


General rule of thumb... if its sweet or sugary then its probably carb loaded

aint this sweet.. an early risers convention...


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> Some good info going on in here I've learnt a thing or 2 ...


I didn't think you could learn anymore I thought you knew everything lol


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> BTW 2 isn't my rating of you Kay 4 would be my rating .


4 is the lowest I've had, thanks lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> I didn't think you could learn anymore I thought you knew everything lol


Just dropped to a 2 .


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> Just dropped to a 2 .


I wasn't being sarcastic. I genuinely think you are very very knowledgable. Did someone get out the wrong side of the bed this morning? Lol


----------



## dipdabs

What's up with u like what's with the digs?


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> What's up with u like what's with the digs?


do you know why they tell attractive pop stars to proclaim they're avaialability to everyone?

its so insecure little men will fantasise that they are available to them.......when they are not pmsl

just an observation of a cock


----------



## MRSTRONG

Uriel that's a great analogy .

No digs Kay although we both do sarcasm pretty well .


----------



## Leigh

Morning Kay

Just popped in to ask how the diets going. Have you noticed you're feeling any better?


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> Uriel that's a great analogy .
> 
> No digs Kay although we both do sarcasm pretty well .


It didn't really come across like that tbh... Youve never been nasty with the sarcasm before...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Nasty what because I called you a 4 lol

Get over it sorry for being straight with you ill let all the children carry on playing now .


----------



## Leigh

I'm a 2 anyway but that's up from a 1


----------



## Uriel

ewen said:


> Nasty what because I called you a 4 lol
> 
> Get over it sorry for being straight with you ill let all the children carry on playing now .


shall we rate your wife ewen?

bit fuking nasty that would be

i hope pennies are dropping....no need to play nasty


----------



## dipdabs

Leigh L said:


> Morning Kay
> 
> Just popped in to ask how the diets going. Have you noticed you're feeling any better?


Morning 

Feeling loads better, had no bloating or uncomfortableness at all since Monday even though I have been slipping up with the odd carb, my breath doesn't stink or anything either just feel normal other than a bit empty where I'm use to carbs. Bit more tired than usual but feeling tired is nothing out the ordinary for me so I can bare it. Although going to get some of this sudafed. Not sure on the cheat day and carbing up, where I started this because of stomach problems I don't want to fill up with carbs and my body go into breakdown for 2 days after. Although then again maybe my body will learn to make the most of them while they're there.

So yeah all good thanks for asking!


----------



## Uriel

this is a good journal - i wish you the best of luck with the training and diet babe...i will look in to give and receive...................tips


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> Nasty what because I called you a 4 lol
> 
> Get over it sorry for being straight with you ill let all the children carry on playing now .


Rating anyone is nasty. And it's not what you were saying before when you said 'if I was single I wouldn't think twice about you being my gf' or the amount of times you asked for a picture of my ass and you always got the same reply 'lol no ewen you have a wife not my buzz' .

If someone really liked you anyway you would always be a 10 in their eyes.


----------



## Leigh

Kaywoodham said:


> Morning
> 
> Feeling loads better, had no bloating or uncomfortableness at all since Monday even though I have been slipping up with the odd carb, my breath doesn't stink or anything either just feel normal other than a bit empty where I'm use to carbs. Bit more tired than usual but feeling tired is nothing out the ordinary for me so I can bare it. Although going to get some of this sudafed. Not sure on the cheat day and carbing up, where I started this because of stomach problems I don't want to fill up with carbs and my body go into breakdown for 2 days after. Although then again maybe my body will learn to make the most of them while they're there.
> 
> So yeah all good thanks for asking!


All sounds good! If you do start to struggle with it though, maybe go back to just cutting the wheat/grains etc, as I mentioned before. It's a whole lot easier to manage and you don't get the smelly side effects lol

My sister went on this liquid thing last year and she had the worst breath! It really was disgusting. She got these little minty strips from the pharmacy and they dissolve virtually instantly on your tongue (tiny little pack too so easy to carry). Try them out when keto's kicked in fully.

Did you get the dip strips BTW?


----------



## dipdabs

Leigh L said:


> All sounds good! If you do start to struggle with it though, maybe go back to just cutting the wheat/grains etc, as I mentioned before. It's a whole lot easier to manage and you don't get the smelly side effects lol
> 
> My sister went on this liquid thing last year and she had the worst breath! It really was disgusting. She got these little minty strips from the pharmacy and they dissolve virtually instantly on your tongue (tiny little pack too so easy to carry). Try them out when keto's kicked in fully.
> 
> Did you get the dip strips BTW?


Ah I should be fine for now. Dieting is no big deal to me if i tell myself I can't have something then I can't have it. It's only hard making my boy jam on toast lol.

I've always got chewing gum in my mouth in my mouth anyway, but if I get bored of that il try the strips think I've seen them before.

Ummm what's a dip strip?


----------



## RACK

Uriel said:


> remember uncle uriels top tip too
> 
> *pop a non drowsey sudafed in the morning and lunchtime (2 of you are over 13 stone or so) to help shake off that keto daze*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> not the off the shelf ones - the ones with psudoepherdrine in them*they amp up the cns a little, increase training intensity and dampen the appetitie too


Chesteze would do this too wouldn't it?


----------



## Uriel

RACK said:


> Chesteze would do this too wouldn't it?


absolutely rack - thats real ephedrin not psudoepedrine - i dont know why but i always feel the sudafed more potent allround than chesteze.....

i cant get any decent eph from sources these days - that was mu preferred method of stimming


----------



## RACK

I don't think eph has been great most places for a few months now. I'll give sudafed a whirl as always used chesteze before. I jsut remember my mom saying something about not being able to have suafed as a child......... prob why I got fat, she wouldn't let me have any stims


----------



## Uriel

RACK said:


> I don't think eph has been great most places for a few months now. I'll give sudafed a whirl as always used chesteze before. I jsut remember my mom saying something about not being able to have suafed as a child......... prob why I got fat, she wouldn't let me have any stims


no - its called being a good - mum FFS you cant give it to kids just cause they are chubby little lazy cnuts bro lol xx


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kay I meant what I said in our texts and I have no problem with any of that .

Uriel. 2 threats and an insult , go ahead rate my wife .


----------



## Sc4mp0

Uriel said:


> absolutely rack - thats real ephedrin not psudoepedrine - i dont know why but i always feel the sudafed more potent allround than chesteze.....
> 
> i cant get any decent eph from sources these days - that was mu preferred method of stimming


You not tempted to buy it from abroad?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kay I meant what I said in our texts and I have no problem with any of that .

Uriel. 2 threats and an insult , go ahead rate my wife .


----------



## Uriel

ewen said:


> Kay I meant what I said in our texts and I have no problem with any of that .
> 
> Uriel. 2 threats and an insult , go ahead rate my wife .


threats ewen..? link please - that is a serious allegation

i would not be so crass as to rate any female on UKM - it is degrading and vile and way way way far from any of my banter


----------



## Uriel

Sc4mp0 said:


> You not tempted to buy it from abroad?


pm me any tried and tested links bro - appreciate that


----------



## RACK

Uriel said:


> no - its called being a good - mum FFS you cant give it to kids just cause they are chubby little lazy cnuts bro lol xx


HAHA, I found out I couldn't have it as a baby. The reason I was a fat lad/young adult was simple....... I was a fooking pig


----------



## Sc4mp0

Uriel said:


> pm me any tried and tested links bro - appreciate that


Aaaaa ok,I see what you mean now. Basically you don't trust ephedrine tablets to be pure ephedrine by the sites selling it online,fair enough.

would be good if you could buy purity testers,i would do that on the ones i have for definite so i know 100% it is.


----------



## Uriel

Sc4mp0 said:


> Aaaaa ok,I see what you mean now. Basically you don't trust ephedrine tablets to be pure ephedrine by the sites selling it online,fair enough.
> 
> would be good if you could buy purity testers,i would do that on the ones i have for definite so i know 100% it is.


i used to get 8mg tabs (even good ones needed a dozen to 20 in me) - then 30mg ones.....2 or 3 of those

i dont mind not being 100% but the last few batches i had seemed devoid of raw eph


----------



## Beklet

Wtf is going on in here? It's like a room full of pmt.....

I'm stil gutted they stopped the 12 hour contac/sudafed...only thing that touched a cold when I had one...the litle red tabs re sh1te, give me the shakes.for half n hour and thats it....


----------



## dipdabs

I just want to say aswell why the fuk are people trying to rate me when I'm on here because I want to change my body? I like the banter and the jokes and yes I'm a flirt but deal with it, don't get nasty. If a 40stone guy joined who was 50% bodyfat you wouldn't be so stupid to go and give him a rating would you to make him feel worse. When someone finally starts to feel proud of what they have achieved through hardwork and dedication aren't you guys meant to support that seeing as you've all been through the same?

Hmmm yes. Thought so.

Lucky enough I can take it and grab the attention for a laugh. Now some girls would come on here just to get the attention off men because they feel disgusted with themselves and the attention being the only thing that keeps them up. Rating a girl like thar would probably leave her crying in bed for 3 days because you would of proved to her she wasn't as good as everyone else. Infact if I would of been rated after having my son I probably would of done the same.

Something to think about.


----------



## dipdabs

Beklet said:


> Wtf is going on in here? It's like a room full of pmt.....
> 
> I'm stil gutted they stopped the 12 hour contac/sudafed...only thing that touched a cold when I had one...the litle red tabs re sh1te, give me the shakes.for half n hour and thats it....


Jelous absolute sh|t beklet.


----------



## Leigh

The dipstick things are for seeing if there's ketones in your urine.

Think lxm mentioned them when we were last talking

I can't link properly because I'm on a work pc but if you copy and paste, this will show you what I mean:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/100-Ketone-Urine-Test-Strips/dp/B002HY85AE

There's lots out there and you can get them cheaper (this is just to show you)


----------



## Leigh

Lol ignore the copy and paste bit ... it's obviously worked anyway lol


----------



## lxm

Kaywoodham said:


> I just want to say aswell why the fuk are people trying to rate me when I'm on here because I want to change my body? I like the banter and the jokes and yes I'm a flirt but deal with it, don't get nasty. If a 40stone guy joined who was 50% bodyfat you wouldn't be so stupid to go and give him a rating would you to make him feel worse. When someone finally starts to feel proud of what they have achieved through hardwork and dedication aren't you guys meant to support that seeing as you've all been through the same?
> 
> Hmmm yes. Thought so.
> 
> Lucky enough I can take it and grab the attention for a laugh. Now some girls would come on here just to get the attention off men because they feel disgusted with themselves and the attention being the only thing that keeps them up. Rating a girl like thar would probably leave her crying in bed for 3 days because you would of proved to her she wasn't as good as everyone else. Infact if I would of been rated after having my son I probably would of done the same.
> 
> Something to think about.


I know this is your diary and not mine, and I dont really have any business giving my opinion but they only 'people' rating you are your buddies uriel and ewen who you activley engage with on here in terms of 'banter' I really dont understand why people get so 'into it'..? If you cant take certain types of degrees of so called 'banter' then maybe dont make yourself so open or seem perseptable to it ? (or females who join meerly for the attention)

But luckily as you say you can take it and you are here for more than one objective!

And yeah ketostix is what you are after! and peeing on them is a fun daily chore!! Purple is good


----------



## yannyboy




----------



## Sc4mp0

Uriel said:


> i used to get 8mg tabs (even good ones needed a dozen to 20 in me) - then 30mg ones.....2 or 3 of those
> 
> i dont mind not being 100% but the last few batches i had seemed devoid of raw eph


Fair enough,I just received some the other day and doing my first proper exercise(football) tonight. I'll let you know how it goes and see what i think of them.

Had them a couple times so far and didn't really feel affect but putting that down to not doing any exercise with them yet so them possibly not taking effect because of that.

So far gone for the 8mg/100mg/75mg ratio.

Might double it before training tonight though to see.


----------



## lxm

Sc4mp0 said:


> Fair enough,I just received some the other day and doing my first proper exercise(football) tonight. I'll let you know how it goes and see what i think of them.
> 
> Had them a couple times so far and didn't really feel affect but putting that down to not doing any exercise with them yet so them possibly not taking effect because of that.
> 
> So far gone for the 8mg/100mg/75mg ratio.
> 
> Might double it before training tonight though to see.


Wouldnt jump in at the deep end mate.


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> I know this is your diary and not mine, and I dont really have any business giving my opinion but they only 'people' rating you are your buddies uriel and ewen who you activley engage with on here in terms of 'banter' I really dont understand why people get so 'into it'..? If you cant take certain types of degrees of so called 'banter' then maybe dont make yourself so open or seem perseptable to it ? (or females who join meerly for the attention)
> 
> But luckily as you say you can take it and you are here for more than one objective!
> 
> And yeah ketostix is what you are after! and peeing on them is a fun daily chore!! Purple is good


There is banter and there is taking something too far is what I'm saying. that there was not banter it was nasty.

And I am never nasty to anyone. And wouldn't dream to be.

There was a jelousy issue here which is what it was about that I won't say anymore on.

Although I will say to stick up for myself should those people not step in and admit their wrong doings and problems and let it carry on.

If people want to have banter with me, I fully welcome it and I do 'get into it' cos quite frankly I find myself fukin hilarious lol. But I will say I'm not stupid, if someone has a dig at me I know when it's a dig, if someone is being nasty I know that too and I have no problem confronting it.

Will get some dipsticks! Yes I love weeing on a stick!


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> View attachment 88670


Lmao thanks yanny <3


----------



## Sc4mp0

lxm said:


> Wouldnt jump in at the deep end mate.


i guess i am being impatient,Haha. Took me 29years to be a fat bugger but want to shed the weight within 3 months,lol. Won't happen i know.

yeah I'll stick to normal minimum dosage then and see how i react to it tonight,thank you.


----------



## Sc4mp0

Anyway back on topic,sorry about that.

Well done on getting close to your desired target. I hope I have the same self control to be able to do so as well.


----------



## dipdabs

Sc4mp0 said:


> Anyway back on topic,sorry about that.
> 
> Well done on getting close to your desired target. I hope I have the same self control to be able to do so as well.


Ummm who u talking to scamp? Lol


----------



## Sc4mp0

Haha sorry should have clarified. Was talking about you


----------



## lxm

Kaywoodham said:


> Ummm who u talking to scamp? Lol


He obviously hasnt read the thread!


----------



## dipdabs

Sc4mp0 said:


> Haha sorry should have clarified. Was talking about you


Umm I'm nowhere near what I need to be, but getting there  so thank you much appreciated <3


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

kay just sent u some rep keep up the good training progress dont let anyone force u into taking gear as ur doing fine how u are


----------



## Sc4mp0

Haha I have read the thread but in my eyes and opinion every pound i lose or the slightest more toned i get is a step closer.

Even if i weighed 30st and wanted to reach 15st, 1lb in my view is a bit closer.


----------



## dipdabs

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> kay just sent u some rep keep up the good training progress dont let anyone force u into taking gear as ur doing fine how u are


Hey scoobs... U dnt need to keep repping me u know lol but thanks. And don't worry no1 pushes me into doing anything and no1 is trying to either, just toying with ideas!


----------



## yannyboy

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> kay just sent u some rep keep up the good training progress dont let anyone force u into taking gear as ur doing fine how u are


Don't worry Scoobs, once me and Uriel meet Kay in September, she will be pinning her daily fix of gear every morning, lol


----------



## Sc4mp0

I meant to say CLOSER not CLOSE,my mistake there


----------



## dipdabs

Sc4mp0 said:


> Haha I have read the thread but in my eyes and opinion every pound i lose or the slightest more toned i get is a step closer.
> 
> Even if i weighed 30st and wanted to reach 15st, 1lb in my view is a bit closer.


I know what u mean. I've always had skinny chicken legs that I hated, now I'm starting to see quads and a shape to them I'm feeling pretty proud!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Kaywoodham said:


> Hey scoobs... U dnt need to keep repping me u know lol but thanks. And don't worry no1 pushes me into doing anything and no1 is trying to either, just toying with ideas!


got give out the scooby love ha . yeah i know just saying in advanced =]


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

yannyboy said:


> Don't worry Scoobs, once me and Uriel meet Kay in September, she will be pinning her daily fix of gear every morning, lol


her deciaiosn at the end of the day though bro , personally i dont think she needs to take the stuff to get a good body when shes already got a nice figure ..


----------



## Sc4mp0

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> her deciaiosn at the end of the day though bro , personally i dont think she needs to take the stuff to get a good body when shes already got a nice figure ..


Woooooooosh straight over your head.


----------



## yannyboy

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> her deciaiosn at the end of the day though bro , personally i dont think she needs to take the stuff to get a good body when shes already got a nice figure ..


Depends where Kay ultimately wants to be, if she steps on stage and all the other girls are on something then what should she do?


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

yannyboy said:


> Depends where Kay ultimately wants to be, if she steps on stage and all the other girls are on something then what should she do?


true i didn't think of that bud , her choice at the end of the day but i just think she can go along way natural


----------



## Fleg

I've never considered Keto. But reading all this is kind of swaying my thoughts. Sounds like some good fcuking food as well lol beats a low carb diet!

Just don't know HOW much strength someone like myself would actually lose?

Be interested to see how this goes depending how long you can stick at it!


----------



## yannyboy

Fleg said:


> I've never considered Keto. But reading all this is kind of swaying my thoughts. Sounds like some good fcuking food as well lol beats a low carb diet!
> 
> Just don't know HOW much strength someone like myself would actually lose?
> 
> Be interested to see how this goes depending how long you can stick at it!


Think you'd be better off sticking to a low carb diet with sh*t loads of tren and gh mate!


----------



## dipdabs

Fleg said:


> I've never considered Keto. But reading all this is kind of swaying my thoughts. Sounds like some good fcuking food as well lol beats a low carb diet!
> 
> Just don't know HOW much strength someone like myself would actually lose?
> 
> Be interested to see how this goes depending how long you can stick at it!


Would it make you lose strength? I've done only my 2nd sessions to my new programme this week which last week I found a killer and suffered so bad with DOMs. This week I've been fine fatigue was much better doing legs yesterday aswell. I am more doing it for health reasons at the mo though to see how my stomach reacts and so far it's been great. End of next week I may begin to introduce a little rice and sweet potato to see where that takes me. Oh and porridge, miss my porridge!


----------



## Fleg

yannyboy said:


> Think you'd be better off sticking to a low carb diet with sh*t loads of tren and gh mate!


Lol not yet mate! But I know what you mean!



Kaywoodham said:


> Would it make you lose strength? I've done only my 2nd sessions to my new programme this week which last week I found a killer and suffered so bad with DOMs. This week I've been fine fatigue was much better doing legs yesterday aswell. I am more doing it for health reasons at the mo though to see how my stomach reacts and so far it's been great. End of next week I may begin to introduce a little rice and sweet potato to see where that takes me. Oh and porridge, miss my porridge!


Hmm probably no more than low carb. I'm on about 30g fats where as your on over 100? A lot of energy comes from fats. But yeah the lack of carbs will potentially hamper recovery for sure. Will be worth it though!


----------



## lxm

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> her deciaiosn at the end of the day though bro , personally i dont think she needs to take the stuff to get a good body when shes already got a nice figure ..


 what a fhking retard

WHITEKNIGHT!!! I SHALL PROTECT ALL DA BUTIFUL ONLINEGIRLS FROM THE NASTY DARKSIDE THAT BEING HUNGRY NASTY ONLINEMEN! I SHALL ATTEMPT TO SHOW A CARING SIDE, AND AFFECTION IN THE HOPE THAT SHE GROWS FONDER OF ME... AND THEN MY LITTLE PLAN WILL HAVE WORKED A TREAT. AND KAY WILL BE ALL MINE MWHAHAHA

And on keto yes you are correct energy source is fats!


----------



## Fatstuff

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> her deciaiosn at the end of the day though bro , personally i dont think she needs to take the stuff to get a good body when shes already got a nice figure ..


Cringe


----------



## dipdabs

I have learnt energy source is from fat now people lol I might get some of my food mixed up but I have learnt that lol

C'mon let's leave the scooby banter out today. There has been enough drama lol


----------



## dipdabs

Omg no joke I just checked my pod for the first time in a few days and had a MSG off a guy with a link to a video saying take my video down now please... I was like wtf (could see it was porn hub but still clicked obv) and its him trying to put his own willy in his bum, then a dildo, then a bottle! Then well what he was aiming for happens... What a sicko!!!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Kaywoodham said:


> I have learnt energy source is from fat now people lol I might get some of my food mixed up but I have learnt that lol
> 
> C'mon let's leave the scooby banter out today. There has been enough drama lol


i just ignore them there wasters anyway stupid keyboard warriors bunch of dinlo's... !


----------



## B.Johnson

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> i just ignore them there wasters anyway stupid keyboard warriors bunch of dinlo's... !


What's a "dinlo" mate?


----------



## lxm

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> i just ignore them there wasters anyway stupid keyboard warriors bunch of dinlo's... !


Sorry who is ? mate whoooshhh things go right over your head, ive not spoken to you before and dont know you but read back, you dont help yourself, Your comments seemed pretty serious and worked up in regard to kay not doing gear... no one is forcign her or even seriously suggesting it to her, But you seem to have figured out something else.

She is a big girl and can work out what she wants.


----------



## dipdabs

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> i just ignore them there wasters anyway stupid keyboard warriors bunch of dinlo's... !


Scooby I just said leave it don't say something then that will antagonise it FFS


----------



## lxm

100g cheese (over done it)

x2 tin mackerel

x1 tin tuna (with mayo)

200g chicken breast with mayo

What ive eaten today kay! No greens... very bad! but you can get away with it! One thing I do notice when im doing keto I get a cold right away and am always bungged up! even with a multivit.. reckon its the lack of greens/veg ?


----------



## dipdabs

Hmmm are u taking any other vitamins? I'm guessing you're taking fish oils and vitamin c? I'm a little bunged up at mo but I woke up with a cold last week anyway before starting keto. I'm just munching on some cod and wild rocket oh and an orange pepper but I've only just realised I'm probably not allowed it lol


----------



## dipdabs

But yeah aswell u should have more veg than that just in a normal diet let alone keto!


----------



## Beklet

yannyboy said:


> Depends where Kay ultimately wants to be, if she steps on stage and all the other girls are on something then what should she do?


Natty fed?


----------



## Tassotti

Supplement Vit B Complex on keto and a good multivit


----------



## lxm

Dont do what ive just done!

3 days into zero carbs, ( nearly into ketosis and near bodyfat being burned for energy... )

Hmmm this irn bru tastes lovely... it dosent usually taste this good.. Sweet... Oh fhk! ive just drank a bottle @ 55g carbs!

3 days down the pan!


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> Dont do what ive just done!
> 
> 3 days into zero carbs, ( nearly into ketosis and near bodyfat being burned for energy... )
> 
> Hmmm this irn bru tastes lovely... it dosent usually taste this good.. Sweet... Oh fhk! ive just drank a bottle @ 55g carbs!
> 
> 3 days down the pan!


I wouldn't be that silly to drink a bottle of Irn bru lol take it u live in Scotland... Or if not where on earth sells it here I've not seen it in years I'm sure lol


----------



## Beklet

Kaywoodham said:


> I wouldn't be that silly to drink a bottle of Irn bru lol take it u live in Scotland... Or if not where on earth sells it here I've not seen it in years I'm sure lol


They sell it everywhere - I can only assume he thought it was the sugar free version, which for diet crap, is actually acceptable


----------



## barsnack

Meal 1 = 4 full boiled eggs + 3 bacon rashers (Total Kal 366 = Fat 39.6g / Pro 38.0g)

Meal 2 = Beef Mince 150g (Total Kal 378 = Fat 29.7g / Pro 27.6g)

Meal 3 = Beef Mince 150g + Green Veg (Total Kal 378 = Fat 29.7g / Pro 27.6g)

Meal 4 = Salmon Fillet + 2 tablespoons of Peanut Butter + small sip of Fresh Cream (Total Kal 340 = Fat 30g / Protein 29g)

Meal 5 = Tuna + 2 tablespoon of Flaxseed (Total Kal 375 = Fat 28g / Pro 30g)

Meal 6 = Whey Isolate Shake 30g + 40g Almonds + 1 Tablespoon of Evoo (Total Kal 484 = Fat 37g / Pro 36g)

Theres 8.5g of carbs in here too which included carbs from green vegatables (brocilli etc)

Roughly 2,300 calories spilt

182.9 fat (68%)

191.6 Pro (31%)

8.5 Carbs (1%

obviously take eat less grams of certain meals to bring the calories down to below your maintenance levels...added some veg in too..there was other meals id add in but this was standard


----------



## lxm

barsnack said:


> Meal 1 = 4 full boiled eggs + 3 bacon rashers (Total Kal 366 = Fat 39.6g / Pro 38.0g)
> 
> Meal 2 = Beef Mince 150g (Total Kal 378 = Fat 29.7g / Pro 27.6g)
> 
> Meal 3 = Beef Mince 150g + Green Veg (Total Kal 378 = Fat 29.7g / Pro 27.6g)
> 
> Meal 4 = Salmon Fillet + 2 tablespoons of Peanut Butter + small sip of Fresh Cream (Total Kal 340 = Fat 30g / Protein 29g)
> 
> Meal 5 = Tuna + 2 tablespoon of Flaxseed (Total Kal 375 = Fat 28g / Pro 30g)
> 
> Meal 6 = Whey Isolate Shake 30g + 40g Almonds + 1 Tablespoon of Evoo (Total Kal 484 = Fat 37g / Pro 36g)
> 
> Theres 8.5g of carbs in here too which included carbs from green vegatables (brocilli etc)
> 
> Roughly 2,300 calories spilt
> 
> 182.9 fat (68%)
> 
> 191.6 Pro (31%)
> 
> 8.5 Carbs (1%
> 
> obviously take eat less grams of certain meals to bring the calories down to below your maintenance levels...added some veg in too..there was other meals id add in but this was standard


spot on mate with the macros! Only thing is that beef mince looks plain and dry  would have to mix in some curry power or something me things! or change it to chicken/ turkey mince!


----------



## dipdabs

barsnack said:


> Meal 1 = 4 full boiled eggs + 3 bacon rashers (Total Kal 366 = Fat 39.6g / Pro 38.0g)
> 
> Meal 2 = Beef Mince 150g (Total Kal 378 = Fat 29.7g / Pro 27.6g)
> 
> Meal 3 = Beef Mince 150g + Green Veg (Total Kal 378 = Fat 29.7g / Pro 27.6g)
> 
> Meal 4 = Salmon Fillet + 2 tablespoons of Peanut Butter + small sip of Fresh Cream (Total Kal 340 = Fat 30g / Protein 29g)
> 
> Meal 5 = Tuna + 2 tablespoon of Flaxseed (Total Kal 375 = Fat 28g / Pro 30g)
> 
> Meal 6 = Whey Isolate Shake 30g + 40g Almonds + 1 Tablespoon of Evoo (Total Kal 484 = Fat 37g / Pro 36g)
> 
> Theres 8.5g of carbs in here too which included carbs from green vegatables (brocilli etc)
> 
> Roughly 2,300 calories spilt
> 
> 182.9 fat (68%)
> 
> 191.6 Pro (31%)
> 
> 8.5 Carbs (1%
> 
> obviously take eat less grams of certain meals to bring the calories down to below your maintenance levels...added some veg in too..there was other meals id add in but this was standard


Brilliant thanks barsnack!! Def giving me an idea of what I should be doing. Not calorie counting at the mo though it was taking over my life lol.

Just been shopping and I bought so much stuff oops like 4 tins of coconut milk when I don't even know what to do with it lol do I just drink it???


----------



## dipdabs

I make burgers with a bit of rapeseed oil in to make them stick and cook them in olive oil. Salt pepper and oregano, it's really nice. Then topped with cheese is even better. I've just got a load of italian hams I'm looking forward to that!!!


----------



## TS99

Kaywoodham said:


> I make burgers with a bit of rapeseed oil in to make them stick and cook them in olive oil. Salt pepper and oregano, it's really nice. Then topped with cheese is even better. I've just got a load of italian hams I'm looking forward to that!!!


Can you cook me some? i struggle with beans on toast.


----------



## dipdabs

TS99 said:


> Can you cook me some? i struggle with beans on toast.


Anytime TS lol


----------



## TS99

Kaywoodham said:


> Anytime TS lol


Ill hold you to that next time im in cardiff!


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> I make burgers with a bit of rapeseed oil in to make them stick and cook them in olive oil. Salt pepper and oregano, it's really nice. Then topped with cheese is even better. I've just got a load of italian hams I'm looking forward to that!!!


I cook my own! I mix egg with the mince, extra protein and taste stunning


----------



## barsnack

Kaywoodham said:


> Brilliant thanks barsnack!! Def giving me an idea of what I should be doing. Not calorie counting at the mo though it was taking over my life lol.
> 
> Just been shopping and I bought so much stuff oops like 4 tins of coconut milk when I don't even know what to do with it lol do I just drink it???


if your unsure about what to do with cocnut milk, maybe shopping isn;t for you, actually maybe breathing isn't for you


----------



## dipdabs

TS99 said:


> Ill hold you to that next time im in cardiff!


There is a list mind, il need some notice lol


----------



## dipdabs

barsnack said:


> if your unsure about what to do with cocnut milk, maybe shopping isn;t for you, actually maybe breathing isn't for you


That's a bit harsh isn't it lol. I'm usually very good with what I do with food But as it happens I've never used it. So recipes welcome, I'm guessing u have some after that comment lmao


----------



## Beklet

Coconut milk....hmmm...make curry, soup, dd to protein shakes, make jelly.......

Thai curry - fry off onions and meat or fish in coconut oil, add red or green curry paste, fry off, then add bit of stock, lime juice and pinch of sugar. Cook for few mins, dd mushrooms and pepers or whatever veyou like, dd coconut milk, simmer for 20 mins or so......I usually add extra chilli too....


----------



## dipdabs

I'm sorry to do this....  but I was feeling pretty good after an arms and an session today!


----------



## Beklet

Veg. Whatever veg. Damn phone.


----------



## Natty.Solider

Hench! Stomach looks firmed, is it improving?


----------



## dipdabs

Beklet said:


> Coconut milk....hmmm...make curry, soup, dd to protein shakes, make jelly.......
> 
> Thai curry - fry off onions and meat or fish in coconut oil, add red or green curry paste, fry off, then add bit of stock, lime juice and pinch of sugar. Cook for few mins, dd mushrooms and pepers or whatever veyou like, dd coconut milk, simmer for 20 mins or so......I usually add extra chilli too....


Thanks beklet!


----------



## barsnack

Kaywoodham said:


> That's a bit harsh isn't it lol. I'm usually very good with what I do with food But as it happens I've never used it. So recipes welcome, I'm guessing u have some after that comment lmao


had this one saved on me computer

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/low-carb-recipes/105732-keto-pizza.html

you can thank me with a rep


----------



## dipdabs

Natty.Solider said:


> Hench! Stomach looks firmed, is it improving?


Hench lmao. The wrinkly skin is the same and will only get worse. In some lights it doesn't look too bad in others it looks terrible but oh well. Think I'm definately feeling leaner in myself the last couple days if that makes sense, I had been feeling fat and thick almost but not since this diet. I done my legs yesterday, and I know they swell the day after, but I'm pretty sure they've grown again already lol


----------



## dipdabs

barsnack said:


> had this one saved on me computer
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/low-carb-recipes/105732-keto-pizza.html
> 
> you can thank me with a rep


Oh so domineering


----------



## lxm

Ms Woodmam, Check out my homemade burgers from the little bit of sunshine we had back in april..... This is the way I used to eat low/zero carb! plenty olive oil, cheese and turkey! Think the peppers only had like 4-5 carbs in them so it was fine!



lxm said:


> Suns really warm here this afternoon... so out in the garden with the radio and got the BBQ fired up with some home made burgers! Really calm afternoon, T shirt and shorts weather here North East Scotland... Anyone else enjoying or is it just me ?
> 
> Red onion & Cheddar Turkey burger, Red onion & Chilli Trukey burger YUM YUM!


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> Ms Woodmam, Check out my homemade burgers from the little bit of sunshine we had back in april..... This is the way I used to eat low/zero carb! plenty olive oil, cheese and turkey! Think the peppers only had like 4-5 carbs in them so it was fine!


They look very very nice indeed! Done on the BBQ?


----------



## dipdabs

Ignore that it says BBQ lmao


----------



## lxm

Yeah - The Red onion & cheddar ones were amazing! Cheese melted in the center!


----------



## yannyboy

barsnack said:


> Meal 1 = 4 full boiled eggs + 3 bacon rashers (Total Kal 366 = Fat 39.6g / Pro 38.0g)
> 
> Meal 2 = Beef Mince 150g (Total Kal 378 = Fat 29.7g / Pro 27.6g)
> 
> Meal 3 = Beef Mince 150g + Green Veg (Total Kal 378 = Fat 29.7g / Pro 27.6g)
> 
> Meal 4 = Salmon Fillet + 2 tablespoons of Peanut Butter + small sip of Fresh Cream (Total Kal 340 = Fat 30g / Protein 29g)
> 
> Meal 5 = Tuna + 2 tablespoon of Flaxseed (Total Kal 375 = Fat 28g / Pro 30g)
> 
> Meal 6 = Whey Isolate Shake 30g + 40g Almonds + 1 Tablespoon of Evoo (Total Kal 484 = Fat 37g / Pro 36g)
> 
> Theres 8.5g of carbs in here too which included carbs from green vegatables (brocilli etc)
> 
> Roughly 2,300 calories spilt
> 
> 182.9 fat (68%)
> 
> 191.6 Pro (31%)
> 
> 8.5 Carbs (1%
> 
> obviously take eat less grams of certain meals to bring the calories down to below your maintenance levels...added some veg in too..there was other meals id add in but this was standard


How heavy are you, I'm 235lbs and I'm taking in 450g protein a day


----------



## dipdabs

Looks amazing.

Check us all out like little gordon ramseys lol. Who wants to open a BBing restaurant with me and call it... Umm I don't know what to call it lol. Seeing as its what I do il market it and someone else can do the rest haha


----------



## dipdabs

I still see no grief yanny lol


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> I still see no grief yanny lol


There's plenty of time for that Kay, lol

Getting some ab definition in that latest pic, very good!


----------



## Natty.Solider

Kaywoodham said:


> Looks amazing.
> 
> Check us all out like little gordon ramseys lol. Who wants to open a BBing restaurant with me and call it... Umm I don't know what to call it lol. Seeing as its what I do il market it and someone else can do the rest haha


Ive always thought of a fast food resurant place, but super clean. You have a menu which is like keto, cut, lean bulk or bulk, and in that menu youll have different dish's... Be such a good place to eat, can get your perfect meals in when your on the move. Instead of someone asking if you want to go large they ask you if you want to be a huge cnut or a shredded cnut.

Im going to dragons den


----------



## lxm

latest pic ?


----------



## dipdabs

Natty.Solider said:


> Ive always thought of a fast food resurant place, but super clean. You have a menu which is like keto, cut, lean bulk or bulk, and in that menu youll have different dish's... Be such a good place to eat, can get your perfect meals in when your on the move. Instead of someone asking if you want to go large they ask you if you want to be a huge cnut or a shredded cnut.
> 
> Im going to dragons den


Do it and when the dik heads hand over the cash I'll help. Market it with hot man and women... Can't go wrong everyone will want to eat there lol


----------



## barsnack

yannyboy said:


> How heavy are you, I'm 235lbs and I'm taking in 450g protein a day


i was on keto last july so cant mind exactly what i was but was under 14 stone i think, but bf was in mid twenties...will run keto again but not til after summer


----------



## dipdabs

I'm staying on keto forever if I can eat an Italian selection every day mmmmmm


----------



## lxm

lost 5lbs already this week cutting out the carbs!! its mad


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> lost 5lbs already this week cutting out the carbs!! its mad


That's insane!! Well done!!!


----------



## lxm

ketostix show me trace/light so all good! all energy for any activity from here on out is supplied curtosy of my fat stores!!


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> ketostix show me trace/light so all good! all energy for any activity from here on out is supplied curtosy of my fat stores!!


That is really good. I'm so surprised more people don't do this diet with some of the crap u get to eat! I haven't been calorie counting or anything just eating when im hungry anything I can find.

Make some wraps tomorrow like uriel said I think.

It's great you are on it too and we can chat.


----------



## dipdabs

Oh btw what do I do for cheat day!? That's meant to be tomorrow...

And back to coconut milk, I opened a tin to have a taste and it was hard... More like a mousse so I tasted a bit and thought hang on isn't this meant to be milk... So I shook the other 3 cans. 1 sounds runny like liquid, the other 2 don't. Is it meant to be liquid or like mousse???


----------



## Beklet

Kaywoodham said:


> Oh btw what do I do for cheat day!? That's meant to be tomorrow...
> 
> And back to coconut milk, I opened a tin to have a taste and it was hard... More like a mousse so I tasted a bit and thought hang on isn't this meant to be milk... So I shook the other 3 cans. 1 sounds runny like liquid, the other 2 don't. Is it meant to be liquid or like mousse???


The good stuff is thicker - sometimes it solidifies on top - get a spoon in and mix it up, there will be clear liquid at the bottom where it's separated...


----------



## dipdabs

Beklet said:


> The good stuff is thicker - sometimes it solidifies on top - get a spoon in and mix it up, there will be clear liquid at the bottom where it's separated...


I mixed it all up - was still real thick. Will it be ok still? I still kept eating it without even knowing it was quite nice lol


----------



## dipdabs

I want these arms...


----------



## Uriel

nice to see the journal on track again

nice achievable arms i reckon


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> I want these arms...
> 
> View attachment 88736


I want her ****


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> I want her ****


I do too actually lol


----------



## yannyboy

Sorry Kay, last silly comment, how's your back now?


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel, new avi!?


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> I do too actually lol


What a thought, lol

Can I film it!


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Uriel, new avi!?


Mass monster Uriel


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:
 

> Sorry Kay, last silly comment, how's your back now?


Fine thanks I've still felt it a little but was nothing serious. Carrying on with training definately done it good I think! I've been doing shoulder exercises everyday with resistance bands too to try and reset my shoulders (curving in from slouching for too many years and sitting at a computer) I'm walking a lot straighter after a week and they def helped my back!


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> What a thought, lol
> 
> Can I film it!


Noooo u need to b in it lol


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Noooo u need to b in it lol


POV, lol


----------



## dipdabs

U lot better be proud of me



Lol it only took my dad 20 years to learn I don't like them. He will be fuming when I tell him lmao


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> Uriel, new avi!?


i change them every week or 2 or get bored looking at me lol


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> U lot better be proud of me
> 
> View attachment 88739
> 
> 
> Lol it only took my dad 20 years to learn I don't like them. He will be fuming when I tell him lmao


You'll be holding some different nuts in your hand next month, lol


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> You'll be holding some different nuts in your hand next month, lol


That's it yanny that's more grief like, try a grrrr arrgghhh at the end too lol


----------



## George-Bean

Groupon is a good place to book a room lol


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> Groupon is a good place to book a room lol


No no no. I have to work with the morons and know everything they do is a rip off. Il stick with lastminute.com lol


----------



## dipdabs

Right so today I've eaten... If I can remember!

Omelette with cheese and mushrooms cooked in rapeseed oil. Protein shake.

3 small homemade beef burgers topped with cheese on a bed of spinach (although nomore spinach from now)

Portion of cod and an orange pepper (guessing pepper has carbs in though, had some food already prepped didn't want to waste it!)

Then I've kind of grazed all evening and picked at stuff, i dont usually but oh well. Which has been...

4 small chicken thighs with skin on

Blueberries

Handful of nuts

Some coconut milk (I drank some was very nice)

Half a packet of italian selection mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm sausage!!!

And I might boil some eggs in a minute. I'm still hungry!


----------



## dipdabs

Where is fatstuff and his nightshifts nowadays?


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Where is fatstuff and his nightshifts nowadays?


----------



## George-Bean

You are utterly forbidden to eat chicken skin unless you are :-

bulking to be massive

not very well and in need of "There Theres"

The skin on a chicken thigh contains as many calories as the rest of the thigh inc the marrow. I'd recommend throwing the skin for the dog and having two extra thighs. The skins not worth the calories.


----------



## yannyboy

George-Bean said:


> You are utterly forbidden to eat chicken skin unless you are :-
> 
> bulking to be massive
> 
> not very well and in need of "There Theres"
> 
> The skin on a chicken thigh contains as many calories as the rest of the thigh inc the marrow. I'd recommend throwing the skin for the dog and having two extra thighs. The skins not worth the calories.


But the skin is the best bit, lol


----------



## George-Bean

Got to admit, its pretty damn yummy but I'm cutting fat so the cats happy lol


----------



## yannyboy

George-Bean said:


> Got to admit, its pretty damn yummy but I'm cutting fat so the cats happy lol


I eat chicken and turkey breast day in, day out, I would murder for a piece of chicken skin, lol


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> View attachment 88742


Pic not showing yannmeister


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Pic not showing yannmeister


It's showing on my pc, are you on your phone?


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> You are utterly forbidden to eat chicken skin unless you are :-
> 
> bulking to be massive
> 
> not very well and in need of "There Theres"
> 
> The skin on a chicken thigh contains as many calories as the rest of the thigh inc the marrow. I'd recommend throwing the skin for the dog and having two extra thighs. The skins not worth the calories.


Ah other people have said its ok on keto, I'm not overly bothered about calories. Not counting at mo just going with what my body tells me. I'm not on this diet specifically to cut water or fat see, I'm on it because of my IBS problems and seeing what difference cutting out carbs can make


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> It's showing on my pc, are you on your phone?


Showing now, delayed reaction but... PMSL


----------



## dipdabs

Cheat day today. Hmmmm...


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Cheat day today. Hmmmm...


mmmm what you having????


----------



## lxm

No offence George but I dont think you know about or maybe realise that Kay is on keto.

You can eat chicken skin with pleasure.

(ive identified that lots of different people saying ten different things isnt always helpful and most usually confusing! - Read previous content to get on the wavelength!!)


----------



## Jay.32

lxm said:


> No offence George but I dont think you know about or maybe realise that Kay is on keto.
> 
> You can eat chicken skin with pleasure.
> 
> (ive identified that lots of different people saying ten different things isnt always helpful and most usually confusing! - Read previous content to get on the wavelength!!)


ok so im lazy..... and should of read abit more... :bounce:


----------



## lxm

George, not jay.. 

Kay... Cheat day has to be Macaron with chips!!! beans and loads of tomato sauce!! (homemade)


----------



## Jay.32

lxm said:


> George, not jay..
> 
> Kay... Cheat day has to be Macaron with chips!!! beans and loads of tomato sauce!! (homemade)


sorry mate its a bit early... and my brains not engaged yet...


----------



## Kimball

I've done keto as a straight weight loss diet and low cals. Fine first 2 days, then too existed to move for about 48 hours then best I've ever felt for months. Only thing is it appears to have made me massively sensitive to carbs, especially sugary ones.


----------



## Jay.32

Kimball said:


> I've done keto as a straight weight loss diet and low cals. Fine first 2 days, then too existed to move for about 48 hours then best I've ever felt for months. Only thing is it appears to have made me massively sensitive to carbs, especially sugary ones.


Im on a vino diet this weekend:whistling:


----------



## dipdabs

Lxm what the fuk is macaron?

I was worried about having carbs today as I started this to help my stomach (which has been loads better) but right now I don't give a dam if I suffer for 2 days after because this McDonald's and chocolate muffin is amazing. I definately need it I've been fine on the keto/ok prob low carb with a few veg slip ups, but I've never felt quite full. My energy levels haven't dropped at all on it apart from the first day. I've had a slight tiredness/haze all week but nothing that's fluctuated and been a pain in the ass. I also think I have slept a lot better this week and been fresher upon waking


----------



## lxm

Sorry Macaroni!! you know Mac nd cheese!

Enjoy the carb up! Are you going to continue it for the rest of the day or was it just one meal? its good to give a spanner into the works (your body and metabolisim)

If you are feelign hazy/groggy it may mean you need to up the fats, A tablespoon of EVVO into the mouth and an extra slice of cheese or two through-out the day!


----------



## dipdabs

Saw this today. Disgusting! 

1kg bodyfat and 1kg muscle


----------



## Hartman

That actually turns my stomach a little


----------



## Sc4mp0

Kaywoodham said:


> Saw this today. Disgusting!
> View attachment 88804
> 
> 
> 1kg bodyfat and 1kg muscle


Isn't muscle heavier then fat?From that photo it doesnt seem like that piece of muscle is dense enough to weight more than that fat....if that makes sense


----------



## KRIS_B

Kaywoodham said:


> Saw this today. Disgusting!
> View attachment 88804
> 
> 
> 1kg bodyfat and 1kg muscle


Nice!


----------



## Phenix

Sc4mp0 said:


> Isn't muscle heavier then fat?From that photo it doesnt seem like that piece of muscle is dense enough to weight more than that fat....if that makes sense


It weight the same that the hole point of the pic bud ,If that makes sense lol


----------



## dipdabs

Sc4mp0 said:


> Isn't muscle heavier then fat?From that photo it doesnt seem like that piece of muscle is dense enough to weight more than that fat....if that makes sense


Ummm a kg of something is a kg... But you would fit a good 5,6kg of muscle probably into the same space as 1kg of fat because it's denser.... That's why it gets called 'heavier' but it doesn't actually make sense...


----------



## Phenix

**** this is the wrong place sorry kay bye


----------



## dipdabs

And that's why a 15 stone bodybuilder would look half the size to a 15stone fat guy


----------



## Sweat

Kaywoodham said:


> Ummm a kg of something is a kg... But you would fit a good 5,6kg of muscle probably into the same space as 1kg of fat because it's denser.... That's why it gets called 'heavier' but it doesn't actually make sense...


Good point. Like the "ton of feathers or ton of lead... which ways more?" thing!


----------



## Sweat

Ways should say weighs... can't spell for shiz it seems!!


----------



## dipdabs

That's the one!


----------



## Sc4mp0

Phenix said:


> It weight the same that the hole point of the pic bud ,If that makes sense lol


Hahahaha,I'll go hit my head against the wall now for the next 20minutes to knock some sense into me,off to throw my silly pills away too.


----------



## Sc4mp0

sorry people for that id*otic moment,didn't think properly before posting.

DOH


----------



## George-Bean

George Beans mumbling to himself "chicken skin, wrong diet, shut up, sorry ;-DD"


----------



## dipdabs

What is up with u lot tonight u all had a drink cos it's Friday or something? Been sniffing too much glue?


----------



## yannyboy

Not tonight, I'm going for a drink tomorrow


----------



## dipdabs

I'm having a drink tomorrow too


----------



## lxm

yannyboy said:


> Not tonight, I'm going for a drink tomorrow


Im getting rat ****d tomorro.


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm having a drink tomorrow too


What time shall I pick you up?


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> What time shall I pick you up?


Yanny I don't keep the company of married guys I've told u this lol


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Yanny I don't keep the company of married guys I've told u this lol


True, you're a good girl!


----------



## dipdabs

Well I wouldn't go that far.... If there's no ring on their finger it's fine lmao jokin!


----------



## lxm

Happy friday guys....


----------



## dipdabs

Happy Friday lxm... While I put washing away and do the hoovering


----------



## George-Bean

My wife put an air freshener in the hoover bag last week, very clever trick!


----------



## lxm

Sucks Eh! Just finished a 0700-1900hr shift... Same again tomorro its draining as heck! no time for anything!


----------



## Fatstuff

any training in here? lol


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> My wife put an air freshener in the hoover bag last week, very clever trick!


I might try that!


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> any training in here? lol


U try hoovering what feels like a massive house covered in white dog hair. It's the best cardio session you'll ever have lol


----------



## Sc4mp0

Kaywoodham said:


> What is up with u lot tonight u all had a drink cos it's Friday or something? Been sniffing too much glue?


I'm havin my first and last beer in the last 3 weeks


----------



## yannyboy

I've got a golden retriever so my wife knows exactly what you're saying, lol


----------



## dipdabs

Sc4mp0 said:


> I'm havin my first and last beer in the last 3 weeks


I havent had a drink since mid may. One glass of wine il b on the floor lol


----------



## Uriel

i drinking all night tomoz too............................some of it from a glass pmsl


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> i drinking all night tomoz too............................some of it from a glass pmsl


Save it for the texts lol


----------



## B.Johnson

George-Bean said:


> My wife put an air freshener in the hoover bag last week, very clever trick!


Your hoover has a bag??? You're so 20th century George:laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

B.Johnson said:


> Your hoover has a bag??? You're so 20th century George:laugh:


That is very true actually! I don't have a flipping bag! Buy the poor woman a new dyson, a cyclone one with the ball, I quite fancy one of them myself lol


----------



## B.Johnson

Kaywoodham said:


> That is very true actually! I don't have a flipping bag! Buy the poor woman a new dyson, a cyclone one with the ball, I quite fancy one of them myself lol


We've got one. It's bloody unreal how much it gets up. You don't realise how much dust normal vacs miss. Cost nearly 400 notes though.


----------



## lxm

Boys : Into the MA... Thread requires attention (sorry kay... hijacking  )


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> Boys : Into the MA... Thread requires attention (sorry kay... hijacking  )


Ah is someone having Viagra issues lol


----------



## dipdabs

B.Johnson said:


> We've got one. It's bloody unreal how much it gets up. You don't realise how much dust normal vacs miss. Cost nearly 400 notes though.


On 2nd thoughts il stick to my little £50 Hoover lol


----------



## George-Bean

We got a Henry ;-D


----------



## dipdabs

Well I was going to train today but not feeling great at all. When I finally got to sleep I was tossing and turning all night, waking up and coughing. I did jab MT2 last night and yet again I was coughing all night. I know it sounds rediculous but I'm pretty sure the MT2 gives me a bad chest. Everytime I jab I'm coughing all night. So feeling tired now with a headache. Just going to try and eat well and half chill out this afternoon... And get ready for tonight...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Alright Kay .


----------



## Sweat

Morning Kay, MT2 made me really ill, tried it for about 10 days. Then again i'm blaming the stupid company that sent me it, fooking pricks pre mixed the stuff even though I didn't ask for it that way. Was delivered on a boiling hot day a few months back... so reckon it dunutured or some shiz.

Anyway, hope ya feeling better soon.


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> Alright Kay .


----------



## dipdabs

Sweat said:


> Morning Kay, MT2 made me really ill, tried it for about 10 days. Then again i'm blaming the stupid company that sent me it, fooking pricks pre mixed the stuff even though I didn't ask for it that way. Was delivered on a boiling hot day a few months back... so reckon it dunutured or some shiz.
> 
> Anyway, hope ya feeling better soon.


I've been taking it a while now and gradually started noticing the cough. I know I had it in the night every time I jabbed. Hadn't jabbed for a week and bam there's the cough again. I'm not too bad just a little tired. But thank you


----------



## George-Bean

You where also keeping half of Cardiff awake in the middle of the night with your noisy hoover!


----------



## lxm

still on the subject of hoovers?

Ive got a hoover... its a dyson...

Just back from town... Nexts first day of its 50% off sale... was crazy, all these tinky fhks pushing intfront of me when I was looking at shirts! pathetic  Must admit though on Day one they are fully stocked with the decent stuff so its a bargan! spent £150 on stuff, should have cost £320

so.... Everyone still drinking tonight ?


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> still on the subject of hoovers?
> 
> Ive got a hoover... its a dyson...
> 
> Just back from town... Nexts first day of its 50% off sale... was crazy, all these tinky fhks pushing intfront of me when I was looking at shirts! pathetic  Must admit though on Day one they are fully stocked with the decent stuff so its a bargan! spent £150 on stuff, should have cost £320
> 
> so.... Everyone still drinking tonight ?


Ooo go u lol... What Ya get me? Haha.

Um yup still drinking!


----------



## flinty90

Flinty walks in. notices grown men asking questions about hoovering . Beats his chest to show male prowess and walks back out !!!


----------



## dipdabs

Lmao


----------



## LunaticSamurai

flinty90 said:


> Flinty walks in. notices grown men asking questions about hoovering . Beats his chest to show male prowess and walks back out !!!


I just want to geek out and tell everyone that they are vacuum cleaners, Hoover is a make..

I'll get my coat!!!!!!


----------



## dipdabs

I'd run with that coat too lol


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Kaywoodham said:


> I'd run with that coat too lol


Its a leather bike jacket so its heavy, lol...


----------



## lxm

Kays now a bronnzziee!

Remember kay... only 5 Pms an hour... it can get frustrating sometimes if mid-way through convo so choose wisely to who you reply to lol!

Sorry didnt pick you up anything love... Im working untill 6pm (all going well) and a chap from my team at works going to have a large italian beer sitting on the table for me arriving into town in a rush!

I could murder a beer right now! Whats your plans kay ?

p.s. flinty looking rather dapper in his AVi (no ****)


----------



## yannyboy

Almost 2,000 posts in a month, lol


----------



## lxm

2000 posts of useful training realted information


----------



## Hartman

2000 in a month has to be a record!


----------



## dipdabs

I'm bronze now am I I didn't even know lol. 2000 on my journal or [email protected] I've posted? What can I say I like ukm... Off out with uncle uriel in a bit lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

have a good evening mate :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

Thanks ewen  x


----------



## dipdabs

So currently getting very 'down' very 'dirty' with John. Just incase anyone wants to know I've had a few vodkas, taken training and diet seriously this week and thought **** it I'm really really gna have a great time with this gut later, infact I'm already imagining what's happening.... Goodnight  xxxxx


----------



## dipdabs

Someone was drunk last night. Oops lol


----------



## dipdabs

Thank you keto diet


----------



## George-Bean

Holy crap, I wonder if I can have that?


----------



## dipdabs

Can't beat streaky bacon and eggs fried in butter mmmmm


----------



## BestBefore1989

Kaywoodham said:


> Can't beat streaky bacon and eggs fried in butter mmmmm


 :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> Thank you keto diet
> 
> View attachment 88901


breakfast of kings lol - washed down with apint of tea


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> breakfast of kings lol - washed down with apint of tea


Yep u missed it lol


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Yep u missed it lol


I thought he cooked it!


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> I thought he cooked it!


He left before I had the chance to send him in the kitchen. Fvcker


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> He left before I had the chance to send him in the kitchen. Fvcker


Thats my boy !!!


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> Thats my boy !!!


He had to flinty... We got up very very late...


----------



## Uriel

was a pity because i am a fuking kitchen god

maybe next time i could do u........smoked salmon, creme fraiche, chopped flat leaf parsley omlette with plenty of black pepper?


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> was a pity because i am a fuking kitchen god
> 
> maybe next time i could do u........smoked salmon, creme fraiche, chopped flat leaf parsley omlette with plenty of black pepper?


Be my guest, you know where the kitchen is lol. Morning  x


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

pmsl!!!

this is great lol


----------



## Uriel

Problem.......Maslow's hierarchy of needs should have food above sex but i'd sooner be hungry:laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

barrettmma said:


> pmsl!!!
> 
> this is great lol


What? Lol


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

the banter


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

oh and uriel in general lol


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> Problem.......Maslow's hierarchy of needs should have food above sex but i'd sooner be hungry:laugh:


We could incorporate both?


----------



## JANIKvonD

how you feelin today pal?


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> how you feelin today pal?


Much better thank u  the hangover is gone lol. How about u?


----------



## JANIKvonD

mine is still lingering like ...kept having wee naps threw the day & ended up not being able to sleep much last night lol, only fools & horse's finally got the jod done :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

Saying that I felt fine a little while ago, could now do with another few hours sleep! Think il be leaving it a little longer than 7weeks to have another drink this time...


----------



## flinty90

Its lke the odd couple in here lol...


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> Its lke the odd couple in here lol...


Can always add a third person


----------



## 25434

Kaywoodham said:


> Can't beat streaky bacon and eggs fried in butter mmmmm


lalalalalalalalalalalalalala

lalalalalalalalalalalalalala

not listeningnotlisteningnotlistening... :laugh:

morning..


----------



## dipdabs

Flubs said:


> lalalalalalalalalalalalalala
> 
> lalalalalalalalalalalalalala
> 
> not listeningnotlisteningnotlistening... :laugh:
> 
> morning..


Hahaha morning flubs how are u doing? I'm jelous of all this running round in parks you are doing it sounds like amazing fun!


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Can always add a third person


Yanny says yes ....


----------



## 25434

Kaywoodham said:


> Hahaha morning [Redacted] how are u doing? I'm jelous of all this running round in parks you are doing it sounds like amazing fun!


Hey there Kay, I'm fine thank you. Don't be jealous cos when I'm doing it, it's blimmin 'ard work and much sweating and heaving, yes literally sometimes does happen...I just like training, any type, you name it, I'll have a go at it...shame I still look like a bag of poop but hey, lol, that's the way i roll...I saw your bicep pic the other day..pretty good missis..I have one.........errrrr..somewhere...if I screw my face up and twist around into the mirror in a really ungainly way holding my breath I can see mine :mellow: hahaha..

Hey, have a great day...


----------



## dipdabs

I meant u flinty <3


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> I meant u flinty <3


Yanny's been pushed out, boohoo, lol


----------



## dipdabs

We can take it in turns lol


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> Yanny's been pushed out, boohoo, lol


You can have my place bro x


----------



## Fatstuff

U going to be starting a new journal Kay? More serious one?


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> U going to be starting a new journal Kay? More serious one?


What you trying to say about this journal bro ???


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> U going to be starting a new journal Kay? More serious one?


Yeah later on il do it. May then attract more input on training from others and now I've decided I would like to compete its a different ball game. Still keep this one for the banter and laughs though lol


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> What you trying to say about this journal bro ???


He probably saw me say to Ruta I was going to start a new one


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> He probably saw me say to Ruta I was going to start a new one


i did kay, i think its a good idea, defo keep this open to keep the sh1t out lol - otherwise u will end up getting p1ssed off like queenie did and shut them down altogether


----------



## yannyboy

I used to have a journal, pmsl


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> i did kay, i think its a good idea, defo keep this open to keep the sh1t out lol - otherwise u will end up getting p1ssed off like queenie did and shut them down altogether


Ah none of the banter bothers me at all, it can't really, I'm the worst one for it! Lol


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> I used to have a journal, pmsl


U should make a new one yanny!


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah none of the banter bothers me at all, it can't really, I'm the worst one for it! Lol


But if the banter overtakes the serious (as in this one) it makes u want to open another one because your not really getting the support and opinions u may want.


----------



## JANIKvonD

im lost...am i in on this 3 way or what?! i get called yannyboy aswell (as my names yan) so we can keep a wee log '2 yanny's & a fanny' ?


----------



## yannyboy

JANIKvonD said:


> im lost...am i in on this 3 way or what?! i get called yannyboy aswell (as my names yan) so we can keep a wee log '2 yanny's & a fanny' ?


PMSL


----------



## dipdabs

Lmao well uriel can't b left out so will have to b a 4 way lol


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Lmao well uriel can't b left out so will have to b a 4 way lol


Think we better forget about this, lmao


----------



## JANIKvonD

'2 yanny's & a fanny in a urinal'?


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> '2 yanny's & a fanny in a urinal'?


That's better lol


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> That's better lol


Think i need to make a quick getaway, lol


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> Think i need to make a quick getaway, lol


Please don't  lol


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Please don't  lol


Just to get the camcorder, lol


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> But if the banter overtakes the serious (as in this one) it makes u want to open another one because your not really getting the support and opinions u may want.


im thinking about starting a more serious journal ...


----------



## Uriel

JANIKvonD said:


> '2 yanny's & a fanny in a urinal'?


we could invite your mum too.....

2 yanny's, a fanny, urinal and a granny lmfao


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> we could invite your mum too.....
> 
> 2 yanny's, a fanny, urinal and a granny lmfao


and a white towel !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> and a white towel !!!


and some middle aged wedding attire pmsl


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> we could invite your mum too.....
> 
> 2 yanny's, a fanny, urinal and a granny lmfao


I will text her now lol


----------



## yannyboy

flinty90 said:


> and a white towel !!!


More like a white flag!


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> More like a white flag!


well if its a white flag i know who will be providing the flag pole pmsl !!!


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> I will text her now lol


ref the new journal/banter journal - my opinion....

once you have a collection (of whatever size) of people you regularly chat too - they tend to be the ones who follow your journal......for me, they can chat sh1t for pages then chat training and i have no isseues.....they are the same people!!

Their knowlegde and input is not less valuable or valid if they also have a sense of humour and banter...

People say "I CBA wading through the banter for the training"etc - well "FUK OFF".....a journal is for the writer NOT the readers..

By all means have 2 journals....have 7 or 20 but for me - 1 will do

they all go the same way....you cant flirt on UKM THEN have a serious journal......hasnt happened yet....KEEKS and RUTA for example dont flirt anywhere on UKM

Flinty tried 2 journals but attracted the same people to both...

Horses for courses.....best to decide who you are, what you want from UKM and live with the results....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Uriel said:


> we could invite your mum too.....
> 
> 2 yanny's, a fanny, urinal and a granny lmfao


u ask her tho cos she fukin hates me LOL.. but tbh between the 4 of us there enough poles n holes to go around & i seen enough granny minge over the weekend to do me a while


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> well if its a white flag i know who will be providing the flag pole pmsl !!!


anyway - i'm off to your journal - to see if you've fuked rxqeanie yet - the tension was palbable i heard pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> anyway - i'm off to your journal - to see if you've fuked rxqeanie yet - the tension was palbable i heard pmsl


Tension ?? its a fcukin given bro X just when i decide to take it lol X


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> anyway - i'm off to your journal - to see if you've fuked rxqeanie yet - the tension was palbable i heard pmsl


Tension ?? its a fcukin given bro X just when i decide to take it lol X


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Tension ?? its a fcukin given bro X just when i decide to take it lol X


lol........should spot the que easily enough....its even in garmin now:laugh: (only joookkkiinngggg rxq)


----------



## dipdabs

Shattered after a gym session then soft play centre with my lad this afternoon. Now I got to walk the dog, nooooo. Must still be hanging feeling this tired.

Done my deadlifts etc today and got the weight right  great session!! Also put my weight up on a couple things so chuffed with that


----------



## yannyboy

Well done with the deads


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> Well done with the deads


Cheers yanny


----------



## George-Bean

Good job with the training, Flinty's put me on a new regime, started today, did 25% of what I normally do but its half killed me lol.


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> Good job with the training, Flinty's put me on a new regime, started today, did 25% of what I normally do but its half killed me lol.


Hey George, tell me more!


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> im thinking about starting a more serious journal ...


good luck lol


----------



## Fatstuff

george can i flick ur bean?


----------



## dipdabs

Well tonight I'm hurting a little from the deads... Yesssss  can really feel my hamstrings that's for sure.

Done 4 x 8 reps today of deadlifts 35kg, bent over rows 25kg, cable row 15kg (up from 10kg) and lateral pull downs 25kg (up from 20kg). Happy with putting the weight up specially on the lat pull downs as last time I tried 25kg it was lifting me off my seat lol.

Diets still rubbish today... So rubbish I'm not telling anyone what I've eaten lol. Try to get back ontop of it tomorrow. Mad how you can be so with it then the next minute it feels impossible to fall back into. I will get there though


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> Well tonight I'm hurting a little from the deads... Yesssss  can really feel my hamstrings that's for sure.
> 
> Done 4 x 8 reps today of deadlifts 35kg, bent over rows 25kg, cable row 15kg (up from 10kg) and lateral pull downs 25kg (up from 20kg). Happy with putting the weight up specially on the lat pull downs as last time I tried 25kg it was lifting me off my seat lol.
> 
> Diets still rubbish today... So rubbish I'm not telling anyone what I've eaten lol. Try to get back ontop of it tomorrow. Mad how you can be so with it then the next minute it feels impossible to fall back into. I will get there though


your only human when u say deadlifts are u counting the bar in that 35kg, as in using 7.5kg a side?


----------



## yannyboy

Well I'm [email protected] myself for Thursday, training legs with Paul, my prep guy

Bet I throw up, lol


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> your only human when u say deadlifts are u counting the bar in that 35kg, as in using 7.5kg a side?


Yes fatstuff last time I didn't count the bar and was having a blonde day and went and put 35kg worth of plates on there lmao.


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> Well I'm [email protected] myself for Thursday, training legs with Paul, my prep guy
> 
> Bet I throw up, lol


Ah ul b fine u big wimp lol. Be sure to come in here and let us know how it goes!


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah ul b fine u big wimp lol. Be sure to come in here and let us know how it goes!


Another young girl in her 20's called me a baby on fb tonight, lmao

Yes, I will let you know how it goes


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> Yes fatstuff last time I didn't count the bar and was having a blonde day and went and put 35kg worth of plates on there lmao.


Its alright, just wondering - are they small metal plates or have u got the big light rubber olympic ones at your gym because if its small metal ones in essence u would be doing a defecit deadlift which would be harder tbh as its not from the correct height.


----------



## Fatstuff

yannyboy said:


> Another young girl in her 20's called me a baby on fb tonight, lmao
> 
> Yes, I will let you know how it goes


u a young girl pest on FB too yanny lol


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> Its alright, just wondering - are they small metal plates or have u got the big light rubber olympic ones at your gym because if its small metal ones in essence u would be doing a defecit deadlift which would be harder tbh as its not from the correct height.


They are small metal plates. Although I set the bar up on two exercise steps


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> They are small metal plates. Although I set the bar up on two exercise steps


i like it u got smarts girl lol


----------



## Uriel

yannyboy said:


> Another young girl in her 20's called me a baby on fb tonight, lmao
> 
> Yes, I will let you know how it goes


i love the twisted stomach feeling of abject fear on the way to a serious leg session where defecation and vomitus is never as far away as you'd wish, where hearts beat free from pesky rib cages and attaching blood vessels....

bi's for boys - legs fro bros......

fuk them yanny - take them into the bowl of hell and play with their minerals lol


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> i like it u got smarts girl lol


Wasn't my idea was the PT in the gym lol


----------



## dipdabs

Ps uriel stop posting everytime u do I'm distracted by your avi lol xx jk xxx


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> Ps uriel stop posting everytime u do I'm distracted by your avi lol xx jk xxx


just let your finger have a diddle baby x lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> Wasn't my idea was the PT in the gym lol


was going to rep u lol, but ill save it


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> just let your finger have a diddle baby x lol


U had to tell everyone what I'm doing didn't u lol


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> was going to rep u lol, but ill save it


No nooo u crack on fatstuff lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> No nooo u crack on fatstuff lol


will wait till u deserve it LOL


----------



## Fatstuff

anyway on that note, am off to beddy byes got to be up when my boy gets up, night all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> will wait till u deserve it LOL


fuk it - i repped her for u - lol, they dont cost pmsl


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> anyway on that note, am off to beddy byes got to be up when my boy gets up, night all xxxxxxxxxxx


Night mr xxxx


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> fuk it - i repped her for u - lol, they dont cost pmsl


rep me then mr frivolous

GOODNIGHT  x


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> fuk it - i repped her for u - lol, they dont cost pmsl


Thanks baby lol

Fatstuff u boring [email protected] lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> Thanks baby lol
> 
> Fatstuff u boring [email protected] lol


negged

lol

im going now honest

good

night

peeps


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> negged
> 
> lol
> 
> im going now honest
> 
> good
> 
> night
> 
> peeps


U better not of lol.

Night!

I'm going to bed too night everyone else xxxxxx


----------



## yannyboy

Uriel said:


> i love the twisted stomach feeling of abject fear on the way to a serious leg session where defecation and vomitus is never as far away as you'd wish, where hearts beat free from pesky rib cages and attaching blood vessels....
> 
> bi's for boys - legs fro bros......
> 
> fuk them yanny - take them into the bowl of hell and play with their minerals lol


I will take it to the limit, if I pass out or throw up, then so be it!


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> fuk it - i repped her for u - lol, they dont cost pmsl


you would have thought they did you soppy cnut , you never rep any fcuker else X


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> you would have thought they did you soppy cnut , you never rep any fcuker else X


Your transparently pish attempt at getting a rep from me has failed....now if you can stop yourself being a needy moaning cnut for the rest of the day I will give you one.............and a rep x


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> Your transparently pish attempt at getting a rep from me has failed....now if you can stop yourself being a needy moaning cnut for the rest of the day I will give you one.............and a rep x


ok i promise to not be needy and moany.. if you promise to not be a soft floppy c0ck for the day and look like a lovesick teenager pmsl X i will also rep you back if you manage this ...


----------



## Uriel

I'm promising nothing pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> I'm promising nothing pmsl


Good call bro lol x


----------



## massmansteve

Morning Kay , get on your perfect diet today now your focus needs more focus or your planning needs a plan PMSL


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> I'm promising nothing pmsl


  xxxxxxx


----------



## dipdabs

massmansteve said:


> Morning Kay , get on your perfect diet today now your focus needs more focus or your planning needs a plan PMSL


Steve its not looking likely lol I'm up late got loads to do and still shattered. Life would be so much easier if I could just sleep properly!


----------



## massmansteve

Yes u got to get rest try malatonin or kalmz or wisky haha Valium also

Works hahah


----------



## dipdabs

Im going to try to remember to get some sleeping stuff today. Then make myself a routine before bed to try and settle better I think!


----------



## dipdabs

Hamstrings killing me today.. Love it!


----------



## massmansteve

I got plenty of ideas to help you sleep but I best keep them in my

Mind hahaha


----------



## dipdabs

Oh no. Do share. I'm sure the other insomniacs would love some more tips too lmao


----------



## flinty90

massmansteve said:


> I got plenty of ideas to help you sleep but I best keep them in my
> 
> Mind hahaha


Omg. face palm pic to go here when im back home lol..


----------



## massmansteve

35 min power walking or

Course what was everyone thinking? 20 min power sex session hahaha


----------



## Uriel

massmansteve said:


> 35 min power walking or
> 
> Course what was everyone thinking? 20 min power sex session hahaha


not on the dnp bro - you'll be like a melted welly between her legs pmsl


----------



## massmansteve

PMSL what a mental image that is u header


----------



## yannyboy

Morning campers, I've just woke up, lovely 9 hours uninterrupted sleep :thumb:


----------



## Uriel

yannyboy said:


> Morning campers, I've just woke up, lovely 9 hours uninterrupted sleep :thumb:


you sh1thouse - i hope your fuking taxi's wheels and wings fall off like a Laurel and Hardy Ford Model T


----------



## Leigh

yannyboy said:


> Morning campers, I've just woke up, lovely 9 hours uninterrupted sleep :thumb:


Ok, now I'm really jealous, Yanny. How do you do it? I can't manage 4 reliably.


----------



## yannyboy

Uriel said:


> you sh1thouse - i hope your fuking taxi's wheels and wings fall off like a Laurel and Hardy Ford Model T


Probably will, the build quality is absolute crap

This is how I drive mine


----------



## yannyboy

Leigh L said:


> Ok, now I'm really jealous, Yanny. How do you do it? I can't manage 4 reliably.


Think your body just ends up getting used to certain amounts of sleep, I feel really tired on 6 hours or less

Normally have a fairly big meal before bed as well, that makes me more tired


----------



## Leigh

yannyboy said:


> Think your body just ends up getting used to certain amounts of sleep, I feel really tired on 6 hours or less
> 
> Normally have a fairly big meal before bed as well, that makes me more tired


I don't really have any big meals. My sleep has become worse this year. Recently been getting 3 hours a night. Tried taking things but it's not helping. Even thought about starting drinking lol but I don't get a quality sleep then and I can't cope with hangovers, with my 7yr old to entertain and a job to hold down.


----------



## yannyboy

Leigh L said:


> I don't really have any big meals. My sleep has become worse this year. Recently been getting 3 hours a night. Tried taking things but it's not helping. Even thought about starting drinking lol but I don't get a quality sleep then and I can't cope with hangovers, with my 7yr old to entertain and a job to hold down.


The only times I struggle to sleep is when I'm stressed with things on my mind

Do you struggle to get to sleep or just keep waking up?


----------



## dipdabs

I think about sex all the time, that being my main problem lmao


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> I think about sex all the time, that being my main problem lmao


It's very hard not to when I have all these extra hormones floating around my body, lol


----------



## dipdabs

My thoughts seem to be a lot different last couple weeks. Don't know why... Lol


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> My thoughts seem to be a lot different last couple weeks. Don't know why... Lol


I think I do, pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> My thoughts seem to be a lot different last couple weeks. Don't know why... Lol


Are you making a serious Journal Kay ????


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> Are you making a serious Journal Kay ????


Yeah will be flinty, well still have a laugh but be specifically aimed at the competing goal. Hopefully get some time to do it later


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah will be flinty, well still have a laugh but be specifically aimed at the competing goal. Hopefully get some time to do it later


I will try and input there then when i can !!!


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> I will try and input there then when i can !!!


Thanks! Appreciate it!


----------



## Leigh

yannyboy said:


> The only times I struggle to sleep is when I'm stressed with things on my mind
> 
> Do you struggle to get to sleep or just keep waking up?


Not at all stressed now. Actually, happiest I've been in a long while.

I'm not struggling to get to sleep, rather choosing to stay up later but the issue is no matter what time I go to sleep, 3 hours later, I'm awake. That's when I can't get back to sleep.


----------



## yannyboy

Leigh L said:


> Not at all stressed now. Actually, happiest I've been in a long while.
> 
> I'm not struggling to get to sleep, rather choosing to stay up later but the issue is no matter what time I go to sleep, 3 hours later, I'm awake. That's when I can't get back to sleep.


Maybe it's the witty banter from us at UKM that keeps you awake


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> Maybe it's the witty banter from us at UKM that keeps you awake


PMSL .... well that surely shows something lacking in your life if this is the highlight of it bro hahaha !!!


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> PMSL .... well that surely shows something lacking in your life if this is the highlight of it bro hahaha !!!


It's one of my only highlights right now nothing wrong with that lmao


----------



## yannyboy

flinty90 said:


> PMSL .... well that surely shows something lacking in your life if this is the highlight of it bro hahaha !!!


When you drive a cab around London for 10 hours a day picking up snobby bankers, anything is a highlight, lol


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> It's one of my only highlights right now nothing wrong with that lmao


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> When you drive a cab around London for 10 hours a day picking up snobby bankers, anything is a highlight, lol


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


>


I'm not I like it lol

That and picture messages off uriel lol


----------



## yannyboy

flinty90 said:


> PMSL .... well that surely shows something lacking in your life if this is the highlight of it bro hahaha !!!


Well your highlight will be training with me Flints :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

I would smash all of u in the gym...

Ok maybe I wouldn't lol


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> Well your highlight will be training with me Flints :thumbup1:


do you reckon bro ??? i hope so !!


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> I would smash all of u in the gym...
> 
> Ok maybe I wouldn't lol


what about training though ?


----------



## dipdabs

Right I'm fukin sick of these seagulls in my garden. Anyone in the south wales area that owns a gun is more than welcome round to shoot the fukers in the head! Not enjoying coming home to dog mess constantly after being stuck in an office because I can't let her out!!


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> what about training though ?


I meant training flinty... That time and that time only though lol


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Right I'm fukin sick of these seagulls in my garden. Anyone in the south wales area that owns a gun is more than welcome round to shoot the fukers in the head! Not enjoying coming home to dog mess constantly after being stuck in an office because I can't let her out!!


why cant you let the dog out ?? surely she will get rid of seagulls ??


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> I meant training flinty... That time and that time only though lol


ah ok i get confused lol.. not sure when you are and when your not


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> ah ok i get confused lol.. not sure when you are and when your not


Tbf there is only one guy I'd actually smash right now... But I'm shutting up on that subject lol.

There is a baby seagull that can't fly in the garden, happened last year when I didn't have to dog so it wasn't a problem. Now I can't let her out because the adult seagulls are protecting it, I do much as open my kitchen window and they are squawking. I didn't realise it was in the garden sunday morning and the fukers really went for bella. Not the best situation!


----------



## Leigh

yannyboy said:


> Maybe it's the witty banter from us at UKM that keeps you awake


No, it's not that. I leave it logged in (usually on my phone) and get my messages and things but only post late if something particularly catches my eye.

My evening's usually pretty chocka anyway and, like I said, I rarely have problems falling asleep. It's the waking ....


----------



## flinty90

go hit them with a big stick


----------



## flinty90

Leigh L said:


> No, it's not that. I leave it logged in (usually on my phone) and get my messages and things but only post late if something particularly catches my eye.
> 
> My evening's usually pretty chocka anyway and, like I said, I rarely have problems falling asleep. It's the w4nking ....


stop doing it then lol


----------



## Leigh

flinty90 said:


> stop doing it then lol


Haha sssshhhh! :wink:


----------



## yannyboy

Leigh L said:


> No, it's not that. I leave it logged in (usually on my phone) and get my messages and things but only post late if something particularly catches my eye.
> 
> My evening's usually pretty chocka anyway and, like I said, I rarely have problems falling asleep. It's the waking ....


Not good, if you say you're not stressed, maybe you have alot of things going through your head at the mo, do you manage more sleep at weekends?


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> Not good, if you say you're not stressed, maybe you have alot of things going through your head at the mo, do you manage more sleep at weekends?


she just needs a good seeing too ... that will put her to sleep.. or just talk to fcukin luther for 10 minutes pmsl x


----------



## Leigh

yannyboy said:


> Not good, if you say you're not stressed, maybe you have alot of things going through your head at the mo, do you manage more sleep at weekends?


No, truly, I had a stressful month but my sleep was poor before that. The stress has gone for weeks now and I'm back to poor sleeping, as before, even though everything's good with me.

I don't know. I've tried everything I can think of but nothing changes. Think maybe it's just my new (crap) sleep pattern and I just have to get used to it.

Thanks anyway for trying to help


----------



## Leigh

flinty90 said:


> she just needs a good seeing too ... that will put her to sleep.. or just talk to fcukin luther for 10 minutes pmsl x


Lol ... You're not listening ... Getting to sleep is not the issue!

Maybe I need Luther at 3am ... Now there's a thought ... *Rushes to phone ...*


----------



## yannyboy

Leigh L said:


> No, truly, I had a stressful month but my sleep was poor before that. The stress has gone for weeks now and I'm back to poor sleeping, as before, even though everything's good with me.
> 
> I don't know. I've tried everything I can think of but nothing changes. Think maybe it's just my new (crap) sleep pattern and I just have to get used to it.
> 
> Thanks anyway for trying to help


Hope it all starts to get better, you can't function properly on 3-4 every night


----------



## flinty90

Leigh L said:


> Lol ... You're not listening ... Getting to sleep is not the issue!
> 
> Maybe I need Luther at 3am ... Now there's a thought ... *Rushes to phone ...*


a good seeing to will stop you waking up then lol !!!


----------



## dipdabs

I can't hit them with a stick. I can see the comedy sketch now with my eyeballs on the floor and no hair left!


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> I can't hit them with a stick. I can see the comedy sketch now with my eyeballs on the floor and no hair left!


Reps if you get a picture or video of that pmsl !!!


----------



## Leigh

flinty90 said:


> a good seeing to will stop you waking up then lol !!!


It doesn't


----------



## flinty90

Leigh L said:


> It doesn't


how do you know ??? PM me recent seeing too details please pmsl X


----------



## yannyboy

flinty90 said:


> she just needs a good seeing too ... that will put her to sleep.. or just talk to fcukin luther for 10 minutes pmsl x


Is luther a bit of a playboy then?


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> Is luther a bit of a playboy then?


no just a boring cnut lol


----------



## dipdabs

Luther will be now the advice I've given him on his lady dilemmas lol


----------



## Leigh

flinty90 said:


> how do you know ??? PM me recent seeing too details please pmsl X


Lips are sealed .... (no comments about around what, before you start)xx


----------



## yannyboy

flinty90 said:


> no just a boring cnut lol


Oh I see, so that's how he gets the women to nod off, lol


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> Reps if you get a picture or video of that pmsl !!!


How on earth could I get a vid or pic of myself doing it lol. Il send John out there maybe, il video him lol


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> Oh I see, so that's how he gets the women to nod off, lol


yeah , he calls his hous luthers fcuckingham palace PMSL i mean come on what a fcukin tool..

more like the fcukin Morgue lol


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> How on earth could I get a vid or pic of myself doing it lol. Il send John out there maybe, il video him lol


thats your problem.... what ya want a fcukin answer to everything lol.. you will work it out if you want them reps !!!


----------



## dipdabs

Leigh who u fukin then?


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Leigh who u fukin then?


Never you mind :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> thats your problem.... what ya want a fcukin answer to everything lol.. you will work it out if you want them reps !!!


Actually il use the camcorder, it's still out from the other night


----------



## dipdabs

This is an honest and open journal u can't say how you're getting seen to and not say who by lol


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Actually il use the camcorder, it's still out from the other night


you go girl


----------



## Leigh

Kaywoodham said:


> Leigh who u fukin then?





flinty90 said:


> Never you mind :whistling:


xx


----------



## dipdabs

Leigh L said:


> xx


You've been hiring male escorts haven't u lol


----------



## lxm

read between the lines kay.

Your a clever girl.


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> read between the lines kay.
> 
> Your a clever girl.


Lxm are u trying to suggest flinty and leigh are at it?


----------



## massmansteve

I need a cwtch can u send me a virtual one Kay  haha


----------



## flinty90




----------



## dipdabs

massmansteve said:


> I need a cwtch can u send me a virtual one Kay  haha


Ask uriel if im allowed first and then I will consider it lol


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


>


What's the pic? Can't see on phone!


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Ask uriel if im allowed first and then I will consider it lol


why ask uriel ?? you married now ??


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> What's the pic? Can't see on phone!


Ask Uriel he will p1ss himself ... then ask him if its ok for you to laugh too hahaha X


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> why ask uriel ?? you married now ??


It was a joke.

And no doing that in 6 months lol. Coming? Lol


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> It was a joke.
> 
> And no doing that in 6 months lol. Coming? Lol


nope its just the way im standing X


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> nope its just the way im standing X


Maybe try laying down? Or kneeling even?


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Maybe try laying down? Or kneeling even?


WHY ???


----------



## massmansteve

Kaywoodham said:


> Ask uriel if im allowed first and then I will consider it lol


Uriel, I miss my carbs man is it ok - just a lil one ,

Cwtch that us! Anything else I'll be a melted wellie apparently lol


----------



## dipdabs

Hey less of the pi55 taking lol

Fuk it cwtches all round!!! Lol


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> WHY ???


Well it may be more of a comfy position for you and help


----------



## big_jim_87

so when you starting Tren?


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> so when you starting Tren?


I'm not jim lol


----------



## massmansteve

Sweaty beaty tren cwtch - pure filth lol


----------



## dipdabs

I like a sweaty cuddle. Not going to lie lol


----------



## massmansteve

Me to straight after sex or gym maybe but I think you can guess which I prefer


----------



## dipdabs

Yep. All about sweaty gym cwtches lol


----------



## lxm

Kay, still low carb ? I really prefer it, and I feel clean on it but im reading everywhere and its all pointing to a regular diet including ccarbs for building a decent physique whilst still getting rid of the BF.. hmmmm


----------



## dipdabs

Ah lxm don't speak to me about dieting right now... I've been absolutely awful and fallen off the wagon! Will sort myself out in next couple days. Although I think I'm going to stop dieting as such and just have lower carbs more protein but eat as I normally would for now. I've always eaten pretty clean and healthy anyway and had good gains on it I reckon the last few months.


----------



## lxm

Yeah ive been 'pondering' too... But its best to get on track and stick with something!

Dieting dosent always need to mean eating less though, it can just mean the types of food blahblah! You guys still up anyhoo. Was in bed but had a lotto ticket for tonight itching in my pocket.. so came through to the C to check it...Needless to say it was a waste of £4!


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> Yeah ive been 'pondering' too... But its best to get on track and stick with something!
> 
> Dieting dosent always need to mean eating less though, it can just mean the types of food blahblah! You guys still up anyhoo. Was in bed but had a lotto ticket for tonight itching in my pocket.. so came through to the C to check it...Needless to say it was a waste of £4!


I'm about to get some more food after doing a load of washing once ive cleaned up another mountain of dog sh1t and putting the rubbish out. Oh the joys.


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm about to get some more food after doing a load of washing once ive cleaned up another mountain of dog sh1t and putting the rubbish out. Oh the joys.


4 times Mr Olympia, Jay Cutler picks up his dog's sh1t, lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm not jim lol


so what was the pm about then?

"Jim you seem like an awesome guy and have a great physique, can you hook me up on some AAS that will take me to the next level... I hear Tren is good but I dnt want a huge clit hanging out like a viper's tongue"

aaahhh is it hush hush on open forum?

lol


----------



## yannyboy

big_jim_87 said:


> so what was the pm about then?
> 
> "Jim you seem like an awesome guy and have a great physique, can you hook me up on some AAS that will take me to the next level... I hear Tren is good but I dnt want a huge clit hanging out like a viper's tongue"
> 
> aaahhh is it hush hush on open forum?
> 
> lol


Oh no Kay, I'm disappointed in you, lol


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> so what was the pm about then?
> 
> "Jim you seem like an awesome guy and have a great physique, can you hook me up on some AAS that will take me to the next level... I hear Tren is good but I dnt want a huge clit hanging out like a viper's tongue"
> 
> aaahhh is it hush hush on open forum?
> 
> lol


My dating life isn't even hush hush on the open forum, and what female wouldn't want a huge clit. I definately did not send you that pm lol


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> 4 times Mr Olympia, Jay Cutler picks up his dog's sh1t, lol


Yeah but I bet it's not in his kitchen cos he could easily kill cvnting seagulls outside just by looking at them!


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> My dating life isn't even hush hush on the open forum, and what female wouldn't want a huge clit. I definately did not send you that pm lol


lol when its resting on your knee you may change your mind...


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> lol when its resting on your knee you may change your mind...


Hey if I can get as much pleasure as a guy does constantly playing with his bits il be happy lol


----------



## George-Bean

I think women are more jealous of the fact we can p1ss anywhere anytime.


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> I think women are more jealous of the fact we can p1ss anywhere anytime.


I do this too. My friends don't like it too much tho when I whip my trousers down in the street...


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Hey if I can get as much pleasure as a guy does constantly playing with his bits il be happy lol


i get very little pleasure playing with my bits... and mine sadly dnt sit on my knee ether...


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> i get very little pleasure playing with my bits... and mine sadly dnt sit on my knee ether...


Awww u poor old soldier! U can talk to us on my journal if u need anything xxxxx lol


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> I do this too. My friends don't like it too much tho when I whip my trousers down in the street...


I see it all the time when I'm driving through places like Soho at night, lol


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> I see it all the time when I'm driving through places like Soho at night, lol


Lmao. Right I'm gna try sleep now niiiiggghtttt xxxxx


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Lmao. Right I'm gna try sleep now niiiiggghtttt xxxxx


Nighty night, lol


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> I see it all the time when I'm driving through places like Soho at night, lol


Yanny you had any sexual encounters in your cab ?? or offers to compensate for lack of cab fare ?? lol...


----------



## Uriel

total perverts....lol

in the land of the blind - the one eyed man is king ha haa


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> total perverts....lol
> 
> in the land of the blind - the one eyed man is king ha haa


Morning my favourite toga wearing prince X


----------



## Uriel

morning homos....i have to go to norwhich and i doubt i have the time to catch (cwtch?) up with the rampaging page generator of the journal when i get online so mucho luv x


----------



## dipdabs

You know I'm no **** lol xxxxx


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> You know I'm no **** lol xxxxx


hush wife:wink:x


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> hush wife:wink:x


U have been reading lol xxx


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> U have been reading lol xxx


of course lol


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> U have been reading lol xxx


of course he has ffs.... above anything else lol...

he has been coming to meet me for a gym session for about 8 months... talks to you for 2 days and he is there like a fcukin shot !! im thinking you have something i dont ... :whistling:


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> of course he has ffs.... above anything else lol...
> 
> he has been coming to meet me for a gym session for about 8 months... talks to you for 2 days and he is there like a fcukin shot !! im thinking you have something i dont ... :whistling:


hmmm let me think.....hot young chick...old fuking grumpy ****house?:laugh:


----------



## lxm

flinty90 said:


> Yanny you had any sexual encounters in your cab ?? or offers to compensate for lack of cab fare ?? lol...


Local news story in my area:

"Taxi driver put on sex offenders register after putting hand up young clubbers dress and forcibly trying to french kiss when she stated she didnt have enough fair"


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> hmmm let me think.....hot young chick...old fuking grumpy ****house?:laugh:


Fcuk you bro .. Fcuk you .. obviously one of those weak Hoes before bro's kind of guys X


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Fcuk you bro .. Fcuk you .. obviously one of those weak Hoes before bro's kind of guys X


:laugh: you're so fuking gay bro lol


----------



## dipdabs

So much jelousy in here lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> :laugh: you're so fuking gay bro lol


dont worry i will still be here to pick up your pieces bro :wub:


----------



## lxm

Flinty when he realises what a fine specimen of a man hes turned down im sure he will return........... ?


----------



## dipdabs

I tell ya you guys have it so easy I'm trying sort a babysitter il have to pay just to go to the gym. What a pain in the ass!


----------



## yannyboy

flinty90 said:


> Yanny you had any sexual encounters in your cab ?? or offers to compensate for lack of cab fare ?? lol...


No comment, pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> I tell ya you guys have it so easy I'm trying sort a babysitter il have to pay just to go to the gym. What a pain in the ass!


Your kid not old enough for school ?? or playschool


----------



## flinty90

yannyboy said:


> No comment, pmsl


boring cnut !!!


----------



## yannyboy

flinty90 said:


> boring cnut !!!


Sorry, wife doesn't trust me and reads UKM most nights, lol


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> Your kid not old enough for school ?? or playschool


Starts nursery in september. Thank god lol


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Starts nursery in september. Thank god lol


i just read 3 years old chick.. no worries. must be awkward !!!


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Starts nursery in september. Thank god lol


my boys 16months old... hate the thought of nursery... dnt trust any one to take care of him like I do... just think some one could do any thing n im not there... seems to be nasty fvckers every were these days


----------



## flinty90

big_jim_87 said:


> my boys 16months old... hate the thought of nursery... dnt trust any one to take care of him like I do... just think some one could do any thing n im not there... seems to be nasty fvckers every were these days


you been watching too many films bro lol... and dont make out you dont take the barbie dolls off him so you can fcukin play with there moulded teets instead lol


----------



## lxm

Nursery was the best time of my life...

Nothing like making cakes... building dens and torturing the guinea pigs lol.

><


----------



## flinty90

lxm said:


> Nursery was the best time of my life...
> 
> Nothing like making cakes... building dens and torturing the guinea pigs lol.
> 
> ><


yes but this was all last fcukin week you wierd cnut lol


----------



## Tinytom

Is there actually any training stuff on this journal or is it 144 pages of flirting and gay talk?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Tinytom said:


> Is there actually any training stuff on this journal or is it 144 pages of flirting and gay talk?


now 144 pages of flirting, gay talk and midgets....


----------



## flinty90

Tinytom said:


> Is there actually any training stuff on this journal or is it 144 pages of flirting and gay talk?


welcome to the gay talk bro !!!


----------



## Tinytom

Lol sounds like my film collection.


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> my boys 16months old... hate the thought of nursery... dnt trust any one to take care of him like I do... just think some one could do any thing n im not there... seems to be nasty fvckers every were these days


Wait til he's 3 and giving you attitude every 5 minutes... Lol.


----------



## dipdabs

Tinytom said:


> Is there actually any training stuff on this journal or is it 144 pages of flirting and gay talk?


Ah big Tom you've come to join us lol.

There is training talk. Maybe 1 in 10. posts*...

*Edited for truthfulness


----------



## dtlv

Tinytom said:


> Is there actually any training stuff on this journal or is it 144 pages of flirting and gay talk?


I think training does get a brief mention in a post several pages back... oh hang on, my mistake, confusing this with another journal


----------



## dipdabs

Det you look like some kind of Abercrombie and Fitch model in your new Avatar! kinda hot xx


----------



## dipdabs

Omg I never wrote that! Stop it incy wincy tiny Tom!!! Lol!!


----------



## dipdabs

Or if it was u det u fat [email protected]! Lolll


----------



## flinty90

SO Kay Woodham have you been training today ?? are you going training today lor what was the last training session you did ??


----------



## 25434

Hello Kay. I have a solution to the child problem. OHP him? lie him on the floor and deadlift him? and before you knock it, I did actually try OHP'ing my nephew and it was quite successful.....until he pewked over my head:blink:

That wasn't quite so good.

Just an idea...happy training miss.


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> Hello Kay. I have a solution to the child problem. OHP him? lie him on the floor and deadlift him? and before you knock it, I did actually try OHP'ing my nephew and it was quite successful.....until he pewked over my head:blink:
> 
> That wasn't quite so good.
> 
> Just an idea...happy training miss.


LOL i like it flubs using your children to train with.. it could be a new fitness video idea chick !!


----------



## dipdabs

Lol yeah flubs not something I'm sure I'd want to try lolll

I trained on Monday I done dead lifts, bent over rows, lat raises and cable row.

Today I will train but not til this evening as its the only time I can get a sitter. That will involve bench press, incline dumbell press, incline dumbbell flyes and skull crushers.

Does this make everyone feel better? Lol


----------



## lxm

Kay I reckon you will have pretty beastly hand muscles though ( all dat typin)

flubs your post count is currently 1337 (leet) dont post anymore!

I think using Woodham jnr as a bar is a brilliant idea!


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Lol yeah flubs not something I'm sure I'd want to try lolll
> 
> I trained on Monday I done dead lifts, bent over rows, lat raises and cable row.
> 
> Today I will train but not til this evening as its the only time I can get a sitter. That will involve bench press, incline dumbell press, incline dumbbell flyes and skull crushers.
> 
> Does this make everyone feel better? Lol


so monday you trained back and shoulders ??? or you mean something else when you say lateral raises ??


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> so monday you trained back and shoulders ??? or you mean something else when you say lateral raises ??


Lat pull downs sorry!


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Lat pull downs sorry!


cool.. simple and effective...

what sort of weights are you doing at the minute Kay ??


----------



## 25434

lxm said:


> [Redacted] your post count is currently 1337 (leet) dont post anymore!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Me no posting anymore has been suggested once or fifty times. I just have this to say  :laugh:
> 
> I train a lot and I talk a lot, but not at the same time....altho....... :whistling: ........okay..I'm out..sorry for hijack Kay....I think you look great by the way, hope the food thing is going okay for you too.


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> cool.. simple and effective...
> 
> what sort of weights are you doing at the minute Kay ??


I got to keep it simple or il get confused lol.

I do 4 sets of 8 reps for each. Deadlift at 35kg, bent over row at 25kg, cable row at 15kg which I put up from 10kg on Monday and 25kg on the lat pull down which I also put up from 20kg. Was quite pleased with the weight going up as 2 weeks ago when I tried 25kg on the lat pull down it was lifting me off the seat hahaha.

Doing 4 day spilt at the minute. Usually day on day off. But hopefully start doing 2 days on 1 day off 2 days on 2 days off. That's what I'd like to do. Plus introduce some cardio twice a week like a spin class or something seeing as its about time I started some!


----------



## dipdabs

Flubs said:


> Flubs u can chat away on here all u like.
> 
> Plus I've probably posted more than you and only been a member a month. Oops lol


----------



## lxm

Kay, is your head attached to your neck at a squint angle?


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> I got to keep it simple or il get confused lol.
> 
> I do 4 sets of 8 reps for each. Deadlift at 35kg, bent over row at 25kg, cable row at 15kg which I put up from 10kg on Monday and 25kg on the lat pull down which I also put up from 20kg. Was quite pleased with the weight going up as 2 weeks ago when I tried 25kg on the lat pull down it was lifting me off the seat hahaha.
> 
> Doing 4 day spilt at the minute. Usually day on day off. But hopefully start doing 2 days on 1 day off 2 days on 2 days off. That's what I'd like to do. Plus introduce some cardio twice a week like a spin class or something seeing as its about time I started some!


nice work.. im suprised you are doing more weight lat pull down than a direct low cable row ?? im always the opposite way around personally ...

anyway keep up the good work, look forward to seeing your session from today X


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> nice work.. im suprised you are doing more weight lat pull down than a direct low cable row ?? im always the opposite way around personally ...
> 
> anyway keep up the good work, look forward to seeing your session from today X


I find the cable row quite difficult probably more difficult than the pull down. I've got really weak shoulders and is it romboids? I don't know if that has something to do with it!


----------



## dipdabs

Well looks like no gym for me tonight afterall 

I took my boy to the cinema and was going to get back too late for the sitter. Never mind. Jack comes first and he deserved a treat. Well that and I wanted to see ice age 4 lol. He's at the childminders tomorrow so will definately go tomorrow then il try on Friday and Sunday too.


----------



## George-Bean

You can always work out at home ;-D


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> You can always work out at home ;-D


I find it hard to get the motivation at home to be honest. I do little things like abs and stretches with my bands at home but the gym is like my outlet where I can fuk off and forget my house being a tip or whatever lol


----------



## Breda

Kaywoodham said:


> I find it hard to get the motivation at home to be honest. I do little things like abs and stretches with my bands at home but the gym is like my outlet where I can fuk off and forget my house being a tip or whatever lol


Tidy up then


----------



## dipdabs

Breda said:


> Tidy up then


Thanks for the useful tip Breda lol


----------



## Breda

Kaywoodham said:


> Thanks for the useful tip Breda lol


Any time Woodham just tryin to be helpful tonight


----------



## pooky

One day off won't hurt u


----------



## dipdabs

Aslong as I get my 4 days in this week I'm happy. Pooky where u been?


----------



## massmansteve

Introduced cardio yet Kay ? I've started adding 30 min power walk instead of lunch - all adds up


----------



## flinty90

This is quiet this morning ???


----------



## dipdabs

Kay's left the building to sit and think very hard in her car about buying chocolate cos she's having a bad day lol


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Kay's left the building to sit and think very hard in her car about buying chocolate cos she's having a bad day lol


dont fcukin do it


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> dont fcukin do it


I didn't I felt guilty and ended up with a just chicken sandwich a a bag of apple and grapes. It didn't make my day better though chocolate would of lol


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> I didn't I felt guilty and ended up with a just chicken sandwich a a bag of apple and grapes. It didn't make my day better though chocolate would of lol


not it wouldnt have.. just more guilt X


----------



## dipdabs

You aren't convincing me here lol.

Off to gym


----------



## lxm

Woodham.. (new nickname ?)

Well done with not letting in! My usual vice would be a trip down to the local butchers in the car with my face tripping me!... couple homemade macaronipies... hmmhm then back up the road feeling a tad better but guilty!

Get a good amount of protien in you! Tuna/mackerel it will get rid of the cravings! happy thoughts


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> You aren't convincing me here lol.
> 
> Off to gym


Better i like it !!!


----------



## pooky

Kaywoodham said:


> Aslong as I get my 4 days in this week I'm happy. Pooky where u been?


working away as usual so not been on my comp. got my self one of those fancy iphone things now so ill be ere a lot more hopefully 

need to walk out that tapatalk thing tho at some point.

found a real good gym whilst ive been in norfolk this week and trained my [email protected] off.

hope ur ok little lady


----------



## dipdabs

pooky said:


> working away as usual so not been on my comp. got my self one of those fancy iphone things now so ill be ere a lot more hopefully
> 
> need to walk out that tapatalk thing tho at some point.
> 
> found a real good gym whilst ive been in norfolk this week and trained my [email protected] off.
> 
> hope ur ok little lady


About time you got with the times pooky I've had an iPhone for 2 years lol.

Tapatalks well easy it's what I always use and how I manage to talk ****e all day everyday lol.

Glad you are good and training is going well


----------



## pooky

yeh i know i know, technology and me just dont mix too well tho.

is it literlly like this but on ur fone then?

ill work it out iam sure.

just uploading some training pics from thos week. take a peek 

x


----------



## dipdabs

No tapatalk is way easier.

Will have a look later when I go on laptop!


----------



## Uriel

what in fuks name is going on in here???

there was a gym session today? write the fuking thing up fer fuks sake - there is less training going on in here than my sh1tty journal pmsl:laugh:


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> what in fuks name is going on in here???
> 
> there was a gym session today? write the fuking thing up fer fuks sake - there is less training going on in here than my sh1tty journal pmsl:laugh:


and thats fcukin unheard of lol !!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Uriel said:


> what in fuks name is going on in here???
> 
> there was a gym session today? write the fuking thing up fer fuks sake - there is less training going on in here than my sh1tty journal pmsl:laugh:


You call that thing a journal? I call it the life and times of a German.


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> what in fuks name is going on in here???
> 
> there was a gym session today? write the fuking thing up fer fuks sake - there is less training going on in here than my sh1tty journal pmsl:laugh:


I'm writing it when I get into bed u cnut


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm writing it when I get into bed u cnut


for fuks sake - are you fuk, you'll be milking your cat into a pair of soiled knickers lol x


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> and thats fcukin unheard of lol !!!


aren't you fat cnuts meant to be jolly? - thats just mean pmsl xx


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> for fuks sake - are you fuk, you'll be milking your cat into a pair of soiled knickers lol x


Stop sending me so many filthy pictures then!!!! I can't help the amount i need milking it's completely your fault! (the **** sexual fantasies of yours though were a little much when you got into it about the 12inch dildo, leave them ones for now baby not quite ready yet) xxxxx


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> aren't you fat cnuts meant to be jolly? - thats just mean pmsl xx


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


>


pmsl - just keeping you on your toes bro pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> pmsl - just keeping you on your toes bro pmsl


on my toes ?? im fcukin on my back now you nasty cnut... blown away


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> on my toes ?? im fcukin on my back now you nasty cnut... blown away


oh behave - your chubby little bum is all pinched now:laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

Don't be mean to flinty he's my new friend lol


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Don't be mean to flinty he's my new friend lol


i will treat that LOL as a that was a sarcastic comment pmsl !!


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> i will treat that LOL as a that was a sarcastic comment pmsl !!


Not at all flinty il sort him out Sunday for u


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Not at all flinty il sort him out Sunday for u


ahh he coming to see you again sunday his he .. thats nice.,

tell the cnut where nottingham is as he seems to fcukin bypass it !! unless the cnut is just scared X


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> Don't be mean to flinty he's my new friend lol


dont you be sticking up for this pedant pmsl - i'm taking this **** down to the locker in the gym......in jungle john's gym of agony lol


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> ahh he coming to see you again sunday his he .. thats nice.,
> 
> tell the cnut where nottingham is as he seems to fcukin bypass it !! unless the cnut is just scared X


He's scared. He was talking about it in his sleep the other night. Inbetween his snoring lol


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> ahh he coming to see you again sunday his he .. thats nice.,
> 
> tell the cnut where nottingham is as he seems to fcukin bypass it !! unless the cnut is just scared X


i'll scared you - i'm coming to see you real soon - BUT NOT on a cruise you junky fuk lol xx


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> dont you be sticking up for this pedant pmsl - i'm taking this **** down to the locker in the gym......in jungle john's gym of agony lol


dont talk fcukin pish bro i have still not managed to grow a fanny yet so you wont be any fcukin were near me pmsl !!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> dont talk fcukin pish bro* i have still not managed to grow a fanny yet* so you wont be any fcukin were near me pmsl !!!


not what i hear


----------



## Uriel




----------



## George-Bean

flinty90 said:


> dont talk fcukin pish bro i have still not managed to grow a fanny yet so you wont be any fcukin were near me pmsl !!!


I'd still worry, Uriels got a trick he wants to show you with sparkplugs ;-D

Its Champion.


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel can put his plug in my socket any day... Haha


----------



## dipdabs

Right so today I trained  can everyone hear me? TALKING OF TRAINING!!!

I also saw a woman in the gym who was DEF on steroids. She must of been... I have seen her before and assumed she must compete she is that in shape. I told myself if I saw her again I would ask her what she does. Anyway so she was in the changing rooms today along with a few other women who were chatting about going to do their circuits. The other women (without trying to sound offensive) were your typical middle aged type trying to get rid of some flab... I actually heard one of them say they had cake for breakfast... Because they are like this the mega fit woman really really stood out even more. I decided to ask her if she trained (in a very polite friendly manner) and I got the stroppiest snappiest answer back 'no I don't bodybuild just do the odd circuit and cardio' and she stormed out the changing room. I was a little shocked by the reaction but I am convinced now looking at her she must take steroids and perhaps didn't want to be found out which is why she went off in a huff. Silly really steroids or not she looks amazing, must be coming up 40 odd and surely being asked if you train would be more of a compliment? Hope I don't bump into her again! Lol.

Anyway session today:

4 x 8 Incline dumbbell press - 7kg (weight gone up slightly as was doing 2 sets 7kg 2 sets 6kg)

4 x 8 incline dumbbell flyes - 4kg (will put weight up next session)

4 x 8 skull crushers - 3kg (also putting weight up next time)

4 x 8 bench press - 20kg bar only (adding weight to bar next session as PT says I'm not allowed to bench again til I do lol)

Really good session, really relaxed and just what I needed. I would of usually done the bench press first but it was in use for a while. I was quite shaky with fatigue by the end but not too bad.

Had a long chat with the PT which was really good having a general chat about diets, drinking etc. He says he's really noticed a difference in my shape just over the last couple weeks and my shoulders are certainly starting to pull back now to where they should be instead of curving round. The exercises/stretches I've been doing have helped enormously. Anyone with a slight curve in their shoulders I highly recommend getting some resistance bands!

Diets been better than it has been the last few days so getting back on track with that slowly thank god  the salad bar and hot chicken selection in morrisons has been very helpful mmmmmm!!!

Should be training again tomorrow, if I am it's legs... And I don't understand why u all moan about your legs I love doing legs! Would love it more mind if my hamstrings weren't still hurting from Monday's deadlifts lol.


----------



## George-Bean

First off you wer'nt trying to talk to the woman while she was in the shower was ya?

Salad, you've seen my salad boxes, I don't do the leaves much as they just do nothing for me.

Glad you enjoyed training, thats what its all about.


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> First off you wer'nt trying to talk to the woman while she was in the shower was ya?
> 
> Salad, you've seen my salad boxes, I don't do the leaves much as they just do nothing for me.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed training, thats what its all about.


No I did wait til she was dressed lol. Although that wasn't much... She also walks around in Lycra crop tops and shorts! She can't be missed!

I'm not mad on leaves either. Full of peppers, tomatoes, boiled eggs etc. I may of had a little Florida salad thrown in there mind... Mmmmm


----------



## George-Bean

Theres a girl at our gym who runs, and I mean runs like forever on the treadmill, she wears those little knickers to run in and often has a wardrobe malfunction, her nicknames "Batwings", she really ought wear more lol.


----------



## Rykard

... and where was this gym again lol - just for the others of course..


----------



## dipdabs

Fingers crossed I can train legs this morning. I like doing legs


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> Fingers crossed I can train legs this morning. I like doing legs


What u got planned for legs Kay?


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Theres a girl at our gym who runs, and I mean runs like forever on the treadmill, she wears those little knickers to run in and often has a wardrobe malfunction, her nicknames "Batwings", she really ought wear more lol.


Pics or i call "nobatwing" lol...


----------



## dipdabs

Umm it will be laying leg curls, squats, reverse lunges and calf raises on the leg press


----------



## Fatstuff

What are reverse lunges?


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Umm it will be laying leg curls, squats, reverse lunges and calf raises on the leg press


Go heavy or stay home x


----------



## dipdabs

Instead of Lunging forward you lunge backwards


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> Go heavy or stay home x


I go as heavy as I can don't worry flinty lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> Instead of Lunging forward you lunge backwards


Fair do's, what's the benefits of these over standard ones?


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> Fair do's, what's the benefits of these over standard ones?


Ummm I can't remember... My PT did tell me but yeah can't remember. They're much more difficult though and a little less boring. Either this leg session or next I'm going to start doing them off a small step which again obviously makes it a lot harder


----------



## Beklet

Fatstuff said:


> Fair do's, what's the benefits of these over standard ones?


They're more likely to give me cramp 

I wouldn't call that a benefit though...


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

Fatstuff said:


> Fair do's, what's the benefits of these over standard ones?


balance, core id have said your muscles arent used to it that way so generally they're pretty good mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Right so today I trained  can everyone hear me? TALKING OF TRAINING!!!
> 
> I also saw a woman in the gym who was DEF on steroids. She must of been... I have seen her before and assumed she must compete she is that in shape. I told myself if I saw her again I would ask her what she does. Anyway so she was in the changing rooms today along with a few other women who were chatting about going to do their circuits. The other women (without trying to sound offensive) were your typical middle aged type trying to get rid of some flab... I actually heard one of them say they had cake for breakfast... Because they are like this the mega fit woman really really stood out even more. I decided to ask her if she trained (in a very polite friendly manner) and I got the stroppiest snappiest answer back 'no I don't bodybuild just do the odd circuit and cardio' and she stormed out the changing room. I was a little shocked by the reaction but I am convinced now looking at her she must take steroids and perhaps didn't want to be found out which is why she went off in a huff. Silly really steroids or not she looks amazing, must be coming up 40 odd and surely being asked if you train would be more of a compliment? Hope I don't bump into her again! Lol.
> 
> Anyway session today:
> 
> 4 x 8 Incline dumbbell press - 7kg (weight gone up slightly as was doing 2 sets 7kg 2 sets 6kg)
> 
> 4 x 8 incline dumbbell flyes - 4kg (will put weight up next session)
> 
> 4 x 8 skull crushers - 3kg (also putting weight up next time)
> 
> 4 x 8 bench press - 20kg bar only (adding weight to bar next session as PT says I'm not allowed to bench again til I do lol)
> 
> Really good session, really relaxed and just what I needed. I would of usually done the bench press first but it was in use for a while. I was quite shaky with fatigue by the end but not too bad.
> 
> Had a long chat with the PT which was really good having a general chat about diets, drinking etc. He says he's really noticed a difference in my shape just over the last couple weeks and my shoulders are certainly starting to pull back now to where they should be instead of curving round. The exercises/stretches I've been doing have helped enormously. Anyone with a slight curve in their shoulders I highly recommend getting some resistance bands!
> 
> Diets been better than it has been the last few days so getting back on track with that slowly thank god  the salad bar and hot chicken selection in morrisons has been very helpful mmmmmm!!!
> 
> Should be training again tomorrow, if I am it's legs... And I don't understand why u all moan about your legs I love doing legs! Would love it more mind if my hamstrings weren't still hurting from Monday's deadlifts lol.


 training


----------



## Fatstuff

Beklet said:


> They're more likely to give me cramp
> 
> I wouldn't call that a benefit though...


More likely to make me fall over lol!!


----------



## Beklet

Ah, Morrissons is awesome - love their salad bar - always a game how many boiled eggs I can fit on one of those pots


----------



## Fatstuff

U ever tried stiff legged deadlifts instead of leg curls Kay?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Fatstuff said:


> What are reverse lunges?





Kaywoodham said:


> Instead of Lunging forward you lunge backwards


pmsl easily ammused this morning


----------



## Fatstuff

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl easily ammused this morning


Bellend lol


----------



## Rykard

Fatstuff said:


> Fair do's, what's the benefits of these over standard ones?


less impact on the forward knee


----------



## dipdabs

Beklet said:


> Ah, Morrissons is awesome - love their salad bar - always a game how many boiled eggs I can fit on one of those pots


I know it's brilliant they have the boiled eggs I had 4 yesterday mmmmm


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> Bellend lol


He does have a point haha

But yeah balance is a lot harder to get doing the reverse ones and trying to keep the weight on your front leg takes a bit of concentration


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> I know it's brilliant they have the boiled eggs I had 4 yesterday mmmmm


Lol yeah who would have thought it eggs in water tasting yummy lol..


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> U ever tried stiff legged deadlifts instead of leg curls Kay?


Nope. I expect I will in the future but for now sticking to this as its a new routine and I really feel the laying leg curls working


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> Nope. I expect I will in the future but for now sticking to this as its a new routine and I really feel the laying leg curls working


That's cool


----------



## dipdabs

For everyone that has young children you should get them some of these



I have always given my son omega 3 fish oil, we ran out last week and I spotted these in home bargains. Although he's always had fish oil there has been a noticeable difference in behaviour, he's been content for longer and using a lot more concentration when doing things.


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> For everyone that has young children you should get them some of these
> 
> View attachment 89239
> 
> 
> I have always given my son omega 3 fish oil, we ran out last week and I spotted these in home bargains. Although he's always had fish oil there has been a noticeable difference in behaviour, he's been content for longer and using a lot more concentration when doing things.


mmm good tip chick, and good to see a mum taking proper care of her baby !!! X


----------



## big_jim_87

flinty90 said:


> mmm good tip chick, and good to see a mum taking proper care of her baby !!! X


just because she gives her kid Omega 3 dnt mean she ain't locking her kid in the cupboard under the stairs and beating with a stick...


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Nope. I expect I will in the future but for now sticking to this as its a new routine and I really feel the laying leg curls working


I like ham curls... dnt do much sldl since I ripped a hammy

they are a good move for sure!

just wanna add one thing tho

just because it feels good dnt mean its better... I get a better pump from extensions and kick backs then i do from squats and close grip bench but the squat n cgbp are better moves...


----------



## dipdabs

Right so another excellent leg session this morning!

4 x 8 on each.

Dumbell squat 8kg

Reverse lunges 8kg

Laying leg curls 10kg

Calf raises 80kg

The reverse lunges absolutely kill me. Obviously doing 8 on each leg for all 4 sets so counting to 16 to do both legs equally can feel like a long time but you know it's worked by how knackered you are!

Next leg session il look to put my squat and laying leg curl weight up I think.

Went to do a few abs exercises and my PT came over to ask if he could show me some more bits I could try. So now got weighted crunches to add in along with hanging leg raises but ones where you twist to one side to also work the oblique muscles. Absolutely love how helpful this guy is it just makes the whole experience a lot lot easier and I don't feel stupid asking him anything which is good. Although I'm not sure it's great when u realise you spend more time with your PT than anyone else lol.

Starting to get DOMS from doing chest yesterday, can't really complain though I think I've been quite lucky when it comes to getting it. So bring on the leg pain later!!


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> just because she gives her kid Omega 3 dnt mean she ain't locking her kid in the cupboard under the stairs and beating with a stick...


Jim that was a private conversation! And I beat him with a metal rod anyway, much more effective than a stick!


----------



## Fatstuff

big_jim_87 said:


> I like ham curls... dnt do much sldl since I ripped a hammy
> 
> they are a good move for sure!
> 
> just wanna add one thing tho
> 
> just because it feels good dnt mean its better... I get a better pump from extensions and kick backs then i do from squats and close grip bench but the squat n cgbp are better moves...


Looking good in the new avi mate (no ****.... Well maybe a bit lol)


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Jim that was a private conversation! And I beat him with a metal rod anyway, much more effective than a stick!


ah im taking notes...

1-cupboard under the stairs

2-metal rod

3-force feed oil

ok George is in for it now! in learning new stuff each day... up till now I just throw my shoe at him... he is only 15-16month old tho so bit of a learning curve but in getting there


----------



## big_jim_87

Fatstuff said:


> Looking good in the new avi mate (no ****.... Well maybe a bit lol)


thanks bud

my fav pic... was in the Beef mag, I stole it lol copy write that you cvnts! lol

nothing wrong with a bit of ****


----------



## dipdabs

So everyone moans my journal is full of sh1t then when training does go up nobody really comments. Anyone moans again I will be reminding them of this lol


----------



## Rick89

nice leg session

ive never done reverse lunges they sound awkward to say the least haha


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Right so another excellent leg session this morning!
> 
> 4 x 8 on each.
> 
> Dumbell squat 8kg
> 
> Reverse lunges 8kg
> 
> Laying leg curls 10kg
> 
> Calf raises 80kg
> 
> The reverse lunges absolutely kill me. Obviously doing 8 on each leg for all 4 sets so counting to 16 to do both legs equally can feel like a long time but you know it's worked by how knackered you are!
> 
> Next leg session il look to put my squat and laying leg curl weight up I think.
> 
> Went to do a few abs exercises and my PT came over to ask if he could show me some more bits I could try. So now got weighted crunches to add in along with hanging leg raises but ones where you twist to one side to also work the oblique muscles. Absolutely love how helpful this guy is it just makes the whole experience a lot lot easier and I don't feel stupid asking him anything which is good. Although I'm not sure it's great when u realise you spend more time with your PT than anyone else lol.
> 
> Starting to get DOMS from doing chest yesterday, can't really complain though I think I've been quite lucky when it comes to getting it. So bring on the leg pain later!!


good session but why dumbell squats ?

ill look for the answer in about 70 pages time ?


----------



## Fleg

Looks a good sessions Kay. Only thing id say is swap leg curls for SLDL. Yeah leg curls are gonna give you some development and particularly just starting out, but SLDL are superior and will also work the glutes more.

Sounds like a tough workout none the least well done


----------



## Fleg

Had to edit as I read you got rev lunges in there ^^


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> good session but why dumbell squats ?
> 
> ill look for the answer in about 70 pages time ?


Haha.

I hold the dumbells on my shoulders, it's easier to keep my balance, Good practice before I do it with the bar and even better because the bar is always being used!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Haha.
> 
> I hold the dumbells on my shoulders, it's easier to keep my balance, Good practice before I do it with the bar and even better because the bar is always being used!


same page :w00t:

its a false exercise , squatting with a barbell is the only way , last night a guy was in doing goblet squats hip thrusts on a swiss ball and just general crossfit type bs .

the only way to squat is to squat 

we have 3 squat racks and several bars but only 1 proper squat bar the knurling is fierce and the bar is 25kg alone so theres only me that gets to use it 

nice to see you sticking to my routine though :whistling:


----------



## Uriel

TBH because of the lack of trap and shoulder developement/ie padding (in Kay, many ladies and novices)- I think you'll find barbell accross the back and shoulders too uncomfortable....just my view.

I havent squatted for 14 years and my legs are ok


----------



## Uriel

I know loads of bodybuilders who no longer squat because of shot knees and lower backs - In my humble view - the mighty squat is way over rated for quad developement and is a core movement more than a quad movement and I can demonstrate it in any gym any day of any week


----------



## MRSTRONG

Uriel said:


> TBH because of the lack of trap and shoulder developement/ie padding (in Kay, many ladies and novices)- I think you'll find barbell accross the back and shoulders too uncomfortable....just my view.
> 
> I havent squatted for 14 years and my legs are ok
> 
> View attachment 89272


yes they are OK ....

they are just lean though nothing special and could be far better through squatting imo .

i know what you mean about the padding but the only way to combat that is through repetition and letting the area adapt and overcome .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Uriel said:


> I know loads of bodybuilders who no longer squat because of shot knees and lower backs - In my humble view - the mighty squat is way over rated for quad developement and is a core movement more than a quad movement and I can demonstrate it in any gym any day of any week


no other exercise places as much muscular or skeletal overload as the squat does .

yes you can develop good legs without squatting but you can build better legs with squatting ...



these are pretty old pictures and probably pre modern day leg press variants .


----------



## Beklet

ewen said:


> same page :w00t:
> 
> its a false exercise , squatting with a barbell is the only way , last night a guy was in doing goblet squats hip thrusts on a swiss ball and just general crossfit type bs .
> 
> the only way to squat is to squat
> 
> we have 3 squat racks and several bars but only 1 proper squat bar the knurling is fierce and the bar is 25kg alone so theres only me that gets to use it
> 
> nice to see you sticking to my routine though :whistling:


Texan grip? Ouch and awesome in equal measure......



Uriel said:


> TBH because of the lack of trap and shoulder developement/ie padding (in Kay, many ladies and novices)- I think you'll find barbell accross the back and shoulders too uncomfortable....just my view.
> 
> I havent squatted for 14 years and my legs are ok
> 
> View attachment 89272


Ah she will adapt though.....could always go the foam route...always cracks me up the lads who use pads for 40kg......

Squats build good glutes lol nowt worse than a saggy butt


----------



## MRSTRONG

Beklet said:


> Texan grip?


erm ....

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Texan%20grip

:whistling:


----------



## Tassotti

PMSL


----------



## Beklet

Lol...didn't know there was a name for that thing I did.......apparently the roper name s texan power bar....silly me, have always known it as the grip bar......PMSL


----------



## MRSTRONG

Beklet said:


> Lol...didn't know there was a name for that thing I did.......apparently the roper name s texan power bar....silly me, have always known it as the grip bar......PMSL


i have a line along my back where the knurling rips my skin off :lol:


----------



## Beklet

ewen said:


> i have a line along my back where the knurling rips my skin off :lol:


Used one once, it ripped the calluses and half the pads off my hands!


----------



## George-Bean

There is also the aspect of how squatting ever increasing weights makes you feel mentally. Squats make me walk out of the gym feeling like a God.


----------



## MRSTRONG

George-Bean said:


> There is also the aspect of how squatting ever increasing weights makes you feel mentally. Squats make me walk out of the gym feeling like a God.


the amount of feel good hormone released is astronomical intensified by being surrounded by weak cnuts not squatting then the walk out of the gym as bicep boys stare in awe is a great feeling


----------



## dipdabs

Well I'm happy squatting the way I am to be honest... Before I was squatting with no bar which done me good, I then started to squat with a 7kg medicine ball which done me better than good and now holding 8kg dumbbells on each shoulder to me is certainly squatting. Either way you have the weight in the same area, going down to the same position and then using your legs pushing the weight up through your legs as with the barbell. I'm near on failing on the last set so it must be doing something! Started like this to help my balance anyway as I'm quite wobbly with the big bar. My PT really does know what he's doing without a doubt in my mind, he knows what I want to do, has trained for years himself and is generally very knowledgable so I have no reason to question anything he gives me to do regardless of anyone's (very helpful and informative at times) opinions.

And with the laying leg curls it's also something I will be sticking to and not replacing for the time being. Perhaps when I next change my programme I can introduce stiff legged dead lifts then. I don't want to scrap something that's working and I'm enjoying. There will be a time when my programme will need changing so the good ones I'm not using now I can just use then


----------



## dipdabs

By the way well done everyone for joining me in training talk lol


----------



## dipdabs

Rick89 said:


> nice leg session
> 
> ive never done reverse lunges they sound awkward to say the least haha


Try them rick they are a killer lol


----------



## Uriel

Its ok btw ewen after all the sh1t you have been chatting behind my back on ukm lately trying to put people off me and you dont know me - whilst you are trying to shag people I didn't expect a compliment on my legs but they are better than plenty I see on stage every year, better than most on here and better than yours pmsl


----------



## George-Bean

Good legs Uri (no ****), got to hand that to ya!


----------



## Mingster

George-Bean said:


> Good legs Uri (no ****), got to hand that to ya!


They'd have a bit of size to them if you squatted mind:whistling:

Nice leg workout, Kay:thumb:


----------



## Uriel

the most beneficial excersize is one you enjoy and keep up - the least beneficial is the one that hurts and makes you stop trainimng

the squat is a great movement but its only a movement - probably key to a great core as you use 200 muscles to squat but its not required


----------



## MRSTRONG

Come on then uriel let's air whatever on your chest bro :lol:

What sh1t have I been chatting about you behind your back ?

I'm more than happy to call you a pr**k to your face or in this post aimed at you .

Your legs carry less fat than mine but that's it .

Pmsl you c0ckle x x x x x x

That enough kisses for you ?

Whatever your problem is pm me or shut the fcuk up .


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> I know loads of bodybuilders who no longer squat because of shot knees and lower backs - In my humble view - the mighty squat is way over rated for quad developement and is a core movement more than a quad movement and I can demonstrate it in any gym any day of any week


It all depends how u squat tbf, different variations place different stresses on different areas.

Bodybuilding type squat, bar slightly higher on back and legs closer together I believe is better for quad development , along with front squat would build excellent quads IMO.

Power/strength type squat, less emphasis on quads, more the entire body and core to move biggest weight possible, builds a stronger posterior chain.

Just my 2 pence


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> Come on then uriel let's air whatever on your chest bro :lol:
> 
> What sh1t have I been chatting about you behind your back ?
> 
> I'm more than happy to call you a pr**k to your face or in this post aimed at you .
> 
> Your legs carry less fat than mine but that's it .
> 
> Pmsl you c0ckle x x x x x x
> 
> That enough kisses for you ?
> 
> Whatever your problem is pm me or shut the fcuk up .


i can see a jeremy kyle episode coming on lol


----------



## Uriel

ewen said:


> Come on then uriel let's air whatever on your chest bro :lol:
> 
> What sh1t have I been chatting about you behind your back ?
> 
> I'm more than happy to call you a pr**k to your face or in this post aimed at you .
> 
> Your legs carry less fat than mine but that's it .
> 
> Pmsl you c0ckle x x x x x x
> 
> That enough kisses for you ?
> 
> Whatever your problem is pm me or shut the fcuk up .


its too late for pms and chummy talk - i have already taken it personally

but in your post you call me a pr**k which is bannable if i was as gay as you and reported such things

you have been training a few years and are a fat watery joke

you are not qualified in any way to judge physique so keep your personal opinions about my body to your unqualified silly self


----------



## George-Bean

My wifes got plenty of handbags you can borrow.


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> its too late for pms and chummy talk - i have already taken it personally


----------



## MRSTRONG

Uriel said:


> its too late for pms and chummy talk - i have already taken it personally


Take it however the fcuk you want pal .


----------



## Fatstuff

Have i missed something here?


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Have i missed something here?


Not yet lol


----------



## Loveleelady

ewen said:


> Take it however the fcuk you want pal .


lols oooo this is gettin x rated!!


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

come on chaps lets not ruin kays journal! start a new thread.......'handbags at dawn'


----------



## Fatstuff

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> come on chaps lets not ruin kays journal! start a new thread.......'handbags at dawn'


Do one, this is about to get good lol


----------



## Uriel

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> come on chaps lets not ruin kays journal! start a new thread.......'handbags at dawn'


i actually agree but some people cant see though a tren ego imbalance and accept a different opinion without getting personal...stinks if insecurity to me.....i amd happy to get off a training journal with it though


----------



## dipdabs

Crack on lol

I did read ewens comment and found it a little insensitive sounding, opinion or not perhaps could of been said better and I would of snapped at it too.

But that's just my opinion...


----------



## lxm

Hi kay,


----------



## Fatstuff

lxm said:


> Hi kay,


creepy:rolleye:


----------



## dipdabs

Hi lxm how r u today


----------



## Tommy10

Fatstuff said:


> Do one, this is about to get good lol


Agreed! ... As U were boys ...


----------



## dipdabs

Tommy10 said:


> Agreed! ... As U were boys ...


Don't just join in now, the rule is you have to discuss my training tell me how great I'm looking and then u can crack on with the bitching lollll


----------



## lxm

Im brilliant kay.. thanks for the concern... :innocent:

Just finished a 12hr shift at work and off to bed!



Kaywoodham said:


> the rule is you have to discuss my training tell me how great I'm looking


Im quite perceptive to the raw 'alt girl' type photos.. you know the one in the album crop top + legs... That done it for me :sneaky2:



Fatstuff said:


> creepy:rolleye:


im allowed once in a blue moon eh ?.... :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs

Crop top? Who's album you been looking at cos it's not mine... Lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Uriel said:


> TBH because of the lack of trap and shoulder developement/ie padding (in Kay, many ladies and novices)- I think you'll find barbell accross the back and shoulders too uncomfortable....just my view.
> 
> I havent squatted for 14 years and my legs are ok
> 
> View attachment 89272


ok Im not missing out on this! Boom! quad whoring!










I do squat...


----------



## Uriel

nice and lean, vascular, good upper quad mass - need more mass around the knee/teardrop but brilliant pants lol

jim - do you lay on the floor to flush the fuking bog? whats with the floor length drawchord?


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> nice and lean, vascular, good upper quad mass - need more mass around the knee/teardrop but brilliant pants lol


Shame he can't fill them :lol:

Fcukin awesome u unit!!!


----------



## Uriel

Still waiting on a pic of the mouth - ewens fattyquads pic:whistling:


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> Shame he can't fill them :lol:
> 
> Fcukin awesome u unit!!!


he can - but with sh1t pmsl

yip jim is a top bro - came on masses over the last 3 years


----------



## Fatstuff

U 25 jim??


----------



## flinty90

I would get my quads out but i dont want too lol..


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> I would get my quads out but i dont want too lol..


careful bro - there'll be 2 turks around them with knives - slicing them into pitta pockets and chilli sauce before you know it:laugh:


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> careful bro - there'll be 2 turks around them with knives - slicing them into pitta pockets and chilli sauce before you know it:laugh:


Your getting to be a cnut to me arent ya x


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Your getting to be a cnut to me arent ya x


i need ya snapping at me heels bro - only through antagonising you can i be certain ti hit 19 stone next blast lol...still luvs ya


----------



## lxm

Early starters... fhk sake


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> i need ya snapping at me heels bro - only through antagonising you can i be certain ti hit 19 stone next blast lol...still luvs ya


pmsl .. is that what your doing ... try coming for a training session you cnut and see how much that forces you up to 19 stone when im strangling you with a barbell whilst cramming my nuts down your throat till you lift the cnut off your chest lol X


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> whilst cramming my nuts down your throat till you lift the cnut off your chest lol X


i knew this training issue with you was a rouse to get me to try gay love lol


----------



## dipdabs

Jim clearly has to use the disabled toilet after squatting...

I love all these man leg pics... Anyone want to add some more?


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Jim clearly has to use the disabled toilet after squatting...
> 
> I love all these man leg pics... Anyone want to add some more?


will middle leg do ???


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> will middle leg do ???


Yeahhhh coooourssssse!


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeahhhh coooourssssse!


ah but i thought it was a big turn off of yours a blokes middle leg pic when they didnt even know you lol...

ask uriel for a pic of my middle leg. i know the cnut has one and still drags himself off over it every night !!!


----------



## dipdabs

Well It wouldn't usually be my thing but I don't mind today if anyone wants to share.

Omg he told me he was doing that with my pics! Going to have words with him!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> will middle leg do ???


make an exception for you - only cause it has more muscle than the ones either side of it lol


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> Jim clearly has to use the disabled toilet after squatting...


man that is hardcore.....but i heard real big guys just lay on the floor and let it slide out side ways then grag themselves to the carpark using their fingertips only lol


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> man that is hardcore.....but i heard real big guys just lay on the floor and let it slide out side ways then grag themselves to the carpark using their fingertips only lol


I was actually close to this yesterday.

And my quads are better than all of yours  .....



And nobody is allowed to disagree or I'm banning you from my journal


----------



## lxm

Kay

thats the pic!


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> Anyone want to add some more?


oooooooohhh go on then


----------



## flinty90

Kay you got thread end hanging from your shirt lol

sorry there your legs hehehe  XX


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> I was actually close to this yesterday.
> 
> And my quads are better than all of yours  .....
> 
> View attachment 89312
> 
> 
> And nobody is allowed to disagree or I'm banning you from my journal


Can't see properly u will have to lift the nightie up a bit :rolleye:


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> oooooooohhh go on then
> 
> View attachment 89313
> View attachment 89314
> View attachment 89315


Sexxxyyyy


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> Sexxxyyyy


oooh. i work out:thumbup1: lol


----------



## dipdabs

Right that is a top not a nightie or a crop top lol


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> oooh. i work out:thumbup1: lol


Alright let's not burst into song lol


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> Kay you got thread end hanging from your shirt lol
> 
> sorry there your legs hehehe  XX


I still don't see a pic of yours flinty!? Lol


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> I still don't see a pic of yours flinty!? Lol


flintynomiddleleg?


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> Right that is a top not a nightie or a crop top lol


Whoops haha my bad!!


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> flintynomiddleleg?


That's what I'm thinking


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> flintynomiddleleg?


Noanylegs!!


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> Noanylegs!!


I don't see yours either!


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> Noanylegs!!


flintys legs post cut


----------



## Uriel

got his wee lunchbox out in that pic too lol


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> That's what I'm thinking


ask queenie for my middle leg shots X there awesome


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't see yours either!


Lol, I got no legs either!! I got a good pic of my 3rd leg but u need AL access


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, I got no legs either!! I got a good pic of my 3rd leg but u need AL access


good? err....lol....knock the cheese of it and retake:laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> good? err....lol....knock the cheese of it and retake:laugh:


That gives it character lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> got his wee lunchbox out in that pic too lol


lol im fcukin cute though bro you got to admit it


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> That gives it character lol


and actual nutritional value (boak)


----------



## Uriel

fatstuffnosoap


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> and actual nutritional value (boak)


Plenty of bioavailable protein there son!!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> lol im fcukin cute though bro you got to admit it


i have that pic on my netbook with your face i put on it:laugh: i'm in work though


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> Plenty of bioavailable protein there son!!


i thought you were holding a lion bar lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> i thought you were holding a lion bar lol


It's vascular too  ribbed, for her pleasure


----------



## dipdabs

See where talk of training gets me lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol back on track then Kay - training/diet today?


----------



## big_jim_87

Uriel said:


> nice and lean, vascular, good upper quad mass - need more mass around the knee/teardrop but brilliant pants lol
> 
> jim - do you lay on the floor to flush the fuking bog? whats with the floor length drawchord?


lol thats the spaks toilet in the view cinema... all the cords are that long... this isn't my houses bog lol


----------



## Tassotti

So mid-film, you thought

"This is the perfect time for a quad shot"

Okkaaaaaaaay


----------



## big_jim_87

Fatstuff said:


> Shame he can't fill them :lol:
> 
> Fcukin awesome u unit!!!


well this is a bbing forum not a cock size forum... if it was tho you'd win hands down cause your a massive dick!


----------



## Uriel

big_jim_87 said:


> lol thats the spaks toilet in the view cinema... all the cords are that long... this isn't my houses bog lol


lol...nice to see yu be a bit more you again bro.....and i know i say it all the time but i wish your old mate massivemonster would post - he was a funny cnut lol...say hello to him from me.

And good luck with your ongoing training mate - mint physique


----------



## big_jim_87

Fatstuff said:


> U 25 jim??


yea... only just turned on 4/7/12... ill be 30 before I know it and like is pretty much over then...


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> Lol back on track then Kay - training/diet today?


yeah spongo - you talk less training and stir more sh1tpots than any cnut on the forum:laugh:


----------



## Uriel

big_jim_87 said:


> yea... only just turned on 4/7/12... ill be 30 before I know it and *like is pretty much over then..*.


ouch - jeezus.....funny - thats when it pretty much started for me lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Tassotti said:


> So mid-film, you thought
> 
> "This is the perfect time for a quad shot"
> 
> Okkaaaaaaaay


who said it was mid film? could be before or after... but yes it was mid film lol needed a poo and was wiping my bum looked down and thought... God my legs are awesome! snap! lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Uriel said:


> lol...nice to see yu be a bit more you again bro.....and i know i say it all the time but i wish your old mate massivemonster would post - he was a funny cnut lol...say hello to him from me.
> 
> And good luck with your ongoing training mate - mint physique


he reads a bit on er but hasn't posted in about 2yrs... will pass on the hello.

thanks bud, prep time now... Brits is just around the corner now


----------



## dipdabs

Training today - no gym and currently in subway... Lalalalala


----------



## Fatstuff

big_jim_87 said:


> yea... only just turned on 4/7/12... ill be 30 before I know it and like is pretty much over then...


Years of growing left in u as well!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> yeah spongo - you talk less training and stir more sh1tpots than any cnut on the forum:laugh:


U got me all wrong lol :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Training today - no gym and currently in subway... Lalalalala


what Sub?


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> what Sub?


Plain chicken in a wholemeal roll with salad and no sauce  I did have half of my boys cookie though lol


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Plain chicken in a wholemeal roll with salad and no sauce  I did have half of my boys cookie though lol


subway chicken isnt really chicken though its fcukin chicke bits made into a preformed paste and then re set to look like chicken chunks .. yuk...

i loke subway but stay clear of all there crap like that.. i like the tuna mayo subs with everything (except green pepper) lol and adding loads of jalapenos and southwest chipotle sauce.. on honey oat of course x


----------



## flinty90

big_jim_87 said:


> what Sub?


Jim with your prep atarting mate hows that put you in regards to still doing this shizzle for me ?? are you still taking on clients bro ??


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> subway chicken isnt really chicken though its fcukin chicke bits made into a preformed paste and then re set to look like chicken chunks .. yuk...
> 
> i loke subway but stay clear of all there crap like that.. i like the tuna mayo subs with everything (except green pepper) lol and adding loads of jalapenos and southwest chipotle sauce.. on honey oat of course x


I don't care chicken is chicken to me lol I know thats what then places serve but I couldn't take my own chicken in lol. And I wouldn't be sure any of their sauces are much healthier than their chicken you know...


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't care chicken is chicken to me lol I know thats what then places serve but I couldn't take my own chicken in lol. And I wouldn't be sure any of their sauces are much healthier than their chicken you know...


probably not, but i will take my chance with a sauce rather than a piece of something that a chicken probably stood in lol


----------



## George-Bean

I snook in more steak ;-D

Wife thinks we have an everlasting bag of Iceland steaks in the freezer, shes on to me.


----------



## dipdabs

If it tastes like chicken and looks like chicken who am I to argue lol I'd rather go for that thinking there has to be a bit of protein in it somewhere than a sauce I know is full of fat and sugar lol


----------



## lxm

My local subway staff hate me...










I have to ask for "MORE " about 5 times when they are filling my sub with the salad, they dont seem to grasp that the 3 olives they give in response to ' MORE' isnt enough....

Subway club, honeyoat bread.. Lettuce.. olives.. red onions.. tomato... Honey mustard, south western, Oh cheese and toasted. ta


----------



## Uriel

real men eat meatball subs anyway....washed down with cheap bavarian lager taken from a tramp at the door:laugh:


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> subway chicken isnt really chicken though its fcukin chicke bits made into a preformed paste and then re set to look like chicken chunks .. yuk...
> 
> i loke subway but stay clear of all there crap like that.. i like the tuna mayo subs with everything (except green pepper) lol and adding loads of jalapenos and southwest chipotle sauce.. on honey oat of course x


the lads at subway tell me there is a uk wide joke that tuna is the only one they all [email protected] in pmsl


----------



## lxm

the tuna is simply mush.. have you seen it ? 80% wattery mayo 20% tuna


----------



## Uriel

lxm said:


> the tuna is simply mush.. have you seen it ? 80% wattery mayo 20% tuna


5% semen


----------



## lxm

Uriel said:


> 5% semen


Ah youcnuts finally decide to respond to a post thats not come from the 'innter circle' hoorah. :sneaky2:

its nice to include all (not that im butthurt)


----------



## Uriel

lxm said:


> Ah youcnuts finally decide to respond to a post thats not come from the 'innter circle' hoorah. :sneaky2:
> 
> its nice to include all (not that im butthurt)


you know you are in when i tell u your a cnut....

you cnut lol


----------



## dipdabs

Ahhhh lxm you are now a Cnut lol


----------



## big_jim_87

flinty90 said:


> Jim with your prep atarting mate hows that put you in regards to still doing this shizzle for me ?? are you still taking on clients bro ??


yea bud


----------



## dipdabs

Is it normal for dogs to love apples?



And just a great pic of my lad I wanted to share


----------



## flinty90

my dog loves grapes lol


----------



## lxm

Nice pics Kay. : )


----------



## Uriel

my boxers loved apples and anything really (probably doesnt mean they should have them lol) - they used to fuk around playing with a grape for ages....

they were funny - when i smoked - they would draw in exhaled smoke like baccy starved beagles lol - they loved it and me mum used to let them lick wine orr her fingers - 10 fingers and they were half pi55ed - really funny to watch when i was 15 or so


----------



## dipdabs

Bella is partial to a grape aswell.

My nan use to have a white Alsatian who use to actually peel the grape skin off with her claws and eat them without the skin. Unfortunately she could do the same with a bag of humbugs and take all the wrappers off and I remember her being very sick from it one day lol


----------



## dipdabs

Mmm nice little late night snack


----------



## George-Bean

ya made me hungry, Ima gonna raid the fridge,


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 89378
> 
> 
> Mmm nice little late night snack


Very nice...

This is just breakfast,


----------



## dipdabs

LunaticSamurai said:


> Very nice...
> 
> This is just breakfast,
> 
> View attachment 89380


Nothing better than munching a load of fried eggs!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Kaywoodham said:


> Nothing better than munching a load of fried eggs!


Got to add two toast with that too... Every morning. :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean

I just had these, mock vol au vents, said "vollyvons for the barbarians). Just substitute the pastry for celery.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

George-Bean said:


> I just had these, mock vol au vents, said "vollyvons for the barbarians). Just substitute the pastry for celery.


I had celery yesterday with peanut butter on...


----------



## George-Bean

> I had celery yesterday with peanut butter on...


Thats dedication lol


----------



## dipdabs

LunaticSamurai said:


> Got to add two toast with that too... Every morning. :thumb:


U must be bulking!?


----------



## dipdabs

What's on them George? I'm quite partial to a bit of celery!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Kaywoodham said:


> U must be bulking!?


Trying to lean bulk... The toast makes up most of my carbs for the day.


----------



## George-Bean

cottage cheese, tuna and a mild salsa dip.

They are pretty tasty.


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> cottage cheese, tuna and a mild salsa dip.
> 
> They are pretty tasty.


I will have to give it a go!

I love avocado, chicken breast and salsa sauce it's lovely... I bet that's nice with cottage cheese on too mmmm


----------



## dipdabs

I'm shattered. Roll on tomorrow. Night everyone! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## tonyc74

Thought this journal was full of smut and I'm disappointed to see diet food! Think I'll watch Spartacus!


----------



## lxm

Morning kiddies.

George... Impressed with that snack.. some seriously innovative ideas...

p.s. ditch the value and smartprice tuna! Asda currently doing 4 tins of princes for £3 (and its not mush)


----------



## dipdabs

Haha I love the fact u can see all George's tuna and eggs fully stocked at all times lol


----------



## Tassotti

I wouldn't even give smart price tuna to the cat ! Come on George. Things can't be that tight


----------



## George-Bean

Tassotti said:


> I wouldn't even give smart price tuna to the cat ! Come on George. Things can't be that tight


Min wage mate and there's so many things I want ;-D


----------



## Tassotti

George-Bean said:


> Min wage mate and there's so many things I want ;-D


Furry Muff.Get a new job ..Oh and a haircut


----------



## lxm

No better way to spend a sunday morning, taking a rattling because of his brand choice of tuna.

:laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

Hiiiii 

So yesterday morning I trained... Think shoulders and biceps? Anyway I don't care lol this is what I done:

4 x 8 of each

Overhead dumbell press 7kg

Lateral raises 4kg

Face pulls 7.5kg

Hammer curls 6kg (up 1kg from last session)

Bit of DOMs today in biceps, by the last set on the hammer curls I was knackered and shaking like a leaf with fatigue so was near on failing. All good though brilliant session.

Every session I have been sticking to my shoulder exercises with my resistance bands to reset my shoulders from the unnatural curve they have. Amazing the difference in my posture in just a few weeks. Walking a lot straighter and now when I start to slouch its that that starts to feel uncomfortable. So getting there with that!


----------



## dipdabs

Considering I've spent over a week eating rubbish, I'm not looking too bad lol


----------



## Hartman

Kaywoodham said:


> Considering I've spent over a week eating rubbish, I'm not looking too bad lol
> 
> View attachment 89534
> View attachment 89535


Show off!


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Considering I've spent over a week eating rubbish, I'm not looking too bad lol
> 
> View attachment 89534
> View attachment 89535


MEH !!! scruff x


----------



## dipdabs

Too right show off I work hard for this lol


----------



## big_jim_87

you look ok...


----------



## lxm

Wow. keep the pics comming

Your tummy looks fab,

Dont think shorts are appropriate though.. Especially matched with neon pink top :innocent:

Btw we are doing DB presses of the same weight..... *COUGH* :mellow:


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> you look ok...


I know it's just ok but it's better than I was so I'm happy lol


----------



## Hartman

Kaywoodham said:


> Too right show off I work hard for this lol


Hey... Show off means well done.

Now back to work!


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> Wow. keep the pics comming
> 
> Your tummy looks fab,
> 
> Dont think shorts are appropriate though.. Especially matched with neon pink top :innocent:
> 
> Btw we are doing DB presses of the same weight..... *COUGH* :mellow:


Thank you 

I'm not sure u should admit that lxm lol


----------



## eezy1

how dare you label this a journal :rolleye:


----------



## dipdabs

Hartman said:


> Hey... Show off means well done.
> 
> Now back to work!


Thanks Hartman


----------



## dipdabs

I swear all the guys can give all the other guys really nice compliments but me... Noooo. lol . Homos


----------



## Hartman

****? That's just a challenge so all us guys will step up to display our manliness....

I'm on to you....

Perv


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> I know it's just ok but it's better than I was so I'm happy lol


lol i was pulling your flaps

you look very nice!


----------



## dipdabs

Hartman said:


> ****? That's just a challenge so all us guys will step up to display our manliness....
> 
> I'm on to you....
> 
> Perv


Ohhh how did u guess! Your intelligence is beyond me! Haha


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> lol i was pulling your flaps
> 
> you look very nice!


Thats better jim lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Thats better jim lol


try not to lick too much bum as i can see yours gets plenty of tongue up it in this journal all ready lol.

how old is your littlen now?


----------



## big_jim_87

think i read 3 in here before...


----------



## big_jim_87

also how ling you been training and dieting?


----------



## George-Bean

Picture reps.

Looking good. Glad your happy in your skin, Its a nice feeling.


----------



## dipdabs

He was 3 in June. He was poorly yesterday the poor sod, horrendous trapped wind all day he was in clip!

I started training at the end of February, was out of it April - mid may with an injury. Was sometimes only making it to the gym at first once or twice a week. Dieting - I haven't as such really to be honest. I was just trying to eat healthy and normal before. Then when I joined here about a month or so ago I experimented a bit with macros etc was going to try and 'bulk' but then I was told I didn't need to as such. Experimented a bit with keto for a week but not to lose weight it was to see how my dodgy stomach felt with no carbs - but I found it really hard to stick to and enjoy my food. Then the last week and a half I've been kind of healthy but not really with all the rubbish thrown in lol.


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> Picture reps.
> 
> Looking good. Glad your happy in your skin, Its a nice feeling.


Thanks George. It's mad to think I walk around in a bikini at the beach now, I never would of last summer. People stare, I don't know if it's my stretch marks or abs (that no other females seem to have) but I don't care lalalalala


----------



## tonyc74

good body shame about the room (again) :whistling:


----------



## George-Bean

tonyc74 said:


> good body shame about the room (again) :whistling:


hahaha Thats young girls for you these days ;-D


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> hahaha Thats young girls for you these days ;-D


I've lived on my own years. My whole house is always spotless but my room becomes the washing dumping ground, specially after I've got dressed!


----------



## George-Bean

I'm only pulling your leg ;-D


----------



## tonyc74

George-Bean said:


> hahaha Thats young girls for you these days ;-D


lol i was sick on a girls bedroom floor at uni and luckily it was covered in her clothes so it didnt go on her carpet!

did cost me a meal out tho ha ha !


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> I'm only pulling your leg ;-D


I'll pull yours in a minute


----------



## George-Bean

So you scoffed ice cream today eh?


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> So you scoffed ice cream today eh?


I did... And I'm not even getting into what else I've eaten. I've been really really bad the worst I've been in months and months!


----------



## dipdabs

What's peoples thoughts on doing a cut just to see what I have underneath?


----------



## George-Bean

I do a "Gym Account" book, you know what that is?


----------



## biglbs

Only trouble is.................................you could not use the same clothing again ,,,,,but yea,go for it pics or no cut...


----------



## eezy1

uve got skin n bone underneath :laugh: bulk you runt x


----------



## dipdabs

To me I feel quite fat right now lol. And I have alot more muscle than I did, infact I didn't have any before. I know a lot of people who do it to see where they need to really progress.... Hmm duno.


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> I do a "Gym Account" book, you know what that is?


Nope what is it?


----------



## George-Bean

Well you keep a small book for the gym right? One with your weights, reps and routines etc right?

Well in the back of mine I have a calorie account, if I have a sin, say an extra tea (52 calories) or a mars bar (280 calories) then I do EXTRA cardio to the value in calories at the gym.

I never have stuff like mars bars but you get the way it works ;-D


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> Well you keep a small book for the gym right? One with your weights, reps and routines etc right?
> 
> Well in the back of mine I have a calorie account, if I have a sin, say an extra tea (52 calories) or a mars bar (280 calories) then I do EXTRA cardio to the value in calories at the gym.
> 
> I never have stuff like mars bars but you get the way it works ;-D


Nooo I never keep a book lol. I carry about tiny scraps of paper I've scribbles on lol. I could probably just eat what I eat now and introduce some cardio. Something I've been thinking I should get started on....


----------



## Conscript

You can't out run a bad diet Kay! Although it appears you're doing a good job in your pics!


----------



## dipdabs

Conscript said:


> You can't out run a bad diet Kay! Although it appears you're doing a good job in your pics!


Ah no I would eat clean. This last week I've been completely off the wagon and eating rubbish I wouldn't normally eat. But saying that I think I've just clicked why...


----------



## dipdabs

Conscript said:


> You can't out run a bad diet Kay! Although it appears you're doing a good job in your pics!


Ps welcome to my journal.. Or not journal as some would say lol


----------



## Conscript

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah no I would eat clean. This last week I've been completely off the wagon and eating rubbish I wouldn't normally eat. But saying that I think I've just clicked why...


Preggers? Got to make allowances for these things! 

We all slip up, I just try and nail it through the week and come off the wagon at the weekends! Then saddle back up on Monday and charge for the hills at race speed!



Kaywoodham said:


> Ps welcome to my journal.. Or not journal as some would say lol


Thanks, it's nice in here, full of all sorts of characters to help you a long your way! Good luck, and welcome to the board... :lol: ...always was late to the party!!

You look very pretty in your pics btw!  ((( :devil2: )))


----------



## dipdabs

Conscript said:


> Preggers? Got to make allowances for these things!
> 
> We all slip up, I just try and nail it through the week and come off the wagon at the weekends! Then saddle back up on Monday and charge for the hills at race speed!
> 
> Thanks, it's nice in here, full of all sorts of characters to help you a long your way! Good luck, and welcome to the board... :lol: ...always was late to the party!!
> 
> You look very pretty in your pics btw!  ((( :devil2: )))


No def not preggers! Ha no way. Women do have 'changes' happen to them every month though obviously which can change eating habits etc around it. Like everyone wanted to know that ha.

Yup lots of lovely people in here, lucky to have them for advice and support 

And thanks


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Conscript said:


> Preggers? Got to make allowances for these things!
> 
> We all slip up, I just try and nail it through the week and come off the wagon at the weekends! Then saddle back up on Monday and charge for the hills at race speed!
> 
> Thanks, it's nice in here, full of all sorts of characters to help you a long your way! Good luck, and welcome to the board... :lol: ...always was late to the party!!
> 
> You look very pretty in your pics btw!  ((( :devil2: )))


yeah man theres a lil scoob gonna be running about in 9 months lol jokes ... well done on the progress pics doe kay , hows that keto diet thing going ..?


----------



## lxm

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> yeah man theres a lil scoob gonna be running about in 9 months lol jokes ... well done on the progress pics doe kay , hows that keto diet thing going ..?


anyone else *not laughing?*


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> anyone else *not laughing?*


Now I am lol


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

lxm said:


> anyone else *not laughing?*


well im lauighing at you coffin dodger old man... Get a life n stop commenting on everything i write u stupid low life pr**k ...sorry kay for writing this on ur journal just that lxm ****es me off the stupid dinlo


----------



## lxm

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> well im lauighing at you coffin dodger old man... Get a life n stop commenting on everything i write u stupid low life pr**k ...sorry kay for writing this on ur journal just that lxm ****es me off the stupid dinlo


Bruv, Calm the ham.

I dont even know you innit ? geeze.

There wont be lil scoobs running around. Okay ? Certainly not after your baws are given a good ****ing by my size 12 boot:blowme:


----------



## hackskii

Kaywoodham said:


> Considering I've spent over a week eating rubbish, I'm not looking too bad lol
> 
> View attachment 89534
> View attachment 89535


Clean up your room, and make that bed now. :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

hackskii said:


> Clean up your room, and make that bed now. :lol:


I make my bed about 5 times a day hackskii. My boy hides in it constantly saying 'I'm hiding in your bed come find me' lol


----------



## chickenlegs

Kaywoodham said:


> Thanks George. It's mad to think I walk around in a bikini at the beach now, I never would of last summer. People stare, I don't know if it's my stretch marks or abs (that no other females seem to have) but I don't care lalalalala


Good on yer!


----------



## 3752

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> well im lauighing at you coffin dodger old man... Get a life n stop commenting on everything i write u stupid low life pr**k ...sorry kay for writing this on ur journal just that lxm ****es me off the stupid dinlo


Insulting is not allowed you have been warned do it again and you will be banned, if a member provokes you report them

So we can deal with the situation do not insult other members


----------



## hackskii

Pscarb said:


> Insulting is not allowed you have been warned do it again and you will be banned, if a member provokes you report them
> 
> So we can deal with the situation do not insult other members


Paul, they are doing the ignore thing.


----------



## hackskii

Kaywoodham said:


> I make my bed about 5 times a day hackskii. My boy hides in it constantly saying 'I'm hiding in your bed come find me' lol


How old is your boy?

You do know cleanliness is next to godliness right? :lol:

I don't really care but you seem to have a following and I am looking out for you to clean the room before you take pictures of yourself.

Geez....lol

Dang boys are fighting over you.......lol


----------



## dipdabs

hackskii said:


> How old is your boy?
> 
> You do know cleanliness is next to godliness right? :lol:
> 
> I don't really care but you seem to have a following and I am looking out for you to clean the room before you take pictures of yourself.
> 
> Geez....lol
> 
> Dang boys are fighting over you.......lol


He's 3!

Umm my house isn't dirty il have you know you wouldn't find a bit of dust on a skirting lol, a few bits of clothing and a hell of a lot of fire engines may be around to trip over but that's about it 

(ok I'm lying about the dust thing, but you get my point lol)


----------



## dipdabs

Anyone got anymore to say on the cutting thing to see what muscle is underneath etc?


----------



## hackskii

Kaywoodham said:


> He's 3!
> 
> Umm my house isn't dirty il have you know you wouldn't find a bit of dust on a skirting lol, a few bits of clothing and a hell of a lot of fire engines may be around to trip over but that's about it
> 
> (ok I'm lying about the dust thing, but you get my point lol)


Easy girl, I aint judging, just giving a bit of friendly advice.

I remember my daughter at 3, she was more fun than a barrel of laughs.

But then the dusting of Swiss Miss on the bed for chocolate coco, and crayons on the walls,,,,, AHem....lol

Kids are awesome.


----------



## Breda

Kaywoodham said:


> Anyone got anymore to say on the cutting thing to see what muscle is underneath etc?


What are your goals again?

Last time i saw you were pretty lean so if you can't see whats underneath thats probably because there's not much muscle underneath just yet. IMO you should continue as you are girl


----------



## hackskii

Kaywoodham said:


> Anyone got anymore to say on the cutting thing to see what muscle is underneath etc?


Yes, HIIT, calorie deficit, carb cycling.

Other than that, lol


----------



## hackskii

Breda said:


> What are your goals again?
> 
> Last time i saw you were pretty lean so if you can't see whats underneath thats probably because there's not much muscle underneath just yet. IMO you should continue as you are girl


Hey Brother, lets keep this as a non journal for a moment, let the boys vent for a min....lol

On a serious note, goals are a good thing.


----------



## dipdabs

hackskii said:


> Easy girl, I aint judging, just giving a bit of friendly advice.
> 
> I remember my daughter at 3, she was more fun than a barrel of laughs.
> 
> But then the dusting of Swiss Miss on the bed for chocolate coco, and crayons on the walls,,,,, AHem....lol
> 
> Kids are awesome.


Ah I know u weren't judging! Lol. Sorry i can come across like I'm snapping at times when I'm actually saying it in the most playful manner as poss lol. Harder to put across what u mean with writing at times I think 

He's a funny lad, could do with some duck tape at times though lol <3


----------



## dipdabs

Goals was fitness model look but now I want to compete next season in bikini class


----------



## Breda

hackskii said:


> Hey Brother, lets keep this as a non journal for a moment, let the boys vent for a min....lol
> 
> On a serious note, goals are a good thing.


Mate you lost me after Hey Brother lol


----------



## Uriel

get ur bf measured by caliper....try a mini "lean bulk" adjusting calories and protein to gain weight and maintain bf reading over 3 months (get same persone/same calculation each month and adjust if gaining or losing fat.

I think you have arournd 3 lb of lean muscle maybe a little more in that time natty...........IMO there is no point cutting ATM - you are lean as fuk


----------



## hackskii

Breda said:


> Mate you lost me after Hey Brother lol


Well, and I thought I was being subtle... :lol:

My bad.....haaaa haaa

I think I know what she wants (not sex you guys).

PM me for validation kay, I do think I know.


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> He was 3 in June. He was poorly yesterday the poor sod, horrendous trapped wind all day he was in clip!
> 
> I started training at the end of February, was out of it April - mid may with an injury. Was sometimes only making it to the gym at first once or twice a week. Dieting - I haven't as such really to be honest. I was just trying to eat healthy and normal before. Then when I joined here about a month or so ago I experimented a bit with macros etc was going to try and 'bulk' but then I was told I didn't need to as such. Experimented a bit with keto for a week but not to lose weight it was to see how my dodgy stomach felt with no carbs - but I found it really hard to stick to and enjoy my food. Then the last week and a half I've been kind of healthy but not really with all the rubbish thrown in lol.


you just have a natty good shape then... by looking at pics id have thought a lot of dieting and longer in training

doing very well Imo x


----------



## dipdabs

hackskii said:


> Well, and I thought I was being subtle... :lol:
> 
> My bad.....haaaa haaa
> 
> I think I know what she wants (not sex you guys).
> 
> PM me for validation kay, I do think I know.


I am completely and utterly LOST lol


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> you just have a natty good shape then... by looking at pics id have thought a lot of dieting and longer in training
> 
> doing very well Imo x


Ah thank jim I'm smiling


----------



## big_jim_87

hackskii said:


> How old is your boy?
> 
> You do know cleanliness is next to godliness right? :lol:
> 
> I don't really care but you seem to have a following and I am looking out for you to clean the room before you take pictures of yourself.
> 
> Geez....lol
> 
> Dang boys are fighting over you.......lol


ffs hacks he is 3! she just said this to me a few posts ago you senile old git!


----------



## dipdabs

Ok seeing as everyone else has them I tried TRIED to take a pic of my back. Obv it's [email protected] cos it's bounced off the mirror and well... Me trying to take a pic of my own back lol.


----------



## dipdabs

And this is him



He's so good looking even with a chocolate beard


----------



## big_jim_87

hackskii said:


> Well, and I thought I was being subtle... :lol:
> 
> My bad.....haaaa haaa
> 
> I think I know what she wants (not sex you guys).
> 
> PM me for validation kay, I do think I know.


buddy you are crazy... seriously need to stop drinking mid week mate you look more senile by the day...


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> get ur bf measured by caliper....try a mini "lean bulk" adjusting calories and protein to gain weight and maintain bf reading over 3 months (get same persone/same calculation each month and adjust if gaining or losing fat.
> 
> I think you have arournd 3 lb of lean muscle maybe a little more in that time natty...........IMO there is no point cutting ATM - you are lean as fuk


Hummmm ok I just feel like I'm not looking as lean as I was but I suppose bulking is all part of the process and il have to deal with feeling like a whale lol xxxx


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah thank jim I'm smiling


good


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> And this is him
> 
> View attachment 89589
> 
> 
> He's so good looking even with a chocolate beard


aaarrrr how old is he?

lol

this is my crazy guy with his 1st db set










yes he is ginger... we are the best!


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Hummmm ok I just feel like I'm not looking as lean as I was but I suppose bulking is all part of the process and il have to deal with feeling like a whale lol xxxx


if you wanna diet then diet... your body will grow faster just after a diet... you will get a rebound effect as the body will make the most of the extra call and grow and stay lean.


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> aaarrrr how old is he?
> 
> lol
> 
> this is my crazy guy with his 1st db set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes he is ginger... we are the best!


Ah he's lovely 

My boy does his exercises too haha

And don't worry I'm naturally a redish head and although I'm not grew up being bullied about it like a ginger kid ha


----------



## hackskii

big_jim_87 said:


> buddy you are crazy... seriously need to stop drinking mid week mate you look more senile by the day...


I will stop drinking mate when you stop being ginger.

Deal?

:lol:



big_jim_87 said:


> if you wanna diet then diet... your body will grow faster just after a diet... you will get a rebound effect as the body will make the most of the extra call and grow and stay lean.


True this, but I do know what her insecurities are with just a moment of notice.

I am not young, I have an older wife.

This stuff is easy.


----------



## dipdabs

Kaywoodham said:


> Ok seeing as everyone else has them I tried TRIED to take a pic of my back. Obv it's [email protected] cos it's bounced off the mirror and well... Me trying to take a pic of my own back lol.
> 
> View attachment 89586
> View attachment 89587


Will v shape come in time?


----------



## Tassotti

Kaywoodham said:


> Will v shape come in time?


Pull ups


----------



## dipdabs

Right back on eating clean as of today! Had some porridge for breakfast with a shake, not long had a nice egg salad with a bit of brown rice and got chicken and broccoli to munch on in a bit. Smashed the gym this morning, deadlifts, bent over rows, lateral pull downs and cable row. Now in work feeling shattered lol.

See some rediculously funny form going on in the gym today... I think all the people are out trying to train to look good on the beach... Bit late to start now! Lol.


----------



## lxm

Kay your so right about people and form... Some some guys similar age and alot smaller than me lifting large dumbells... they were only doing half the form if that, with there gym buddies cheering them on telling them they are doing great! At least we can smirk a little with amusment although sometimes I feel bad and wish they look online for proper form!

Im sure you will be happier back clean eating.. I know i love being able to snack on 200g chicken breast and broccoli... Seems a good deal to me rather than a couple bits of toast or along those lines!

keep at it! nice back asthetics btw!


----------



## dipdabs

Well after today's session I think it's time to put the weight up a little on the deadlifts and bent over rows. Will go from 35kg to 40kg next time for the deadlifts and 25kg to 30kg for the bent over rows. I was fvcked after today's session but a little more won't hurt lol.

After my chicken and broccoli I was asked down my dads for tea. Was a pretty healthy meal but I'm not stressing about the bits I wouldn't usually have like sautéed potatoes and the pork fillet was smothered in some sort of BBQ sauce. Had salad with it, a little ham and some prawns. Was very nice and good to sit down with the family!

Not feeling great this evening. Was feeling a little stuffed up from this morning but it's got worse during the day and had a banging headache. Hoping it's just hayfever!!

Hope to train tomorrow but we will see!


----------



## Uriel

think its a bug u got got kay...hefever rarely gives me a thrat like this...

probably best to rest off but i'm a gym junky and will be doing chest tomorrow lol.....its not wise but i'm an addict - i dont care lo


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

headaches probably the heat today kay.was it as hot in cardiff as it was down here in sunny sussex?

my hay fever has been a mare......runny nose and itchy eyes,sneezing loads


----------



## Uriel

and hacksii you ranmdom yankee loon - i dont know what you are convinced kay need as the board self proclaimed phychiatrist/faith healer and spiritualist but I fuking know what you need - a few months off the skunk and a month in the betty ford clinic ya mad cnut:laugh:

and 6 months in the gym would kill you either lol


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> think its a bug u got got kay...hefever rarely gives me a thrat like this...
> 
> probably best to rest off but i'm a gym junky and will be doing chest tomorrow lol.....its not wise but i'm an addict - i dont care lo


U fuker giving it to me lol.

I'm useless ill, just curl up, feel sorry for myself and lap up as much sympathy as possible lol.


----------



## dipdabs

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> headaches probably the heat today kay.was it as hot in cardiff as it was down here in sunny sussex?
> 
> my hay fever has been a mare......runny nose and itchy eyes,sneezing loads


It was boiling, being in the car for quite a while here and there didn't help! Although no itchy eyes for me, I'm wishful thinking on it being hay fever!


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> U fuker giving it to me lol.
> 
> I'm useless ill, just curl up, feel sorry for myself and lap up as much sympathy as possible lol.


i will take the wrap for the throat but jack can have the rest lol


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> i will take the wrap for the throat but jack can have the rest lol


Ur a soppy Cnut really lol


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> Ur a soppy Cnut really lol


STFU wench...i have a bullsh1t fake internet persona to maintain lmfao


----------



## hackskii

Uriel said:


> and hacksii you ranmdom yankee loon - i dont know what you are convinced kay need as the board self proclaimed phychiatrist/faith healer and spiritualist but I fuking know what you need - a few months off the skunk and a month in the betty ford clinic ya mad cnut:laugh:
> 
> and 6 months in the gym would kill you either lol


Sacrilege, heresy, I happen to know that my mind expanding drug use is necessary for equilibrium.

That is how I know.


----------



## Uriel

hackskii said:


> Sacrilege, heresy, I happen to know that my mind expanding drug use is necessary for equilibrium.
> 
> That is how I know.


u know sh1t -

just like me -

u forget i have taken it all too bro......

.you scratch the surface and find another surface lol - you dig away at the layers and there is only more layers....you could spend an aon trying to understand yourself or a match stick - before thinking you know sh1t about sh1t - let alone anothers soul:wink:

i love u bro but dont sell fauxe wise to the wise lol


----------



## hackskii

Uriel said:


> u know sh1t -
> 
> just like me -
> 
> u forget i have taken it all too bro......
> 
> .you scratch the surface and find another surface lol - you dig away at the layers and there is only more layers....you could spend an aon trying to understand yourself or a match stick - before thinking you know sh1t about sh1t - let alone anothers soul:wink:
> 
> i love u bro but dont sell fauxe wise to the wise lol


I sell nothing, I know nothing.

What I do know is that if one was to just take the time to notice, one can be more aware.

If one becomes more aware, then one might have better insight.

Some times doing nothing is what one is supposed to do.

Sometimes doing something is not what some one is supposed to do (meddling).

I have no desire to stop the stripping of the layers of ego.

This is mindless to me, and serves no purpose.

Humility is key.

Observation is a good thing.

We are likely alike.

Difference is that my post had nothing to do with you.

Your post was directed at me.

Thanks for that but you misunderstood me.

I am an observer, I like to notice, I have an inquisitive mind, but I rarely move from my center, I have no problem moving from my center, but it has to make sense to me.

If you took my post as any form of attack, or anything else, this was never my intention.

If you would like to have a dialogue on insight, I am all for that.

How ever deep you want to go, I welcome it.

Nothing to do with blame, or why anything, just my position is only for happiness, and that is never at anyone's elses expense, including yours, big guy.


----------



## Uriel

i never took your post as anyform of attack hacks.carry on as if you were normal mate

i made an observation too - kay has a journal so presumably she "Needs" training and diet info which we can all post here wthout cloak and dagger....

you seem to have observed she needs something more but you cant post it? maybe its personal and you should just have messaged her instead of the public allusary post then taking it to pm.....

just struck me as weirdness and i commented on the unlikelyhood of it being more than p1ss and wind based on a long time having seen it :laugh:

crack on anyhoo - you may just change her life though i think you'd be shocked at her own intelligene and (self) analytical ability


----------



## dipdabs

No training today... Wanted to go as I don't feel well and thought it may lift my mood a bit and help but oh well.

Ran out of milk and eggs this morning so just had a banana, will have a big lunch I think! 

Ummm that's it really..


----------



## dipdabs

And look at these abs ooooo


----------



## Leigh

Sorry to hear you're not feeling so good today. Sometimes it's best just to have a rest day if you need it. Can't be easy with a job, training and running around after a 3 year old too.

Wanted to ask about the resistance bands that I've heard you mention. What exercises do you do with them? (Specifically related to your upper back/shoulder issues). I'm developing a slight haunch, I think, so I'd like to nip it in the bud


----------



## Uriel

you are about 4 weeks from those abs anytime - serioysly


----------



## dipdabs

Leigh L said:


> Sorry to hear you're not feeling so good today. Sometimes it's best just to have a rest day if you need it. Can't be easy with a job, training and running around after a 3 year old too.
> 
> Wanted to ask about the resistance bands that I've heard you mention. What exercises do you do with them? (Specifically related to your upper back/shoulder issues). I'm developing a slight haunch, I think, so I'd like to nip it in the bud


Hey thanks!

It's quite hard to explain... Not sure on the names but I will give it a go.

First one is without the bands. I just lay on the mat flat face down with arms flat and bent as if police shouted put your hands up... If that makes sense lol. Pull your shoulder blades back and raise your arms keeping them in the same position and not moving the rest of your body, hold, bring them back down keeping your shoulder blades pulled back and then relax them when your arms are back on the mat. Repeat 10 times.

With a resistance band of whatever colour suits you and your strength have your arms by your side but elbows bent and forearms out in front (like carrying a tray) hold the band tight then pull it sideways using your forearms (imagine stretching a balloon) keeping the tops of your arms glued to your side but keeping your shoulder blades back and tensed at all times standing as straight as poss.

The next one is the opposite to the above. This time putting the band behind you (how you would hold a skipping rope) but tight across your back. Tops of arms by your side, bent at elbow 90 degrees and hands pointing out to the side (so like going to hug someone on a hot day you've forgotten to put deodorant on). Then simply pull the band using both hands round infront of you and back to the side. Again standing straight and tensing your shoulder blades with them pulled back. Repeat 10 times.

Last one is like pulling a sword out. Holding a band Have one hand on your hip the other holding the band tight just a couple inches from your other hand. You pull it out in front of you keeping the one hand on your hip and the other straight raising up diagonally (so like I said pulling out a sword) and twisting your arm as you go so your thumb would start pointing in front of you but finish pointing behind. Against and straight and keep shoulders tended and pulled back. Repeat 10 times each side.

When warming up on the exercise bike I also don't hold on to the handles and slouch. I sit up straight holding each of my hands in front of my stomach, keep my shoulder blades back and tensed aswell as my abs. 5 minutes of this is harder than a 15 minute normal cycle.

Sorry if it doesn't make sense not the best at explaining these things!


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> you are about 4 weeks from those abs anytime - serioysly


Ooooo yay lol


----------



## Leigh

Kaywoodham said:


> Hey thanks!
> 
> It's quite hard to explain... Not sure on the names but I will give it a go.
> 
> First one is without the bands. I just lay on the mat flat face down with arms flat and bent as if police shouted put your hands up... If that makes sense lol. Pull your shoulder blades back and raise your arms keeping them in the same position and not moving the rest of your body, hold, bring them back down keeping your shoulder blades pulled back and then relax them when your arms are back on the mat. Repeat 10 times.
> 
> With a resistance band of whatever colour suits you and your strength have your arms by your side but elbows bent and forearms out in front (like carrying a tray) hold the band tight then pull it sideways using your forearms (imagine stretching a balloon) keeping the tops of your arms glued to your side but keeping your shoulder blades back and tensed at all times standing as straight as poss.
> 
> The next one is the opposite to the above. This time putting the band behind you (how you would hold a skipping rope) but tight across your back. Tops of arms by your side, bent at elbow 90 degrees and hands pointing out to the side (so like going to hug someone on a hot day you've forgotten to put deodorant on). Then simply pull the band using both hands round infront of you and back to the side. Again standing straight and tensing your shoulder blades with them pulled back. Repeat 10 times.
> 
> Last one is like pulling a sword out. Holding a band Have one hand on your hip the other holding the band tight just a couple inches from your other hand. You pull it out in front of you keeping the one hand on your hip and the other straight raising up diagonally (so like I said pulling out a sword) and twisting your arm as you go so your thumb would start pointing in front of you but finish pointing behind. Against and straight and keep shoulders tended and pulled back. Repeat 10 times each side.
> 
> When warming up on the exercise bike I also don't hold on to the handles and slouch. I sit up straight holding each of my hands in front of my stomach, keep my shoulder blades back and tensed aswell as my abs. 5 minutes of this is harder than a 15 minute normal cycle.
> 
> Sorry if it doesn't make sense not the best at explaining these things!


Thanks for taking the time to type that out. I usually do an 'arms free' time on the cross trainer and I think this helps my core/general posture. I think the 2nd and 3rd band ones are the ones for me.

I love the 'whatever colour suits' bit ... Made me chuckle. Mine are (nice) green and a manky red lol. Will give those two a go. It's probably in my mind tbh but after rowing for a while, I feel pretty haunched forward. Generally more stretches required for my back and shoulders but seem to have less and less time lol.


----------



## dipdabs

Leigh L said:


> Thanks for taking the time to type that out. I usually do an 'arms free' time on the cross trainer and I think this helps my core/general posture. I think the 2nd and 3rd band ones are the ones for me.
> 
> I love the 'whatever colour suits' bit ... Made me chuckle. Mine are (nice) green and a manky red lol. Will give those two a go. It's probably in my mind tbh but after rowing for a while, I feel pretty haunched forward. Generally more stretches required for my back and shoulders but seem to have less and less time lol.


I use green for all of them now but when I started a few weeks back was using the red and yellow.

I do these stretches every other day, was told to do them every day but I forget at home, although still made a massive difference in my posture after a week my PT was saying to me how noticeable the difference was. I think obviously deadlifts etc help where you are squeezing the shoulders too.

I never seem to get time to finish a session properly either at the minute always rushing for some reason or another. I haven't done a proper abs session in a few weeks and I wanted to get cardio in aswell but not looking likely.


----------



## Leigh

Kaywoodham said:


> I use green for all of them now but when I started a few weeks back was using the red and yellow.
> 
> I do these stretches every other day, was told to do them every day but I forget at home, although still made a massive difference in my posture after a week my PT was saying to me how noticeable the difference was. I think obviously deadlifts etc help where you are squeezing the shoulders too.
> 
> I never seem to get time to finish a session properly either at the minute always rushing for some reason or another. I haven't done a proper abs session in a few weeks and I wanted to get cardio in aswell but not looking likely.


I'm always rushing from the gym too. I'm lucky that I've got a crosstrainer at home so when life allows, I'm on it 4x a week. A treadmill will be mine too, I've decided now. I have to find space for it (and somewhere where it's not going to disturb the kids)

You can do some abs stuff at home, if you've got the time. Motivation is often the lacking thing, I find, once home. I have to schedule things into my calendar, to remind myself to do it


----------



## dipdabs

Leigh L said:


> I'm always rushing from the gym too. I'm lucky that I've got a crosstrainer at home so when life allows, I'm on it 4x a week. A treadmill will be mine too, I've decided now. I have to find space for it (and somewhere where it's not going to disturb the kids)
> 
> You can do some abs stuff at home, if you've got the time. Motivation is often the lacking thing, I find, once home. I have to schedule things into my calendar, to remind myself to do it


I do ab bits from home now and again but I can't get that motivation at home really. Plus I'm starting to use weights with bits now and that equipment u can do hanging leg raises on etc.


----------



## Hayesy

Legs with weights are far better in my opinion kay


----------



## dipdabs

Hayesy said:


> Legs with weights are far better in my opinion kay


What do u mean?

I do do my legs aswell obviously lol. Just upping the intensity of my ab exercises


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Ooooo yay lol


in not so sure... not being a cvnt just a realist... get your bf tested and let me know what it is... she is very lean... prob not too far off comp lean...

get bf tested

its much harder for women to get lower bf then men... she is prob not able to habe a period in what state... (no i dnt think that'd a good thing...)


----------



## big_jim_87

I would like to add that if you were that lean you'd have a better shape from what i can see of her...


----------



## dipdabs

I was tested yesterday got 12.2% reading and that's with eating [email protected] for 2 weeks lol


----------



## dipdabs

It doesn't matter really anyway il get there at some point lol


----------



## Hayesy

Kaywoodham said:


> What do u mean?
> 
> I do do my legs aswell obviously lol. Just upping the intensity of my ab exercises


haha ignore me i still havent recoverd from the 6.30am cardio!

weighted ab workouts are better i should have said, when you get % fats right down its all about the weights, well works for me...


----------



## Leigh

Kaywoodham said:


> And look at these abs ooooo
> 
> View attachment 89759


The abs are great but I'd rather look like you look now, Kay, rather than her. You've still got a slight roundness to you - far more feminine and attractive, whilst still fit.

I don't comp and never have (disclaimer in there) but I would have thought you don't need to lose fat until you're heading to the stage. Just keep working on the muscles for now, then strip fat later, when you need to.


----------



## dipdabs

I'm not saying il strip down fat now to try look like that I was just saying check out her abs lol. I love her abs but I don't like her arms one bit they look way too skinny!


----------



## Hartman

What kinda bodyfat percentage you looking at being kay?


----------



## dipdabs

Quote of the day from my son 'mum will you do me a favour please?' 'what favour is that mate?' 'a fire Sam one please' lol


----------



## dipdabs

Hartman said:


> What kinda bodyfat percentage you looking at being kay?


I don't really want to put much more on but I want to keep building muscle then obviously do a comp next year which il have to cut for


----------



## Hartman

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't really want to put much more on but I want to keep building muscle then obviously do a comp next year which il have to cut for


A clean bulk it would seem then, still a lot more time... I'm sure you'll do great considering you don't seem to put on fat very easy (maybe a little bit jealous lol  )


----------



## dipdabs

I can't remember how much I weigh (my bit of paper is in the car) but I think I've actually put on weight but stayed around the same bf percentage. It is off Tanita scales so not completely accurate but at least an indication. So maybe I'm better on a dirty bulk lol


----------



## defo

Kaywoodham said:


> I can't remember how much I weigh (my bit of paper is in the car) but I think I've actually put on weight but stayed around the same bf percentage. It is off Tanita scales so not completely accurate but at least an indication. So maybe I'm better on a dirty bulk lol


Wicked, sounds like your gaining muscle!


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> I was tested yesterday got 12.2% reading and that's with eating [email protected] for 2 weeks lol


12%... who did the reading?

@12% id expect full abs and a pretty separated quads etc...

women typically hold a lot more then men and at 16% look pretty good! 12% is getting very lean for a woman...

you know that women on aas thread?

weeman posted pics of sir?

I asked him today what he thought she was in them and we reckon about 10%ish... she was shredded in them pics and looked not far from stage ready...

not being a negative Nelly but i dnt think the 12% was an accurate reading...

again I wanna point out Im not saying this negatively cause I haven't actually got a bad word to say about your physique as I like it very much and can see deffo potential for a bikini class or figure class in you, I just think the reading was a bit poo lol


----------



## Kimball

No idea on bf% Kay but your avi is looking pretty awesome!


----------



## dipdabs

It doesn't really matter too much on bodyfat % anyway. It was done on tanita scales in the gym which I realise aren't very accurate. I was more getting it done to keep more of an eye on any fluctuations. It's no big deal at the mo 

Thanks kimball


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> It doesn't really matter too much on bodyfat % anyway. It was done on tanita scales in the gym which I realise aren't very accurate. I was more getting it done to keep more of an eye on any fluctuations. It's no big deal at the mo
> 
> Thanks kimball


no and rightly so as its irrelevant atm as you look good and are not competing any time soon.

as said really not saying it in a neg way at all!


----------



## George-Bean

Kaywoodham said:


> I can't remember how much I weigh (my bit of paper is in the car) but I think I've actually put on weight but stayed around the same bf percentage. It is off Tanita scales so not completely accurate but at least an indication. So maybe I'm better on a dirty bulk lol


I'll grumble on about getting a notepad and pen as part of your gym kit ;-D


----------



## hackskii

big_jim_87 said:


> no and rightly so as its irrelevant atm as you look good and are not competing any time soon.
> 
> as said really not saying it in a neg way at all!


Wow, I just saw her pics in her profile.

The one in the bikini looks very good.

Kay, you are a pretty girl, like the pic of your son trying to do a pushup too. :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> no and rightly so as its irrelevant atm as you look good and are not competing any time soon.
> 
> as said really not saying it in a neg way at all!


Ah no I know! Don't worry, like I said I know the scales aren't accurate anyway.

Besides which when it comes to prepping for a comp I'm going to have to get use to listening people to improve!


----------



## dipdabs

hackskii said:


> Wow, I just saw her pics in her profile.
> 
> The one in the bikini looks very good.
> 
> Kay, you are a pretty girl, like the pic of your son trying to do a pushup too. :lol:


Ah thanks hacks


----------



## dipdabs

I've been waiting to go into work over an hour. Wandered around, drank coffee, wandered around more and sat in the car. Because they are late I still don't get paid for it and they'd expect me to stay later which would leave no time for the gym. Fuk this I'm off!


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> I've been waiting to go into work over an hour. Wandered around, drank coffee, wandered around more and sat in the car. Because they are late I still don't get paid for it and they'd expect me to stay later which would leave no time for the gym. Fuk this I'm off!


what do you do for work?


----------



## lxm

its always on other peoples terms... ! and them looking for favours!

i take it you can only start when they arrive ? you should voice your opinion on this and tell them its not fair that they are late and expect you to wait about being unpaid, and then again due to there lateness expect you to stay on to compensate for said lateness!


----------



## dipdabs

Im a marketing manager for a restaurant. It's been all over the place recently as I had to take time off to look after my boy so everyone got the **** with me, cut my hours in one place and I had to ditch the contract on another.

Just as I wrote that he turned up lol.

Interview tomorrow for care work which will be mine if i want it. Not really my buzz and less money but better than the stress of this sh1t. Either that or wait til next month to get my hours back in this place... Meh... Maybe I should just ditch it all go to college and become a PT that way my gym can't be messed up lol.


----------



## Breda

Dont become a PT


----------



## big_jim_87

Breda said:


> Dont become a PT


X2


----------



## dipdabs

It was actually a joke lol


----------



## dipdabs

Done the gym today AAAANNNDDD added some weight to my bench press  the PT came to spot me and make sure I was ok which is good or I would of died lol. First off we tried adding 5kg, I was really really struggling on the 2nd set by the 4th rep. He did make me finish the 8 but was helping a lot. We dropped it down to 2.5kg which was better but I was miserably failing on the 4th set and again was helping me a lot. Although I should be ok next time if I just start with the extra 2.5kg for all 4 sets.

Also done 4 x 8 incline dumbell press 7kg (weight goes up next week), 4 x 8 incline dumbbell flyes 2 sets with 5kg 2sets with 4kg (all 4 sets last time were with 4kg) and 4 x 8 dumbbell skull crushers with 4kg. (up from 3kg last time)

Yet again ran out of time for my abs!


----------



## lxm

Do ab work on your living room floor kay! ive started doing 10 press ups during the tv ads etc! Well done on the weight increase!


----------



## dipdabs

Lxm I've been through this looooaaadddds on here lol. I do it at home sometimes but a lot of the time I can't be fuked tbh lol. I was in work all day rushed to the gym, walked the dog, picked my son up, went to morrisons then had to go tesco then I got home to listen to a mega tantrum for a good 20minutes. When I finally get peace and time to eat that's exactly what I want to do lol


----------



## 25434

Well done on the weight increase Kay...as long as you're progressing...it's all good....


----------



## dipdabs

Thanks flubs. Was pretty chuffed I managed it to be honest!


----------



## chris-taff

Ur abs look great so im sure one missed sesh wouldnt harm, well done on the new weight on ur bench press


----------



## dipdabs

chris-taff said:


> Ur abs look great so im sure one missed sesh wouldnt harm, well done on the new weight on ur bench press


Ah hello  thanks  and welcome to my journal


----------



## Rykard

hey Kay - you're doing really well. Stick to a clean diet and it will all fall in to place. If you can progress each session (either reps/sets or weight) you will see results.


----------



## chris-taff

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah hello  thanks  and welcome to my journal


Hi  its a very good journal. Mines still early stanges and looks a bit crap lol. How r u finding being on a keto diet?


----------



## dipdabs

chris-taff said:


> Hi  its a very good journal. Mines still early stanges and looks a bit crap lol. How r u finding being on a keto diet?


Ah keto has been out the window completely for a couple weeks lol was good while I was on it though lol


----------



## dipdabs

Diet is definately the hardest part! Been cleaner this week but still rushed off my feet and been buying what healthy stuff I can as I go from the shop or whatever. But I will hopefully get some time to sort my bloody fridge out tomorrow and get preparing again!


----------



## Hotdog147

Kaywoodham said:


> Done the gym today AAAANNNDDD added some weight to my bench press  the PT came to spot me and make sure I was ok which is good or I would of died lol. First off we tried adding 5kg, I was really really struggling on the 2nd set by the 4th rep. He did make me finish the 8 but was helping a lot. We dropped it down to 2.5kg which was better but I was miserably failing on the 4th set and again was helping me a lot. Although I should be ok next time if I just start with the extra 2.5kg for all 4 sets.
> 
> Also done 4 x 8 incline dumbell press 7kg (weight goes up next week), 4 x 8 incline dumbbell flyes 2 sets with 5kg 2sets with 4kg (all 4 sets last time were with 4kg) and 4 x 8 dumbbell skull crushers with 4kg. (up from 3kg last time)
> 
> *Yet again ran out of time for my abs*!


I wouldn't worry too much! I only do mine when I remember anyway! :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Hotdog147 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much! I only do mine when I remember anyway! :lol:


I wasn't worried when I scoffed half a chicken, half a pot of cottage cheese and half a tub of blueberries lol


----------



## Hotdog147

Kaywoodham said:


> I wasn't worried when I scoffed half a chicken, half a pot of cottage cheese and half a tub of blueberries lol


Good going that! :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

I would of had the whole thing if the dog wasn't giving me puppy eyes lol


----------



## Hotdog147

Kaywoodham said:


> I would of had the whole thing if the dog wasn't giving me puppy eyes lol


Lol if I had a dog that would never happen, jeez I don't even share food with my gf! Pmsl


----------



## dipdabs

Hotdog147 said:


> Lol if I had a dog that would never happen, jeez I don't even share food with my gf! Pmsl


Do u not even give her scraps? Lol


----------



## Hotdog147

Kaywoodham said:


> Do u not even give her scraps? Lol


There are NEVER any scraps left!


----------



## chris-taff

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah keto has been out the window completely for a couple weeks lol was good while I was on it though lol


U now just trying to eat healthy or u looking to gain muscle or just really tone up?


----------



## dipdabs

chris-taff said:


> U now just trying to eat healthy or u looking to gain muscle or just really tone up?


Gain muscle now. Keto was nothing to do with training I was having stomach issues and was testing the water with no carbs


----------



## Tassotti

Kaywoodham said:


> Gain muscle now. Keto was nothing to do with training I was having stomach issues and was testing the water with no carbs


Didn't work ?


----------



## dipdabs

Tassotti said:


> Didn't work ?


Ah yeah it worked lol I just fell off the wagon, found it difficult and expensive!


----------



## yannyboy

How's the training going Kay?


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> How's the training going Kay?


Yeah not bad yanny. Yours?


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah not bad yanny. Yours?


Going okay, staying injury free which is a bonus at my age, lol


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> Going okay, staying injury free which is a bonus at my age, lol


Lol that's good


----------



## MRSTRONG

evening kay .


----------



## hackskii

ewen said:


> evening kay .


Hi ewen.


----------



## MRSTRONG

hackskii said:


> Hi ewen.


alright hacks not seen you around much whats happening ?


----------



## hackskii

ewen said:


> alright hacks not seen you around much whats happening ?


Just workin, paying the bills, and in 2.5 hours going to have some shots of tequilla and beer at my local pub.

Gonna have some peanuts for protein:lol:

On a training note, been doing face pulls and my shoulders have not felt this good in probably 7 years.


----------



## MRSTRONG

hackskii said:


> Just workin, paying the bills, and in 2.5 hours going to have some shots of tequilla and beer at my local pub.
> 
> Gonna have some peanuts for protein:lol:
> 
> On a training note, been doing face pulls and my shoulders have not felt this good in probably 7 years.


have a shot for me buddy .

facepulls are awesome are you doing the polquin ones with slight rotation at top ?


----------



## hackskii

ewen said:


> have a shot for me buddy .
> 
> facepulls are awesome are you doing the polquin ones with slight rotation at top ?


Yes, it hits rotators too, and I can not even give enough merit to these for shoulder integrity, in my opinion I wasted years of rubbish exercises to get what I wanted only to find these from Matt Graff.

I guess I need to thank him.

I pulled something in my arm like if one was to arm wrestle, in the inner elbo, so I have been limited on things for about 8 weeks now.

But it is healing well, and I do the face pulls alot and go light at first doing 20 rep range stuff, then go heavy.

With the ropes I pull apart at the end and go heavier on the last sets.

Rips up the rear delts and rhomboids well.

I got half the dudes in the gym doing them now.

Many of them find pain at first now they are getting better and every single one has said their shoulder feel better.


----------



## MRSTRONG

hackskii said:


> Yes, it hits rotators too, and I can not even give enough merit to these for shoulder integrity, in my opinion I wasted years of rubbish exercises to get what I wanted only to find these from Matt Graff.
> 
> I guess I need to thank him.
> 
> I pulled something in my arm like if one was to arm wrestle, in the inner elbo, so I have been limited on things for about 8 weeks now.
> 
> But it is healing well, and I do the face pulls alot and go light at first doing 20 rep range stuff, then go heavy.
> 
> With the ropes I pull apart at the end and go heavier on the last sets.
> 
> Rips up the rear delts and rhomboids well.
> 
> I got half the dudes in the gym doing them now.
> 
> Many of them find pain at first now they are getting better and every single one has said their shoulder feel better.


quality .

i do them light for warming the whole joint and shoulder health pre training upper chain and yeah i seen griff recommend them but i wont tell the clever cnut he knows his stuff it`ll only inflate his ego :lol:


----------



## hackskii

ewen said:


> quality .
> 
> yeah i seen griff recommend them but i wont tell the clever cnut he knows his stuff it`ll only inflate his ego :lol:


Probably why I have not thanked him yet. :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Helllloooo

I really like the face pulls too, shoulders feel great after doing them and ive probably got better balance from them (they were pulling me at first lol). Only problem I have is I get this clicking in my right shoulder blade, think its a weak romboid or something but it feels like everytime it clicks its attached to a muscle in my neck, probably where my shoulders are rounded it's pulling the muscle back to straighten it again and that's what happens. Doesn't hurt but is uncomfortable. Bit better now after pulling it to my chest for a couple sessions instead so can put up with it easier now.


----------



## lxm

how do you guys do face pulls without being pulled yourself (body moving)


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> how do you guys do face pulls without being pulled yourself (body moving)


Umm keep your feet firm to the floor lol


----------



## chris-taff

Kaywoodham said:


> Umm keep your feet firm to the floor lol


Lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## PaulB

lxm said:


> how do you guys do face pulls without being pulled yourself (body moving)


You should only use a weight that doesnt cause you to lose balance when doing face pulls. If it too heavy the emphasis will be taken away from the rear delts.

You can do face pulls on seated cable machines as well. Cant lose balance then.


----------



## dipdabs

Done my leg session today, was brilliant but I did get the whole thinking I was going to be sick at one point! I was doing my reverse lunges and was so worried I'd throw up so glad I didn't!

So today was 4 x 8 of each again.

Squats 8kg dumbbells

Reverse lunges 8kg dumbbells

Laying leg press 3 sets of 15kg 1 set 10 kg. all 4 sets were at 10kg last time.

Calf press 80kg, will go up to 90 next time I think.

Also done my abs today.

4 x 10 kind of sit ups.. I also bring my legs up

4 x 10 weighted crunches (2.5kg plate)

3 x 10 hanging leg raises but I put my legs up to go to the side to work oblique muscles. Then 1 set of 15 to finish.


----------



## yannyboy

Well done girl, getting stronger!


----------



## chris-taff

Kaywoodham said:


> Done my leg session today, was brilliant but I did get the whole thinking I was going to be sick at one point! I was doing my reverse lunges and was so worried I'd throw up so glad I didn't!
> 
> So today was 4 x 8 of each again.
> 
> Squats 8kg dumbbells
> 
> Reverse lunges 8kg dumbbells
> 
> Laying leg press 3 sets of 15kg 1 set 10 kg. all 4 sets were at 10kg last time.
> 
> Calf press 80kg, will go up to 90 next time I think.
> 
> Also done my abs today.
> 
> 4 x 10 kind of sit ups.. I also bring my legs up
> 
> 4 x 10 weighted crunches (2.5kg plate)
> 
> 3 x 10 hanging leg raises but I put my legs up to go to the side to work oblique muscles. Then 1 set of 15 to finish.


snap kay. I done legs too today and i pushed so hard i got a nose bleed and im still feeling sickly now even after a shake.

Well done on ur workout


----------



## dipdabs

chris-taff said:


> snap kay. I done legs too today and i pushed so hard i got a nose bleed and im still feeling sickly now even after a shake.
> 
> Well done on ur workout


Ummm is getting nose bleeds quite right..? Lol. Well done too


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> Well done girl, getting stronger!


Thanks yanny. I thought my head was going to fall off on the third set of the leg curls lol


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Thanks yanny. I thought my head was going to fall off on the third set of the leg curls lol


Shows you're pushing yourself hard!

I've given it alot of thought and considering my best mate is no longer speaking to me, I am going to restart my journal


----------



## chris-taff

dont really know lol it was on my last set of seated squats at 240kg lol


----------



## yannyboy

chris-taff said:


> dont really know lol it was on my last set of seated squats at 240kg lol


Just alot of blood pressure build up


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> Shows you're pushing yourself hard!
> 
> I've given it alot of thought and considering my best mate is no longer speaking to me, I am going to restart my journal


I was disappointed I couldn't face the last set at 15kg but my legs were killing me! Ah good go for it yanny


----------



## dipdabs

3 nights this week I've put my boy to bed with no tea. Anyone else putting up with horrendous tantrums or is it just me!? Talk about stress!


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> 3 nights this week I've put my boy to bed with no tea. Anyone else putting up with horrendous tantrums or is it just me!? Talk about stress!


My wife puts up with my tantrums most days


----------



## MRSTRONG

lxm said:


> how do you guys do face pulls without being pulled yourself (body moving)


use light weight ...

its not meant to be used as a rear delt workout but for shoulder integrity .

hows things kay ? still loving training ?


----------



## Tassotti

What is a seated squat ?


----------



## Uriel

:beer:


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> My wife puts up with my tantrums most days


That doesn't surprise me.. Men, tut.. Lol



ewen said:


> use light weight ...
> 
> its not meant to be used as a rear delt workout but for shoulder integrity .
> 
> hows things kay ? still loving training ?


Hey yep still loving it, loving the pain lol. Wish I could get my head sorted though and stick to a better diet. Meh.



Tassotti said:


> What is a seated squat ?


Um I would also like to know what a seated squat is!?



Uriel said:


> :beer:


Umm mines a double vodka please lol


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> Umm mines a double vodka please lol


yeah its behind the bar.....cant have you celebrating dumping me on shandy pmsl

all the best pint size x


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> yeah its behind the bar.....cant have you celebrating dumping me on shandy pmsl
> 
> all the best pint size x


Lol no celebrations here! X


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> Lol no celebrations here! X


ha ha = it only hurts when i move around and breath lol


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> ha ha = it only hurts when i move around and breath lol


Dnt be a drama queen lol x


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> Dnt be a drama queen lol x


typical bird -not a fuking shred of sympthy lol.

snakes with t1ts pmsl


----------



## Milky

Kay can l ask why is it a punishment sending your kid to bed with no tea ?

Not being bitchy, picky etc genuinely curious.


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> typical bird -not a fuking shred of sympthy lol.
> 
> snakes with t1ts pmsl


Hey less of the cheek lol x


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Kay can l ask why is it a punishment sending your kid to bed with no tea ?
> 
> Not being bitchy, picky etc genuinely curious.


Not been fed for a week:rolleyes:


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> Kay can l ask why is it a punishment sending your kid to bed with no tea ?
> 
> Not being bitchy, picky etc genuinely curious.


It's not a punishment milky. He's point blank refused it and thrown huge tantrums over it, I mean kicking screaming etc. I've tried all sorts of approaches and he's never been bad at eating his food but it just seems to be because he doesnt want to do as he's told at the moment. He goes on and on about what's for afters and that that's all he is hungry for when I don't know why because he's never had anything after unless he has eaten all his tea. So amongst the tantrum he goes on the step etc and has a few warnings. Then if it all fails he has to go to bed as I won't stand around fighting with him for 2 hours trying to get him to eat it giving him the attention he wants, then if I just let him not eat it and stay up then he thinks it's ok. He's testing every boundary at the moment unfortunately.!


----------



## biglbs

How old 3-4 years?


----------



## Milky

Kaywoodham said:


> It's not a punishment milky. He's point blank refused it and thrown huge tantrums over it, I mean kicking screaming etc. I've tried all sorts of approaches and he's never been bad at eating his food but it just seems to be because he doesnt want to do as he's told at the moment. He goes on and on about what's for afters and that that's all he is hungry for when I don't know why because he's never had anything after unless he has eaten all his tea. So amongst the tantrum he goes on the step etc and has a few warnings. Then if it all fails he has to go to bed as I won't stand around fighting with him for 2 hours trying to get him to eat it giving him the attention he wants, then if I just let him not eat it and stay up then he thinks it's ok. He's testing every boundary at the moment unfortunately.!


Ah rite now l get it.

Fair play then, they do need too learn who's boss.


----------



## dipdabs

Yup 3


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Yup 3


Tricky age, think they get more disciplined when they start school


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> Ah rite now l get it.
> 
> Fair play then, they do need too learn who's boss.


Where he only learns from me he thinks it's ok to try and treat me how I may treat him. So for example he likes to try to tell me what to do all the time, or he says he's a grown up and so he isn't doing something I say! Which is my response to him obviously when he's trying to boss me around. Nightmare


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> Tricky age, think they get more disciplined when they start school


Roll on september lol


----------



## biglbs

Kaywoodham said:


> Yup 3


Having same sh17 with my girl,but they are easier imo

We have to make a deal,though if they ain't thin hay..


----------



## DoIEvenLift




----------



## biglbs

Kaywoodham said:


> Where he only learns from me he thinks it's ok to try and treat me how I may treat him. So for example he likes to try to tell me what to do all the time, or he says he's a grown up and so he isn't doing something I say! Which is my response to him obviously when he's trying to boss me around. Nightmare


Hay we are are a couple,we get the same shizzle!


----------



## Ice-angel

Personally I would not send my child to bed with no food!, I would rather find the root of the problem & deal with it.

Maybe if you spent a little more time attempting to understand your child than lounging on the net you may have better results!!!


----------



## yannyboy

Time for the popcorn, this should be good, lol


----------



## biglbs

yannyboy said:


> Time for the popcorn, this should be good, lol


MMMM.............................


----------



## dipdabs

Ice-angel said:


> Personally I would not send my child to bed with no food!, I would rather find the root of the problem & deal with it.
> 
> Maybe if you spent a little more time attempting to understand your child than lounging on the net you may have better results!!!


Sorry... You are?


----------



## dipdabs

I think someone has been watching too much super nanny lmao


----------



## Ice-angel

Someone who cares about her children & not where her latest shag is coming from !!!! Get you head out from your ass & deal with your children first & foremost!!!


----------



## Leigh

When your boy goes to school in September, they sometimes offer parenting classes which might give some useful tips.

For myself, my boys know I'm the parent and are respectful to me. I should also point out that one has behavioural difficulties and autism. I would never send a child to bed without food for one night, let alone three.


----------



## biglbs

I was attempting to be subtle here but....Wtf


----------



## dipdabs

Ice-angel said:


> Someone who cares about her children & not where her latest shag is coming from !!!! Get you head out from your ass & deal with your children first & foremost!!!


Who the fuk do u think u are? U have never ever spoken to me nor I have to you. You know nothing of my life nor my parenting skills and if you did u would know generally my son is the happiest most well kept boy I know of. If you knew anything about parenting you would also know they go through stages. A lot being attention seeking ones where they simply just want to get the upper hand. I'm not being bossed around by my child and having his bedtime missed giving him exactly what he wants thank u. He eats like a horse all day every day and very healthily if he wants to kick off about not eating his tea then fine, but he isn't to think that that's ok. I'm not spending my time offering him this that and the other just because he's having a typical tantrum that children have. Who the fuk do u think you are like?

And shagging! Who on earth mentioned shagging? Oh I was seeing uriel, big deal am I not allowed relationships or to spend time doing anything for myself? Yes I fukin am love! Because I tell you now never would I be a bad mum to my child who deserves nothing but the best on this planet, and u judging me over some **** you think you know is quite frankly well and truly pathetic.

Is someone not getting laid? Quite possibly! Don't come on my journal giving it all the mouth And the typical jealous woman sh1t. Get a grip and fuk off back in your hole


----------



## dipdabs

Leigh L said:


> When your boy goes to school in September, they sometimes offer parenting classes which might give some useful tips.
> 
> For myself, my boys know I'm the parent and are respectful to me. I should also point out that one has behavioural difficulties and autism. I would never send a child to bed without food for one night, let alone three.


Please read above.

Edited


----------



## Milky

Anymore insults and all parties are getting a week off.

Simple.

Please refrain from.posting antagonistic posts, simply do not respond.


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> Anymore insults and all parties are getting a week off.
> 
> Simple.
> 
> Please refrain from.posting antagonistic posts, simply do not respond.


Milky seriously people can come on here and come out with absolute rubbish like that?!


----------



## Milky

Kaywoodham said:


> Milky seriously people can come on here and come out with absolute rubbish like that?!


Its a public forum Kay and people draw there own conclusions, rightly or wrongly.


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> Its a public forum Kay and people draw there own conclusions, rightly or wrongly.


Very wrongly it seems.


----------



## Fatstuff

woah, was coming in here to see how ur trainings goin and found a reet jeremy kyle happening!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biglbs

Kaywoodham said:


> Very wrongly it seems.


You need to balance things Imo and a statement like i send my kid to bed with no food may cause people to look,

it did me and otherwise i would not,

it seems the ladies felt more maternal and said so,

however this is a public forum.


----------



## dipdabs

Clearly has a sh1t mum and is underfed lmao


----------



## Leigh

Kaywoodham said:


> Please read above.
> 
> Edited


I read the post above. Not quite sure how it applies to me.

I'm stating facts: my son's school offers parenting classes which give tips to help parents who are struggling to manage the various stages that children go through. I didn't need them myself. I can give you the name of the school if you wish to check. I believe the service is offered nationwide.

I didn't mean to cause offence. Thought it may have been helpful to you to know that support was at hand shortly for you.


----------



## biglbs

Kaywoodham said:


> View attachment 90037
> 
> 
> Clearly has a sh1t mum and is underfed lmao


A lovely lad,great piccy.


----------



## Fatstuff

Leigh L said:


> I read the post above. Not quite sure how it applies to me.
> 
> I'm stating facts: my son's school offers parenting classes which give tips to help parents who are struggling to manage the various stages that children go through. I didn't need them myself. I can give you the name of the school if you wish to check. I believe the service is offered nationwide.
> 
> I didn't mean to cause offence. Thought it may have been helpful to you to know that support was at hand shortly for you.


that otherwise friendly post has got slightly antagonistic undertones and will probably get her back up, i think it would me leigh.


----------



## Leigh

Kaywoodham said:


> 3 nights this week I've put my boy to bed with no tea. Anyone else putting up with horrendous tantrums or is it just me!? Talk about stress!


Perhaps I read this wrongly:confused1:


----------



## Milky

Leigh L said:


> Perhaps I read this wrongly:confused1:


I did TBH then she explained how he wouldnt eat his tea and was naughty so went without.

End of the day we all deal with things differently, Kay is a young single mum and does what she feels is her best by him, who are we too judge.


----------



## Leigh

Fatstuff said:


> that otherwise friendly post has got slightly antagonistic undertones and will probably get her back up, i think it would me leigh.


I can't help having some experience of parenting! I have a 15yr old with special needs and a 7yr old. If I can't give my opinion or offer helpful advice ... :confused1:


----------



## dipdabs

biglbs said:


> You need to balance things Imo and a statement like i send my kid to bed with no food may cause people to look,
> 
> it did me and otherwise i would not,
> 
> it seems the ladies felt more maternal and said so,
> 
> however this is a public forum.


If things weren't balanced then obviously I would re-think. He's not the first kid to try and run rings around his parent and won't be the first. I'm a very good Mum, I know I'm a very good mum. I wouldn't just not feed my child FFS or let him go to bed starving. Seriously like omfg.

As for parenting classes! Lmao. Leigh I'm guessing you don't know I have an older autistic brother and use to work for a young people's service no? Or been in charge of a softplay centre? Or have sisters that are 4 and 9? Didn't think so.

All these parents that fuss around at their tea times just create fussy children. I know plenty that have only made a rod for their own back and I'm not doing it. Eat what you're given it's a rule I was taught and a rule I will stick to.


----------



## Fatstuff

Leigh L said:


> I can't help having some experience of parenting! I have a 15yr old with special needs and a 7yr old. If I can't give my opinion or offer helpful advice ... :confused1:


lol i know, im not being funny leigh, just offering someone a contact for parenting classes is goin to pi55 them off, thats all i was getting at


----------



## Milky

Kaywoodham said:


> If things weren't balanced then obviously I would re-think. He's not the first kid to try and run rings around his parent and won't be the first. I'm a very good Mum, I know I'm a very good mum. I wouldn't just not feed my child FFS or let him go to bed starving. Seriously like omfg.
> 
> As for parenting classes! Lmao. Leigh I'm guessing you don't know I have an older autistic brother and use to work for a young people's service no? Or been in charge of a softplay centre? Or have sisters that are 4 and 9? Didn't think so.
> 
> All these parents that fuss around at their tea times just create fussy children. I know plenty that have only made a rod for their own back and I'm not doing it. Eat what you're given it's a rule I was taught and a rule I will stick to.


In all fairness how would any of us know these things.

For what its worth l agree with your method, it worked for me and my sisters.


----------



## dipdabs

Leigh L said:


> Perhaps I read this wrongly:confused1:


Perhaps if you would of read the question - anyone else putting up with horrendous tantrums? A simple yes or no would of been good. Although if u wished to of known what was going on in greater detail then asked or read what milky said and the response. EVERY parent gets tantrums, and tough stages to deal with and they are liars if they say otherwise.


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> In all fairness how would any of us know these things.
> 
> For what its worth l agree with your method, it worked for me and my sisters.


That's right milky how would anyone know.

So who is anyone to judge.


----------



## Leigh

Kaywoodham said:


> If things weren't balanced then obviously I would re-think. He's not the first kid to try and run rings around his parent and won't be the first. I'm a very good Mum, I know I'm a very good mum. I wouldn't just not feed my child FFS or let him go to bed starving. Seriously like omfg.
> 
> As for parenting classes! Lmao. Leigh I'm guessing you don't know I have an older autistic brother and use to work for a young people's service no? Or been in charge of a softplay centre? Or have sisters that are 4 and 9? Didn't think so.
> 
> All these parents that fuss around at their tea times just create fussy children. I know plenty that have only made a rod for their own back and I'm not doing it. Eat what you're given it's a rule I was taught and a rule I will stick to.


 Kay, This isn't a competition for who's the best parent or who has the most experience. I guarantee however much experience of working with children and young people with special needs, I have at least 5x more than you, as I've worked in Local Authority Social Services Centres and run a National Childrens Charity centre for years. Add to that, 4 years of working with adults with special needs and learning difficulties.

My feeling on eating what you're given - I don't believe in it. I believe children have rights to dislike certain foods and shouldn't have to eat them. Just my opinion. I have two picky eaters. I work around them. My diet is important to me and I respect their rights to have different tastes to my own.

Edited: I'm not judging - I gave you information.


----------



## Milky

Kaywoodham said:


> That's right milky how would anyone know.
> 
> So who is anyone to judge.


Like l said l misread what you put hence why l asked the question.

Its VERY easy to mis interpret the written word, we are all capable of it.


----------



## Leigh

Kaywoodham said:


> Perhaps if you would of read the question - anyone else putting up with horrendous tantrums? A simple yes or no would of been good. Although if u wished to of known what was going on in greater detail then asked or read what milky said and the response. EVERY parent gets tantrums, and tough stages to deal with and they are liars if they say otherwise.


In answer to your question: No, I didn't put up with horrendous tantrums - I dealt with them and they stopped.


----------



## Milky

Right were going round in circles now, lets leave it at that and talk about training if you please.


----------



## biglbs

Kaywoodham said:


> If things weren't balanced then obviously I would re-think. He's not the first kid to try and run rings around his parent and won't be the first. I'm a very good Mum, I know I'm a very good mum. I wouldn't just not feed my child FFS or let him go to bed starving. Seriously like omfg.
> 
> As for parenting classes! Lmao. Leigh I'm guessing you don't know I have an older autistic brother and use to work for a young people's service no? Or been in charge of a softplay centre? Or have sisters that are 4 and 9? Didn't think so.
> 
> All these parents that fuss around at their tea times just create fussy children. I know plenty that have only made a rod for their own back and I'm not doing it. Eat what you're given it's a rule I was taught and a rule I will stick to.


Well that was a random post though,do you not see that?


----------



## Conscript

What day is it?


----------



## DoIEvenLift

Leigh L said:


> Kay, This isn't a competition for who's the best parent or who has the most experience. I guarantee however much experience of working with children and young people with special needs, I have at least 5x more than you, as I've worked in Local Authority Social Services Centres and run a National Childrens Charity centre for years. Add to that, 4 years of working with adults with special needs and learning difficulties.


isnt a competition for who has the most experience, then why are you telling kay you have way more experience n listing it all? :confused1:



Leigh L said:


> My feeling on eating what you're given - I don't believe in it. I believe children have rights to dislike certain foods and shouldn't have to eat them. Just my opinion. I have two picky eaters. I work around them. My diet is important to me and I respect their rights to have different tastes to my own.
> 
> Edited: I'm not judging - I gave you information.


i disagree, eat what your given as a kid dont like it dont eat it. else theyre just gunna become a fussy cvnt n get what they want all the time


----------



## biglbs

alex18 said:


> isnt a competition for who has the most experience, then why are you telling kay you have way more experience n listing it all? :confused1:
> 
> i disagree, eat what your given as a kid dont like it dont eat it. else theyre just gunna become a fussy cvnt n get what they want all the time


no i have two older at 22 and 19 it is fact,i tried that,they still hate what they hated.


----------



## Leigh

alex18 said:


> isnt a competition for who has the most experience, then why are you telling kay you have way more experience n listing it all? :confused1:
> 
> i disagree, eat what your given as a kid dont like it dont eat it. else theyre just gunna become a fussy cvnt n get what they want all the time


There's not competition: I've worked in the field longer than Kay has been breathing. I was pointing out that I, too, have plenty of experience.

The best way to get children to eat a variety of foods is to introduce them to new tastes along the way, not try to make them eat things they patently don't like. My 15yr old now eats everything except mushrooms (and even then he'll eat them cut up) but he only ate bread and butter for months at one stage (he's the autistic one)


----------



## dipdabs

Leigh L said:


> In answer to your question: No, I didn't put up with horrendous tantrums - I dealt with them and they stopped.


Lol Leigh. That means you have had tantrums. This is my way of dealing with them and they will stop. Don't know my son do u? No. If you want to fuss around your kids that's fine good for u but I'm not. It doesn't mean I'm any less of a parent than u and need to go to parenting classes lol


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

EVERYONE TAKE A CHILL PILL LIL SCOOB IS BACK ON THE SCENE..... P.S I think your boy kay has got a stash of sweets in his room hence why hes being naughty so u send him to bed then he munches out without u coming into the room haha


----------



## Fatstuff

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> EVERYONE TAKE A CHILL PILL LIL SCOOB IS BACK ON THE SCENE


sorry lad ur names not down ur not coming in


----------



## biglbs

Kaywoodham said:


> Lol Leigh. That means you have had tantrums. This is my way of dealing with them and they will stop. Don't know my son do u? No. If you want to fuss around your kids that's fine good for u but I'm not. It doesn't mean I'm any less of a parent than u and need to go to parenting classes lol


Kay ,this fussing is called love,last post to you on the subject.


----------



## dipdabs

Leigh L said:


> There's not competition: I've worked in the field longer than Kay has been breathing. I was pointing out that I, too, have plenty of experience.
> 
> The best way to get children to eat a variety of foods is to introduce them to new tastes along the way, not try to make them eat things they patently don't like. My 15yr old now eats everything except mushrooms (and even then he'll eat them cut up) but he only ate bread and butter for months at one stage (he's the autistic one)


Everyone has different experiences Leigh. It doesn't mean to say u r right or I am wrong in the way I choose to bring up my child.

My son eats everything. It's very rare for him to say he doesn't like something. Helps me cook and is always taught about food as I also funnily enough, know the importance of it. It's not that he doesn't like it it's the fact he is just playing up as I already said to milky many posts ago, perhaps you should of paid more attention before having your pennies worth. When he refuses to eat his healthy dinner I'm not then going to offer him jam on toast that I know he will eat with no question to then him only wanting to eat jam on toast at tea time and creating a whole new problem for myself. It's quite simple really. And my choice.


----------



## Leigh

Kaywoodham said:


> Lol Leigh. That means you have had tantrums. This is my way of dealing with them and they will stop. Don't know my son do u? No. If you want to fuss around your kids that's fine good for u but I'm not. It doesn't mean I'm any less of a parent than u and need to go to parenting classes lol


Like you said, all parents have tantrums. But like I said, I dealt with them. I didn't fuss around my kids.

I gave you information. I'm not going to continue this any further. Take or leave the information.

There's nothing wrong with learning about something. Kids don't come with instruction manuals. I had two kid brothers that came and lived with me from when they were 14 and 15 so I had experience before I became a parent, even.

Think best I say goodnight now, as Milky says, it's going around in circles.


----------



## dipdabs

biglbs said:


> Kay ,this fussing is called love,last post to you on the subject.


I don't see fussing with their food as love when they are doing it to get the attention off you to fuss around them. I personally think it creates more problems. But each to their own.


----------



## dipdabs

Leigh L said:


> Like you said, all parents have tantrums. But like I said, I dealt with them. I didn't fuss around my kids.
> 
> I gave you information. I'm not going to continue this any further. Take or leave the information.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with learning about something. Kids don't come with instruction manuals. I had two kid brothers that came and lived with me from when they were 14 and 15 so I had experience before I became a parent, even.
> 
> Think best I say goodnight now, as Milky says, it's going around in circles.


Yeah I'll leave it. Ta.


----------



## Fatstuff

well - lbs everyone raises their kids differently, this is NEVER a subject which ppl will agree on as theres a million ways to do it and everyone is different and faced with different children with different difficulties. It shouldnt even be discussed to this length, she never once asked for parenting advice she was just letting off a little steam and wondered if anyone else had it. I personally wouold of done the same, be it wrong or right, just how i would of dealt with it, so long as she shows love, care and protection, then shes fine, missing one meal a day due to a temper tantrum for a few days is not going to malnourish the lad in any physical way. I like u lbs but that comment seemed like a nasty backhanded one and i think it was out of order and not needed.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

right end of the day i reckon u should leave kay alone ... she was only asking if anyone else had kids with tanturms nw ur digging at her .. Shes a single mum n bringing jack up well so end of the day if thats her way of making him learn what nt to do then leave her be everyone got different ways ...


----------



## PaulB

Talk about blowing things out of proportion. I hardly think Kay is starving her kid to death FFS.


----------



## Milky

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> right end of the day i reckon u should leave kay alone ... she was only asking if anyone else had kids with tanturms nw ur digging at her .. Shes a single mum n bringing jack up well so end of the day if thats her way of making him learn what nt to do then leave her be everyone got different ways ...


Its over now and no one was digging at her, her post was quite random and was mis interpretted.



ANGLIK said:


> Talk about blowing things out of proportion. I hardly think Kay is starving her kid to death FFS.


No one saud she was mate, see above.


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> well - lbs everyone raises their kids differently, this is NEVER a subject which ppl will agree on as theres a million ways to do it and everyone is different and faced with different children with different difficulties. It shouldnt even be discussed to this length, she never once asked for parenting advice she was just letting off a little steam and wondered if anyone else had it. I personally wouold of done the same, be it wrong or right, just how i would of dealt with it, so long as she shows love, care and protection, then shes fine, missing one meal a day due to a temper tantrum for a few days is not going to malnourish the lad in any physical way. I like u lbs but that comment seemed like a nasty backhanded one and i think it was out of order and not needed.


Backhanded,why?


----------



## biglbs

Typical of you fats,stirring cvnt,going to bed so i don't sew you a new one.


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> Backhanded,why?


It came across as 'that fussing is called love' as in that u are insinuating that she doesn't show as much love as u or Leigh do!

I apologise if I'm wrong m8 but that's how it sounded. There's few things that I think are below the belt but questioning someones parenting and how much love they show their kid is a big one!


----------



## Fatstuff

Not stirring m8 being genuine


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Hey yep still loving it, loving the pain lol. Wish I could get my head sorted though and stick to a better diet. Meh.


good to hear mate .

whats going on with diet ? any plans ?


----------



## Fatstuff

ewen said:


> good to hear mate .
> 
> whats going on with diet ? any plans ?


bore off ewen


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> Not stirring m8 being genuine


I am going to fookin bed mate,

got a three year old who wants me up at 6,

i will be there,

The fact is that when she wants food,

i feed her what she wants,

i was simply saying that is called love,is that a fookin problem ?

I am sorry if my cvnting lingo is sh1t but there!


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> I am going to fookin bed mate,
> 
> got a three year old who wants me up at 6,
> 
> i will be there,
> 
> The fact is that when she wants food,
> 
> i feed her what she wants,
> 
> i was simply saying that is called love,is that a fookin problem ?
> 
> I am sorry if my cvnting lingo is sh1t but there!


LOL im not falling out with u u big nancy, ill send u a pm and u can maybe ponder it when u get up, see where im coming from with this! night x


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> LOL im not falling out with u u big nancy, ill send u a pm and u can maybe ponder it when u get up, see where im coming from with this! night x


Night cvnt x


----------



## yannyboy

Is it safe to come in here now?


----------



## dipdabs

My boy will be up at 7. Every morning without fail (whether I've starved him the night before or not lol) the first things I will hear are 'mum I'm sooo hungry my tummy is rumbling can u make me rice crispies and a narna'


----------



## Conscript

yannyboy said:


> Is it safe to come in here now?


Just don't mention anything regarding children, shoes and men and we might be safe... :lol:


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> My boy will be up at 7. Every morning without fail (whether I've starved him the night before or not lol) the first things I will hear are 'mum I'm sooo hungry my tummy is rumbling can u make me rice crispies and a narna'


Rice Crispies are a little bit noisy, you sure your 3 year old should have them!


----------



## yannyboy

Conscript said:


> Just don't mention anything regarding children, shoes and men and we might be safe... :lol:


Too late, lol


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> Rice Crispies are a little bit noisy, you sure your 3 year old should have them!


Lol they may be but they're his favourite right now... I haven't let him discover chocolate cereal yet...

Ps when he asks for his rice crispies I do actually let him have them. Sometimes 2 bowls aswell!!!


----------



## Conscript

Kaywoodham said:


> Lol they may be but they're his favourite right now... I haven't let him discover chocolate cereal yet...
> 
> Ps when he asks for his rice crispies I do actually let him have them. Sometimes 2 bowls aswell!!!


Lucky fella, I was lucky to see my mum before midday when I was lil (glug glug glug), he'll have a good role model in you Kay with the training and nutrition side of things!


----------



## dipdabs

Conscript said:


> Lucky fella, I was lucky to see my mum before midday when I was lil (glug glug glug), he'll have a good role model in you Kay with the training and nutrition side of things!


Ah no I keep my door bolted and just shout to him for him to go help himself but he will be very lucky if there is any milk 

Thanks conscript


----------



## Conscript

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah no I keep my door bolted and just shout to him for him to go help himself but he will be very lucky if there is any milk
> 
> Thanks conscript


lol stop it right there missy!


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> good to hear mate .
> 
> whats going on with diet ? any plans ?


Diet hasn't been the greatest to be honest. Could of been cleaner but oh well il get there. Stayed clean today so happy with that! How's yours?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kaywoodham said:


> Diet hasn't been the greatest to be honest. Could of been cleaner but oh well il get there. Stayed clean today so happy with that! How's yours?


dont over think it mate diet has to have routine but routine that suits , allow yourself the odd luxury everyday but just know that that little bit iof food needs that little bit more effort in the gym or walking or whatever exercise you do .

keto was a learning curve and you wont build muscle on it but now you know what % makes you bulk maintain or lose you can add in carbs to suit bodily needs or should i say muscular needs .

mine has been poor tbh ive chosen watery foods that lack the calorific density i need things like wet rice or casseroles so next week im going for more solid meals , really want to hit 20 stone by xmas and it feels good to say im 2 stone away rather than the 8.5 - 9 stone i was .

so how will you tackle diet from herein ? you know what it takes so draw up a plan and stick to it .


----------



## flinty90

Morning Kay hope all is well....!!


----------



## dipdabs

ewen said:


> dont over think it mate diet has to have routine but routine that suits , allow yourself the odd luxury everyday but just know that that little bit iof food needs that little bit more effort in the gym or walking or whatever exercise you do .
> 
> keto was a learning curve and you wont build muscle on it but now you know what % makes you bulk maintain or lose you can add in carbs to suit bodily needs or should i say muscular needs .
> 
> mine has been poor tbh ive chosen watery foods that lack the calorific density i need things like wet rice or casseroles so next week im going for more solid meals , really want to hit 20 stone by xmas and it feels good to say im 2 stone away rather than the 8.5 - 9 stone i was .
> 
> so how will you tackle diet from herein ? you know what it takes so draw up a plan and stick to it .


Ummm I duno really lol. Feel like I can't really be ****d, as bad as it sounds! I'm just going back to my porridge everyday, keep tuna stocked up and boiled eggs to hand in the fridge along with some cooked chicken and fish. Keep salad in the fridge and veg that's quick and easy in the freezer to chuck with anything. Then all the plan is really is to try and eat it lol


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> Morning Kay hope all is well....!!


Morning flinty welcome back! How r u?


----------



## dipdabs

So I felt like I'd stopped progressing really, mainly out of impatience... But I've just spent a while inspecting my legs and actually spotted some muscle I've never seen or felt before... Happy with that 

Also I'm going to take tape measurements... What body parts should I do and when is best to do them?


----------



## Mish

Measure your hips, natural waist, thighs and maybe your biceps if you are interested in that. Best to measure first thing in the morning after any constitutionals


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> So I felt like I'd stopped progressing really, mainly out of impatience... But I've just spent a while inspecting my legs and actually spotted some muscle I've never seen or felt before... Happy with that
> 
> Also I'm going to take tape measurements... What body parts should I do and when is best to do them?


Probably best to take first thing in morning unpumped

Do quad, waist, chest, arms


----------



## dipdabs

Ok il do them tomorrow then... Umm with chest... Would I do above or below my boobs? Lol


----------



## big_jim_87

lol

tape the biggest point of each

waist

arm

thigh

calf

can do chest but as a woman this will go up and down a bit more any way depending on bf% water levels etc... your best off taking measurements once a month at about mid way between periods as water is probably at its most stable level then... I think...


----------



## dipdabs

Thanks guys


----------



## dipdabs

Alreeeettt I'm sorry to do this but I took a pic of my legs yesterday after my session and they are looking pretty dam good ha. Seeing so much progress in my legs it's unbelievable. To think I had chicken legs I hated 6 months ago is nuts! Please look away if you want to be offended or have a problem with this pic!


----------



## flinty90

looks good to me :whistling:


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> Alreeeettt I'm sorry to do this but I took a pic of my legs yesterday after my session and they are looking pretty dam good ha. Seeing so much progress in my legs it's unbelievable. To think I had chicken legs I hated 6 months ago is nuts! Please look away if you want to be offended or have a problem with this pic!
> 
> View attachment 90090


I'm disgusted!

Good quad development though


----------



## flinty90

can you send me one with you bent over the bed Kay with that thong on please, im interested in your hammy development X


----------



## Milky

legs look great.


----------



## Hartman

Great work, Definately not chicken like!


----------



## dipdabs

Thanks guys  my legs definately seem to be doing better than the rest of me!

And no flinty lol


----------



## dipdabs

Right so I've managed to stay pretty clean with my diet the last two days and now I'm back on it, it should be easier. I just haven't eaten enough, not really hungry at the moment so finding it difficult.

Yesterday I had:

Breakfast - porridge, shake and a banana.

Snack - 3 boiled eggs mixed with cottage cheese and a little mayo on 2 slices wholemeal toast.

Lunch - apple and some blueberries.

Snack - cod, broccoli and sweet jacket potato with a little butter.

Dinner - ham sandwich 

Not the best specially with the bread but better than it was. I can usually shake this kind of feeling off easily and get back on something quickly but finding the motivation to do it quite difficult at the minute.

Feeling flat and deflated and I'm sure my belly is looking wrinklier, maybe it's just my mind playing tricks on me...

Should be training today, so if I do I hope that lifts my mood a bit.


----------



## 25434

Kaywoodham said:


> Feeling flat and deflated and I'm sure my belly is looking wrinklier, maybe it's just my mind playing tricks on me...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> It is Kay. You can see the progress you are making and your pics are showing that. At these times you just need to breathe deep and keep going, even if it's just an automatic action rather than feeeling whoopy doo about it all. The fact that you still go and try to keep the momentum up is the thing that makes a difference. Go and train. I get this too sometimes and even when I'm in the gym I get tempted just to give up and say "why bother" but I force myself to stay cos at the end of the day I'm trying to change myself and I'm not a giving up sorta person.
> 
> and neither are you....right?


----------



## dipdabs

Flubs said:


> No I know you're right flubs... Thanks for the support. Just having a hard time with a lot of different things at the moment and it's really effecting my diet mainly. Then ontop of that it's not like I can even just go and train like most, I have to ask a friend to watch my son constantly just so I can go, I feel like a p1sstaker and an idiot asking all the time plus I can never fit it into my day to where I want it to be. I'm not one to palm my boy off constantly, he goes to a childminder twice a week so I can work and this is the only other time he goes with anyone else so really I shouldn't worry, it's not like I'm out drinking constantly or whatever. I just feel like a child asking someone for help all the time. Think all the little things and feelings are just piling up at the mo. I'll b fine in a few days I'm sure


----------



## Ems

Kaywoodham said:


> Kay, I hope you don't mind me butting in but have you checked out ZWOW workouts on You Tube or Bodyrock (I prefer ZWOW) for the times you can't go as they're all strength, body conditioning stuff which will give you results for times when you can't get to the gym - loads of press ups, burpees etc. which you can do at home and takes about 20 mins so can be done when your little boy goes to bed or first thing in the morning. Plus it's free!


----------



## Mish

What you need is a gym with a creche

That would be spot on!


----------



## 25434

Kaywoodham said:


> I understand what you are saying. Those of your friends who know what you are wanting to achieve and are glad to help you with that won't make you feel bad, but I know it is hard to constantly ask for help. I can't say anything to help you on that front. All I can say is ride it out (I know, I know, tell u something u don't know lol).....I hope you find a way forward from this...do you have any weights at home that you can still do a workout to? I have a set so when I can't get there I still do something, and I also have some tapes, like Tae Bo and stuff, and some body workouts that I downloaded from BB.com.....I also know it's harder to do stuff at home cos at the gym there is more motivation..but that's where self will comes in..I find it hard to do stuff at home, mainly cos the sofa and the TV are staring at me!!..hahaha...but I do it cos I'm determined...not saying you aren't of course..just sympathising a bit with the ups and downs of trying to fit in building a body inbetween three hundred other things....not so easy .....just keep going Kay...keep going...whatever you can do, do it....


----------



## dipdabs

Thanks guys. I don't help myself by being miserable, just not a lot to keep a smile on my face at the moment, I'm usually very good at chucking one on anyway but to be honest I can't b ****d. I'llget there though.

Working out at home - I find it really hard at the moment again. I put my son to bed and instantly feel tired and I want to go into shut down mode. Again maybe if things start to look up il be able to get my motivation for this aswell. Going to the gym is like my stress outlet which gets me away from everything else hence why I feel so fed up if I can't go.

Gym with a crèche - I went to one of these not long ago and only about 15 minute drive from me. BUT I already pay £30 membership at my normal gym that's 2 minutes away from me, then just to go and use the gym casually and the crèche once it cost me over £12. Which obviously if you paid that regularly it would add up to a lot!


----------



## yannyboy

Hope things get better Kay


----------



## Uriel

like i said - i got a decent set of ears and u got my number - chin up woodworms


----------



## Leigh

Morning Kay! 

Edited: Just realised it's afternoon .... I'll start again

Afternoon Kay!


----------



## dipdabs

Leigh L said:


> Morning Kay!
> 
> Edited: Just realised it's afternoon .... I'll start again
> 
> Afternoon Kay!


Leigh to be honest I don't want to speak to u. No offence but we don't really get on and rub each other up the wrong way whether it be right or wrong it's happened a few times so best if we steer clear of each other.


----------



## Leigh

Kaywoodham said:


> Feeling flat and deflated and I'm sure *my belly is looking wrinklier*, maybe it's just my mind playing tricks on me...
> 
> Should be training today, so if I do I hope that lifts my mood a bit.





Kaywoodham said:


> It's possible your belly is looking a little wrinklier if you've dropped some fat (mine does sometimes). Don't worry about it. It should pull in tighter again, as you continue to train.
> 
> With your friend, I'm sure you do stuff for her too, even if it's just listening to her latest boyfriend issues. That's what friends do ... They help each other out. Don't give yourself a hard time about it. Once Jack starts school in September, things will be much easier to manage. Just keep your chin up and focus on the fact that things will be very different for you two months' from now.
> 
> You can only ever do your best. No-one needs perfect ... only strive for 'good enough'


----------



## Leigh

Kaywoodham said:


> Leigh to be honest I don't want to speak to u. No offence but we don't really get on and rub each other up the wrong way whether it be right or wrong it's happened a few times so best if we steer clear of each other.


Oops sorry, I missed this one because I was typing the one prior ....:sad:


----------



## dipdabs

Leigh L said:


> Oops sorry, I missed this one because I was typing the one prior ....:sad:


Thanks for the kind words anyway, just generally I'm sure you know what I mean!


----------



## Leigh

I don't think we've fallen out a few times ... the only one I recall is when I mentioned picking up tips from parenting classes. I didn't mean you to take offence.

You'd been mentioning you had some issues and I thought it was helpful. Loads of my friends have done them. People don't have the same family support as years ago and also you're a young single mum. I'm not judging you or trying to be a bitch.

If you said you were depressed or stressed, I'd say get some CBT or counselling and pick up some tips, go to the GP etc. I thought I just hit a nerve and caught you on a bad day. It takes some serious stuff before I have a problem with someone


----------



## dipdabs

Leigh L said:


> I don't think we've fallen out a few times ... the only one I recall is when I mentioned picking up tips from parenting classes. I didn't mean you to take offence.
> 
> You'd been mentioning you had some issues and I thought it was helpful. Loads of my friends have done them. People don't have the same family support as years ago and also you're a young single mum. I'm not judging you or trying to be a bitch.
> 
> If you said you were depressed or stressed, I'd say get some CBT or counselling and pick up some tips, go to the GP etc. I thought I just hit a nerve and caught you on a bad day. It takes some serious stuff before I have a problem with someone


Personally I think suggesting to anyone to get parenting classes they are going to take it the wrong way. I know the likes of people that usually have to go to these sort of classes and generally they wouldn't even know its good to feed your child something other than McDonald's. I'm not a bad mother or need help with it, just jack is prone to a few attention seeking tantrums at the moment and what I was saying got completely blown out of proportion. This very very much upset me if I'm honest with people basically making it sound as if I don't feed my child or force feed him food he doesn't like and even that I don't love him.when you are a single parent without an ounce of help you don't need that ontop of everything else.

I certainly don't wish to go on a 6 week waiting list for counselling I would have to get childcare for and by which time things may be a lot better. I'm not depressed just simply having a hard time that everyone at some point has.


----------



## dipdabs

Again, I think it is just best left well alone.


----------



## Uriel

are any of you estrogenoc split asses actually going to train? Its like the initial rounds of The apprentice with the all ladies team talking endless [email protected] rather than doing something..

1) Keep your opinions of child rearing off a fuking forum - its wayyy toooo personal and actually not knowing that says a lot about the person posting it.

2) take more pictures with less on.....just because

3) having a moan is ok..........so long as there is plenty of 2) in between

pmsl


----------



## Leigh

Kaywoodham said:


> Personally I think suggesting to anyone to get parenting classes they are going to take it the wrong way. I know the likes of people that usually have to go to these sort of classes and generally they wouldn't even know its good to feed your child something other than McDonald's. I'm not a bad mother or need help with it, just jack is prone to a few attention seeking tantrums at the moment and what I was saying got completely blown out of proportion. This very very much upset me if I'm honest with people basically making it sound as if I don't feed my child or force feed him food he doesn't like and even that I don't love him.when you are a single parent without an ounce of help you don't need that ontop of everything else.
> 
> I certainly don't wish to go on a 6 week waiting list for counselling I would have to get childcare for and by which time things may be a lot better. I'm not depressed just simply having a hard time that everyone at some point has.


I honestly think you just took it badly because you've got a lot on your plate, hun. My sister did parenting classes. People sometimes just go for the support of meeting other parents. There's all kinds of reasons for going. I guess because I've been involved in them and run them, I don't think it's any big deal. It just gives you different strategies and perspectives. I'm really sorry it upset. It wasn't my intention.

The courses we offered, we provided a creche too so the parents got a couple of hours to learn, chat, drink coffee and socialise - A break from their kids.

Seriously, no-one thinks you starve your child or don't love him, look after him properly etc.

I'm a single parent now too but with my eldest, I only had my (not helpful) partner - no family support and very few friends. Post-natal depression and an autistic child who cried 18-20hrs out of 24. I can relate to you having a hard time


----------



## lxm

I was force fed bowls of peas and sweetcorn untill I liked them at the age of 3-4

nothing wrong with that, I turned out proper....

Kay ive got some more food pics in my thread, for your info!


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> are any of you estrogenoc split asses actually going to train? Its like the initial rounds of The apprentice with the all ladies team talking endless [email protected] rather than doing something..
> 
> 1) Keep your opinions of child rearing off a fuking forum - its wayyy toooo personal and actually not knowing that says a lot about the person posting it.
> 
> 2) take more pictures with less on.....just because
> 
> 3) having a moan is ok..........so long as there is plenty of 2) in between
> 
> pmsl


Did u see my new one? Lol


----------



## Jay.32

its better than coronation st in yer :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> Did u see my new one? Lol


what do you think i [email protected] to these days pmsl


----------



## dipdabs

Hehehe.

Well looks like no gym for sure today. Hmmmm


----------



## hackskii

If I didn't eat something that I didn't like, I either had to sit at the table till it was gone, or go to bed.

My parents had no tolerance for me not eating my food.

To this day I love all foods.

I do have a question though that I just cant seem to figure out.

I know you guys like tea.

What does it mean tea before bed?

Is having tea before bed something that is common in the UK?

I am only asking because I just don't get it.

On another note, I love the Olympics, watched it all day yesterday and almost took off from work.

One of my favorite ones that gave me some water in my eyes was the Irish kid that did the gymnastics.

Seems he is only the second one to do it.

He was not supposed to walk, had all these obstacles but just wanted to do it and did.

It was so inspiring I wanted to go train, but then I would have missed the Olympics.

Another favorite one was the Brit girl that won the road race (bicycle).


----------



## Tassotti

Can't beat a cup of Rosy Lee.

Tea can mean dinner. Dinner can mean Lunch. Gets confusing really


----------



## Tassotti

Can't beat a cup of Rosy Lee.

Tea can mean dinner. Dinner can mean Lunch. Gets confusing really


----------



## luther1

hackskii said:


> If I didn't eat something that I didn't like, I either had to sit at the table till it was gone, or go to bed.
> 
> My parents had no tolerance for me not eating my food.
> 
> To this day I love all foods.
> 
> I do have a question though that I just cant seem to figure out.
> 
> I know you guys like tea.
> 
> What does it mean tea before bed?
> 
> Is having tea before bed something that is common in the UK?
> 
> I am only asking because I just don't get it.
> 
> On another note, I love the Olympics, watched it all day yesterday and almost took off from work.
> 
> One of my favorite ones that gave me some water in my eyes was the Irish kid that did the gymnastics.
> 
> Seems he is only the second one to do it.
> 
> He was not supposed to walk, had all these obstacles but just wanted to do it and did.
> 
> It was so inspiring I wanted to go train, but then I would have missed the Olympics.
> 
> Another favorite one was the Brit girl that won the road race (bicycle).


 T is like supper hacks,not a cup of tea,if you know what I mean. The last meal of the day is called t


----------



## Hartman

Yokels call dinner tea


----------



## lxm

Tea is my dinner (the one at 5-6pm).... Lunch is my lunch (12-2pm)


----------



## yannyboy

Lunch is meal 2 and dinner is meal 4


----------



## luther1

Meal 7 is my t


----------



## Mish

Having your tea as your evening meal is some what of a northern dialect


----------



## hackskii

Oh, thanks guys, no wonder I didnt get it... :lol:

Tea = dinner.............check.

Dinner can be lunch...check.

Can I have beer with tea then? :whistling:


----------



## luther1

hackskii said:


> Oh, thanks guys, no wonder I didnt get it... :lol:
> 
> Tea = dinner.............check.
> 
> Dinner can be lunch...check.
> 
> Can I have beer with tea then? :whistling:


Beer with a cup of tea? No,that's vile


----------



## dipdabs

What has my journal created now lol


----------



## lxm

whats for tea kay ?


----------



## hackskii

Kaywoodham said:


> What has my journal created now lol


Well, for me it has crated an educational experience on how to speak proper English. :lol:

And that when my parents sent me to bed because I did not want to eat their food they did a terrible job raising me.

If they were alive I would tell them so. :whistling:

I love my parents, I wish they were around one more day so I could tell them so.

Thinking of them made me sad.

If anyone of you people have parents, please take the time to call them just to tell them you love them.

This will make their day.

Thanks


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> whats for tea kay ?


I've just had Cajun chicken in tinned chopped tomatoes and rice topped with cheese. Was nice actually! Jack enjoyed it too!


----------



## MRSTRONG

hackskii said:


> Well, for me it has crated an educational experience on how to speak proper English. :lol:
> 
> And that when my parents sent me to bed because I did not want to eat their food they did a terrible job raising me.
> 
> If they were alive I would tell them so. :whistling:
> 
> I love my parents, I wish they were around one more day so I could tell them so.
> 
> Thinking of them made me sad.
> 
> If anyone of you people have parents, please take the time to call them just to tell them you love them.
> 
> This will make their day.
> 
> Thanks


well said mate .

im left with the worst dad in the world that used a belt on us if we didnt eat all the food on our plate .

but he`s the only one i have .

seeing my mum in the chapel of rest was a sad day .

all of you with loved ones tell them you love them before you cant .

btw it`s speak English properly


----------



## dipdabs

hackskii said:


> Well, for me it has crated an educational experience on how to speak proper English. :lol:
> 
> And that when my parents sent me to bed because I did not want to eat their food they did a terrible job raising me.
> 
> If they were alive I would tell them so. :whistling:
> 
> I love my parents, I wish they were around one more day so I could tell them so.
> 
> Thinking of them made me sad.
> 
> If anyone of you people have parents, please take the time to call them just to tell them you love them.
> 
> This will make their day.
> 
> Thanks


Don't worry when I moved to Wales I was very confused. Lunch was always lunch to me and dinner was dinner at like 6pm. Everyone here says dinner instead of lunch and tea for dinner. I've even turned up mega late for things when friends have said come up at dinner time, them meaning lunch and I've turned up 5 hours late lol


----------



## hackskii

ewen said:


> well said mate .
> 
> im left with the worst dad in the world that used a belt on us if we didnt eat all the food on our plate .
> 
> but he`s the only one i have .
> 
> seeing my mum in the chapel of rest was a sad day .
> 
> all of you with loved ones tell them you love them before you cant .
> 
> btw it`s speak English properly


I am getting a good free education.

I am now learning to speak English properly:lol:

Now you kids call your parents and tell them you love them, anyone who does gets reps.

Except ewen, I already gave him some:lol:

Call them now.


----------



## lxm

hackskii said:


> I am getting a good free education.
> 
> I am now learning to speak English properly:lol:
> 
> Now you kids call your parents and tell them you love them, anyone who does gets reps.
> 
> Except ewen, I already gave him some:lol:
> 
> Call them now.


is it bad I cant tell my mum I love her ? or find it too cringey...

Am I a bad person ? ( i live with her)


----------



## hackskii

lxm said:


> is it bad I cant tell my mum I love her ? or find it too cringey...
> 
> Am I a bad person ? ( i live with her)


Just tell her you appreciate all the things that she does for you, and that this moment you felt the need to let her know.

do that and she will make your favorite meal without even asking.

I remember one time missing Fathers day.

I used to call him every Fathers Day.

He is the kind of Father that you didn't need to tell him you loved him, he knew it, and I knew he loved me.

But once I did forget, it crushed him.

I thought he was kidding, but just one phone call would have been and done what I needed to do.

I mean, I did not visit him much being so far away, but he only needed just a moment to talk to me once in a while.

He was a very funny man, with a good sense of humor.

The day I got the phone call last year that he died, I could not believe it, I thought that if I just hung up the phone I could call him.

I remember wanting to go see him in the mountains where it snows with my daughter but she didn't want to go without her mom.

Looking back I see regrets.

So, with that said, what happened if right now one thought I will tell them later, then never had the chance again?

Go make the call.


----------



## big_jim_87

I tel my mum every time I get off the phone or when I leave her house etc "by mum love ya" give er a kiss if Im there...

love my mum... told ee the other day I dnt actually remember my dad giving me a hug... she said he did when I was younger... (i remember one hug actually lol was in trouble with my mum lol she washed my foul mouth out with soap lol he got in from work n i was up set so gave me a hug... lol)

hope i dnt stop telling George I love him and hug him till we are both old men.

tel the Mrs about 100x day i love er lol.


----------



## hackskii

big_jim_87 said:


> I tel my mum every time I get off the phone or when I leave her house etc "by mum love ya" give er a kiss if Im there...
> 
> love my mum... told ee the other day I dnt actually remember my dad giving me a hug... she said he did when I was younger... (i remember one hug actually lol was in trouble with my mum lol she washed my foul mouth out with soap lol he got in from work n i was up set so gave me a hug... lol)
> 
> hope i dnt stop telling George I love him and hug him till we are both old men.
> 
> tel the Mrs about 100x day i love er lol.


This is a good thing, it will keep you right where you need and are supposed to be, and your son will see this and this he will do.

This seed is a good one.

Once you are old, you still will reap the harvest of this seed.

Even when your son has children, they will do it too.

I give guys hugs at work, and at the pub.

They are stand-offish at the time, but now they do it to me.

Its like there is not enough love in this world.

I was commenting just this morning about how the Olympics are the center of the world right now.

How each is rooting for its own.

And that all other things like war are moved away.

There is not enough love in this world, I mean there is but there can be more.

I never used to kiss and hug the wife.

But now every day I do this.

I told her that the day she does not get one, is the day I am not here.

The other day I told her this "Oh honey, I forget to tell you something."

She comes back and asked me what it was I told her "I love you."

She thought that was corny.


----------



## big_jim_87

hackskii said:


> Just tell her you appreciate all the things that she does for you, and that this moment you felt the need to let her know.
> 
> do that and she will make your favorite meal without even asking.
> 
> I remember one time missing Fathers day.
> 
> I used to call him every Fathers Day.
> 
> He is the kind of Father that you didn't need to tell him you loved him, he knew it, and I knew he loved me.
> 
> But once I did forget, it crushed him.
> 
> I thought he was kidding, but just one phone call would have been and done what I needed to do.
> 
> I mean, I did not visit him much being so far away, but he only needed just a moment to talk to me once in a while.
> 
> He was a very funny man, with a good sense of humor.
> 
> The day I got the phone call last year that he died, I could not believe it, I thought that if I just hung up the phone I could call him.
> 
> I remember wanting to go see him in the mountains where it snows with my daughter but she didn't want to go without her mom.
> 
> Looking back I see regrets.
> 
> So, with that said, what happened if right now one thought I will tell them later, then never had the chance again?
> 
> Go make the call.


you cvnt Im ay work welling up now! ffs...

you only get one mum one dad... mine are young still both in 40's so i should have them a while yet...

oh o remember another hug with my dad... thought he had cancer... told him i loved him then lol he was in tears at the time lol ****er just has irregular shaped kidneys and looked like a tumor on a scan... ****er lol could have punched him in host kidneys lol


----------



## dipdabs

My dads on holiday with his family...We don't really have a close relationship... And my mum is high smoking weed back home somewhere prob and I wouldn't be able to get hold of either lol


----------



## flinty90

did we ever get bent over thong shots for hammy development issues ??? :whistling:


----------



## hackskii

Kaywoodham said:


> My dads on holiday with his family...We don't really have a close relationship... And my mum is high smoking weed back home somewhere prob and I wouldn't be able to get hold of either lol


Kay, you should probably just let them know you were thinking about them and wanted to call and talk.

You only get one set of parents and you do not get to pick them.

They are not perfect, but it would just take a moment.



flinty90 said:


> did we ever get bent over thong shots for hammy development issues ??? :whistling:


Stop hijacking my journal. :lol:


----------



## flinty90

hackskii said:


> Kay, you should probably just let them know you were thinking about them and wanted to call and talk.
> 
> You only get one set of parents and you do not get to pick them.
> 
> They are not perfect, but it would just take a moment.
> 
> Stop hijacking my journal.:lol:


look ya cnut i want bent over thong shots lol either you or Kay will do pmsl


----------



## flinty90

hackskii said:


> Kay, you should probably just let them know you were thinking about them and wanted to call and talk.
> 
> You only get one set of parents and you do not get to pick them.
> 
> They are not perfect, but it would just take a moment.
> 
> Stop hijacking my journal.:lol:


look ya cnut i want bent over thong shots lol either you or Kay will do pmsl


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> look ya cnut i want bent over thong shots lol either you or Kay will do pmsl


Hacksi sort the poor fella out he's gagging bless him


----------



## hackskii

flinty90 said:


> look ya cnut i want bent over thong shots lol either you or Kay will do pmsl


Don't make me.

Oh, that is right, cant do it because this journal is not in the AL:lol:

Sorry, other wise I would....lol


----------



## big_jim_87

will I do?

wait till 2mo ill get a shot of glut/hams up in a thong... (maybe posing trunks pulled up) but ill post it...


----------



## flinty90

big_jim_87 said:


> will I do?
> 
> wait till 2mo ill get a shot of glut/hams up in a thong... (maybe posing trunks pulled up) but ill post it...


yes please Seems Kay is all shy and stuff :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> yes please Seems Kay is all shy and stuff :whistling:


Flinty post one of u and then I will post one of me lol


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> Flinty post one of u and then I will post one of me lol


no - for fuks sake.....i havent eaten yet


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> no - for fuks sake.....i havent eaten yet


He wouldn't anyway he's too scared


----------



## lxm

fits up min.


----------



## dipdabs

Went to the gym this morning. Done 4 x 8 of everything again.

Overhead dumbbell press 7kg

Lateral raises 4kg

Face pulls 7.5kg

Hammer curls 6kg

Was a good session. Mad though how quickly your muscles get tired by the last set! I've never had a lot of veins popping out either but today I notice quite a few when I was doing the hammer curls, was a little freaked out! Lol.

Ate pretty clean again yesterday apart from maybe a cheeky mcdonalds... Oops lol. But other than that it was all porridge, chicken and broccoli.

Today diet is staying pretty clean. So far had porridge, a shake, chicken with tinned chopped tomatoes, broccoli and rice. Then shortly I have a couple boiled eggs and salad with a little mayo to eat. Will probably have some tuna or cod for tea.


----------



## lxm

Kay, The chicken and broccoli after the mcdonalds dont count!!!!!!! Well done on the weights! reps


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> Kay, The chicken and broccoli after the mcdonalds dont count!!!!!!! Well done on the weights! reps


I know... Don't remind me lol


----------



## dipdabs

Right so I'm still trying to get my head round this bulking thing. How fat have I got to get? Or how much weight should I be trying to put on?


----------



## JANIKvonD

bulking?! what have i missed pmsl?

what are ur maintenance cals mate...

http://www.physiquefx.com/bmr-calculators/

cheeky calculator at the bottom of this^ page, pick 'mass building calculator for woman'


----------



## lxm

JANIKvonD said:


> bulking?! what have i missed pmsl?
> 
> what are ur maintenance cals mate...
> 
> http://www.physiquefx.com/bmr-calculators/
> 
> cheeky calculator at the bottom of this^ page, pick 'mass building calculator for woman'


Kay you need to stick to consistency! stick to what your doing for another 8-12 weeks! my opinion.. your kinda recomping/ losing bf atm arent you ?


----------



## dipdabs

Um no I need to build muscle so I should be bulking right?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Um no I need to build muscle s*o I should be bulking right*?


to a degree but dont just throw heaps of cals in u, do it smart (which im sure u will) find ur maintenance cals and add another clean 200cals...if the fat is coming on too quick tweak it to suit...& vice versa.


----------



## lxm

lean bulk kay, like Janboyo said above, your only eating a small surplus which will build quality lean muscle..


----------



## dipdabs

I worked it out before and got obsessed with weighing and counting everything. So if I roughly guesstimate what I was eating before I should be fine cos I'm not letting that take over my life again lol


----------



## Craigyboy

Simple way of doing it, eat what you are at the moment, and make up a 250 cal shake and consume that on top of your daily food.

Do this for a few weeks and see if you gain slowly, if not make the shakes 300 cals.

Simples

Semi skimmed milk

Ice cream

Whey

And fruit

In the blender and there you go.


----------



## Tinytom

For gaining muscle you dont need much. Just a few hundred calories over your normal.

DON'T have a shake with ice cream in that's totally the wrong idea and an old school bbing way of gaining bad weight.

Simply have a protein shake and a handful of nuts as an evening top up meal. That will suffice if you are looking to gain muscle.

If you want to gain fat then the ice cream method will work but I don't know any bird that wants to gain fat


----------



## Craigyboy

Well I was half right!


----------



## dipdabs

Tinytom said:


> For gaining muscle you dont need much. Just a few hundred calories over your normal.
> 
> DON'T have a shake with ice cream in that's totally the wrong idea and an old school bbing way of gaining bad weight.
> 
> Simply have a protein shake and a handful of nuts as an evening top up meal. That will suffice if you are looking to gain muscle.
> 
> If you want to gain fat then the ice cream method will work but I don't know any bird that wants to gain fat


Thanks big Tom 

This is the thing I'm told I should bulk and put on fat to build muscle but I seem to have a complex with it as I really don't want to start looking chubby!


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Thanks big Tom
> 
> This is the thing I'm told I should bulk and put on fat to build muscle but I seem to have a complex with it as I really don't want to start looking chubby!


who the fcuk said you had to get fat to gain muscle pmsl .... they need to be slapped around the c0ck if you ask me,, fcuk me Kay who the fcuk are you listening to ???

your like the famale equivelent of fcukin Kenny ken lol X


----------



## big_jim_87

dnt listen to Tom! he knows fvck all look at his av ffs...

id go with the ice cream.... mmmmm yea baby that'd what bring is all about... get so fat that any muscle you do gain will be lost in the diet to get lean again... this is the future!


----------



## Craigyboy

Big macs and chicken nuggets are good


----------



## Tinytom

Thing is its different with guys cos they have higher test levels and so can metabolise more dirty calories.

Women have higher estrogen levels which promotes fat storage and so you really don't want to give it more fuel for that.

So while craig was correct for guys (in a way) it won't work for you.


----------



## yannyboy

But do we agree you need to be in a calorie surplus condition to add muscle?


----------



## dipdabs

I didn't mean fat as such, I just don't want to put loads of bodyfat on and feel fat and in my head I have this chubby image! It's not what anyone has told me at all, just that's almost what bulking portrays in a mind that doesn't know much about it


----------



## Hartman

Seeing as you have quite low bodyfat anyway your gonna be impressed with your gains as you will see them...

Just gonna take a little more care then us guys (food disposal units!) with your diet.

It'll be all good :thumbup:


----------



## yannyboy

Think you want what's known as a lean bulk, slight increase in calories to give muscle building properties but limit the fat increase


----------



## big_jim_87

yannyboy said:


> But do we agree you need to be in a calorie surplus condition to add muscle?


well yea! lol


----------



## yannyboy

big_jim_87 said:


> well yea! lol


Well plenty of so called experts have preached to me that they can gain muscle and lose fat simultaneously


----------



## dipdabs

I was told just to make sure to get more protein in and eat clean and not to 'bulk' as it was a myth, hence my confusion and going back to square 1


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> I was told just to make sure to get more protein in and eat clean and not to 'bulk' as it was a myth, hence my confusion and going back to square 1


Their definition of bulk must be to eat what you like and pile the weight on

I'm bulking at the mo, taking in about 4000 calories but still eating clean with only about 70g of fat


----------



## George-Bean

What have I missed in three days? ;-D

My advice is to always eat clean whatever your trying to achieve.


----------



## big_jim_87

yannyboy said:


> Well plenty of so called experts have preached to me that they can gain muscle and lose fat simultaneously


yes you need lots of drugs and a surplus of cals. fat burning drugs gh and aas...

or just awesome genetics


----------



## big_jim_87

plus id say it depends on your situation... if your a fat newb then you easy drop fat and get leaner...

but Phil Heath in contest condition will not find it as easy to grow and get leaner...


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> What have I missed in three days? ;-D
> 
> My advice is to always eat clean whatever your trying to achieve.


George where have you been!


----------



## dipdabs

big_jim_87 said:


> plus id say it depends on your situation... if your a fat newb then you easy drop fat and get leaner...
> 
> but Phil Heath in contest condition will not find it as easy to grow and get leaner...


But really when they drop fat and appear leaner it will mainly be what they had underneath the fat anyway right?


----------



## dipdabs

Btw I think I have another new muscle in my leg. Well not new obviously but one that's grown. I was driving yesterday and put my hand on my leg and felt it, was quite odd really! It's like in the middle of my thigh at the front right at the top, if I crouch down just a little bending my knees it's like a line that pops out lol. Just thought I'd share with u


----------



## Tinytom

yannyboy said:


> Well plenty of so called experts have preached to me that they can gain muscle and lose fat simultaneously


That would be me then.

In my article in the reading room entitled

'gaining muscle and losing weight a simple guide'

You can do both by rotating calories through the week


----------



## Tinytom

And people think that 'calorie surplus' means fat gain.

So protein must have no calories then because if you ate another 50 grams of protein a day extra that would be a calorie surplus but wouldn't promote fat storage?


----------



## RACK

Tinytom said:


> That would be me then.
> 
> In my article in the reading room entitled
> 
> 'gaining muscle and losing weight a simple guide'
> 
> *You can do both by rotating calories through the week*


Could carb-cyclign be an example of this


----------



## PHMG

Tinytom said:


> And people think that 'calorie surplus' means fat gain.
> 
> So protein must have no calories then because if you ate another 50 grams of protein a day extra that would be a calorie surplus but wouldn't promote fat storage?


depends whats flowing through your blood.


----------



## dipdabs

It can all get very confusing... I wish I just had one person to tell me what to do lol.

What's carb cycling?


----------



## PHMG

Kaywoodham said:


> It can all get very confusing... I wish I just had one person to tell me what to do lol.
> 
> What's carb cycling?


This is carb cycling:


----------



## RACK

it's where you eat the same amount of pro and fats a day and rotate your carb intake for high/low/no carb days. I always find it the best way to diet


----------



## Tassotti

Kaywoodham said:


> It can all get very confusing... I wish I just had one person to tell me what to do lol.
> 
> What's carb cycling?


Thing is, there are many different ways to skin a cat. Some people will prefer one way and another will hate it. Carb-cycling to me would be torture as I cannot control carbs.

You need to find what works best for you.


----------



## dipdabs

Think I'm just going to stick to eating a lot but quite clean. Although I'm not going to be overly strict with myself, I think it actually does me some good eating a bit of rubbish! Whether it's because I've got such a high metabolism I don't know...


----------



## Ems

Kaywoodham said:


> Think I'm just going to stick to eating a lot but quite clean. Although I'm not going to be overly strict with myself, I think it actually does me some good eating a bit of rubbish! Whether it's because I've got such a high metabolism I don't know...


Kay, if you're looking to build muscle and want something really simple and easy to follow i.e. won't take you ages to prep food etc. the Jamie Eason Livefit Trainer on bodybuilding.com details in the first phase a clean diet plan for building muscle which is really simple and that's what I followed for the first 6 weeks and definitely does work (I was already heavy so I didn't expect to put weight on but I didn't lose pounds just lost body fat). Just then whack in a treat meal.

Hope that helps a bit


----------



## Suprakill4

Just read most of the journal (yes im bored at work). Excellent job so far!

dont want to bring it up but i am with you on the kids eat what they are given. I know of two kids that are given what they want, they eat so unhealthy and one of them will seriously only ever eat chicken nuggets and chips when we go out for meals!! wont try ANYTHING! so well done, you seem a great mum to me.

Hope you keep making progress, saw the recent pic and your legs have progressed amazingly well and glutes look alot tighter. Keep it going.


----------



## dipdabs

Ems said:


> Kay, if you're looking to build muscle and want something really simple and easy to follow i.e. won't take you ages to prep food etc. the Jamie Eason Livefit Trainer on bodybuilding.com details in the first phase a clean diet plan for building muscle which is really simple and that's what I followed for the first 6 weeks and definitely does work (I was already heavy so I didn't expect to put weight on but I didn't lose pounds just lost body fat). Just then whack in a treat meal.
> 
> Hope that helps a bit


Thanks ems for advice will have a look. My heads just not in the game of really sticking to something at the mo and I'm stressing myself out knowing that I'm not. So rather than stressing just going to eat as clean as poss but like I said if I slip up or fancy something I'm not going to worry. I've done all sorts of diets in the last 6 months and probably had the best muscle gain when I was eating like this, forgot about calorie counting and macros and just ate healthy but normal if that makes sense. Aslong as I do this, eat more than I usually would and get enough protein down me, which isn't hard as I only weigh around 100lbs, I think I should be fine and look at it again in a month. Hopefully by then my head won't be so all over the place so if I really do have to change what I'm doing il cope better with it. If any of that makes sense!


----------



## dipdabs

Suprakill4 said:


> Just read most of the journal (yes im bored at work). Excellent job so far!
> 
> dont want to bring it up but i am with you on the kids eat what they are given. I know of two kids that are given what they want, they eat so unhealthy and one of them will seriously only ever eat chicken nuggets and chips when we go out for meals!! wont try ANYTHING! so well done, you seem a great mum to me.
> 
> Hope you keep making progress, saw the recent pic and your legs have progressed amazingly well and glutes look alot tighter. Keep it going.


U must be bored! Lol.

I have friends that have fussed around with what their kids eat just because they give them a hard time, one of which I said about the 'debate' on here to and she said to me she wishes at times she would of listened to my advice and done what I have because now she has a nightmare on her hands. And thank u 

Thanks for the support, I can't believe my legs to be honest and they were what I was most unhappy with before I started training so really pleased with the leg growth! It does feel quite good when you are down the beach and you're one of the only ones with solid legs. My mate I work with was poking it yesterday (a guy and poking my thigh not anything else) he was laughing they were harder than his lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

Kaywoodham said:


> U must be bored! Lol.
> 
> I have friends that have fussed around with what their kids eat just because they give them a hard time, one of which I said about the 'debate' on here to and she said to me she wishes at times she would of listened to my advice and done what I have because now she has a nightmare on her hands. And thank u
> 
> Thanks for the support, I can't believe my legs to be honest and they were what I was most unhappy with before I started training so really pleased with the leg growth! It does feel quite good when you are down the beach and you're one of the only ones with solid legs. My mate I work with was poking it yesterday (a guy and poking my thigh not anything else) he was laughing they were harder than his lol.


Your lucky, alot struggle with legs and mainly glutes too but yours are great. LEgs are what respond best for me too!

Yes its very annoying for me to see as i would love them to eat healthy, luckily they are very active kids and do competitive dancing so they burn the junk off and are not overwieght, but that wont last forever and we cant see the health implications of such a poor diet can we.

Ill keep an eye on this journal, was a good read for the first 80 minutes of my shift lol, especially the Jeremy Kyle episode.


----------



## Ems

Kaywoodham said:


> Thanks ems for advice will have a look. My heads just not in the game of really sticking to something at the mo and I'm stressing myself out knowing that I'm not. So rather than stressing just going to eat as clean as poss but like I said if I slip up or fancy something I'm not going to worry. I've done all sorts of diets in the last 6 months and probably had the best muscle gain when I was eating like this, forgot about calorie counting and macros and just ate healthy but normal if that makes sense. Aslong as I do this, eat more than I usually would and get enough protein down me, which isn't hard as I only weigh around 100lbs, I think I should be fine and look at it again in a month. Hopefully by then my head won't be so all over the place so if I really do have to change what I'm doing il cope better with it. If any of that makes sense!


Makes perfect sense! It's more than ok to take a step back sometimes and simplify things when everything is quite stressful, so that's a great idea. It will do you the world of good not having to think so much for a little while and you're right, if the diet is clean most of the time you won't lose anything by not worrying so much about macros, calories etc. etc. You can go back to a more structured routine when you're ready. :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

Ems said:


> Makes perfect sense! It's more than ok to take a step back sometimes and simplify things when everything is quite stressful, so that's a great idea. It will do you the world of good not having to think so much for a little while and you're right, if the diet is clean most of the time you won't lose anything by not worrying so much about macros, calories etc. etc. You can go back to a more structured routine when you're ready. :thumb:


I found that thinking about my diet non stop, worrying about what to eat, when to eat (etc) was counter productive to me and was too stressful. Im now coached by BigJim87 on here and he tells me what to eat, when, what to train, when etc and its the best decision i ever made. Taken all the stress out of bodybuilding for me and i stick to it more because i want to make him proud of gains (no ****).

Maybe this would be an option in the future Kay, get prepped by someone. An inexpensive way to make it so much simpler.


----------



## Tinytom

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> depends whats flowing through your blood.


What does that mean?


----------



## Tinytom

RACK said:


> Could carb-cyclign be an example of this


Yes its basically that but not as low as dieting.


----------



## lxm

Tinytom said:


> What does that mean?


hormones ?


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> But really when they drop fat and appear leaner it will mainly be what they had underneath the fat anyway right?


well yea its part of the illusion... but if bw and measurements increases or at least remains the same and bf% lowers you can't really argue but like I said its all part of the illusion and it will look as if you are gaining more then you actually are. I personally pick a goal and go for it and that will ether be beg as big as poss with minimal fat gain or get shredded with minimal lbm loss...

Id not gain any were near as much is I was fannying about trying to drop bf and gain lbm...

I have a fast ish metab as on last off season (on wk3 of prep now) I was on 5-7k cals a day coming mainly from pro and carbs (guts couldn't take the load so had to gradually drop to 5k as time went on) and you have seen my progress pics in my journal Id say I gained pretty well and bf did increase but not massively... id say more water then fat as im now in pretty good nick for 2.5wk of diet and only about 3 days of minimal cv... couldn't drop much fat in this time and im pretty lean... 8% ish.

so Im nite one for dropping and gaining i do one or the other with out getting too fat or looking too much lbm... you will always loose some on a diet...


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> It can all get very confusing... I wish I just had one person to tell me what to do lol.
> 
> What's carb cycling?


its eating pasta on a spin bike...

no one needs to tel you what to do you have a brain and have learned a bit already take on board what every one is saying and make up your in mind... if it helps look at there AV's and if they are in shape take more notice of them...

basically skim through and read mine and Toms posts and fvck the rest lol if they had a clue they'd put it to use is the way i look at it...


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Just read most of the journal (yes im bored at work). Excellent job so far!
> 
> dont want to bring it up but i am with you on the kids eat what they are given. I know of two kids that are given what they want, they eat so unhealthy and one of them will seriously only ever eat chicken nuggets and chips when we go out for meals!! wont try ANYTHING! so well done, you seem a great mum to me.
> 
> Hope you keep making progress, saw the recent pic and your legs have progressed amazingly well and glutes look alot tighter. Keep it going.


gluts a lot tighter? you ****ing perv!

any way I agree kids do as there told dam it! my house is a dictatorship run by ME!

a typical dinner for George is sweet potato broccoli and chicken or beef the veg differs some times cheese or white fish or salmon with potato peas and a creamy sauce and fruit with a yog for desert.

snack will be rice cakes or bread stick.

little cvnt eats better then me! lol.

im responsible for what he eats till he is old enough to make an educated decision so ill feed him well... if he wants to eat shyt at my age that'd fair enough.


----------



## big_jim_87

Tinytom said:


> What does that mean?


aids?... you can eat what the hell you want with aids and you'll be shredded! im off to Africa to catch me some next week! gotta get lean!

I think he actually ment drugs...


----------



## Kimball

Hi Kay, do you post in this journal sometimes trying to see how you were doing but.... lol


----------



## Tinytom

big_jim_87 said:


> aids?... you can eat what the hell you want with aids and you'll be shredded! im off to Africa to catch me some next week! gotta get lean!
> 
> I think he actually ment drugs...


Lol that's so wrong. But I can't stop a smile.

If he did mean drugs then I've given a carb cycling type protocol to many of my clients and they've all had success. Without gear.


----------



## dipdabs

See I've stayed the around the same weight but dropped a lot of bodyfat since starting training so I must of had good gains just from a normal diet and my body has responded well to training. So definately just stick to what I'm doing until I hit a brick wall.

When I finally get down this other gym things might be easier as so many people compete that train there. Plus I got myself a free training session with Jordan jones one of the gaspari reps, he's massive... And his other half who's also a rep for them looks amazing. It's just finding the time and money for another gym in my life lol


----------



## dipdabs

Kimball said:


> Hi Kay, do you post in this journal sometimes trying to see how you were doing but.... lol


Hey kimball I'm sure i posted up yesterday's workout somewhere lol


----------



## flinty90

Key i had a dream about you last night (seriously) nothing sexual like just that you were in it you know what i mean not that i know you but in my mind it was you X


----------



## Jay.32

flinty90 said:


> Key i had a dream about you last night (seriously) nothing sexual like just that you were in it you know what i mean not that i know you but in my mind it was you X


so what happened??????????


----------



## flinty90

Jay.32 said:


> so what happened??????????


Nothing exciting lol Kay avtually looks spitting image of my sister in law , and i was just greeting Kay in a house as if i hadnt seen her for ages.. and then as things do it actually turned out to be my sister in law in my dream lol.. all very strange but like i said it was nothing sexual ...


----------



## Jay.32

flinty90 said:


> Nothing exciting lol Kay avtually looks spitting image of my sister in law , and i was just greeting Kay in a house as if i hadnt seen her for ages.. and then as things do it actually turned out to be my sister in law in my dream lol.. all very strange but like i said it was nothing sexual ...


stay of the drugs flinty:laugh:


----------



## big_jim_87

dnt you just h8 them cvnts who bore the fvck out of you telling you there dreams...

It wasn't real fvck off

that's what id say... lol


----------



## Kimball

Kaywoodham said:


> Hey kimball I'm sure i posted up yesterday's workout somewhere lol


I've checked about 5 pages, think this is your first post I've found


----------



## flinty90

big_jim_87 said:


> dnt you just h8 them cvnts who bore the fvck out of you telling you there dreams...
> 
> It wasn't real fvck off
> 
> that's what id say... lol


i knew it wasnt real otherwise she would have fcuked me pmsl..

and i knew it was boring so i didnt explain until some even more boring cnut asked me what happened lol


----------



## dipdabs

Omg lol


----------



## lxm

:confused1:meanwhile my dreams consist of being chased by zombies... exploring massive medieval cities that dont exist... being stabbed at work, being battered at work, putting someones gut back into their stomach at work, my teeth falling out... Driving parents car without a licence and hoping not to get caught..

Right Ill get my coat then... :whistling:


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> i knew it wasnt real otherwise she would have fcuked me pmsl..
> 
> and i knew it was boring so i didnt explain until some even more boring cnut asked me what happened lol


Haha


----------



## PaulB

flinty90 said:


> i knew it wasnt real otherwise she would have fcuked me pmsl..
> 
> and i knew it was boring so i didnt explain until some even more boring cnut asked me what happened lol


I thought you were going to say she gave you a fvcking good slap for sayin she was dafter than Kenny Ken.....


----------



## hackskii

flinty90 said:


> Key i had a dream about you last night (seriously) nothing sexual like just that you were in it you know what i mean not that i know you but in my mind it was you X


How ironic, I had a dream about you last night buddy.

You were eating a pillow, and I was giving you a nice back massage with hot coco butter. :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

And no I wouldn't flinty. I know where you've been... Lol


----------



## Craigyboy

[quote=big_jim_87; if it helps look at there AV's and if they are in shape take more notice of them...

basically skim through and read mine and Toms posts and fvck the rest lol if they had a clue they'd put it to use is the way i look at it...


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

lxm said:


> :confused1:meanwhile my dreams consist of being chased by zombies... exploring massive medieval cities that dont exist... being stabbed at work, being battered at work, putting someones gut back into their stomach at work, my teeth falling out... Driving parents car without a licence and hoping not to get caught..
> 
> Right Ill get my coat then... :whistling:


dreaming about your teeth means something bad:cursing:


----------



## dipdabs

I have odd dreams like that dnt worry lxm. All my life since as far back as I can remember I've suffered from nightmares about men wearing black with scars around their eyes chasing me. The same men who I don't know and never seen in all different set up dreams. Odd what the mind puts together when you're asleep! And I too have had stabbing dreams, teeth dreams etc..


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

can you see their faces kay? apparently you cant see a face in a dream or nightmare unless you have actually seen it before in real life


----------



## dipdabs

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> can you see their faces kay? apparently you cant see a face in a dream or nightmare unless you have actually seen it before in real life


Well I think I have... But then again u don't know what it is your mind has our pieced together from dreaming to waking if that makes sense


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

yup i know what you mean


----------



## lxm

What i find amazing... How can our brains create massive cities, buildings etc with all the detail when we have never seen or been to that place before, all the fine architecture and small details... That you remember when you wake up... Amazing!

Especially when dreaming about foriegn languages etc... That are brains can structure and project what we think things will sound like


----------



## George-Bean

A lot of the great inventors have said their creations came to them in a dream........


----------



## Uriel

George-Bean said:


> A lot of the great inventors have said their creations came to them in a dream........


its true.............................i invented semen!

go Me


----------



## George-Bean

Uriel said:


> its true.............................i invented semen!
> 
> go Me


lol, your such a dirty [email protected] lol. Filth follows you.


----------



## Uriel

George-Bean said:


> lol, your such a dirty [email protected] lol. Filth follows you.


theres nothing dirty about my semen mate - its like fine Bollenger....................even has the bubbles pmsl


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> theres nothing dirty about my semen mate - its like fine Bollenger....................even has the bubbles pmsl


Agreed lol


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Agreed lol


And your fcukin worried about where ive been pmsl x


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> And your fcukin worried about where ive been pmsl x


mate - i have skimmed the suface of the ionasphere.....the heavans...the finest purest rarified sexual atmospheres of a million galaxies

you fuk pigs in sh1t :laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> mate - i have skimmed the suface of the ionasphere.....the heavans...the finest purest rarified sexual atmospheres of a million galaxies
> 
> you fuk pigs in sh1t :laugh:


When he says finest purest he means me. Oh dear. Think I shouldn't come on this with a few drinks in me lol


----------



## lxm

hungover of fresh ?


----------



## dipdabs

Feeling a little rough...


----------



## lxm

bah. im sure the weeman will give his mum a cuddle.


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Feeling a little rough...


Uriel still there then pmsl....


----------



## dipdabs

The weeman is trying to 'beep my nose' one of his most annoying enjoyments...


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> Uriel still there then pmsl....


not me bro.......i'm off the menu - lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> not me bro.......i'm off the menu - lol


Oh yeah sorry she not eating haggis lol... x


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Feeling a little rough...


waster. :beer:


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> waster. :beer:


It was a very bad idea lol but I'm fine now


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> It was a very bad idea lol but I'm fine now


used to love a wed sesh, gettin auld  did ya go out or just few in the house?


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> used to love a wed sesh, gettin auld  did ya go out or just few in the house?


Ah just in my house a bottle of wine was staring at me lol


----------



## dipdabs

So this morning I trained and put my deadlift weight up from 35kg to 40kg yay  had one of the PTs watch and make sure my form didn't fall apart but it was absolutely fine. Chuffed with that!

I done 4 x 8 of everything as usual. Deadlifts 40kg, bent over row 25kg, lay pull down 25kg (time to put this up again next session) and seated cable row 15kg.

So far had porridge, egg salad, a banana and got chicken and spinach to eat soon.

 peace out


----------



## Sc4mp0

Kaywoodham said:


> The weeman is trying to 'beep my nose' one of his most annoying enjoyments...


Hahahaha i do that(not to you obviously) and find it amusing.

I'm bloody 30 next year,lol


----------



## dipdabs

Sc4mp0 said:


> Hahahaha i do that(not to you obviously) and find it amusing.
> 
> I'm bloody 30 next year,lol


Tbf I did teach him, but I don't like it that early lol


----------



## dipdabs

This may sound wierd but I duno how to explain it... It's obviously there where muscle has grown on my arms but is it normal to get kinda a dent on the inside of your elbow if that makes sense lol


----------



## dipdabs

And who likes my jacket potato lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Good to see business as main topic in here kay  lol, well done on the deads - dont think much of that food lol


----------



## Tassotti

Kaywoodham said:


> This may sound wierd but I duno how to explain it... It's obviously there where muscle has grown on my arms but is it normal to get kinda a dent on the inside of your elbow if that makes sense lol


FREAK !


----------



## Fatstuff

pics or nodent lol


----------



## dipdabs

Fatstuff said:


> Good to see business as main topic in here kay  lol, well done on the deads - dont think much of that food lol


That fatstuff is good muscle feeding food! Lol. Everytime I mention training it gets about 3 comments, a 2 page argument then 5 pages of rubbish. Lol


----------



## dipdabs

I can't get a pic it's too awkward lol


----------



## eezy1

how long before this thing implodes :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> That fatstuff is good muscle feeding food! Lol. Everytime I mention training it gets about 3 comments, a 2 page argument then 5 pages of rubbish. Lol


Yeah i know, cant be helped - a lot of peacocking and willy waving goes on in womens journals


----------



## lxm

cute shoes


----------



## dipdabs

I like willy waving... Lolll

My shoes cute? My falling to bits converse I've had about 6 years and smell really bad... I don't think so lol


----------



## yannyboy

You could wear a pair of DM's and someone on here would say cute, lol


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> You could wear a pair of DM's and someone on here would say cute, lol


I wouldn't go that far yanny... And I actually like some DMs lol.

How are u today?


----------



## George-Bean

Kaywoodham said:


> So this morning I trained and put my deadlift weight up from 35kg to 40kg yay  had one of the PTs watch and make sure my form didn't fall apart but it was absolutely fine. Chuffed with that!
> 
> I done 4 x 8 of everything as usual. Deadlifts 40kg, bent over row 25kg, lay pull down 25kg (time to put this up again next session) and seated cable row 15kg.
> 
> So far had porridge, egg salad, a banana and got chicken and spinach to eat soon.
> 
> peace out


training reps ;-D


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> I wouldn't go that far yanny... And I actually like some DMs lol.
> 
> How are u today?


I'm fine, still walking around like a zombie because of this HGH, got 8 hours sleep last night and then feel asleep for 2 hours this afternoon, lol


----------



## George-Bean

I need to get sleep sorted out, just cant seem to do it.


----------



## dipdabs

Bottle of wine George. Sorted me out last night lol


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> I'm fine, still walking around like a zombie because of this HGH, got 8 hours sleep last night and then feel asleep for 2 hours this afternoon, lol


I didn't realise it done that to u!?


----------



## George-Bean

I dont drink ;-D, think of all those calories lol

Shudders!


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> I dont drink ;-D, think of all those calories lol
> 
> Shudders!


Nor do I... Well kinda... Lol I slipped up last night


----------



## George-Bean

Three times a year we go out for a big do with old friends, about 30 of us, I have to confess, I do get hammered then, last time I downed 8 pints, a lot for a non drinker. I do miss beer and chocolate ;-D


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> Three times a year we go out for a big do with old friends, about 30 of us, I have to confess, I do get hammered then, last time I downed 8 pints, a lot for a non drinker. I do miss beer and chocolate ;-D


I miss chocolate so much 

Although I did actually have some yesterday hehe


----------



## George-Bean

Once a month a have a very small bar of dark chocolate as a reward. I miss stuff like old Jamaica


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> Once a month a have a very small bar of dark chocolate as a reward. I miss stuff like old Jamaica
> 
> View attachment 90438


Once a month! Wow. I couldn't do it for that long I don't think lol... I dread the cutting part lol


----------



## George-Bean

Yeah but I am a fatty as youve seen in my pics lol. Ive eaten enough chocolate and drank enough beer for a lifetime x 2 ;-D


----------



## yannyboy

I had a bar of chocolate about 3 weeks ago and felt sick, lol


----------



## dipdabs

I guess I'm quite lucky, seem to of always had a super fast metabolism... Or maybe it's my IBS that helps lol.


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> I guess I'm quite lucky, seem to of always had a super fast metabolism... Or maybe it's my IBS that helps lol.


It's your age, it will slow down as you get older


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> It's your age, it will slow down as you get older


I'm glad I've chosen to start training now then lol


----------



## yannyboy

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm glad I've chosen to start training now then lol


Really wish I had


----------



## George-Bean

hell ya me too, starting at 45 with a big belly is a disadvantage!


----------



## big_jim_87

Fatstuff said:


> pics or nodent lol


lol almost every post you make has me loling a little... pics or no dent ffs lol

I love you man post in my journal bit more


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Bottle of wine George. Sorted me out last night lol


good girl!

pics of bottle masturbation or didn't happen!


----------



## Hartman

Hahaha, this thread gets a little more obscene each day!


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm glad I've chosen to start training now then lol


You train ???? :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs

Hartman said:


> Hahaha, this thread gets a little more obscene each day!


Crazy isn't Hartman what these men come out with... Tut tut!!

Now back to the bottle thing... My hands were too busy to take a pic lol


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> You train ???? :whistling:


Surprisingly flinty lol


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> You train ???? :whistling:


Do you train!? Lol


----------



## lxm

Kaywoodham said:


> Crazy isn't Hartman what these men come out with... Tut tut!!
> 
> Now back to the bottle thing... My hands were too busy to take a pic lol


Bottle thing... hands... Busy.... pic ?

Da fauk ?


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> Bottle thing... hands... Busy.... pic ?
> 
> Da fauk ?


Read above comments lol


----------



## dipdabs

I can't believe I just had to lift this heavy wimpy lump in the bath lol


----------



## hackskii

Kaywoodham said:


> I can't believe I just had to lift this heavy wimpy lump in the bath lol
> 
> View attachment 90501


That made me smile, he looks so innocent there.


----------



## dipdabs

hackskii said:


> That made me smile, he looks so innocent there.


She would give u a nip tho for calling her a he lol


----------



## dipdabs

Just seen this on fb. Pretty amazing if u ask me


----------



## George-Bean

Dogs cute ;-D


----------



## Hartman

Kaywoodham said:


> Just seen this on fb. Pretty amazing if u ask me
> View attachment 90505


He must certainly have some determination


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Do you train!? Lol


do i fcuk. i just come here for the c0ck x


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning kay, hows ur erse for cok dabs today then?


----------



## dipdabs

Still sore from last night... But give me a few hours and il be ready


----------



## JANIKvonD

superb


----------



## dipdabs

Ok actually having a bit of a mental issue about competing since yesterday.

I was in a changing room... And we all know how bad changing rooms make u look with the mirrors and lighting... But to be honest I looked awful. My belly where my stretch marks and wrinkly skin is has never looked so bad. I messed around for ages trying to get a picture that looked half decent to make myself feel better and it wasn't happening. Just awful pictures.

I've been looking at loads of competition pics and I can't seem to find one where I can see a woman's stomach with stretch marks and the wrinkly skin. I know tan covers it a little but I know no amount of tan is ever going to cover mine. I will probably always look the worst on stage because of mine and starting to wonder what's the point in showing myself up tbh


----------



## MRSTRONG

kay go see your GP and be straight tell him/her how much this affects your state of mind and see if they can perform an op to tighten it up a little .


----------



## lxm

Chin up girl.

Nice smiles in the AVI btw, but the G-Unit hat must go:whistling:


----------



## dipdabs

G unit hat?

It doesn't bother me most of the time I just have my days. I'm just thinking if the lights are that bright on stage it's going to make them show up really bad!


----------



## George-Bean

Kaywoodham said:


> G unit hat?
> 
> It doesn't bother me most of the time I just have my days. I'm just thinking if the lights are that bright on stage it's going to make them show up really bad!


One thing though, look what a wonderful gift they gave you ;-)


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> One thing though, look what a wonderful gift they gave you ;-)


I just don't see why I have to get them the worst out of well, everyone! It's even annoying me at the moment what I went through and put my body through to have him and still have issues about it then his father can walk around god knows where as if he doesn't even have a child and not even paying a penny for him which causes more problems in our life. Obviously I don't want to do that myself and don't regret him it just makes me sick! I sound very bitter and that's exactly what I am.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Kaywoodham said:


> I just don't see why I have to get them the worst out of well, everyone! It's even annoying me at the moment what I went through and put my body through to have him and still have issues about it then his father can walk around god knows where as if he doesn't even have a child and not even paying a penny for him which causes more problems in our life. Obviously I don't want to do that myself and don't regret him it just makes me sick! I sound very bitter and that's exactly what I am.


have u tryed bio oil as i had a operation on my neck and it cleared the scar within a couple months , think stretch marks and scars are the same type of thing .. end of the day Kay it probably saved u a favor the dad figure not being around as some dad's aint worth the hassle for example my dad walked out n cheated on my mum on my 4th birthday and hasn't bothered being a dad figure ever since ... Chin up though everything will work out for you on the long run  promise you x


----------



## PaulB

https://www.sknclinics.co.uk/conditions/stretch-marks

Kay, You may want to ask your doctor about laser treatment for your stretch marks. The link above is for a private clinic which carries out the procedure.


----------



## dipdabs

I've tried everything tbh scooby, and wasted I don't know how much money on bio oil, it may of helped when they were fresh a little but that's it.

Think I will have to say to doctors about it. I'm quite confident usually and they don't bother me but when I do have bad days they're really bad... Perhaps they are getting worse aswell as obviously this training to compete is focusing in on how good I can make my body look...


----------



## dipdabs

So trained today. Wasn't the greatest but I done it. Couldn't use the bench press as it was busy so used the chest press and incline chest press aswell instead of overhead dumbbell press, was actually meant to still do these and do the inline press instead of dumbbell flyes but my head wasn't together really. Don't like the machines I don't feel comfortable on them but oh we'll. Was annoying aswell as I put weight on the 20kg bar on my last chest session and didn't get to see if I found it easier today and my weight was lower on the machine.

4 x 8 on each.

Incline press 15kg

Chest press 15kg last set to failure - 12

Incline dumbbell flyes 5kg

Flat bench skull crushers 4kg last set to failure 10

Also done my abs

4 x 8 on each

Hanging twist leg raises

Sit ups, bring legs up as I come up too

Side bend things to touch ankles

50 weighted crunches 2.5kg

Eaten a load of [email protected] had good sh1t inbetween. Oh well.


----------



## lxm

Evening...

Nice lifts..

Ive got a load of stretch marks..

(that didnt help did it ?)

Tomorro is another day


----------



## dipdabs

Thanks lxm... No it didn't but nice try lol


----------



## barsnack

stretch marks are lifes battle scars, embrace the motherfookers...i love mine, although i didnt give birth to get them


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Kaywoodham said:


> I've tried everything tbh scooby, and wasted I don't know how much money on bio oil, it may of helped when they were fresh a little but that's it.
> 
> Think I will have to say to doctors about it. I'm quite confident usually and they don't bother me but when I do have bad days they're really bad... Perhaps they are getting worse aswell as obviously this training to compete is focusing in on how good I can make my body look...


how long did u try the bio oil for though trust though it works a treat , check your Personal message kay x


----------



## TRUE MASS

Kaywoodham said:


> So trained today. Wasn't the greatest but I done it. Couldn't use the bench press as it was busy so used the chest press and incline chest press aswell instead of overhead dumbbell press, was actually meant to still do these and do the inline press instead of dumbbell flyes but my head wasn't together really. Don't like the machines I don't feel comfortable on them but oh we'll. Was annoying aswell as I put weight on the 20kg bar on my last chest session and didn't get to see if I found it easier today and my weight was lower on the machine.
> 
> 4 x 8 on each.
> 
> Incline press 15kg
> 
> Chest press 15kg last set to failure - 12
> 
> Incline dumbbell flyes 5kg
> 
> Flat bench skull crushers 4kg last set to failure 10
> 
> Also done my abs
> 
> 4 x 8 on each
> 
> Hanging twist leg raises
> 
> Sit ups, bring legs up as I come up too
> 
> Side bend things to touch ankles
> 
> 50 weighted crunches 2.5kg
> 
> Eaten a load of [email protected] had good sh1t inbetween. Oh well.


Good chest routine! Do you ever include drop sets??

Dont worry about the stretch marks, we all get them and they take us all a long time to get rid of them. Just stay strict with diet and cardio and over time the skin will eventually tighten up. Keep it up


----------



## dipdabs

I know a lot of people get them and a lot of the time they don't bother me, it's just with such a large area covered on a very obvious part of my body I'm starting to wonder if I should even compete.... Nomatter what I'm probably going to look the worst because of them ontop of the wrinkly skin..

*discussing PMs on open board is against board rules*


----------



## dipdabs

TRUE MASS said:


> Good chest routine! Do you ever include drop sets??
> 
> Dont worry about the stretch marks, we all get them and they take us all a long time to get rid of them. Just stay strict with diet and cardio and over time the skin will eventually tighten up. Keep it up


Ummm what's a drop set? I'd never even done a last set til failure until yesterday lol.

And cardio... I don't do cardio lol


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Ummm what's a drop set? I'd never even done a last set til failure until yesterday lol.
> 
> And cardio... I don't do cardio lol


just something to finish off a exercise

so for example bench press

do your reps and saets as normal , but your last set will be

5 reps @ 20 kg (example)

then 3 reps at 15 kg

2 reps at 10 kg etc until you couldnt actually lift the bar ..


----------



## dipdabs

Ah ok thanks. Perhaps something il mention to PT when I see him


----------



## flinty90

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah ok thanks. Perhaps something il mention to PT when I see him


im sure you arent really needing things like negatives and drop sets just yet to be fair.. its definitely a more advanced sort of training that could give the edge when things start slowing up .. hardly important for someone still finding there feet and following a basic plan IMO !!!


----------



## dipdabs

flinty90 said:


> you looked leaner 3/4 weeks ago. i thing the eating more crap etc has obviously not done you any favours the last couple of weeks MY HONEST OPINION whateer you were doing 3/4 weeks ago was working better for you conditioning wise. your arms look bigger as your carrying a bit more weight etc
> 
> just my opinion of course


Thanks flinty


----------



## George-Bean

I recommend Flintys advice, he made a huge difference to me in a very short time.


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> I recommend Flintys advice, he made a huge difference to me in a very short time.


i havent gave her any advice bro lol just explaining what someone meant by drop sets..

i wouldnt give advice to women as i really wouldnt know where to start to be fair ....

but im glad you are beneffitting from a bit of my advice bro


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning lover, have ourselves a good w.e? x


----------



## Jay.32

JANIKvonD said:


> morning lover, have ourselves a good w.e? x


Not bad thanks honey, how about you :wub:


----------



## Deanreck

Kaywoodham said:


> I know a lot of people get them and a lot of the time they don't bother me, it's just with such a large area covered on a very obvious part of my body I'm starting to wonder if I should even compete.... Nomatter what I'm probably going to look the worst because of them ontop of the wrinkly skin..
> 
> *discussing PMs on open board is against board rules*


for what its worth (had a quick read) you cant even see your stretch marks?


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> morning lover, have ourselves a good w.e? x


That's better lol. I don't actually have anything interesting to tell from the weekend to tell lol. Well I did watch that 30 days of night and it was actually quite creepy and scary in parts, the ending was rubbish tho. How was yours?xxxxxxx


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> Not bad thanks honey, how about you :wub:


Jay unless you're being nice to me get out of my journal lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Jay.32 said:


> Not bad thanks honey, how about you :wub:


hehehe :wub: xx


----------



## dipdabs

Deanreck said:


> for what its worth (had a quick read) you cant even see your stretch marks?


In some lighting and pictures they aren't that visible... In others they are very visible..this pic I took when I had really noticed them (excuse the tramp look lol)



The really wobbly looking bit is all due to stretch marks


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Jay unless you're being nice to me get out of my journal lol


I thought you were more the, treat em mean, keep em keen! type of girl... I was going to abuse you???:laugh:


----------



## Deanreck

Kaywoodham said:


> In some lighting and pictures they aren't that visible... In others they are very visible..this pic I took when I had really noticed them (excuse the tramp look lol)
> 
> View attachment 90830
> 
> 
> The really wobbly looking bit is all due to stretch marks


I can honestly say (being a manager at Fitness first) alot of women have a similar stomach. plenty have worse. but everyone has their insecurities. i know its easy too say but i wouldnt worry, they look fine. lighting in changing rooms is awful. my wife avoids them if shes having a 'fat' day (only an 8)


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> That's better lol. I don't actually have anything interesting to tell from the weekend to tell lol. Well I did watch that 30 days of night and it was actually quite creepy and scary in parts, the ending was rubbish tho. How was yours?xxxxxxx


class film, i enjoy a good human munch fest like  i worked till 12 sat then done my back garden with the kids...phoned in food then had a few ham shanks (she was out :whistling: ) . sunday took them to tesco breakfast then to the pics to see BRAVE (think i enjoyed it more than them lol) they went away to there grans while i sat on my ar$e with a few tins playing the ps3, sunday roast, olympics, kip. BOOM xx


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> I thought you were more the, treat em mean, keep em keen! type of girl... I was going to abuse you???:laugh:


Umm i like both... I love a bit of abuse too


----------



## dipdabs

Deanreck said:


> I can honestly say (being a manager at Fitness first) alot of women have a similar stomach. plenty have worse. but everyone has their insecurities. i know its easy too say but i wouldnt worry, they look fine. lighting in changing rooms is awful. my wife avoids them if shes having a 'fat' day (only an 8)


Well thank u for trying to make me feel better 

As horrible as it sounds it would probably make me feel better if I knew someone with worse ones!

It's something you never see on stage either and mine will be seen...


----------



## Deanreck

Kaywoodham said:


> Well thank u for trying to make me feel better
> 
> As horrible as it sounds it would probably make me feel better if I knew someone with worse ones!
> 
> It's something you never see on stage either and mine will be seen...


i know a few people! but obv cant post their pixs. :lol: have you been to a comp and seen them up close? not with the camera- but in the flesh. everyone is different in the flesh. lady i trained had stretch marks (lost 7 stone) and went on to compete. came second!


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> class film, i enjoy a good human munch fest like  i worked till 12 sat then done my back garden with the kids...phoned in food then had a few ham shanks (she was out :whistling: ) . sunday took them to tesco breakfast then to the pics to see BRAVE (think i enjoyed it more than them lol) they went away to there grans while i sat on my ar$e with a few tins playing the ps3, sunday roast, olympics, kip. BOOM xx


Sounds like a great weekend to me! 

My family are on holiday and I have no friends lol so didn't do much. My boy had a birthday party on Saturday to go to, then the gym and a sunbed.. I had my mates 2 kids overnight Saturday one of which kept waking up so I'm still shattered from that... Then we had lunch in asda and done a bit of food shopping yesterday. Days seem to just roll into one when it's just me and my boy


----------



## dipdabs

Deanreck said:


> i know a few people! but obv cant post their pixs. :lol: have you been to a comp and seen them up close? not with the camera- but in the flesh. everyone is different in the flesh. lady i trained had stretch marks (lost 7 stone) and went on to compete. came second!


Umm no I haven't...just analysed a lot of pictures in the hope il find some lol.

I've always been a size 6 and weighed around 7stone.. Think my body had a shock when I grew a 9lb baby lol I think I ate too healthy ha


----------



## JANIKvonD

Deanreck said:


> i know a few people! but obv cant post their pixs. :lol: have you been to a comp and seen them up close? not with the camera- but in the flesh. everyone is different in the flesh. lady i trained had stretch marks (lost 7 stone) and went on to compete. came second!


this where u offer to train our wee kay in exchange for sexual favours :rolleye: :lol:


----------



## Deanreck

Kaywoodham said:


> Umm no I haven't...just analysed a lot of pictures in the hope il find some lol.
> 
> I've always been a size 6 and weighed around 7stone.. Think my body had a shock when I grew a 9lb baby lol I think I ate too healthy ha


i see! healthy baby and a petite body carrying it. my kids were all over 8lb- poor wife. healthy is good. with reg to competing, if the skin is loose enough and your worried, can't you pull it down in your underwear?


----------



## Deanreck

JANIKvonD said:


> this where u offer to train our wee kay in exchange for sexual favours :rolleye: :lol:


lol. happily married dude. i'll do it for money though? :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

No I can't pull it down lol. Loosest skin is above my belly button.

Dam...I don't have money but I'm good at sexual favours lol


----------



## Deanreck

Kaywoodham said:


> No I can't pull it down lol. Loosest skin is above my belly button.
> 
> Dam...I don't have money but I'm good at sexual favours lol


LOL. :nono: your naughty LOL. what about pulling it up in to your bra? voila no more worry


----------



## dipdabs

Deanreck said:


> LOL. :nono: your naughty LOL. what about pulling it up in to your bra? voila no more worry


Nooo I have enough issue with bra size too don't get me started on that lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Sounds like a great weekend to me!
> 
> My family are on holiday and I have no friends lol so didn't do much. My boy had a birthday party on Saturday to go to, then the gym and a sunbed.. I had my mates 2 kids overnight Saturday one of which kept waking up so I'm still shattered from that... Then we had lunch in asda and done a bit of food shopping yesterday. *Days seem to just roll into one *when it's just me and my boy


days?! where the fuk have the last 5 gone?lol.


----------



## Deanreck

Kaywoodham said:


> Nooo I have enough issue with bra size too don't get me started on that lol


if your big on top then i doubt they are going to worry about your stomach? we all know female body builders don't always have the nicest chest. so you may have one up on them?

my wife has competed before and she was a size 8 with 30 E on top. did very well too. (why i'm happily married you see) :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Deanreck said:


> if your big on top then i doubt they are going to worry about your stomach? we all know female body builders don't always have the nicest chest. so you may have one up on them?
> 
> my wife has competed before and she was a size 8 with 30 E on top. did very well too. (why i'm happily married you see) :tongue:


do you prep guys also ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

oh and pics of wifes comp


----------



## Deanreck

JANIKvonD said:


> do you prep guys also ?


Used too and will do again, but hospital for me for the next few months. :thumbdown: effin heart (only in my early 30s)! why is dodgey- her comp pics! LOL


----------



## lxm

pics or nowifesize8&30E


----------



## dipdabs

Deanreck said:


> if your big on top then i doubt they are going to worry about your stomach? we all know female body builders don't always have the nicest chest. so you may have one up on them?
> 
> my wife has competed before and she was a size 8 with 30 E on top. did very well too. (why i'm happily married you see) :tongue:


Hmm I don't know I've gone from a dd/e to a d and they're looking flat from it when they were already on their way there after breast feeding :-/ why did I do it lol


----------



## dipdabs

Ok actually prob best we get off the boob subject lol


----------



## lxm

breast feeding is natural and the best source of nutrients for your baby, thats why you did it i reckon!

boobs are for feeding right ? and you go the job done :thumbup1:


----------



## Deanreck

Kaywoodham said:


> Hmm I don't know I've gone from a dd/e to a d and they're looking flat from it when they were already on their way there after breast feeding :-/ why did I do it lol


why move off the subject....my ticker can take it! LOL. motherhood will do that. thats what push up bras were invented for. they likely to get smaller with more training?


----------



## Deanreck

lxm said:


> pics or nowifesize8&30E


okay okay, ill post a sneeky back pic when i get my other comp brought up. :bounce:


----------



## Huntingground

My missus breast fed both of our babies, she had lovely boobs, perfect for her petite size, now she has bags of skin and it really upsets her. Quite normal after breast feeding for boobs to change massively. Some lucky women get bigger boobs, my missus was unlucky. We got 2 great kids though and that is more important than two great boobs imo.


----------



## dipdabs

Yeah well I thought it was best at the time, until I learnt virtually nobody rise does it these days and their kids are fine lol.

Push up bras don't work for me either, just makes them fall out lol

But yep more training and loss of bodyfat means the only way is down in size


----------



## Deanreck

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah well I thought it was best at the time, until I learnt virtually nobody rise does it these days and their kids are fine lol.
> 
> Push up bras don't work for me either, just makes them fall out lol
> 
> But yep more training and loss of bodyfat means the only way is down in size


slim bodies and smaller breasts are very attractive. do you mind if they get smaller?


----------



## lxm

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah well I thought it was best at the time, until I learnt virtually nobody rise does it these days* and their kids are fine lol*.


But are they really..... ?

:thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

Huntingground said:


> My missus breast fed both of our babies, she had lovely boobs, perfect for her petite size, now she has bags of skin and it really upsets her. Quite normal after breast feeding for boobs to change massively. Some lucky women get bigger boobs, my missus was unlucky. We got 2 great kids though and that is more important than two great boobs imo.


That's a very good view of you to have  also good you are still together so you know what her imperfections gave you.

Me on the other hand have these imperfections and nobody's going to like them because they wouldn't of given them anything if that makes sense.


----------



## dipdabs

Deanreck said:


> slim bodies and smaller breasts are very attractive. do you mind if they get smaller?


Its not them getting smaller that bothers me, well it does but not my main problem with it. It's more how soft they go and flat at the top... People/guys always going on about 'firm' boobs is annoying.


----------



## Deanreck

Kaywoodham said:


> That's a very good view of you to have  also good you are still together so you know what her imperfections gave you.
> 
> Me on the other hand have these imperfections and nobody's going to like them because they wouldn't of given them anything if that makes sense.


but they will like you and therefor like your imperfections. and you will meet someone who will like your boy too and wont care about what happened to your body from pregnancy. i have a step daughter, she may not be my blood but she is mine. and i love my wifes c section scar too.


----------



## Deanreck

Kaywoodham said:


> Its not them getting smaller that bothers me, well it does but not my main problem with it. It's more how soft they go and flat at the top... People/guys always going on about 'firm' boobs is annoying.


i see but boobs are after all just fat. they are meant to wobble and move about, why we like 'motor boating'. LOL


----------



## dipdabs

Yeah maybe...

I'm a miserable cow at the moment and a lot of things bothering me that usually wouldn't.... This body insecurity stuff I got over a long time ago but amazing what a bit of stress can bring back!


----------



## dipdabs

Il get a boob job one day and have massive ones again lol


----------



## Deanreck

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah maybe...
> 
> I'm a miserable cow at the moment and a lot of things bothering me that usually wouldn't.... This body insecurity stuff I got over a long time ago but amazing what a bit of stress can bring back!


we all get it. my body is in great shape, but being in hospital has made me loose weight. :-( just try to relax and take it in your stride. stress comes and goes. maybe chat to friends about whats bothering you? wow morphine makes me a nice person! LOL


----------



## Deanreck

Kaywoodham said:


> Il get a boob job one day and have massive ones again lol


ewwwwwwww you no whats worse then natural 'softer' boobs- big old fakes ones!


----------



## dipdabs

Deanreck said:


> we all get it. my body is in great shape, but being in hospital has made me loose weight. :-( just try to relax and take it in your stride. stress comes and goes. maybe chat to friends about whats bothering you? wow morphine makes me a nice person! LOL


My one mate doesn't want to speak to me at the moment... I've got a doctors appointment tomorrow...

So what's exactly wrong with your heart? Being stuck in hospital is the worst


----------



## dipdabs

Deanreck said:


> ewwwwwwww you no whats worse then natural 'softer' boobs- big old fakes ones!


Medium sized fake ones then?


----------



## JANIKvonD




----------



## Huntingground

Kaywoodham said:


> That's a very good view of you to have  also good you are still together so you know what her imperfections gave you.
> 
> Me on the other hand have these imperfections and nobody's going to like them because they wouldn't of given them anything if that makes sense.


Well, I have told her it doesn't matter to me and I still fancy her just as much. I have offered to pay for a boob job for her (34D, here we go  ) but she doesn't want to do it.

Just relax, you are very pretty and somebody is going to appreciate you for what you are, warts and all :thumbup1:


----------



## Deanreck

Kaywoodham said:


> My one mate doesn't want to speak to me at the moment... I've got a doctors appointment tomorrow...
> 
> So what's exactly wrong with your heart? Being stuck in hospital is the worst


why is she not speaking too u? what docs for boob op? no fakeness for boobs LOL. not even medium sized ones. they look cheap, embrace your own 

well it stopped randomly few months back and i have had 2 heart attacks and im fit healthy and only early 30's. FML! LOL


----------



## Deanreck

JANIKvonD said:


>


F**K This is my wife........... :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Deanreck said:


> F**K This is my wife........... :lol:


the cheating b!tch


----------



## Deanreck

JANIKvonD said:


> the cheating b!tch


and while im ill too...... :death:


----------



## dipdabs

Deanreck said:


> why is she not speaking too u? what docs for boob op? no fakeness for boobs LOL. not even medium sized ones. they look cheap, embrace your own
> 
> well it stopped randomly few months back and i have had 2 heart attacks and im fit healthy and only early 30's. FML! LOL


Because I'm miserable at the moment and don't have the best way with words at times..

No docs nothing to do with boobs lol probably to get a load of anti depressants lol.

That's awful! So what are they doing about it!?


----------



## Deanreck

Kaywoodham said:


> Because I'm miserable at the moment and don't have the best way with words at times..
> 
> No docs nothing to do with boobs lol probably to get a load of anti depressants lol.
> 
> That's awful! So what are they doing about it!?


ummm have you told her to go f**k herself and she upset, so sensitive! :thumb:

we have all been there with those! things that bleak atm? well lots of test and blood, and on lots of meds (why im dopy at the moment lol) and getting a ticker thing fitted, so if it stops i get a shock. no jiggy with the wife either for a bit. thats the worst part!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Deanreck

hopefully new heart too. any offers?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Because I'm miserable at the moment and don't have the best way with words at times..
> 
> No docs nothing to do with boobs lol probably to get a load of anti depressants lol.
> 
> That's awful! So what are they doing about it!?


lighten up you! you've got a great body... and all the boabies in world chasing ya!

.....pitty about the pu$$ :tongue: (pu$$=face for u non jock cvnts)


----------



## JANIKvonD

Deanreck said:


> hopefully new heart too. any offers?


i would mate but they'd need a stone chissel to get mine out! hope all goes well anyway mate


----------



## Deanreck

JANIKvonD said:


> i would mate but they'd need a stone chissel to get mine out! hope all goes well anyway mate


 :lol: I'll just have to hire the Repo men to go get me a heart


----------



## dipdabs

Deanreck said:


> ummm have you told her to go f**k herself and she upset, so sensitive! :thumb:
> 
> we have all been there with those! things that bleak atm? well lots of test and blood, and on lots of meds (why im dopy at the moment lol) and getting a ticker thing fitted, so if it stops i get a shock. no jiggy with the wife either for a bit. thats the worst part!!!!! :cursing:


I asked her something in a sh1tty way.. She replied in a sh1tty way and it escalated... She's upset with my whole attitude at the moment...

Ah that sounds awful to have to deal with, do u need a new heart?


----------



## Deanreck

Kaywoodham said:


> I asked her something in a sh1tty way.. She replied in a sh1tty way and it escalated... She's upset with my whole attitude at the moment...
> 
> Ah that sounds awful to have to deal with, do u need a new heart?


she can't be a very good friend to let it go that far though surely? eventually i will. sh1t as i have 4 kids al together and a wife that needs me on my feet! money doesnt make itself.


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> lighten up you! you've got a great body... and all the boabies in world chasing ya!
> 
> .....pitty about the pu$$ :tongue: (pu$$=face for u non jock cvnts)


Not in the real world lol

And leave my puss alone lol


----------



## dipdabs

Deanreck said:


> she can't be a very good friend to let it go that far though surely? eventually i will. sh1t as i have 4 kids al together and a wife that needs me on my feet! money doesnt make itself.


Umm she's helped me a bit with things... But I hardly see her these days because she doesn't know how I'm going to react to things apparently... I know my attitude has been worse but didn't realise it was that bad. Although it would be nice to have someone who wants to cheer me up lol nah I'm better off on my own anyway.

Ah that's terrible I'm very sorry to hear that  u sound like u are keeping in good spirits though? How will your quality of life be when they have fitted this shocker thing?


----------



## Deanreck

Kaywoodham said:


> Umm she's helped me a bit with things... But I hardly see her these days because she doesn't know how I'm going to react to things apparently... I know my attitude has been worse but didn't realise it was that bad. Although it would be nice to have someone who wants to cheer me up lol nah I'm better off on my own anyway.
> 
> Ah that's terrible I'm very sorry to hear that  u sound like u are keeping in good spirits though? How will your quality of life be when they have fitted this shocker thing?


but if shes a good friend- dont matter how sh1tty you get with them? no bf to cheer you up (just being nosey not much to do in here) thanks. trying, kids come to see me which i dont like them seeing me this way but they want to see me so i cant say no. ill have to take it easy for a bit and then step by step. so no weights for a bit! which is sh1t as i was really getting somewhere!


----------



## Tinytom

Stretch marks?

Stick some growth in your abs sub q.

A girl I trained for a bit had a similar problem. Not now after hard training and a bit of pharma gh.

Maybe scooby can buy it for you it's pretty expensive lol.


----------



## dipdabs

Tinytom said:


> Stretch marks?
> 
> Stick some growth in your abs sub q.
> 
> A girl I trained for a bit had a similar problem. Not now after hard training and a bit of pharma gh.
> 
> Maybe scooby can buy it for you it's pretty expensive lol.


I did hear it was expensive... Maybe an option when I have some money... Or yes if scooby agrees to buy it lol


----------



## dipdabs

Deanreck said:


> but if shes a good friend- dont matter how sh1tty you get with them? no bf to cheer you up (just being nosey not much to do in here) thanks. trying, kids come to see me which i dont like them seeing me this way but they want to see me so i cant say no. ill have to take it easy for a bit and then step by step. so no weights for a bit! which is sh1t as i was really getting somewhere!


No bf. too much on my plate at the minute to even think of getting into anything. I'm sure your children are happy to see you regardless of how u r, you're their dad  don't worry about no weights, health comes first!


----------



## Deanreck

Kaywoodham said:


> No bf. too much on my plate at the minute to even think of getting into anything. I'm sure your children are happy to see you regardless of how u r, you're their dad  don't worry about no weights, health comes first!


just hope it doesnt scare them. what about a good training session to clear your mind?


----------



## dipdabs

Deanreck said:


> just hope it doesnt scare them. what about a good training session to clear your mind?


Kids are resilient I'm sure it doesn't, it probably scares adults more! Was meant to go to the gym today but my mate who I've fell out with is the only one who would watch my boy for me for an hour... So looks like that's out the window.


----------



## Deanreck

Kaywoodham said:


> Kids are resilient I'm sure it doesn't, it probably scares adults more! Was meant to go to the gym today but my mate who I've fell out with is the only one who would watch my boy for me for an hour... So looks like that's out the window.


ah thats not good! what about family? or boys dad? well i have to stop them pulling off my heart monitor pads. they think its a game to make music! kids eh! if you cant get to the gym what about doing training in your garden while your boy plays?


----------



## dipdabs

Deanreck said:


> ah thats not good! what about family? or boys dad? well i have to stop them pulling off my heart monitor pads. they think its a game to make music! kids eh! if you cant get to the gym what about doing training in your garden while your boy plays?


No only have my dad here and they're on holiday... He hasn't seen his father since last march doubt he's going to pop up to give a helping hand now lol. No motivation to do it at home, not keen on training at home at all I like the escape to the gym - its half of why I do it probably. Plus I like doing the weights.

Haha aww that's quite cute! How old are they?


----------



## Deanreck

Kaywoodham said:


> No only have my dad here and they're on holiday... He hasn't seen his father since last march doubt he's going to pop up to give a helping hand now lol. No motivation to do it at home, not keen on training at home at all I like the escape to the gym - its half of why I do it probably. Plus I like doing the weights.
> 
> Haha aww that's quite cute! How old are they?


sh1t quite a long time not too see his son, id be lost not seeing my kids. he just a waster? 2 boys are 14 months and 3 years. girls are 5 and 7. keep us busy! all completely different its weird. i get that with the home thing, im lucky as i work in a gym! what about just some press ups or just enjoy a rest day and put your feet up


----------



## lxm

Ive not seen my dad for 8 years and it hasnt done me any harm... Ive turned out fine (exept a few minor blimps)

Kay, I do push ups etc during TV ads.. give it a try! anyway whats for dinner ?


----------



## hackskii

lxm said:


> Ive not seen my dad for 8 years and it hasnt done me any harm... Ive turned out fine (exept a few minor blimps)
> 
> Kay, I do push ups etc during TV ads.. give it a try! anyway whats for dinner ?


I bet your dad would like to see you though?

Why not take a moment and make his day?


----------



## lxm

hackskii said:


> I bet your dad would like to see you though?
> 
> Why not take a moment and make his day?


Thing is its been his choice... He found a wife half his age, had kids and slowly tappered off when I saw him ( Weekly, then fortnightly then monthly, then never) Over the years ive managed to live without him, re-adjusted and now I dont really have any space or time in my life for him (or his wife)


----------



## hackskii

lxm said:


> Thing is its been his choice... He found a wife half his age, had kids and slowly tappered off when I saw him ( Weekly, then fortnightly then monthly, then never) Over the years ive managed to live without him, re-adjusted and now I dont really have any space or time in my life for him (or his wife)


That was his choice, you have one too.

When you have children you will understand, your child may do the same to you one day, after all, you are his direction.

Now go do the right thing and call him and talk to him.

He still loves you, perhaps it is his wife driving a wedge between you and your father.

Once he is gone, you get no more chances.


----------



## dipdabs

Deanreck said:


> sh1t quite a long time not too see his son, id be lost not seeing my kids. he just a waster? 2 boys are 14 months and 3 years. girls are 5 and 7. keep us busy! all completely different its weird. i get that with the home thing, im lucky as i work in a gym! what about just some press ups or just enjoy a rest day and put your feet up


Umm no he wasn't a waster lol just turned out to be an asshole.

Ah I bet it keeps u busy! Must miss them when you're stuck in hospital? Must be great the hustle and bustle in your house!


----------



## dipdabs

hackskii said:


> That was his choice, you have one too.
> 
> When you have children you will understand, your child may do the same to you one day, after all, you are his direction.
> 
> Now go do the right thing and call him and talk to him.
> 
> He still loves you, perhaps it is his wife driving a wedge between you and your father.
> 
> Once he is gone, you get no more chances.


I duno... Jacks dad tapered off the same... I would never tell him to be the one to go and make the effort with him, they don't deserve it sometimes if u ask me


----------



## Uriel

hey minx - just a quick pop in to say hi and hope you are feeling the ukm love lol


----------



## yannyboy

I told Kay earlier that UKM is her new family


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> hey minx - just a quick pop in to say hi and hope you are feeling the ukm love lol


Hello  did u get back ok?


----------



## dipdabs

yannyboy said:


> I told Kay earlier that UKM is her new family


I'm not sure that would be classed as a good thing lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> hey minx - just a quick pop in to say hi and hope you are feeling the ukm love lol


well i think some folks are trying to make her feel some love but im not sure its UKM love pmsl

its like an episode of 101 dalmations in here, lots of puppies drooling and stuff all climbing all over each other pmsl !!!


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> Hello  did u get back ok?


no the plane crashed and i'm dead FFS - are you feeling thick today?:laugh:


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> no the plane crashed and i'm dead FFS - are you feeling thick today?:laugh:


she is now your not there pmsl !!!


----------



## dipdabs

Uriel said:


> no the plane crashed and i'm dead FFS - are you feeling thick today?:laugh:


Fuuukkkk how r u typing!? U r a hardcore Cnut! Edit - flinty could never do this he would be crying!

Umm obviously lol


----------



## Uriel

Kaywoodham said:


> Fuuukkkk how r u typing!? U r a hardcore Cnut! Edit - flinty could never do this he would be crying!
> 
> Umm obviously lol


I'm sweet as a little nutty lol...

ok i said hi......i'll leave the fawning, spawning and yawning for now lol


----------



## George-Bean

Get a set of dumb bells from tesco kay, £20. Well worth the investment. Just seeing them sat there will make you want to use them ;-D


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> Get a set of dumb bells from tesco kay, £20. Well worth the investment. Just seeing them sat there will make you want to use them ;-D


All of the cheap ones I see aren't heavy enough??


----------



## dipdabs

New journal made to really focus on training now with the aim to get on stage. Nomore training will be posted on here but will keep it open for anyone wanting a chat


----------



## Deanreck

Kaywoodham said:


> Umm no he wasn't a waster lol just turned out to be an asshole.
> 
> Ah I bet it keeps u busy! Must miss them when you're stuck in hospital? Must be great the hustle and bustle in your house!


his loss if you ask me. yeah very busy- keep me going i tell ya. yeah, going to be here a good while. got caught trying to exercise yesterday by the nurse...then kiddies came up and fed me animal shapes :thumb:


----------



## Deanreck

Kaywoodham said:


> All of the cheap ones I see aren't heavy enough??


kettlebells!


----------



## Yoshi

7 stone 2.....


----------



## Jay.32

Kay I got dumbells heavier than you lol


----------



## Deanreck

Jay.32 said:


> Kay I got dumbells heavier than you lol


i got balls heavier now....hospital sucks! so does no s3x! :cursing:


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> well i think some folks are trying to make her feel some love but im not sure its UKM love pmsl
> 
> its like an episode of 101 dalmations in here, lots of puppies drooling and stuff *all climbing all over each other pmsl *!!!


fuk climbing over u ya cvnt x


----------



## JANIKvonD

oh and morning love bucket x


----------



## Jay.32

Casanova is off again.... :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

I just weighed myself. 7 stone 6 and a half now actually.

Morning donkey schlong


----------



## JANIKvonD

7 n half stone?!.....fuk sake lol what were ya before u started training?


----------



## Deanreck

you can imagine my pain down below then at that weight. maybe the fat nurse will 'rub me off' during my bath and i can blow my top on her liver spots. :blowme:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Deanreck said:


> you can imagine my pain down below then at that weight. maybe the fat nurse will 'rub me off' during my bath and i can blow my top on her liver spots. :blowme:


coming out ur shell now ya cvnt pmsl


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> 7 n half stone?!.....fuk sake lol what were ya before u started training?


I was the same lol


----------



## Deanreck

JANIKvonD said:


> coming out ur shell now ya cvnt pmsl


lol. :thumb: keeps me upbeat and saves me going stir crazy staring at these 4 white feking walls.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> I was the same lol


wtf u been doing then ? lol


----------



## Deanreck

JANIKvonD said:


> coming out ur shell now ya cvnt pmsl


your pretty hench dude- how long you been training?


----------



## Gorgeous_George

iv got about 100 plus of catching up to do


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> wtf u been doing then ? lol


Losing bodyfat and putting muscle on by the sounds of it lol


----------



## Deanreck

impressive that you have put on muscle/ lost bf and not put weight on :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff

Kaywoodham said:


> Losing bodyfat and putting muscle on by the sounds of it lol


scales are sh1t, does the mirror like what it sees? lol


----------



## Deanreck

Fatstuff said:


> scales are sh1t, does the mirror like what it sees? lol


very true! esp for females with their periods and sh1t.


----------



## dipdabs

I know they're sh1t lol. It was just something fitting to say at the time. I've lost a lot of bodyfat obviously by looking at pics and in the mirror but my clothes still fit so it's all good.


----------



## Deanreck

Kaywoodham said:


> I know they're sh1t lol. It was just something fitting to say at the time. I've lost a lot of bodyfat obviously by looking at pics and in the mirror but my clothes still fit so it's all good.


i went on a mad bulk, which as you all know costs a mint. then had to buy whole new wardrobe  cost another mint. cant moan tho! take your ovaries out then you wont have to worry. periods will only get in the way of your training! :lol:


----------



## George-Bean

Kaywoodham said:


> I know they're sh1t lol. It was just something fitting to say at the time. I've lost a lot of bodyfat obviously by looking at pics and in the mirror but my clothes still fit so it's all good.


Meh, if you where married you'd need a whole new wardrobe, thats how it works in my house lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning pork pocket x


----------



## dipdabs

Morning little sausage


----------



## lxm

Oh lord.

Morning you two


----------



## dipdabs

Lol afternoon lxm how's it going?


----------



## lxm

Its going fab cheers KW.

Its scortching up here (18-20 celcius) and I nailed my cardio... about to enjoy chargrilled chicken skewers with heap of salad.


----------



## Tinytom

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=189756

Thought this thread might be pertinent to some of the serious athletes in here


----------



## lxm

Tinytom said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=189756
> 
> Thought this thread might be pertinent to some of the serious athletes in here


Har Har


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> Its going fab cheers KW.
> 
> Its scortching up here (18-20 celcius) and I nailed my cardio... about to enjoy chargrilled chicken skewers with heap of salad.


Lol sounds scorching... Mankini is out is it lol


----------



## lxm

Mankini... Yuck. Think its only Yan who is the proud owner and wearer of them.

Eating still in check ? been up to any exercise today ?


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> Mankini... Yuck. Think its only Yan who is the proud owner and wearer of them.
> 
> Eating still in check ? been up to any exercise today ?


Nah eating has been rubbish. I've had my mates two kids plus my own since 8am and they've not long gone, had to go into Cardiff to get a few bits too. I'm knackered and not eaten well at all. I'm hoping to just get on top of things properly over the next few days, go shopping and restart Monday and rev myself up for it. No training today!


----------



## stevep1941

Parts of this journal is like 50 shades of gray!!! And obv the main culprit had to be VonD!!! Typical Dundee boy!! Hahhah oh and good luck with the training Kay!! Hahah keep it up, flicked through all 204 pages the last few days!!!


----------



## dipdabs

stevep1941 said:


> Parts of this journal is like 50 shades of gray!!! And obv the main culprit had to be VonD!!! Typical Dundee boy!! Hahhah oh and good luck with the training Kay!! Hahah keep it up, flicked through all 204 pages the last few days!!!


Omg Steve why did u read all that [email protected]! Lol. I have a new journal now that will be kept serious for training, hard to track it on this one! Thank u for the good luck wishes


----------



## George-Bean

Good idea setting one up for your training.


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> Good idea setting one up for your training.


Be easier to track I hope  how u feeling?


----------



## George-Bean

Perkier ;-D Workout was just what I needed yesterday ;-D Also had some delicious crushed salmon tonight and extra few carbs.


----------



## dipdabs

George-Bean said:


> Perkier ;-D Workout was just what I needed yesterday ;-D Also had some delicious crushed salmon tonight and extra few carbs.


That's gd George I'm glad to hear it


----------



## dipdabs

How stunning is my wee man looking today


----------



## JANIKvonD

handsome chap u got there.

here's my wee man


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> handsome chap u got there.
> 
> here's my wee man


Ahhhh yan! He is absolutely gorgeous! You've just made me like babies again for the first time since going through childbirth and that is something! Lol. Stunning!


----------



## JANIKvonD

aye he's a good'un. his 2 sister are a pair of ar$eholes tho pmsl


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> aye he's a good'un. his 2 sister are a pair of ar$eholes tho pmsl


Awww nightmares are they at the mo!? My boy has been lovely today, really good. But he does seem to have very bad devil child days!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> Awww nightmares are they at the mo!? My boy has been lovely today, really good. But he does seem to have very bad devil child days!


fuk me its quiet in here Kay? what ya done :lol:

na there good...just getting abit too smart for there own good lol, oldest starts school on tuesday :no:


----------



## lxm

people avoiding this like the plague after the reps thread


----------



## dipdabs

I duno lol might be cos I've got the new journal. That or I've p1ssed off that many people haha.

Jack starts school in September, it's about bloody time! I think he needs it to vent his energy lol


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> people avoiding this like the plague after the reps thread


Or that may be it lol


----------



## lxm

your not that bad chick


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> your not that bad chick


Ah no I know, but since stating it was silly my journal got lots of attention and that blokes didn't, of course people will avoid it, I expected it anyway. But what I was saying was true so I don't care lol


----------



## Tassotti

Kay, is it just the picture angle, or has your boy got tiny legs ?


----------



## dipdabs

Picture angle Tass lol


----------



## dipdabs

my son doesn't have midget legs lol


----------



## lxm

protective mother sticking up for her boy! :thumb:

I also thought his legs looked bizzare!


----------



## dipdabs

Unless I'm in denial lol


----------



## Rykard

whats you training thread?


----------



## JANIKvonD

lxm said:


> people avoiding this like the plague after the reps thread


what rep thread



Kaywoodham said:


> I duno lol might be cos I've got the new journal. That or I've p1ssed off that many people haha.
> 
> Jack starts school in September, it's about bloody time! I think he needs it to vent his energy lol


what new journal?!



Kaywoodham said:


> Ah no I know, but since stating it was silly my journal got lots of attention and that blokes didn't, of course people will avoid it, I expected it anyway. But what I was saying was true so I don't care lol


started what?!


----------



## dipdabs

Kayleigh's mission to a competition  I though it was quite clever making it rhyme lol


----------



## Rykard

kayleigh doesn't rhyme :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

and whats the rep thread?


----------



## dipdabs

Rykard said:


> kayleigh doesn't rhyme :tongue:


Had to put a downer on it didn't u lol


----------



## dipdabs

JANIKvonD said:


> and whats the rep thread?


U missed it!? It was like the highlight of the day a couple days ago lol. About people misusing the thread system


----------



## dipdabs

Now I may be worried about my son who wanted the music channel in lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Kaywoodham said:


> U missed it!? It was like the highlight of the day a couple days ago lol. About people misusing the thread system


link


----------



## dipdabs

I'm on my phone can't get u one I'm afraid


----------



## lxm

Kaywoodham said:


> Now I may be worried about my son who wanted the music channel in lol
> View attachment 91276


Nothign wrong with that, next week he will be dressing in mums clothes, I went through that phase, family remind me every xmas when the pictures come out :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> Nothign wrong with that, next week he will be dressing in mums clothes, I went through that phase, family remind me every xmas when the pictures come out :lol:


He does have a hair band round his head... And only put shoes on cos I had, least he chose wellies instead of a pair of my shoes. And I'm glad he chose the song he did because there are smashes and crashes of police cars in it. But I'm a little more worried now u have said you use to do it... Lol


----------



## George-Bean

Ive been afk, any working out being going on madam!


----------



## lxm

@dipdabs

how was you and jacks xmas ? anything new with you ?

had a thread through this thread... oh how it fell of the tracks... and some random blethering was had!

@JANIKvonD in here mate!


----------



## dipdabs

lxm said:


> @dipdabs
> 
> how was you and the wee mans xmas ? anything new with you ?
> 
> (re-vive the convo thread)


No no lets not revive this lol go in team taffy thread!

@Milky can u lock this please delete it whatever lol


----------



## lxm

:crying:


----------

